# Keepin' it on the downlow(country) at HHI - New TR link - pg 31



## glennbo123

25th wedding anniversaries are a time to celebrate, and that's what we planned to do.  It's just that originally, the plans were a little bigger than what they turned out to be.  But no less enjoyable...or meaningful.

Hi, I'm Glenn, and my lovely Anniversary co-celebrant is my young bride, Judy.






The beautiful background behind us is the tidal marsh at Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort, which will be heavily featured in this report.

I've written a few trip reports in the regular Trip Reports forum (links in my signature, if you're curious), but thought I'd put this one here in the DVC Trip Reports since it'll be Hilton Head focused.  And besides, Hilton Head Island is a wonderful DVC destination and doesn't get nearly enough press.  Or maybe that's the way you Hilton Head owners out there want it.  Very sneaky, you guys, keeping this little gem...on the downlow.

Anyway, to get everyone caught up, this trip was a 25th wedding anniversary celebratory trip for just my wife and I, and was originally planned for Hawaii.  We were going to do it up right -- stay at Aulani for about a week, maybe hit a couple of other Hawaiian islands while we were in the neighborhood, and even stop at Disneyland as we were passing through California.  But then we were met with a rather large unexpected home expense last year, and with one kid currently in college and two more on the brink of collegedom, we decided to do the responsible thing and pare-down the trip a bit.  Or maybe even a lot.  We completely switched gears and decided on a visit to Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort, which would be nearly "free" in our minds, at least as far as lodging was concerned since we had the DVC points to use.  The only other expenses would be for gas to get there, meals, and any other excursions we went on.  "The Hawaii of the East Coast" is how I began referring to Hilton Head, and I hoped that I could give it a chance even though I was still pining away for a trip to Hawaii.  I had no idea how much it would grow on me while I was there.  But I'm getting ahead of myself.

Despite the fact that a Studio would do for just the two of us...I booked a 1-bedroom suite.  This was for three reasons:
1) in case we relented and decided to bring the kids, we'd have the room for them,
b) we like to cook, and especially over a whole week we could really use a kitchen, (and a washer/dryer for that matter), and
iii) no studios were available at the 7-month mark, so that basically settled it right there.

Then as the trip neared, our youngest child had an opportunity for church camp the week we'd be gone so that also settled the "kids or no kids?" predicament.  The parents-only trip was on, and in a big ol' 1-bedroom suite to boot!


*Other Trip Report Titles Considered*

A little housekeeping before I finish up this Introductory post.  I have a trip reporting tradition to continue, which is to reveal all of the trip report titles that I considered during my little brainstorming session.  This time around, they went like this:

The Hawaii of the East Coast - HHI  (you should understand this one by now)
The lowdown on the lowcountry  (cute, lotsa 'lows')
Shawty got low low lowcountry  (all right, who let Flo Rida into my brainstorming session?)
Heading to Hilton Head  (okay, we've left 'lows' and moved onto 'heads')
Glennbo heads to Hilton Head  (a little self-promotion, but I'm too shy to use it)
We need to do this vacation again!  (a sentiment reached part-way through the trip)
Zee most dangerous night, and other tales from HHI  (you'll have to wait for an explanation of this one )
Walking on the beach and walking out of restaurants  (explained later in the TR)
Songs of the South - HHI  (Ooo, a play on a Disney movie title.  This one had potential.)
But in the end, I went with the first one that popped into my mind, "Keepin it on the downlow(country) at HHI".  I thought that it fit well with the parents-only, relaxing trip that this turned out to be.


*Judy game*

Lastly, for any past followers of my trip reports, sorry, but I am not planning on continuing "the Judy game" this time around.  'Course I cant stop you from playing amongst yourselves.  


*So anyway...* settle back, pour yourself a big ol' glass of sweet tea, and we'll start our tale in just a bit.


*I'll post chapter links right here, as they become available:*
Cracker Barrelled Over (NOT), Bullies is the Bomb, and Room Pictures! - part 1
Cracker Barrelled Over (NOT), Bullies is the Bomb, and Room Pictures! - part 2
We don't get Naked at the Fresh Market
When the bubbles stop
Poppy's award
Kayak tour
Dodging the raindrops
Bike to the Beach House video - Take 1
The Outlets and the Big Dipper pool
Zee most dangerous night!
Dolphin cruise - part 1
Dolphin cruise - part 2
Some more beach time
I begin to see the signs - part 1
I begin to see the signs - part 2
I begin to see the signs - part 3
Road Trip!  (to Savannah) - part 1
Road Trip!  (to Savannah) - part 2
Bluffton Farmer's Market and more sunset pictures
Another beach day
Low Country Backyard
Pictures of pictures
We do the Charleston - part 1
We do the Charleston - part 2
Guess my ADRs
Our next adventure

Link to new TR -- Big Apple, Boardwalk, and Beach


----------



## orangecats2

Yay!!! for a new glennbo TR! Sorry its not WDW but its kind of close. My friends family goes to Hilton Head every year. I'm looking forward to your take on the area. 

Am I first? Can't be!!! 

One Judy!


----------



## ddstratton

Woo hoo!  New trip report!  I'm back on the DIS again after some time off, so I'm hoping to keep up this time.  I do love reading your trip reports.

From the start of your report, it sounds like a lovely trip.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Whoo Hoo!  So excited to be on page 1!!!  Thanks for the bat signal!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

I am here and normally I would shout out 1 Judys, but since we are not playing... You should have just handed over the rules committee responsibilities to Marv, then he could not complain and we would get rid of the worst competition! 

But this is not about Judys but about what sounds like a wonderful trip! I can't wait to read more about it. Hilton Head sounds like a great destination and I hope to get there some time in the future!


----------



## KatMark

I'm here Glenn...thanks for the bat signal. 

Great intros and so happy that it ended up being an adults only trip. I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## englishrose47

Grrr 1 Judy


----------



## natebenma

Great intro and even better picture of the two of you.

Happy Anniversary and Congratulations!

Can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## englishrose47

Sorry Glen I am here !!! Of course I didn't read the new rules as in you are not playing the Judy game. So as Marv or Bob as he is now known hasn't commented yet I rule that the 2nd person to name the Judy's wins , this will change on each sighting!!  Now I am going back to read and look at that delightful pix of you 2


----------



## Riles_and_Gabe

I am so excited that you have a new report started!! Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## chloe770

Ok Im here. I have subbed. I'm shocked I even saw your message. And I will try to keep up but most likely will not. But I sure am going to try.


----------



## MissLiz

WooHoo!  New trip report!

Can't wait to read all about your journey into our (sort of) neck of the woods!


----------



## lovegrumpy

Can't wait to hear how you liked it. We're heading down the last week of Aug.


----------



## tinacaplan

Hello!  I've been mostly off the Dis, but I had to pop in, given the PM and all!  Good to "see" you!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

WooHoo totally in  Glenn. And as always, looking forward to following along on your wacky (and I assume romantic) adventures.

WOW, one in college and 2 more on the brink. Where does the time go?

A little disappointed you didn't go with "Shawty got low low lowcountry". But that's just me. 

Finally a big sincere CONGRATULATIONS on celebrating your 25th!!!!


----------



## MEK

Woo Hooooooooooo!  Tried to sub from my phone earlier, but I couldn't.  Here now and back to read.   Thanks for the bat signal!


----------



## lilwitch646

Yay! A HHI DVC TR!!! (and an plethora of acronyms!) I went for the first time in Feb 2014 and was hooked on the place. Can't wait to revisit it through your TR. Congrats on the 25 years anniversary!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> *Other Trip Report Titles Considered*
> 
> A little housekeeping before I finish up this Introductory post.  I have a trip reporting tradition to continue, which is to reveal all of the trip report titles that I considered during my little brainstorming session.  This time around, they went like this:
> 
> The Hawaii of the East Coast - HHI  (you should understand this one by now)
> The lowdown on the lowcountry  (cute, lotsa 'lows')
> Shawty got low low lowcountry  (all right, who let Flo Rida into my brainstorming session?)
> Heading to Hilton Head  (okay, we've left 'lows' and moved onto 'heads')
> Glennbo heads to Hilton Head  (a little self-promotion, but I'm too shy to use it)
> We need to do this vacation again!  (a sentiment reached part-way through the trip)
> Zee most dangerous night, and other tales from HHI  (you'll have to wait for an explanation of this one )
> Walking on the beach and walking out of restaurants  (explained later in the TR)
> Songs of the South - HHI  (Ooo, a play on a Disney movie title.  This one had potential.)
> But in the end, I went with the first one that popped into my mind, "Keepin it on the downlow(country) at HHI".  I thought that it fit well with the parents-only, relaxing trip that this turned out to be.



The ones in red have me 



glennbo123 said:


> *Judy game*
> 
> Lastly, for any past followers of my trip reports, sorry, but I am not planning on continuing "the Judy game" this time around.  'Course I cant stop you from playing amongst yourselves.




Aw shucks but I get it.     No more  for me.


----------



## MEK

Collegedom?????  Is that what it's called?  We just paid those tuition bills for the fall. OUCH!  

OK, What were you dates???????  I am trying to decide between HHI and VGC for next June (first week) versus September.  I was leaning toward HHI, but if its just Denny and I then I want a studio.  I just don't like spending points on the 1BR, as nice as they are.  I rather take the whole family and do a 2BR.  Now I'm worried if we go the HHI in June route!  I need more details.

Cute picture of you guys!  I am so excited for this TR.  I gather that HHI won you heart, as it did mine.  And Denny's - literally - because that's were he got his stent!


----------



## onelilspark

Thanks for the batsignal! Joining in!


----------



## SusieBea

You chose the title wisely!  And you two don't look as if you can be married 25 years!  What'd ya get married at 12?    Write on!


----------



## Squidgyness

Thanks for the message, I had quite forgotten how long it has been since I last subbed to a glennbo trip report. Wow, where has the time flown... Seems like only the other day I was reading the start of your last trip report, life sure does find a way to derail you! Education, finance, health, family, curveballs can come at you from every direction that's for sure... Still, no matter for I am here and ready to read 

I totally understand on the expenses troubles, and the kids in paid education... Mostly because I am one of the latter and know how expensive it can be! Not to mention my finances are directly attached to my parents who have experienced some financial ups and downs recently, fortunately on the up at the minute.  Glad to hear that you managed to get a trip together despite it even if it wasn't Hawaii like you dreamed, and also that by the sounds of it, it was a great trip!

I guess the only thing left to say is I'm eagerly awaiting the updates. Hopefully life won't get in the way this time 

Oh, and I shall also have to do my usual routine for a new glennbo trip report... Reading your previous ones again of course  although I might start that task tomorrow as it's currently 1am here!

Will stay tuned!


----------



## jedijill

Thanks for the heads up!

Congrats on 25 years of bliss!  How come Judy still looks so young and you......nevermind. 

Can't wait to hear all about HHI.  It's on of the someday list.

Jill in CO


----------



## glennbo123

orangecats2 said:


> Yay!!! for a new glennbo TR! Sorry its not WDW but its kind of close. My friends family goes to Hilton Head every year. I'm looking forward to your take on the area.
> 
> Am I first? Can't be!!!
> 
> One Judy!



Hey orangecats2!    You are first!    And 



ddstratton said:


> Woo hoo!  New trip report!  I'm back on the DIS again after some time off, so I'm hoping to keep up this time.  I do love reading your trip reports.
> 
> From the start of your report, it sounds like a lovely trip.



 Darla!  I'm glad you're back on the DIS, and just in time for this baby to start.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Whoo Hoo!  So excited to be on page 1!!!  Thanks for the bat signal!!!



Hi Tammie!    And pretty high on page 1 also...not too shabby!  



Flossbolna said:


> I am here and normally I would shout out 1 Judys, but since we are not playing... You should have just handed over the rules committee responsibilities to Marv, then he could not complain and we would get rid of the worst competition!



Hi Magdalene!  So glad to have you here.  

That's a pretty good idea.  



Flossbolna said:


> But this is not about Judys but about what sounds like a wonderful trip! I can't wait to read more about it. Hilton Head sounds like a great destination and I hope to get there some time in the future!



I can't wait to tell you about it.  



KatMark said:


> I'm here Glenn...thanks for the bat signal.
> 
> Great intros and so happy that it ended up being an adults only trip. I can't wait to hear all about it.



 Kathy!  We love traveling with our kids , but ya know what...it was also really nice to spend a week with just the two of us.


----------



## that's nice

Thanks for the PM Glen!

I'll try to keep up- I'll let my track record speak for itself.


----------



## glennbo123

englishrose47 said:


> Grrr 1 Judy





englishrose47 said:


> Sorry Glen I am here !!! Of course I didn't read the new rules as in you are not playing the Judy game. So as Marv or Bob as he is now known hasn't commented yet I rule that the 2nd person to name the Judy's wins , this will change on each sighting!!  Now I am going back to read and look at that delightful pix of you 2



Yay!  Rosie's here!    Yeah, I'm sure that Pat would've approved of that rule change since she was almost allllwaaaays the second one.  

Delightful?  Aw, shucks.  



natebenma said:


> Great intro and even better picture of the two of you.
> 
> Happy Anniversary and Congratulations!
> 
> Can't wait to read all about it.



Thanks Dee!  And   I tried to send you a batsignal, but your pm inbox...she is full.



Riles_and_Gabe said:


> I am so excited that you have a new report started!! Can't wait to hear about your trip.



Wow, thank you Riles_and_Gabe!  



chloe770 said:


> Ok Im here. I have subbed. I'm shocked I even saw your message. And I will try to keep up but most likely will not. But I sure am going to try.



Hi Dawn!    No worries, read when you can.  Thanks for subbing.  



MissLiz said:


> WooHoo!  New trip report!
> 
> Can't wait to read all about your journey into our (sort of) neck of the woods!



Howdy Liz!  And   I was just thinking, didn't you have a trip report or something going on?  So I went back to look and it was a PTR for last fall.  So....how'd it go?  



lovegrumpy said:


> Can't wait to hear how you liked it. We're heading down the last week of Aug.



 lovegrumpy.  Good to have you signed-on again!  I think you're going to love HHI...can I stow-away in your luggage?



tinacaplan said:


> Hello!  I've been mostly off the Dis, but I had to pop in, given the PM and all!  Good to "see" you!



Hi Tina!  Yes, good to see you too, and   No problem, DIS-time comes and goes...I'm glad I caught you checking-in.  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> WooHoo totally in  Glenn. And as always, looking forward to following along on your wacky (and I assume romantic) adventures.



Yo, Rob!    Yes, it might be hard to distinguish between the wacky adventures and the romantic adventures.  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> WOW, one in college and 2 more on the brink. Where does the time go?





Actually, one is half-way through college!  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> A little disappointed you didn't go with "Shawty got low low lowcountry". But that's just me.



  Well, when you see someone else's trip report with that title...you'll know where they stole that gem from.  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Finally a big sincere CONGRATULATIONS on celebrating your 25th!!!!



Thank you Rob!  That's another area where the time has flown!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I'm in! 

Awww, no Judy game  I was so ready for this one! Oh well, now I don't have to rush to comment at the most inopportune moments.


----------



## glennbo123

MEK said:


> Woo Hooooooooooo!  Tried to sub from my phone earlier, but I couldn't.  Here now and back to read.   Thanks for the bat signal!



I know the feeling.  Sometimes I'll try to just post a one-sentence comment and it'll just hang-up until it times-out.  So frustrating.  Well, regardless... Mary Ellen!



lilwitch646 said:


> Yay! A HHI DVC TR!!! (and an plethora of acronyms!) I went for the first time in Feb 2014 and was hooked on the place. Can't wait to revisit it through your TR. Congrats on the 25 years anniversary!



Good thing I read DIS lilwitch646.     And thanks for the anniversary congrats!



Poolrat said:


> The ones in red have me



 Pat!  Some are scarier than others.  



Poolrat said:


> Aw shucks but I get it.     No more  for me.



You were the queen of "missed it by thaaat much!"



MEK said:


> Collegedom?????  Is that what it's called?  We just paid those tuition bills for the fall. OUCH!



Well, "collegedom" is my own word, but I think it works.  You know me, I'm not afraid to invent a new word if I feel like it.

We just paid Lauren's too.  OUCH is right.



MEK said:


> OK, What were you dates???????



We were there from Saturday June 21st, checking out Saturday June 28th.



MEK said:


> I am trying to decide between HHI and VGC for next June (first week) versus September.  I was leaning toward HHI, but if its just Denny and I then I want a studio.  I just don't like spending points on the 1BR, as nice as they are.  I rather take the whole family and do a 2BR.  Now I'm worried if we go the HHI in June route!  I need more details.



The first week in June might be a different dynamic as there are schools still in session.  Not sure though.



MEK said:


> Cute picture of you guys!  I am so excited for this TR.  I gather that HHI won you heart, as it did mine.  And Denny's - literally - because that's were he got his stent!



Now _that_ was a good one!    So glad that he was able to get that stent too!  So was the hospital on the island itself, or did you have to go back to the mainland?


----------



## elphie101

I've been summoned by the Glennbo signal in the sky! Good thing too, since I almost never frequent the DVC boards and I would have been devastated to miss your next adventure.

Aloha HHI!!


----------



## glennbo123

onelilspark said:


> Thanks for the batsignal! Joining in!



Hi Kelly!  Good to see you.  



SusieBea said:


> You chose the title wisely!  And you two don't look as if you can be married 25 years!  What'd ya get married at 12?    Write on!



Thank you SusieBea, and    Trust me, we were legal drinking age when we got married.  ...But our kids have seen our wedding video and accused us of being 12, so who knows?



Squidgyness said:


> Thanks for the message, I had quite forgotten how long it has been since I last subbed to a glennbo trip report. Wow, where has the time flown... Seems like only the other day I was reading the start of your last trip report, life sure does find a way to derail you! Education, finance, health, family, curveballs can come at you from every direction that's for sure... Still, no matter for I am here and ready to read



Yay!  Squidgy!  One of my most devoted readers ever!  



Squidgyness said:


> I totally understand on the expenses troubles, and the kids in paid education... Mostly because I am one of the latter and know how expensive it can be! Not to mention my finances are directly attached to my parents who have experienced some financial ups and downs recently, fortunately on the up at the minute.  Glad to hear that you managed to get a trip together despite it even if it wasn't Hawaii like you dreamed, and also that by the sounds of it, it was a great trip!



Wow, sounds like you and your family have had some ups and downs, but glad to hear that things are in a good place right now.  And I see a Malta trip in your signature...that sounds very exciting!  Will we get a chance to hear about it?



Squidgyness said:


> I guess the only thing left to say is I'm eagerly awaiting the updates. Hopefully life won't get in the way this time
> 
> Oh, and I shall also have to do my usual routine for a new glennbo trip report... Reading your previous ones again of course  although I might start that task tomorrow as it's currently 1am here!
> 
> Will stay tuned!



You probably know the past reports better than I do Squidgy.  All right, if 1am is a little too late for ya, I'll let you off the hook this time.    Thanks for reading!



jedijill said:


> Thanks for the heads up!



No problem!  Thanks for following me over here, and  Jill!



jedijill said:


> Congrats on 25 years of bliss!  How come Judy still looks so young and you......nevermind.



Thank you!  Well, she's a good cook, that's why I look......oh, nevermind.  



jedijill said:


> Can't wait to hear all about HHI.  It's on of the someday list.



I recommend it!



that's nice said:


> Thanks for the PM Glen!
> 
> I'll try to keep up- I'll let my track record speak for itself.



Your track record?    Tim!  And on a side-note, thanks for maintaining the resales thread, I always like to keep track of what things are going for.  So 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Awww, no Judy game  I was so ready for this one! Oh well, now I don't have to rush to comment at the most inopportune moments.



 Timmy!  Yes, no rush anymore, but still looking forward to your comments.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Thanks for the shout out.  Hope I at least made Page 2.....


----------



## glennbo123

elphie101 said:


> I've been summoned by the Glennbo signal in the sky! Good thing too, since I almost never frequent the DVC boards and I would have been devastated to miss your next adventure.



'Zactly Jenn!  I didn't want folks to have trouble finding me over here, but I thought that the report really did need to be here.  I'm so glad you followed that blinding light on over!  



elphie101 said:


> Aloha HHI!!



I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Guess not........ But at least I kept Rosie from stealing top of page. ...... 

As for Judy rules. ....... No matter when she supplies the correct answer,  Rosie can never win a round! 

And...........

You can only win if your name is Bob or Carol. .......


......... Or Ted or Alice...........


----------



## glennbo123

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Thanks for the shout out.  Hope I at least made Page 2.....



Ewwie, that's a bad run of luck right there.    But I think I'll wait another day or so to post the first real chapter so, no harm done.   GoofyFan!


----------



## glennbo123

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Guess not........ But at least I kept Rosie from stealing top of page. ......



So true!  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> As for Judy rules. ....... No matter when she supplies the correct answer,  Rosie can never win a round!



She did pull out a few.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> And...........
> 
> You can only win if your name is Bob or Carol. .......
> 
> 
> ......... Or Ted or Alice...........



Do I have to admit if I'm old enough to get that movie reference?    'Cause I'm not.  I mean, I don't even recognize that that's a movie reference.


----------



## Millie12591

Thank you for the bat signal, Glennbo. 

Now I need to go back and read.


----------



## scottny

Here


----------



## teekathepony

Hello! Thanks for the heads up, I'm joining in!


----------



## afwdwfan

I look forward to reading about the trip Glenn.  

And I liked your list of unused TR titles.


----------



## Sleepingbooty

Yay!  Another Glennbo TR! 

Thanks for the invite Glenn. I know I don't come out to play much anymore since I went back to teaching - but I do still like to lurk occasionally. And I miss hangin' out with all you guys. Or 'all y'all' as I should probably say, in the spirit of this low country report.

Looking forward to hearing about HHI. We bought into DVC a couple years ago, and I've been pushing for a Hilton Head trip. Maybe next summer?


----------



## Rozz

Thanks for the notice of a new trip report!

I am intrigued about the most dangerous night and walking out of restaurants. Look forward to reading about your adventure. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Simba's Mom

glennbo123 said:


> Despite the fact that a Studio would do for just the two of us...I booked a 1-bedroom suite.  This was for three reasons:
> 1) in case we relented and decided to bring the kids, we'd have the room for them,
> b) we like to cook, and especially over a whole week we could really use a kitchen, (and a washer/dryer for that matter), and
> iii) no studios were available at the 7-month mark, so that basically settled it right there.



So now do you HAVE to have a 1 BR?  HHI did that to me!  About 8 years ago we decided to "treat" ourselves to a 1 BR and can't go back!  A couple years ago, for some stupid reason we booked a studio, and I spent the entire week whining and moaning about how I missed my 1 BR.  And I, too, am dying to know about this "walking out of restaurants".


----------



## Reddog1134

I'm here Commissioner. 






Thanks for the notification.  We loved HHI and I'm looking forward to your thoughts on it.


----------



## MissLiz

Glenn-yes, yes I did have a PTR last fall.  I realize now that I don't have the patience to do a report.  Lol!  I am currently trying to write a blog post about our Aulani trip for a podcast that I guest on and it's proving it even more.  I am okay on one or two posts, but I can't keep it up.


----------



## shannon47142

Yea a new report from you! I'm not a big comment person but have really enjoyed your past reports! Looking forward to this one


----------



## glennbo123

Well let's get up and get started on this trip report, we've got a long drive ahead of us.  Which coincidentally is kind of how our trip started.  But let me back up a little bit.  When I first booked this trip we had plenty of cushion between the end of Judy's school year (she's a teacher ) and the start of the trip, so we weren't worried about snow-days extending the school year and spoiling the trip.  Well, that was until the Polar Vortex missed the memo on Climate Change and we started piling up snow days like so many inches of fresh powder.   With the crazy winter we had, Judy had to work right through to Friday June 20th and we were scheduled to check-in on Saturday the 21st.  For a while there we were sweating it out, wondering if just one more weather-event would extend the school year to Monday the 23rd and really mess up our plans.  Fortunately, that didn't happen.  And even with her hectic end-of-school schedule, she was able to do some packing in the evenings and it was "all systems 'go'!" by Saturday morning.

Judy wasn't real crazy about my desired departure time of 6am, but I figured that it would take a good 12 hours of driving time to get us from our home in the Philadelphia area of Pennsylvania to Hilton Head, SC.  And as it turned out, with last-minute packing and things, we didn't get on the road until 6:30 or maybe even a little later.  Actually, the dog was the last obstacle to us getting out the door as he saw our bags and things making their way to the van.  He correctly read the tea leaves that someone was going on a trip and he was determined not to be left behind.  So, we had to wake our oldest daughter and have her sit with him so that we could get going.

The drive was uneventful until lunchtime.  Driving through Virginia, we decided to break to get something to eat.  Judy has to eat gluten-free these days, and wanted to find a Chick-Fil-A, but she looked at Google Maps on her phone and couldn't find one near us.  The next exit we were approaching on I-95 South was for Emporia, VA, and had a Cracker Barrel listed as one of the exit restaurants.  We debated it, not wanting to stop for too long, but decided to stop so that she could find something suitable for her since she has trouble with the menus at most burger places.  And hey, I like Cracker Barrel every once in a while.  We got seated pretty quickly.  Checking with our server that we could get breakfast food all day, we both ordered a breakfast platter:  scrambled eggs with bacon for me, and scrambled eggs with a sausage patty for Judy.  Iced tea for both of us (mainly because I hadn't decided to get breakfast yet when I put in my drink order, or I'd have gotten coffee).  Okay, I can see that I'm getting really wordy here, but you're still with me, right?  Great!  Okay, back to our story...We're waiting, we're talking.  Our server re-fills our iced teas...once, maybe twice even, I can't remember.  She swings by again to say that our meals should be out any minute.  She swings by later to say that the manager will be coming over to talk to us since it's been such a long wait.  Then the manager came by and apologized, acknowledging that we'd been waiting for our food for 30 to 40 minutes.  I told him that we were traveling and even debated on whether to eat here since we didn't want to lose a lot of time.  (I may or may not have been angling for a discount.  Hey, why not?)  He said, "I know, I know", and went to check on our orders.  Probably another 10 minutes passed, and we noticed 2 or 3 tables that were seated after us enjoying their meals.  I thought about leaving, but what if the food is just about to come out?  We'll waste more time looking for another place to stop.  Judy finally said, "should we leave?"  I said, "what'll you eat?"  She said that she had some cashews in the car that she could eat, and I was okay just eating some snacks until dinnertime, so we decided to do something we'd never done before:  walk out of a restaurant.  We found the manager near the kitchen and told him that we needed to get going but wanted to pay for the iced teas.  He said, "Don't worry about that.  Have a safe trip!"  All told, we wasted about an hour.  I guess what was so baffling about it was that we had only ordered breakfast food.  My guess is that they cook the bacon and sausage in batches and have it sitting under warmers, not custom for each plate, so the only items they'd have to cook to fill our orders were scrambled eggs and toast!  Just crazy.

So as we drove out of there, I made my first trip report note to make sure that I bash the Cracker Barrel in Emporia Virginia.  Don't dis a DISer, Cracker Barrel, they'll write bad things about you in trip reports.

Oh, and one more thing.  We are not quite done walking out of restaurants on this trip.  

Then we got back on I-95 South, and guess what we saw listed as one of the restaurants at the next exit?  Yep, Chick-Fil-A.  We found it, went through the drive-through and were in/out in no time.

The only other issues we had to deal with on the drive were some thunderstorms that we drove through in North and South Carolina.  It was kind of strange since one minute we'd be driving through torrential downpours, then clear skies, then downpours again, and finally dark skies but no rain as we approached Hilton Head.

When we got within 20 or 30 minutes of arrival, we called Bullies Barbecue and placed a take-out order for our dinner and first meal in Hilton Head.  I'd seen them in some other trip reports and they looked pretty good, had good reviews on Yelp, and we definitely weren't going to be cooking this evening.  We arrived around 7:30pm, which was a little later than I'd hoped, but still okay.  I'd hoped to get our grocery shopping done after we arrived so that the next day could be a full beach day, but no big deal, we'll just move it to tomorrow morning.  We're on vacation!  We found Bullies without any difficulty, and saw the Disney resort sign as we drove past it since Bullies is a little bit further down the road.  I went in and got our food, we backtracking the short distance to the resort and soon we were crossing the bridge by the marina into the resort.

At the end of the bridge there's a gate to enter the resort which is activated by your Key to the Kingdom card, but since we hadn't checked-in yet, we waited there a moment and a voice came over the loudspeaker, welcoming us.  I just said "glennbo123 (or something like that ) checking-in".  Then the lovely voice said, "Please pull up to the Live Oak Lodge for check-in Mr. glennbo123 (or something like that ).  Welcome home!"  And the gate rose in front of us.

Check-in was pretty quick, and we received the usual maps and activity sheets (I'll share these later in the report) and an envelope from Mickey.  You don't get envelopes from Mickey at just any hotel, you know.  We learned that our suite was right there in the Live Oak Lodge, and I must admit that I was a little disappointed.  I was hoping that we'd be in one of the buildings at the other end of the resort.  I've since learned that most of the one-bedroom suites are in the Live Oak Lodge (buildings 11 and 12), and only 5 are in other buildings:  16, 18, 19, 28, and 30.  And they're below Grand Villas, so the only way that the resort could have met my room requests of "high floor" and "marsh view" would be to put me in one of the Lodge suites, which is what they did.  Now I know.

We went out to move our car from a check-in space to the underground parking and I quickly posted a picture of the Live Oak Lodge on Instagram, saying "Made it!".






Then we parked, I grabbed my camera, and we set off to check out our suite.

We were on the 3rd floor, room 1138.  It was at the back, right side of the Live Oak Lodge.   Here's the requisite door photo, even though it was taken later in the week.  When else will I have an opportunity to post it?






All right, I know that you're probably almost as eager as I was to see the suite, so let's move on to some room pictures.  Newly _renovated_ room pictures!






Straight ahead is the living room and kitchen.
















Looking back toward the entrance.






And back toward the living room area.






The bathroom was to the left, after you entered the suite.  The shower was just out of the frame of this picture, to the right.  It took me a day or two to notice that we had a shower door, not a curtain.  The pictures of the renovations at Hilton Head in DisneyFiles magazine showed a shower curtain with some hidden Mickey's in it.  I wonder if they're used in a different sized suite?






Looking from the bathroom into the dressing area.
















The bedroom.



























_continued in next post_
_Link to next post_


----------



## glennbo123

_continued from previous post_

The balcony.  (And proof that the doorstop was already broken when we got there.  No doubt I would've blamed that on James if he had been there.)






And looking back the other way.






The only thing I didn't like about it was the view of this other resort across the water.











But this view I liked.





















I moved back inside.  This space is just to the right of the suite entrance.  The door opposite me is a lock-off to a studio, and the doors on the right of the picture hide the washer and dryer.  I'm sorry, I don't think I ever took a picture of them if you were curious to see them.











I was a little surprised that the wicker fishing creel wasn't attached to the shelf.  I'm always nervous that some sticky-fingered guest would take something like that and ruin it for the rest of us.






And here's a perfect example of what I'm talking about.  These are newly renovated rooms and already some dirty rat had carved graffiti into the bench!






By this point, Judy was getting antsy to see what was in our envelope from Mickey.











Anniversary pins!











We plated up our Bullies take-out and sat down to our little feast.  I posted a picture similar to this one on Instagram and said, "I hope I made the right wine selection.  Prob'ly not, but we'll go with it."






Yeah, it wasn't the right wine selection, but it didn't detract from the fact that this was some really good barbecue.  We loved it!  On my plate above, there was beef brisket in the upper left, then some ribs, pulled pork and pulled chicken, a piece of jalapeno cornbread on top of the pulled meat, then some macaroni salad and cole slaw.  The meat was really good, with the exception of one rib that had almost no meat on it, despite appearances.  The other rib was really meaty, so on average, I guess I was even.  The cole slaw was awesome.  Judy was already talking about getting this again later in the week, but spoiler alert, we never did.  Too many other options.  But I'd definitely get this again and it worked out great for a take-out arrival meal.

After eating, we finished unpacking and then decided to walk over to the store, the Mercantile.  It was after dark, but the walk would do us good.  It was a little tricky finding our way to the pool area, at night, and our first time exploring the resort.  But we managed to see a sign or two directing us along the paths.  The pool looked very inviting, but it'd have to wait for another day.  We walked up the steps to the Mercantile and checked out what they had for sale.  Judy eyed some Vera Bradley bags, but on this occasion we only bought our refillable mugs for the week.  (I'll have some pictures of the Mercantile later in the report, so stay tuned.)

Anyway, we filled those bad boys with liquid refreshment from the mug-refill station right outside of the Mercantile.  This was our first time using the "Rapid Fill" system, so the concept of placing our mug on the tray so that the RFID chip could be read was new to us, but we caught on quickly.

From there, we walked back to our suite, watched some "Finding Nemo" on the ABC Family channel, and hit the hay to recover from our day's journey and get rested up for whatever tomorrow had in store for us.


Up next:  We don't get Naked at the grocery store
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## ddstratton

Aw, bummer about the Cracker Barrel messing with your lunch plans.  We had supper at that Cracker Barrel, way back on our first Disney trip in 2008.  Don't remember much about it, though.  Wonder what the hold-up was?  Especially since the manager knew about it.

That suite looks lovely!  Beautiful view.  And your dinner doesn't look bad, either!


----------



## glennbo123

Millie12591 said:


> Thank you for the bat signal, Glennbo.
> 
> Now I need to go back and read.



Thanks for signing up Camille!  



scottny said:


> Here



Hey there Scott!  



teekathepony said:


> Hello! Thanks for the heads up, I'm joining in!



You're most welcome Wendy!  Glad to have you over.  



afwdwfan said:


> I look forward to reading about the trip Glenn.



 Andy!



afwdwfan said:


> And I liked your list of unused TR titles.



They're now in the public domain.  Feel free to use them, or just work them into everyday conversation.  If that's even possible.  



Sleepingbooty said:


> Yay!  Another Glennbo TR!



Rebecca!!  



Sleepingbooty said:


> Thanks for the invite Glenn. I know I don't come out to play much anymore since I went back to teaching - but I do still like to lurk occasionally. And I miss hangin' out with all you guys. Or 'all y'all' as I should probably say, in the spirit of this low country report.



Honestly, I thought that you were probably no longer on the DIS, but pm's are relatively inexpensive so why not throw it out there.  I'm so glad that you're still around occasionally and have subbed.

Yes, I'm quite familiar with the time demands placed on teachers so no problem.  But I'm sure I speak for the whole gang (and they know who they are) when we say that we miss hangin' out with you as well.  But it's good to see that you're still kicking!



Sleepingbooty said:


> Looking forward to hearing about HHI. We bought into DVC a couple years ago, and I've been pushing for a Hilton Head trip. Maybe next summer?



That's great!  Congratulations!  Hilton Head is a great destination.  aaarcher86 has a good trip report going (in this forum) on Hilton Head with more of a perspective on kids activities than this one will have, since it's adults-only.  Hers is called "Disney has a beach resort?  Count me in!"


----------



## mindygirl5238

Following along here! We live in Myrtle Beach, so of course we are interested in the HHI resort. Gotta get WDW out of the first, of course. Plus, I'm originally from the Philly area myself...so hey, two wins!!


----------



## glennbo123

Rozz said:


> Thanks for the notice of a new trip report!



I just realized how unnecessary that was....since you're......always watching.  

But 



Rozz said:


> I am intrigued about the most dangerous night and walking out of restaurants. Look forward to reading about your adventure. Happy Anniversary!



One of those has just been partly-answered.  More to come.  



Simba's Mom said:


> So now do you HAVE to have a 1 BR?  HHI did that to me!  About 8 years ago we decided to "treat" ourselves to a 1 BR and can't go back!  A couple years ago, for some stupid reason we booked a studio, and I spent the entire week whining and moaning about how I missed my 1 BR.  And I, too, am dying to know about this "walking out of restaurants".



Hi Simba's Mom (Nala right?) and 

Since this is the fewest people we've ever traveled with on our DVC, we've never had smaller than a 1-bedroom.  We're usually traveling with our whole gang of 5, and last trip we also threw in my Mom and Dad and got a 2-bedroom.  (Well, _figuratively_ threw in.  They're getting too fragile for literally throwing in.  How I miss those days, but I digress.)  Anyway, I've yet to try out a DVC Studio.  We got one for my sister-in-law back in '09 for one night at SSR, and we got to check it out and it looked really nice, but I'm sure we'd miss the kitchen and laundry.



Reddog1134 said:


> I'm here Commissioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the notification.  We loved HHI and I'm looking forward to your thoughts on it.





That's awesome Brian!  Thanks for that!  And 

Now I must not be up on my celebrity chins...who is that particular Batman?



MissLiz said:


> Glenn-yes, yes I did have a PTR last fall.  I realize now that I don't have the patience to do a report.  Lol!  I am currently trying to write a blog post about our Aulani trip for a podcast that I guest on and it's proving it even more.  I am okay on one or two posts, but I can't keep it up.



I understand!  It is a time commitment!  Heck, just uploading the pictures is a time commitment.  And getting them into the report, and so on and so on.  It takes time!

Well, come back and give us a link to your blog post when you get a chance.  I'd love to see it.



shannon47142 said:


> Yea a new report from you! I'm not a big comment person but have really enjoyed your past reports! Looking forward to this one



Hiya Shannon!    It's okay not to comment...thanks for subscribing and letting me know you're following along!


----------



## MEK

I think getting there in 13 hours after wasting a stop at the Cracker Barrell was pretty good.  I'm impressed.  OUr last drive down was 10.5 hours but we just did drive through.

I like the renovated room.  Very nice.  Better than the old fishing theme, but they still left a touch of that.  How was the living room couch?  The old ones used to practically throw you on the floor.  

I like your view.  It's very pretty!  I think it would be cool to stay in the actual lodge!


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> Now _that_ was a good one!    So glad that he was able to get that stent too!  So was the hospital on the island itself, or did you have to go back to the mainland?



The hospital was, at most, 3 or 4 miles from the resort.  Straight down that main road and off a side road.  It was very close.  I actually liked the hospital.  It was very pretty and the views outside were lovely.  Everyone that works there is basically a transplant.  No one is from the island.  Most of the staff are from all over the country and they end up living there for one reason or another.  The cardiologist Denny had was excellent.  I would not hesistate to recommend her.


----------



## onelilspark

That looks like a really nice suite!  (It doesn't help that I'm currently suffering from acute Vacation Envy.)

I feel like I used "acute" wrong.  I don't mean the size of an angle.


----------



## glennbo123

ddstratton said:


> Aw, bummer about the Cracker Barrel messing with your lunch plans.  We had supper at that Cracker Barrel, way back on our first Disney trip in 2008.  Don't remember much about it, though.  Wonder what the hold-up was?  Especially since the manager knew about it.



I hate to give them a bad review because I really do like stopping at them as an alternative to burger joints, but sheesh!  I didn't know what I had to do to actually get some food.

I know, the manager was back there in the area between the kitchen and the servers...he looked busy, but you'd figure at some point he'd say "I'm going to personally see that this order gets out."  Apparently, that never happened.



ddstratton said:


> That suite looks lovely!  Beautiful view.  And your dinner doesn't look bad, either!



At the time, I wasn't thrilled with the room location.  I wanted to be more "in" the resort, or down toward the other end.  Now I know that this is probably one of the best locations for a 1-bedroom.  My bad.

Oh man, that dinner was gooood.



mindygirl5238 said:


> Following along here! We live in Myrtle Beach, so of course we are interested in the HHI resort. Gotta get WDW out of the first, of course. Plus, I'm originally from the Philly area myself...so hey, two wins!!



Hi mindygirl5238!   to my little trip report!

Yes.  Get thee to WDW!  Then, cycle back for HHI.  

HHI is way different than Myrtle Beach, so it will depend on what you're looking for.  Myrtle Beach has so much activity....entertainment, shopping, restaurants, night life, water slides and mini golf, oh, and the beach.  Hilton Head is more geared toward nature discovery, relaxing, some restaurants, and the beach.  So, it depends.  But if you're living in Myrtle Beach, maybe it'd be a nice get-away for you?



MEK said:


> I think getting there in 13 hours after wasting a stop at the Cracker Barrell was pretty good.  I'm impressed.  OUr last drive down was 10.5 hours but we just did drive through.



Plus, I'm a little farther north than you.  And you probably have a lead foot.  



MEK said:


> I like the renovated room.  Very nice.  Better than the old fishing theme, but they still left a touch of that.  How was the living room couch?  The old ones used to practically throw you on the floor.



Oh man, I'm going to comment on that couch.  Not sure when I'll work it into the narrative, but yeah, those cushions just keep working their way forward until you're halfway hanging over the front.  We were constantly reconfiguring the cushions.  



MEK said:


> I like your view.  It's very pretty!  I think it would be cool to stay in the actual lodge!



I just mentioned to Darla in an earlier comment....I wasn't happy at first, but I think it was probably one of the nicest 1-bedroom views that they have.



MEK said:


> The hospital was, at most, 3 or 4 miles from the resort.  Straight down that main road and off a side road.  It was very close.  I actually liked the hospital.  It was very pretty and the views outside were lovely.  Everyone that works there is basically a transplant.  No one is from the island.  Most of the staff are from all over the country and they end up living there for one reason or another.  The cardiologist Denny had was excellent.  I would not hesistate to recommend her.



I remember you saying how happy you were with the hospital.  We lived in NC in the late '90's for a few years and similarly, there were soo many transplants.  Had to hear a lot of "Yankee" jokes.


----------



## glennbo123

onelilspark said:


> That looks like a really nice suite!  (It doesn't help that I'm currently suffering from acute Vacation Envy.)



We loved it.  We could downsize to that.  That, and a massive storage unit.  



onelilspark said:


> I feel like I used "acute" wrong.  I don't mean the size of an angle.



No, that's right, as long as you mean short-term and intense/severe.  "Chronic" would be really bad....that'd mean you wouldn't be going on vacation for a long time!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Judy has to eat gluten-free these days, and wanted to find a Chick-Fil-A, but she looked at Google Maps on her phone and couldn't find one near us.  The next exit we were approaching on I-95 South was for Emporia, VA, and had a Cracker Barrel listed as one of the exit restaurants.  We debated it, not wanting to stop for too long, but decided to stop so that she could find something suitable for her since she has trouble with the menus at most burger places.  And hey, I like Cracker Barrel every once in a while.  We got seated pretty quickly.  Checking with our server that we could get breakfast food all day, we both ordered a breakfast platter:  scrambled eggs with bacon for me, and scrambled eggs with a sausage patty for Judy.  Iced tea for both of us (mainly because I hadn't decided to get breakfast yet when I put in my drink order, or I'd have gotten coffee).  Okay, I can see that I'm getting really wordy here, but you're still with me, right?  Great!  Okay, back to our story...We're waiting, we're talking.  Our server re-fills our iced teas...once, maybe twice even, I can't remember.  She swings by again to say that our meals should be out any minute.  She swings by later to say that the manager will be coming over to talk to us since it's been such a long wait.  Then the manager came by and apologized, acknowledging that we'd been waiting for our food for 30 to 40 minutes.  I told him that we were traveling and even debated on whether to eat here since we didn't want to lose a lot of time.  (I may or may not have been angling for a discount.  Hey, why not?)  He said, "I know, I know", and went to check on our orders.  Probably another 10 minutes passed, and we noticed 2 or 3 tables that were seated after us enjoying their meals.  I thought about leaving, but what if the food is just about to come out?  We'll waste more time looking for another place to stop.  Judy finally said, "should we leave?"  I said, "what'll you eat?"  She said that she had some cashews in the car that she could eat, and I was okay just eating some snacks until dinnertime, so we decided to do something we'd never done before:  walk out of a restaurant.  We found the manager near the kitchen and told him that we needed to get going but wanted to pay for the iced teas.  He said, "Don't worry about that.  Have a safe trip!"  All told, we wasted about an hour.  I guess what was so baffling about it was that we had only ordered breakfast food.  My guess is that they cook the bacon and sausage in batches and have it sitting under warmers, not custom for each plate, so the only items they'd have to cook to fill our orders were scrambled eggs and toast!  Just crazy.




I was just near there on the drive to and from Williamsburg.  Didn't stop at that particular one but CB is usually my go to travel stop since it usually is fast and easy.  
Sorry this was so bad.  I mean what gives a couple eggs and sausage, bacon and toast.  Unless they ran out of eggs and were afraid to tell you so they made you wait until you left.  





glennbo123 said:


> Oh, and one more thing.  We are not quite done walking out of restaurants on this trip.







glennbo123 said:


> Then we got back on I-95 South, and guess what we saw listed as one of the restaurants at the next exit?  Yep, Chick-Fil-A.  We found it, went through the drive-through and were in/out in no time.



YAY for in and out quickly. 




glennbo123 said:


> The only other issues we had to deal with on the drive were some thunderstorms that we drove through in North and South Carolina.  It was kind of strange since one minute we'd be driving through torrential downpours, then clear skies, then downpours again, and finally dark skies but no rain as we approached Hilton Head.



Welcome to North and South Carolina   raining one block sunny the next.  



glennbo123 said:


> And they're below Grand Villas, so the only way that the resort could have met my room requests of "high floor" and "marsh view" would be to put me in one of the Lodge suites, which is what they did.  Now I know.



And I know too.   Thanks. 




glennbo123 said:


> But this view I liked.




I like.  



glennbo123 said:


> And here's a perfect example of what I'm talking about.  These are newly renovated rooms and already some dirty rat had carved graffiti into the bench!



AWWWWW 




glennbo123 said:


> Up next:  We don't get Naked at the grocery store




I guess that is a good thing. 


Sounds like your first night ended wonderfully even though the stop in Emporia was less than nice.


----------



## mindygirl5238

glennbo123 said:


> Hi mindygirl5238!   to my little trip report!
> 
> Yes.  Get thee to WDW!  Then, cycle back for HHI.
> 
> HHI is way different than Myrtle Beach, so it will depend on what you're looking for.  Myrtle Beach has so much activity....entertainment, shopping, restaurants, night life, water slides and mini golf, oh, and the beach.  Hilton Head is more geared toward nature discovery, relaxing, some restaurants, and the beach.  So, it depends.  But if you're living in Myrtle Beach, maybe it'd be a nice get-away for you?



Oh yes, I know. Trust me, we didn't move to MB for all that. We live two miles from the beach...but drive 20 minutes to go to a much quieter one. I'm sure we will hit the HHI resort for a mini-vacay someday.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks for all the pictures.  I hope you're not disappointed about being in Live Oak Lodge now-that's our most favorite 1 BR we've ever had.  We requested it on the last two stays.


----------



## orangecats2

So glad for a chapter already. 

Too bad about Cracker Barrel. We go to the one by us a couple times a year and have never had a problem. Of course we always go for dinner. 

Nice room! I so want to own DVC some day. Got any extra points laying around that you want to transfer to me?


----------



## SusieBea

We love Bully's!  My DH makes sure we order from there every trip!


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Happy Anniversary!  So glad to find this thread.  We will be there for Labor Day weekend, our 14th Anniversary.  We are taking the kids, but have a two bedroom... so, at least we'll have our own space.  

Two questions:

Did you happen to notice which nights are Parent's Night Out/Kid's Night In?  We are looking for a romantic evening sans kids.  Any recommendations in the finer dining category?

Are they still doing the Low Country Boil?  I think this was at the beach house.  If so, do they run the shuttle later those nights, or do we need to plan to drive?

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Reddog1134

That's the new Batman, Ben Affleck.  If you didn't know he was the new Batman, you must have not been on the internet this year.  There's a big fanboy outrage about it.

Anyway, the room looks great and you had a awesome room number (George Lucas reference).

Sorry to hear about Cracker Barrel.  I never get to go there, because my wife hates it.  Which means I can't show her your trip report.  Reinforcing her opinion is never a good thing for me. 

I'll have to try Bully's if I ever get back down there.  If you're ever in Baltimore, you should try Andy Nelson's BBQ.  It's one of my favorite places to eat.  The cornbread is like cake.


----------



## rentayenta

I'm here too.


----------



## elphie101

That might be the worst Cracker Barrel experience I've heard of - and to think you were so close to a Chik-fil-a too! Hope the extra shopping doesn't take too much time our of your first full HHI day.

That room looks lovely! So clean and fresh and not a bad view if I do say so myself (rogue hotel aside).

How you were able to resist the pool is beyond me - the two of you have some serious strength!


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> I was just near there on the drive to and from Williamsburg.  Didn't stop at that particular one but CB is usually my go to travel stop since it usually is fast and easy.



I know it's not exactly fast food, but I was figuring an hour tops, and hoping for 45 minutes.  But that included eating!    I really hate to bash them because I do enjoy stopping there on occasion, but this was just too much.



Poolrat said:


> Sorry this was so bad.  I mean what gives a couple eggs and sausage, bacon and toast.  Unless they ran out of eggs and were afraid to tell you so they made you wait until you left.



They could've sent somebody to the grocery store and back in that amount of time!



Poolrat said:


> YAY for in and out quickly.



We'd had our rest, so were okay with just eating while driving!



Poolrat said:


> Welcome to North and South Carolina   raining one block sunny the next.



We lived in Wilmington for 3 years, but I don't remember it being quite like that!



Poolrat said:


> And I know too.   Thanks.







Poolrat said:


> I like.



Not too shabby.



Poolrat said:


> AWWWWW



Mickey and Minnie, sittin' in a tree...



Poolrat said:


> I guess that is a good thing.



Good for crowd control, certainly.  



Poolrat said:


> Sounds like your first night ended wonderfully even though the stop in Emporia was less than nice.



It did.  It was so nice to be there, unloaded, and we could start to unwind.  And even though we didn't have time to get groceries, I was glad that we at least arrived while it was still daylight for our intitial view of the Lodge and our suite.



mindygirl5238 said:


> Oh yes, I know. Trust me, we didn't move to MB for all that. We live two miles from the beach...but drive 20 minutes to go to a much quieter one. I'm sure we will hit the HHI resort for a mini-vacay someday.



That sounds like us when we lived in Wilmington, we always went to the quieter beaches.



Simba's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the pictures.  I hope you're not disappointed about being in Live Oak Lodge now-that's our most favorite 1 BR we've ever had.  We requested it on the last two stays.



_Now_ I realize that it was a great location, but at that point in the trip I was still not real happy with it.  Live and learn!



orangecats2 said:


> So glad for a chapter already.



We had a quorum, time to roll!



orangecats2 said:


> Too bad about Cracker Barrel. We go to the one by us a couple times a year and have never had a problem. Of course we always go for dinner.



Yeah, I know what you mean -- we've never had a problem like that before either.



orangecats2 said:


> Nice room! I so want to own DVC some day. Got any extra points laying around that you want to transfer to me?



Ha, I wish!  We had to dip slightly into next year's points for this trip.  And then next year we'll dip significantly into 2016's points to go to WDW for a week+, and I'm toying with a couple nights at HHI on the way back.    We'll have to take 2016 off to let 'em build back up.



SusieBea said:


> We love Bully's!  My DH makes sure we order from there every trip!



I can see why!  We don't have any good BBQ places around us, so this was a real treat.  It was perfect for arrival night.


----------



## glennbo123

adrianna_sarah said:


> Happy Anniversary!  So glad to find this thread.



Thank you adrianna_sarah, and 



adrianna_sarah said:


> We will be there for Labor Day weekend, our 14th Anniversary.  We are taking the kids, but have a two bedroom... so, at least we'll have our own space.



That'll be plenty of room.  



adrianna_sarah said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Did you happen to notice which nights are Parent's Night Out/Kid's Night In?  We are looking for a romantic evening sans kids.  Any recommendations in the finer dining category?



Yikes, I don't know what nights they do that.  Sorry about that.  But on the second part of that question, yes, I do have a recommendation -- a place called "Vine" in the Coligny Plaza Shopping Center.  I'll have a chapter coming up about it, but it was incredible.  You need to call early to make a reservation, like 2 months in advance, so I'd call them now.



adrianna_sarah said:


> Are they still doing the Low Country Boil?  I think this was at the beach house.  If so, do they run the shuttle later those nights, or do we need to plan to drive?



In the summertime they do the Pirate Party (buffet and games at the resort pool) instead of the Low Country Boil.  I understand that they do the Boil in the spring and fall.  I'm not sure when they switch over, but I'm sure you could call the Front Desk and ask that question as well as your question on the Parents Night Out.



adrianna_sarah said:


> Looking forward to reading more!



Thanks.



Reddog1134 said:


> That's the new Batman, Ben Affleck.  If you didn't know he was the new Batman, you must have not been on the internet this year.  There's a big fanboy outrage about it.



I was waiting for Comic-con to end to get on the internet and get caught up in the last year's news.    No, I'd heard that he was going to be the new Batman and that everybody and their cause-playing (the DIS doesn't like the regular spelling of that word for some reason) uncle was up in arms about it, but I just have trouble distinguishing my various Batman's from one another.  I'm still shaking my head that Michael Keaton was a Batman.



Reddog1134 said:


> Anyway, the room looks great and you had a awesome room number (George Lucas reference).



Figuring that 1138 was too high to be George's net worth (in Billions), even for him....I'm embarrassed to say that I had to look this one up.  I feel like a total failure.  At least I know what "Order 66" is.



Reddog1134 said:


> Sorry to hear about Cracker Barrel.  I never get to go there, because my wife hates it.  Which means I can't show her your trip report.  Reinforcing her opinion is never a good thing for me.



  I know what you mean.  Don't give 'em any more ammo than they already have!



Reddog1134 said:


> I'll have to try Bully's if I ever get back down there.  If you're ever in Baltimore, you should try Andy Nelson's BBQ.  It's one of my favorite places to eat.  The cornbread is like cake.



Mmmm cake.  I'll have to keep that in mind.  Thanks.



rentayenta said:


> I'm here too.



Hey Jenny!  Good to have you aboard!  



elphie101 said:


> That might be the worst Cracker Barrel experience I've heard of - and to think you were so close to a Chik-fil-a too!



Well, according to Reddog's wife (he just commented above), it sounds like it might've been worse if we'd actually been served.  



elphie101 said:


> Hope the extra shopping doesn't take too much time our of your first full HHI day.



Not too bad.  I figured that getting shopping done that night would've been a best-case scenario so I wasn't too disappointed.



elphie101 said:


> That room looks lovely! So clean and fresh and not a bad view if I do say so myself (rogue hotel aside).



I'm not sure what they were like before the renovation, but the pictures don't lie -- it seemed clean and fresh to us too.  (That hotel was very rogue-ish.)



elphie101 said:


> How you were able to resist the pool is beyond me - the two of you have some serious strength!



The fact that we'd driven  all day probably had something to do with it.


----------



## KatMark

Awww....the puppy wanted to go with you.

You have a LOT more patience that I do, Glenn. I would have walked out long before an hour...especially after seeing other people being served who were seated later. But then again, I wouldn't have stopped at Cracker Barrell to begin with because I'm not a fan of the food. 

That is a beautiful one bedroom. I really like the decor and it looks very spacious. A jacuzzi tub always helps to make the room even more special.

Dinner looks very yummy.


----------



## jedijill

I can't believe the lack of service at Cracker Barrel!  That is crazy...I can't believe you waited a full hour for some eggs and bacon.  

The resort looks fantastic...love the 1BR!  Wish I could bring myself to splurge for one....They really should put the jetted tubs in the studios. 

Jill in CO


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Yes, I remember all the potential conflicts leading up to your trip. It was definitely the year of Frozen.

WOW, that is unreal at Cracker Barrel. An hour??? That's INSANE!!! By any chance did you notice any chickens or pigs running around in the back that employees were tying to catch? Only explanation I can come up with.

Love the look of the suite, but I have to admit... the Mickey Towel is my favourite.

 Dirty Rat carving. Just no respect at all that mouse.

Awwww, Anniversary Buttons. Love it!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

We just returned Sat night from our 2nd summer at DHHIR. We also stayed in a 1 BR in the main lodge. We have fallen in love with HHI and I can't wait to hear your thoughts.

We had the BBQ for 4 from Bullie's and WOW- yum!


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> Plus, I'm a little farther north than you.  And you probably have a lead foot.



  Who ME?   

I was the first driver last year.  I got to the NC welcome center by 11am.  I think we left at 7am   So, yeah, I made good time.  

Do you guys go down 95?  I take 301 across the bay bridge and straight down to 95 just north of Richmond.  Not quite as direct, but it avoids the DC traffic and its pretty scenic.

Sorry to hear that the couch cushions, despite looking different, are still trying to throw people on the floor.  Ugh - that was SO annoying!  

I forgot to mention that your dinner looks super yummy!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> They could've sent somebody to the grocery store and back in that amount of time!



  Absolutely.   Even with the manager knowing the situation he should have been bringing you the plates himself and comped them.   






glennbo123 said:


> We lived in Wilmington for 3 years, but I don't remember it being quite like that!



Using the weatherbug app I have watched a storm be a block over or worse yet split right around the house.  Crazy I tell ya.  

I love when people call the center to ask at 4pm if the 7pm class is cancelled.  

 I always say we won't know until 7pm and even then if it raining at your house it might not be raining at the center much less thunder and lightning.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Sorry to hear about your experience with Cracker Barrel. They really can be a hit-or-miss anywhere tbh I haven't had THAT bad an experience, but it happens.

YAY for arriving at HHI! Your suite looks gorgeous! Disney did a really nice job with those renovations. It reminds me somewhat of CSR actually. The Mickey & Minnie carving is such a nice touch, love that!  to the Mickey towel and the Anniversary pins! 

Mmm, that pulled pork and beef brisket looks GOOD! Glad to hear you had that to make up for not getting any food at Cracker Barrel. 

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Sam33

YAAAY! I'm here. I can't read until later but I stopped by to say I'm here.


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Awww....the puppy wanted to go with you.



He did!  He saw stuff making its way out to the car and he was like, "hey, you're not going anywhere without me!"



KatMark said:


> You have a LOT more patience that I do, Glenn. I would have walked out long before an hour...especially after seeing other people being served who were seated later. But then again, I wouldn't have stopped at Cracker Barrell to begin with because I'm not a fan of the food.



We kept going back and forth questioning whether we were being unreasonable or what.  Okay, one table seated after us who gets their stuff, that happens.  But then another, and another?  No, somebody screwed up and our order didn't get in the system right.  Then, the manager had a chance to rectify that, and didn't.  It'll be a while before we go back.  Especially with Judy, 'cause she holds a grudges on stuff like that!  



KatMark said:


> That is a beautiful one bedroom. I really like the decor and it looks very spacious. A jacuzzi tub always helps to make the room even more special.



We were very happy with the suite!  High-style and spacious for just little ol' us.



KatMark said:


> Dinner looks very yummy.



So good.  Did I mention in the post how good the cole slaw was?  I mean the meat was great, but the sides were too and in particular, the cole slaw.  Mmmm.



jedijill said:


> I can't believe the lack of service at Cracker Barrel!  That is crazy...I can't believe you waited a full hour for some eggs and bacon.



That was how long 'til we _gave up_!  Who knows how long it would've actually _taken_.    But in fairness, I'd say it was around 45 minutes after we put in our order.  The rest of the time was waiting for a table, looking at the menu, etc. etc.



jedijill said:


> The resort looks fantastic...love the 1BR!  Wish I could bring myself to splurge for one....They really should put the jetted tubs in the studios.



I've never had a studio!  With 5 of us (usually), the 1BR is required, not a splurge.  (So I have that goin' for me.)  But on this trip with just the 2 of us, the extra space didn't kinda feel like a splurge.  Although we used the kitchen and the washer/dryer, so I can't say that it was just extravagance.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Yes, I remember all the potential conflicts leading up to your trip. It was definitely the year of Frozen.



I didn't go into it, but even after the thaw came and it seemed like we were in the clear, we had some more issues (I'm trying to remember, a windstorm maybe or flash floods?) and other schools missed a day of school.  Fortunately, we didn't.  I might've ended up offering 2 or 3 days at HHI to DISers.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> WOW, that is unreal at Cracker Barrel. An hour??? That's INSANE!!! By any chance did you notice any chickens or pigs running around in the back that employees were tying to catch? Only explanation I can come up with.



I could say something about the manager running around like a chicken with its head cut off, but actually that would've been better.  Would've shown more gumption.  Other than talking to us at our table, it didn't seem that he did much to resolve our lack of service.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Love the look of the suite, but I have to admit... the Mickey Towel is my favourite.



Hey, you spelled "favorite" wrong.  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Dirty Rat carving. Just no respect at all that mouse.



Minnie made him do it.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Awwww, Anniversary Buttons. Love it!


----------



## glennbo123

ProudMommyof2 said:


> We just returned Sat night from our 2nd summer at DHHIR. We also stayed in a 1 BR in the main lodge. We have fallen in love with HHI and I can't wait to hear your thoughts.



:welcome ProudMommy!  We loved it too.  I'm starting to noodle on working it into next year's WDW visit.    Maybe drive, and hit HHI for a couple of days.



ProudMommyof2 said:


> We had the BBQ for 4 from Bullie's and WOW- yum!



Absolutely.  Good stuff!



MEK said:


> Who ME?










MEK said:


> I was the first driver last year.  I got to the NC welcome center by 11am.  I think we left at 7am   So, yeah, I made good time.



That's pretty good!  But Emporia isn't too far north of the NC line, so we were probably right around your timing.



MEK said:


> Do you guys go down 95?  I take 301 across the bay bridge and straight down to 95 just north of Richmond.  Not quite as direct, but it avoids the DC traffic and its pretty scenic.



We've done both; I know the way you mean.  In fact, on the drive back we went that way, past Fort A.P. Hill and all, but got back on the beltway on the east side of DC rather than going across the bay bridge.  On the drive down we just stayed on 95.



MEK said:


> Sorry to hear that the couch cushions, despite looking different, are still trying to throw people on the floor.  Ugh - that was SO annoying!



It was annoying!  Kept having to readjust them.



MEK said:


> I forgot to mention that your dinner looks super yummy!



We liked it!


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> Even with the manager knowing the situation he should have been bringing you the plates himself and comped them.



I was pretty disappointed in that.  He seemed like he was going to do something about it, like find our food, expedite our order through the kitchen, something, but apparently not.



Poolrat said:


> Using the weatherbug app I have watched a storm be a block over or worse yet split right around the house.  Crazy I tell ya.
> 
> I love when people call the center to ask at 4pm if the 7pm class is cancelled.
> 
> I always say we won't know until 7pm and even then if it raining at your house it might not be raining at the center much less thunder and lightning.



What's a lifeguard to do?  Keep your eye on the sky.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience with Cracker Barrel. They really can be a hit-or-miss anywhere tbh I haven't had THAT bad an experience, but it happens.



Yeah, I think that was pretty out of the norm.  But it will probably be a while before we give them another chance to redeem themselves.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> YAY for arriving at HHI! Your suite looks gorgeous! Disney did a really nice job with those renovations. It reminds me somewhat of CSR actually. The Mickey & Minnie carving is such a nice touch, love that!  to the Mickey towel and the Anniversary pins!



We really liked the suite too.  Nice furnishings and clean.  Nothing to call Maintenance about, which I've had to do for a couple of other DVC suites.  I guess the colors are similar to CSR, but I didn't really get the same vibe.  Maybe the woods are darker at CSR?



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Mmm, that pulled pork and beef brisket looks GOOD! Glad to hear you had that to make up for not getting any food at Cracker Barrel.



You're right on the nose...it was easy to justify getting take-out for dinner after we whiffed on Cracker Barrel at lunchtime.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Can't wait to read more!



Thanks Timmy.



Sam33 said:


> YAAAY! I'm here. I can't read until later but I stopped by to say I'm here.



Sam!    It's good to see you.  Thanks for stopping by and subbing.


----------



## eandesmom

I am here and all caught up!

UGH on the Cracker Barrel, that's horrible and a lost hour with such a long drive...double UGH!  Bummer that the wine wasn't right, it would have been nice after that kind of drive but I am glad that the BBQ worked out so well and was tasty.

They did a really nice job on the remodel!  I will likely never make it there so it is nice to see.  I love that they have rocking chairs!

You have arrived, you are on vacation and with NO KIDS!

All really good things.


----------



## glennbo123

eandesmom said:


> I am here and all caught up!



 Cynthia!  Thanks for reading.



eandesmom said:


> UGH on the Cracker Barrel, that's horrible and a lost hour with such a long drive...double UGH!



Wouldn't you figure, the one time that you're really debating whether to even stop there and you lose an hour and still no food...



eandesmom said:


> Bummer that the wine wasn't right, it would have been nice after that kind of drive but I am glad that the BBQ worked out so well and was tasty.



We'll have a bottle of wine in a day or two (trip-time-wise) that I know you'll approve.  



eandesmom said:


> They did a really nice job on the remodel!  I will likely never make it there so it is nice to see.  I love that they have rocking chairs!
> 
> You have arrived, you are on vacation and with NO KIDS!
> 
> All really good things.



'Course we never saw it before the remodel, but we sure did like how it is now!  Very, very nice.

Yes, that was kind of what was going through our minds that evening.  Letting it sink in...we're on vacation...with no kids...we're on vacation!...with no kids!


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> Well, according to Reddog's wife (he just commented above), it sounds like it might've been worse if we'd actually been served.



I showed my wife your Cracker Barrel review just to see what her reaction would be.  She said "that's what you get when you go to Cracker Barrel".

Then I showed her my response.  She said "You never ask to go to Cracker Barrel".  She's almost right.  I only mention it every time we're looking for some place to eat and pass one of their signs.

Then she gives me the "We can go there.  I just won't eat.".  Like I'm THAT dumb.   I may have got married at night, but I didn't get married last night.


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


>



Exactly!!!


----------



## glennbo123

Reddog1134 said:


> I showed my wife your Cracker Barrel review just to see what her reaction would be.



Even though you knew better.  You just told us so yesterday.  



Reddog1134 said:


> She said "that's what you get when you go to Cracker Barrel".



I hear her...can't say I've got an argument!



Reddog1134 said:


> Then I showed her my response.  She said "You never ask to go to Cracker Barrel".  She's almost right.  I only mention it every time we're looking for some place to eat and pass one of their signs.
> 
> Then she gives me the "We can go there.  I just won't eat.".  Like I'm THAT dumb.   I may have got married at night, but I didn't get married last night.



  Sounds like when a woman says "fine!"  You know you're in trouble!



Poolrat said:


> Exactly!!!



But we missed them so much.


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> Even though you knew better.  You just told us so yesterday.



She stalks me on these boards so she would have found it any way.  It's best to get out in front of it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Hi Glenn!  Thanks for the notice.  I'm back from vacation and finally checking in.  

Looking forward to the details on HHI!  We've talked often about trying that one out.

Sorry the Cracker Barrel experience wasn't good.  That was just...weird.  I know the Chick Fil-A you're talking about, too--Rocky Mount, NC, right?  We made note of that one after we found it for future I-95 drives!


----------



## melk

Loving the HH trip report already! We fell in love with the resort when we went a couple of years ago.  Still trying to plan another trip, but like you we have one starting college and two more right behind, so it may be a while before we get back.

Oh, and Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## englishrose47

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Guess not........ But at least I kept Rosie from stealing top of page. ......
> 
> As for Judy rules. ....... No matter when she supplies the correct answer,  Rosie can never win a round!
> 
> And...........
> 
> You can only win if your name is Bob or Carol. .......
> 
> 
> ......... Or Ted or Alice...........



I do NOT like those rules at all!! Although Carol might !!!!!


----------



## Sleepingbooty

I love the refurb! My favorite is the collection of birds-in-a-box over the bed. 

We just had a similar situation occur (to your Cracker Barrel story) on our  trip home from the Smokies, we stopped at a Huddle House, because I didn't want fast food (but still wanted a fast meal). Interestingly enough (or not), we decided against Chik Fila because that's what we'd eaten on the drive down. Anyway, we went through the same routine as you, except we ended up staying and waiting for the food, although we kept saying, "should we go? Should we just go?" I think we were there over an hour. For French toast and sausage. Harrumph.


----------



## glennbo123

Reddog1134 said:


> She stalks me on these boards so she would have found it any way.  It's best to get out in front of it.



Well, it's kind of a compliment to have a stalker, I suppose.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hi Glenn!  Thanks for the notice.  I'm back from vacation and finally checking in.



Yay!   Mark!  You survived!  I'm sure the trip was epic.  I hope we get to hear about it someday.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looking forward to the details on HHI!  We've talked often about trying that one out.



Your kids would love it.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry the Cracker Barrel experience wasn't good.  That was just...weird.  I know the Chick Fil-A you're talking about, too--Rocky Mount, NC, right?  We made note of that one after we found it for future I-95 drives!



No, it was just a couple of miles down the road from Emporia.  I'm sure we weren't even to the NC line yet.  I didn't bother putting this tid-bit in the chapter, but we did have to drive a little bit to find it...it wasn't right along the road that the exit dumps onto.  I think I ended up finding it on Google maps and then directed Judy (who was now driving) there.  It looked like a pretty new store.



melk said:


> Loving the HH trip report already!



Thank you melk!  And 



melk said:


> We fell in love with the resort when we went a couple of years ago.  Still trying to plan another trip, but like you we have one starting college and two more right behind, so it may be a while before we get back.



I know what you mean.  But maybe sometime you can arrange for just an inexpensive get-away trip?



melk said:


> Oh, and Happy Anniversary!!!



Thank you!  



englishrose47 said:


> I do NOT like those rules at all!! Although Carol might !!!!!



Well, let's face it -- the old rules weren't workin' in your favor all that much either!   



Sleepingbooty said:


> I love the refurb! My favorite is the collection of birds-in-a-box over the bed.



I agree you with you...I think that's my favorite too.  A nice touch.



Sleepingbooty said:


> We just had a similar situation occur (to your Cracker Barrel story) on our  trip home from the Smokies, we stopped at a Huddle House, because I didn't want fast food (but still wanted a fast meal). Interestingly enough (or not), we decided against Chik Fila because that's what we'd eaten on the drive down. Anyway, we went through the same routine as you, except we ended up staying and waiting for the food, although we kept saying, "should we go? Should we just go?" I think we were there over an hour. For French toast and sausage. Harrumph.



I don't know whether to post a  or a .  I'm sure you were thinking "this is a stinkin' Huddle House...why are we sitting here?!"  But you hate to stick them with plates of food, because surely (don't call me Shirley) it's back there being plated right as you're about to get up.  It's kind of funny, tonight I saw the old Seinfeld episode where they were waiting for a table at a Chinese restaurant for the whole episode.  Then as soon as they finally decide to leave and walk out the door, the guy says, "Seinfeld.  Table for 4."

Well, sorry that you had that delay...but I'm glad that you could relate to my chapter!


----------



## elleinad16

Hi, Glenn! 

Happy Anniversary! 

I popped over since I saw spotted another HHI trip report!  
I am currently working on mine and seeing all these pictures is making me miss it!  

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## elleinad16

LOL. Looks like we wrote on each other's TRs at the same time!  Too funny. Thanks for reading!


----------



## glennbo123

elleinad16 said:


> Hi, Glenn!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> I popped over since I saw spotted another HHI trip report!
> I am currently working on mine and seeing all these pictures is making me miss it!
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



Hi Danielle!   BTW, I see what you did there with your screen-name.  Very clever!  nnelg just doesn't have the same ring. 

Yes, I think you started yours a short while before we left on our trip and I couldn't remember if I'd commented on it or just subbed and stalked  .  Apparently the latter.  



elleinad16 said:


> LOL. Looks like we wrote on each other's TRs at the same time!  Too funny. Thanks for reading!



That is too funny!  I mean I've traded simultaneous posts with people, but simultaneous _first_ posts?!  That's crazy!

Thank you for reading also!


----------



## KristiMc

Enjoying your report!  We stayed at HHI for the first time June 8-12.  We had a great trip and also loved Bullies BBQ.


----------



## franandaj

Im definitely enjoying your start to the TR. I've considered HHI,  it might be a tough sell so I'll be interested to hear about potential activities and what is nearby.  

That stinks about the wait at Cracker Barrel. I'm not sure I've ever eaten at one of thise since they aren't a chain we have on the West Coast, but it doesn't make me want to try one.

The Bully's BBQ sounds great! You have sold me on the accommodations, they have the same tub as OKW! 

I also agree with the posts who asked about how this could be you 25th anniversay. Did uou marry at 12?  

Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## glennbo123

KristiMc said:


> Enjoying your report!



Hi KristMc!    Glad you're enjoying it.



KristiMc said:


> We stayed at HHI for the first time June 8-12.  We had a great trip and also loved Bullies BBQ.



Ah yes, I think the weather was pretty good for you and we were hoping that it would hold for us as well.

It was good, wasn't it?!  Seeing your spelling of it, I think I misspelled it in my chapter.  Whoops.



franandaj said:


> Im definitely enjoying your start to the TR.



Hey, thanks franandaj!  



franandaj said:


> I've considered HHI,  it might be a tough sell so I'll be interested to hear about potential activities and what is nearby.



I hear ya.  It depends on what you're looking for.  A lot of nightlife...probably not the place.  At least the way we did it, it was a more relaxing week -- beach and pool time, some nature tours, a little outlet shopping, and an occasional dinner out.



franandaj said:


> That stinks about the wait at Cracker Barrel. I'm not sure I've ever eaten at one of thise since they aren't a chain we have on the West Coast, but it doesn't make me want to try one.



They're usually okay.  It's usually just a moderate wait, it's a sit-down restaurant.  They have a lot of antique stuff around the walls and "down home" cooking like chicken, green beans, and fried apples.  That kind of thing.



franandaj said:


> The Bully's BBQ sounds great!



I always love to get some good barbecue when we travel...kind of hard to find it here in southeast PA.  We did have a guy who tried to make a go of it with a roadside stand a few years ago, and his stuff was really good, but he closed down.  Apparently, just couldn't get enough business.



franandaj said:


> You have sold me on the accommodations, they have the same tub as OKW!



Really nice rooms.  



franandaj said:


> I also agree with the posts who asked about how this could be you 25th anniversay. Did uou marry at 12?



Aw thanks.    We were in our 20's, and well, my secret is she keeps me young.  I haven't learned her secret yet.  



franandaj said:


> Looking forward to hearing more.



Thanks!  Glad to have you along.


----------



## glennbo123

Question for you guys...

I recently booked our home resort (AKV) at the 11-month mark for our next WDW adventure, next June, and I just got some mail from Disney inviting me to create an account on My Disney Experience.  Here's the thing though -- I fully intend to (try to) change that reservation to BWV when we hit the 7-month mark.  So, the question is -- should I sign up on My Disney Experience now, or will it be a royal pain when I change the reservation over?  Would it be easier to just wait until I change the reservation?  7-months is before ADR and FP+ times, so waiting wouldn't be an issue in that regard, but I'd like to at least check out the site.  What do you experts think?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## franandaj

glennbo123 said:


> Hey, thanks franandaj!
> 
> I hear ya.  It depends on what you're looking for.  A lot of nightlife...probably not the place.  At least the way we did it, it was a more relaxing week -- beach and pool time, some nature tours, a little outlet shopping, and an occasional dinner out.



Thanks for the welcome!  The above statement really made me laugh.  I know you don't know me, but no, we're not nightlife people.  In fact I think we put the "fuddy" in "duddy".    Shopping and dining are right up our alley, along with relaxing in the room and enjoying the kitchen.  Perhaps a little bit of nature thrown in and that's about our speed.



glennbo123 said:


> Question for you guys...
> 
> I recently booked our home resort (AKV) at the 11-month mark for our next WDW adventure, next June, and I just got some mail from Disney inviting me to create an account on My Disney Experience.  Here's the thing though -- I fully intend to (try to) change that reservation to BWV when we hit the 7-month mark.  So, the question is -- should I sign up on My Disney Experience now, or will it be a royal pain when I change the reservation over?  Would it be easier to just wait until I change the reservation?  7-months is before ADR and FP+ times, so waiting wouldn't be an issue in that regard, but I'd like to at least check out the site.  What do you experts think?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm not an expert, but I have been wrestling with the system for about a year now. I don't think it will be a problem to change over the reservations at 7 months.  There are lots of things that you can do once you sign up.  Be sure to get your wife to sign up (or create and account for her, that's what I did) and be sure to link yourselves as "Friends and Family".  If you have APs, you can link those and experiment with FP+ for the next 30 days. You can always cancel any reservations you make when you're done experimenting.

If you don't have an AP, there isn't a lot you can do, but it's nice to get family all linked up so that when the time comes for ADRs and FP+ you can make them for everyone (if that's what you want to do).  Cynthia is really the expert on all this, as you know.

The one thing I would not do until you change over your reservation is to customize your MB.  They are linked to your hotel reservation so when you change it, you will have to start all over again.  Essentially you will be canceling the AKV reservation and creating a new BWV reservation so any customization that you do will be lost when the reservation is changed.

Your MDE account will remain active for as long as WDW continues programs like this.  You may already have an account if you have ever made an online reservation or signed up on the WDW site with your email address and a password.  I know that my WDW signon was converted to an MDE account when they started that program. I had to answer a few more questions, agree to a couple new terms, but I kept the same user ID and password and just started adding the new stuff.  You may as well become assimilated as resistance is futile.


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Question for you guys...
> 
> I recently booked our home resort (AKV) at the 11-month mark for our next WDW adventure, next June, and I just got some mail from Disney inviting me to create an account on My Disney Experience.  Here's the thing though -- I fully intend to (try to) change that reservation to BWV when we hit the 7-month mark.  So, the question is -- should I sign up on My Disney Experience now, or will it be a royal pain when I change the reservation over?  Would it be easier to just wait until I change the reservation?  7-months is before ADR and FP+ times, so waiting wouldn't be an issue in that regard, but I'd like to at least check out the site.  What do you experts think?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I agree that you can register an account now if you want. I have had reservations and I think even changed them at 7 months and had no trouble with MDE   keeping up.  

The site is at a good place I think now.    DOooooooo IT!!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

glennbo123 said:


> Well, let's face it -- the old rules weren't workin' in your favor all that much either!


  

Wow, your non-meal at Cracker Barrel is crazy!  I have eaten there countless numbers of times, and NEVER had an issue like that. Unless they are crazy busy and I have to wait on a table, I can usually be in and out in around 30 minutes.....45 tops! I would definitely go on their website and report what happened at that specific location. Will probably be eating at another Cracker Barrel this coming Friday.....I can save you the info about where to complain if you like.

I just love HHIR!  You had a beautiful view, and the refurbed rooms look really nice.  Can't believe no pictures of Shadow though,  or at least his doghouse. 

Haven't heard of Bully's before, but your food looked really good!  Walking out of more restaurants huh???


----------



## teekathepony

Well I am so glad you have so many pictures of that room! It's so beautiful! I've only ever read one other report about HHI (MEK's) and I'm excited for this one. I want to learn more about it.


----------



## KristiMc

glennbo123 said:


> Hi KristMc!    Glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I think the weather was pretty good for you and we were hoping that it would hold for us as well.
> 
> It was good, wasn't it?!  Seeing your spelling of it, I think I misspelled it in my chapter.  Whoops.



Yes, we had beautiful weather.  On our check-in day it rained on our ride from Savannah to HHI and for a bit after we arrived but then it was sunny/dry the rest of the time.


----------



## glennbo123

franandaj said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  The above statement really made me laugh.  I know you don't know me, but no, we're not nightlife people.  In fact I think we put the "fuddy" in "duddy".







franandaj said:


> Shopping and dining are right up our alley, along with relaxing in the room and enjoying the kitchen.  Perhaps a little bit of nature thrown in and that's about our speed.



Well gee whiz, it might be right up your alley then!  Stay tuned for more.



franandaj said:


> I'm not an expert, but I have been wrestling with the system for about a year now. I don't think it will be a problem to change over the reservations at 7 months.  There are lots of things that you can do once you sign up.  Be sure to get your wife to sign up (or create and account for her, that's what I did) and be sure to link yourselves as "Friends and Family".  If you have APs, you can link those and experiment with FP+ for the next 30 days. You can always cancel any reservations you make when you're done experimenting.



Okay, thanks for the advice!  We don't have APs...still using up some non-expiring tickets.



franandaj said:


> If you don't have an AP, there isn't a lot you can do, but it's nice to get family all linked up so that when the time comes for ADRs and FP+ you can make them for everyone (if that's what you want to do).  Cynthia is really the expert on all this, as you know.



Yes, Cynthia is my "go to".    Okay, I can go ahead now and get everybody linked...got it.



franandaj said:


> The one thing I would not do until you change over your reservation is to customize your MB.  They are linked to your hotel reservation so when you change it, you will have to start all over again.  Essentially you will be canceling the AKV reservation and creating a new BWV reservation so any customization that you do will be lost when the reservation is changed.



Okay, good to know.  Thanks for the info!



franandaj said:


> Your MDE account will remain active for as long as WDW continues programs like this.  You may already have an account if you have ever made an online reservation or signed up on the WDW site with your email address and a password.  I know that my WDW signon was converted to an MDE account when they started that program. I had to answer a few more questions, agree to a couple new terms, but I kept the same user ID and password and just started adding the new stuff.



Yeah, I'm sure I'm already in there since we had annual passes a few years ago and I created an account back then.



franandaj said:


> You may as well become assimilated as resistance is futile.





Poolrat said:


> DOooooooo IT!!!!!!!



I, for one, welcome our new MagicBand overlords.



Poolrat said:


> I agree that you can register an account now if you want. I have had reservations and I think even changed them at 7 months and had no trouble with MDE   keeping up.
> 
> The site is at a good place I think now.



Okay, thanks Pat. Good to know that you were able to switch at 7 months without trouble.



GoofyFan1515 said:


>



I thought you might like that comment.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Wow, your non-meal at Cracker Barrel is crazy!  I have eaten there countless numbers of times, and NEVER had an issue like that. Unless they are crazy busy and I have to wait on a table, I can usually be in and out in around 30 minutes.....45 tops!



I know!  45 minutes is kind of what I was hoping for, in/out-time.  We were seated fairly quickly, 5 or 10 minutes, then another 5 or so to look at the menu and order.  Then the rest was just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






GoofyFan1515 said:


> I would definitely go on their website and report what happened at that specific location. Will probably be eating at another Cracker Barrel this coming Friday.....I can save you the info about where to complain if you like.



I don't know.  Not very timely at this point.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I just love HHIR!  You had a beautiful view, and the refurbed rooms look really nice.  Can't believe no pictures of Shadow though,  or at least his doghouse.



We really liked the rooms.  

Give me time.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Haven't heard of Bully's before, but your food looked really good!  Walking out of more restaurants huh???



Bullies was really good.  We got it as take-out, but I'm not counting it toward "walking out"...yes, there's more.  



teekathepony said:


> Well I am so glad you have so many pictures of that room! It's so beautiful!



They were really nice...very pleased with the suite!  Well, except for the couch cushions, which kept sliding forward...but other than that, great.



teekathepony said:


> I've only ever read one other report about HHI (MEK's) and I'm excited for this one. I want to learn more about it.



Thanks Wendy.  Yeah, I think MEK's was pretty much where I had most of my info. too.  There are a couple of HHI reports in-progress right now in this same forum -- one by aaarcher86 and one by elleinad16, both very good.



KristiMc said:


> Yes, we had beautiful weather.  On our check-in day it rained on our ride from Savannah to HHI and for a bit after we arrived but then it was sunny/dry the rest of the time.



Sounds perfect! Rain on the days that it doesn't really count, vacation-wise.


----------



## Millie12591

Oh man, I'm waaay behind! 

Going to read!


----------



## glennbo123

Millie12591 said:


> Oh man, I'm waaay behind!
> 
> Going to read!



In that case, I might as well give you a little more...


----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123

As usual, Judy was the first one awake on our first full day at Hilton Head.  She just can't shake that body alarm clock, and I don't think she really wants to anyway.  While I snoozed some more, she read some of the materials we got at check-in which covered the resort's activities, and also some booklets on the island's restaurants.  Given that, it seems like a perfect time to post pictures of our check-in materials, although I have no idea what happened to the restaurant booklets, so this'll have to do.

Resort map






Island map






Activities






Resort map with directions to the Beach House (which I should have read – cue foreboding music)






Preferred Dining List






Tide Me Over and Signals' menus






I eventually got up and got showered.  I finished putting my clothes into the drawers.  I don't like to live out of the suitcase (or in my case, a big LL Bean duffel bag) if I'm there for a week.  But I made a note that it didn't seem like there was a lot of drawer space.  We'd have to use our luggage to store clothes if there were more than just the two of us there.

Then Judy sent me on an errand to get breakfast from Tide Me Over, which is right beside the Mercantile (near the pool).  She looked at the menu while we were there the night before and thought that we could split the Bounty Platter.  I was like, "uh, okay".  I doubted that it would be as much food as she seemed to think it would be, but I didn't really want to pay for two of them either.  I figured it would be enough to at least get us to the grocery store. 

I put my order in and posted this picture of the pier on Instagram while I waited.






Judy laughed when she saw the "Bounty" Platter, since it wasn't going to go all that far between the two of us.  But kind of like Jack Sprat and his wife, we split this up, but along gluten/gluten-free lines.






Breakfast done, it was time to move on to the morning's chores, which was basically getting groceries.  But first, on our way out we stopped at the Concierge Desk to ask for help printing out a W-4 form that Judy had forgotten to update at work before leaving.  We learned from the concierge that Disney has completely clamped down the internet to their cast members.  She told us that the only external websites they can go to are to print boarding passes.  Her only advice to us was to go to the public library, which would be open the next day.  Okay, so now we have chores for tomorrow too.

We went to the Fresh Market for groceries.  It's always a challenge to figure out what to cook in a suite for a week, so I'll try and give you a run-down of what we bought at the grocery store.  We got:  milk, eggs, bacon, sourdough bread, cereal, cheese, pineapple spears, grapes, baby carrots, tomatoes, asparagus, broccoli, cashews, meatballs, oreos, chicken, a jerk-chicken spice blend, and some bleach (to run through the whirlpool tub to give a little sanitizing).  We got a few other things that I'm having trouble deciphering from the receipt, so maybe one of these mystery items will turn up in a picture later in the report.

While we were in the Produce section I saw some Naked brand juice, and that's kind of a running joke in our family.  Not one to miss an opportunity I said, "Should we get Naked?".

I got a chuckle from Judy but some wide eyes from an older lady who I now learned was _also_ within earshot.     Dang, she had good hearing for an older lady.

We drove back, unloaded the groceries, and got ready for the beach; swimsuited and sunscreened-up.  Judy bought some nice beach chairs for us at Costco before the trip, which were pretty slick in that they had insulated pockets for drinks and such, and they had straps so that you could wear them as a backpack and have your hands free for other gear.  So we strapped them on and walked over to Broad Creek Rentals (also at the pool area, like almost everything else except the Front Desk and Concierge) to rent bikes for the week.  The cast member tried to describe to us how to get to the Beach House and after a minute of trying to remember the turns and landmarks he was describing, I realized that he was just to the point of the bridge leaving the resort.  Yeah, he probably could've started there.  After that, I remember him mentioning that there was a place where we had to walk the bikes down a steep path, and there was some spot that looked like we shouldn't be permitted, but we should just go right on through.  Hmm, that didn't sound good.

We started off and Judy asked, "Did you follow that?  Do you know how to get there?"

I said, "Well, kinda."   

We were still within the resort when my bicycle seat sank all the way down to the frame and started turning side to side as I pedaled.  I tried to adjust it, but couldn't get it tightened enough with just my fingers.  The lowered height wasn't too bad though, and I wasn't planning on going back now so it'd have to do for this trip at least.  We found the path where the cast member described that we'd have to walk the bikes and were soon pedaling down Queens Folly Road.  I had difficulty looking back to see if Judy was keeping up because I had that beach chair on my back like a backpack.  She'd say, "I'm here!" to let me know that I hadn't lost her.

We kept looking for the Beach House along the left side of the road, but couldn't find it.  Where I thought that it should be, the Palmetto Dunes Tennis Center was in its place.  Hmmm.  We went back and forth a couple of times and ventured down some of the roads there.  After a while of this fruitless searching I had Judy stay-put while I backtracked a little more.  Then I saw the Disney shuttle bus drive by and I raced to follow it.  I saw it go halfway around a traffic circle and then past a guard shack.  So _that_ must be the place where it'll look like we shouldn't be permitted but we should just go right on through!  I went back and got Judy and we rode up to the guard shack.  I asked the guard if this was the way to the Disney Beach House and she said sternly, "Yes, but you've got to get on the bike path over there!", pointing to the path that was offset from the road a few feet.  Okay ma'am, but it's kind of hard to ask you a question from way over there.  Anyway, further down the road we finally found the Beach House.  We pulled in, sweaty from our efforts, and with my fingers covered in bicycle grease, which I'd also managed to get on my swim-shirt.  

Later, in my trip notes I wrote:  "Had trouble finding Beach House, didn't go far enough.  Should've gone past guard shack.  Bikes suck.  Need better brakes, handlebars are terrible ergonomically.  My seat kept slipping all the way down, couldn't tighten it.  Got grease all over my hands and some on my shirt."

Not a good start so far.  But it'll be okay, take a deep breath.

We went up to the Beach House before heading out to the beach so that I could wash up in the bathroom and also to fill our mugs at Signals.  Then we walked out to the beach.  We planned on renting an umbrella, but really hoped for a cabana like they had at Vero Beach.  But Hilton Head is different than Vero.  At Vero, the rentals are run by Disney, but here it's more of a public beach and the lifeguards handle the rental services.  Basically, the only option available to rent is an umbrella with two chairs.  Well, we had to have shade, so we took it.  I briefly thought about making a trip to Wal-Mart and buying an umbrella, maybe not for today but for the rest of the week, but I let that idea go as convenience won out.  It cost $32 for the first day plus $20 for each consecutive day, and you pay up-front.  We paid through Friday, so it came to $132 plus tip.  Yeah, that'd buy a pretty nice umbrella, but it'd be one more thing to lug to the beach.  On a bike.  Oh, and it never occurred to me to bring my credit card to the beach.  All I had was my Key-to-the-World room key and my DVC membership card so that I could get a discount on the bike rental.  Fortunately for us though, Judy had the forethought to bring her credit card along with her or else we would've been out of luck.

I finally settled into my rented beach chair, with my feet up on the pull-out ottoman, the umbrella shading me, and my Costco beach chair (which I'd carted a mile+), like me, _also_ resting against my now-rented beach chair.  I took a moment to relax.  The beach was gorgeous.  It was low tide, and warm pools of water formed in the shallow areas for kids to play in.  The sand was packed down, at least as far as the tide came in; farther inland, up near the grass, it was loose.  But because of the hard-packed sand, we saw several people riding bikes on the beach.  Okay, yeah, I didn't feel like doing _that_ right now!  But back to the beach description.  There were really no seashells to speak of, just mostly sand.  The waves were gentle and calm.  And when we went into the water, it was nice and warm and oh so relaxing.  The memory of the difficulty we had in finding the Beach House melted away.  We spent the afternoon transitioning between cooling off in the water, reading, and...dozing in our chairs.







Up next:  When the bubbles stop
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## GoofyFan1515

One Judy!


Sorry, I just HAD to do it..........


----------



## glennbo123

GoofyFan1515 said:


> One Judy!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just HAD to do it..........



Old habits die hard!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Hey, at least when I saw you bumping yourself up I didn't pull a Rosie and steal the top of page.......... 

Nice update!  I love the HMs they used on the maps.  Don't remember them ever doing that when I was there.    The resort has some great HMs all over though. And great picture of the pier! 

That bounty platter was, well, not all that bountiful, but it did look pretty good.....and had Mickey waffles!!! 

Crazy about the problems you had with your bicycle seat!  Hopefully it wasn't a sudden drop........that could have put a little bit of a damper on the trip,.....   And I guess you got to go through the tunnel under the road. 

Isn't the beach house great!   Just like the overall resort, it is so relaxing! 

Get naked........   TMI!!!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


>



Beautiful



glennbo123 said:


> Judy laughed when she saw the "Bounty" Platter, since it wasn't going to go all that far between the two of us.  But kind of like Jack Sprat and his wife, we split this up, but along gluten/gluten-free lines.



So Judy gets the eggs, bacon and sausage and you get the waffle, taters and biscuit?   



glennbo123 said:


> in the Produce section I saw some Naked brand juice, and that's kind of a running joke in our family.  Not one to miss an opportunity I said, "Should we get Naked?".
> I got a chuckle from Judy but some wide eyes from an older lady who I now learned was _also_ within earshot.     Dang, she had good hearing for an older lady.







glennbo123 said:


> We started off and Judy asked, "Did you follow that?  Do you know how to get there?"
> 
> I said, "Well, kinda."



Dun Dun Duuuuunnnnnn



glennbo123 said:


> We were still within the resort when my bicycle seat sank all the way down to the frame and started turning side to side as I pedaled.  I tried to adjust it, but couldn't get it tightened enough with just my fingers.  The lowered height wasn't too bad though, and I wasn't planning on going back now so it'd have to do for this trip at least.  We found the path where the cast member described that we'd have to walk the bikes and were soon pedaling down Queens Folly Road.  I had difficulty looking back to see if Judy was keeping up because I had that beach chair on my back like a backpack.  She'd say, "I'm here!" to let me know that I hadn't lost her.
> 
> We kept looking for the Beach House along the left side of the road, but couldn't find it.  Where I thought that it should be, the Palmetto Dunes Tennis Center was in its place.  Hmmm.  We went back and forth a couple of times and ventured down some of the roads there.  After a while of this fruitless searching I had Judy stay-put while I backtracked a little more.  Then I saw the Disney shuttle bus drive by and I raced to follow it.  I saw it go halfway around a traffic circle and then past a guard shack.  So _that_ must be the place where it'll look like we shouldn't be permitted but we should just go right on through!  I went back and got Judy and we rode up to the guard shack.  I asked the guard if this was the way to the Disney Beach House and she said sternly, "Yes, but you've got to get on the bike path over there!", pointing to the path that was offset from the road a few feet.  Okay ma'am, but it's kind of hard to ask you a question from way over there.  Anyway, further down the road we finally found the Beach House.  We pulled in, sweaty from our efforts, and with my fingers covered in bicycle grease, which I'd also managed to get on my swim-shirt.
> 
> Later, in my trip notes I wrote:  "Had trouble finding Beach House, didn't go far enough.  Should've gone past guard shack.  Bikes suck.  Need better brakes, handlebars are terrible ergonomically.  My seat kept slipping all the way down, couldn't tighten it.  Got grease all over my hands and some on my shirt."
> 
> Not a good start so far.  But it'll be okay, take a deep breath.
> 
> We went up to the Beach House before heading out to the beach so that I could wash up in the bathroom and also to fill our mugs at Signals.  Then we walked out to the beach.  We planned on renting an umbrella, but really hoped for a cabana like they had at Vero Beach.  But Hilton Head is different than Vero.  At Vero, the rentals are run by Disney, but here it's more of a public beach and the lifeguards handle the rental services.  Basically, the only option available to rent is an umbrella with two chairs.  Well, we had to have shade, so we took it.  I briefly thought about making a trip to Wal-Mart and buying an umbrella, maybe not for today but for the rest of the week, but I let that idea go as convenience won out.  It cost $32 for the first day plus $20 for each consecutive day, and you pay up-front.  We paid through Friday, so it came to $132 plus tip.  Yeah, that'd buy a pretty nice umbrella, but it'd be one more thing to lug to the beach.  On a bike.  Oh, and it never occurred to me to bring my credit card to the beach.  All I had was my Key-to-the-World room key and my DVC membership card so that I could get a discount on the bike rental.  Fortunately for us though, Judy had the forethought to bring her credit card along with her or else we would've been out of luck.
> 
> I finally settled into my rented beach chair, with my feet up on the pull-out ottoman, the umbrella shading me, and my Costco beach chair (which I'd carted a mile+), like me, _also_ resting against my now-rented beach chair.  I took a moment to relax.



Note to self- Don't bring chairs- rent them, bring credit card, check bike before trek and listen for directions.   Got it!!!!      Thanks.

At least now you know where you are going and that you don't have to lug chairs. 


Yes Yes 1 Judy......


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> We were still within the resort when my bicycle seat sank all the way down to the frame and started turning side to side as I pedaled.



I'm imagining you slowly sinking down, following by some slapstick Mr. Bean style antics and then the bike completely falls apart beneath you.


----------



## teekathepony

Oh dear. Sounds like a bit of difficulty getting to the beach, but it looks (and sounds) worth it. Gorgeous spot! 
Strange that the only rental option were umbrellas with chairs and no umbrellas alone.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

teekathepony said:
			
		

> Oh dear. Sounds like a bit of difficulty getting to the beach, but it looks (and sounds) worth it. Gorgeous spot!
> Strange that the only rental option were umbrellas with chairs and no umbrellas alone.



I'm sure Glenn will get to this eventually but as a FYI they do have a van that runs back and forth between the resort and the beach house throughout the day. The seats of the van do also go up and down, but usually only when crossing speed bumps or hitting the occasional pothole.


----------



## glennbo123

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hey, at least when I saw you bumping yourself up I didn't pull a Rosie and steal the top of page..........



Very kind of you!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice update!  I love the HMs they used on the maps.  Don't remember them ever doing that when I was there.    The resort has some great HMs all over though. And great picture of the pier!



The HMs they wrote on the map went like this....they'd say "here's the pool" and circle that, then "here's the hot tub, and baby pool" and circle those.  And voila, you'd have a Hidden Mickey before your eyes.  They did it every chance they got, because the first night when we went to find the Mercantile, I stopped at the Front Desk and just asked them to point me in the right direction and they whipped out another resort map and started going through the same thing, circling pools again.  

Glad you liked the picture.  I thought it turned out pretty well for a cell phone pic.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> That bounty platter was, well, not all that bountiful, but it did look pretty good.....and had Mickey waffles!!!



For one person, it's kinda bountiful.  But split, well...



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Crazy about the problems you had with your bicycle seat!  Hopefully it wasn't a sudden drop........that could have put a little bit of a damper on the trip,.....   And I guess you got to go through the tunnel under the road.



 

Yeah, the bridge under the road bridge.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Isn't the beach house great!   Just like the overall resort, it is so relaxing!



Yes!  You'll see later in the report, we got into a rhythm where we'd go to the beach until mid-afternoon and then up to the beach house until it was time to head home for dinner.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Get naked........   TMI!!!



TMI, from the guy imagining the repercussions of sudden seat drops?



Poolrat said:


> Beautiful



Thanks!



Poolrat said:


> So Judy gets the eggs, bacon and sausage and you get the waffle, taters and biscuit?



Pretty much, yeah.  I think I got a nibble of bacon because, I'd probably have to bite somebody's arm off if I smelled bacon and couldn't eat _any_ of it.



Poolrat said:


> Dun Dun Duuuuunnnnnn



Oh yeah, that's how the foreboding music goes!



Poolrat said:


> Note to self- Don't bring chairs- rent them, bring credit card, check bike before trek and listen for directions.   Got it!!!!      Thanks.



What a nice, succinct summary, Pat!  Do you mean, I could've just written that and not rambled so much?

Actually, on the chairs thing, I think you just need to decide what you're going to do:  a)  drive or take shuttle, or b) bike.  If you're going to drive, you can haul all of the beach gear you want and it would make sense to invest in a nice umbrella or cabana.  If you're going to bike, then you might be looking at renting, or literally loading yourself down like a pack mule.



Poolrat said:


> At least now you know where you are going and that you don't have to lug chairs.



It's all downhill from here!  Except for the uphill parts.



Poolrat said:


> Yes Yes 1 Judy......



Yes, there _is_ only 1 Judy.  



Reddog1134 said:


> I'm imagining you slowly sinking down, following by some slapstick Mr. Bean style antics and then the bike completely falls apart beneath you.



That kind of did happen to me back when I was about in 5th grade, actually.  My front wheel came disconnected from the rest of the bike, and I took the inevitable tumble.  My obviously concerned "friends" told me, once their bellies stopped aching from the fits of laughter they went through, that they thought it was the funniest thing they had ever seen in their short lives.



teekathepony said:


> Oh dear. Sounds like a bit of difficulty getting to the beach, but it looks (and sounds) worth it. Gorgeous spot!
> Strange that the only rental option were umbrellas with chairs and no umbrellas alone.



That's the way they do it there, I guess.  Those chairs and umbrellas were lined up as far as you could see, up and down the beach.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I'm sure Glenn will get to this eventually but as a FYI they do have a van that runs back and forth between the resort and the beach house throughout the day. The seats of the van do also go up and down, but usually only when crossing speed bumps or hitting the occasional pothole.



Thank you GoofyFan, I should've mentioned that.  In fact, Judy and I talked beforehand and tossed around the idea that maybe we should take the van the first time, just to get the lay of the land.  But we said, "Nah.  How hard could it be to find?"


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Better late than never, but I am finally in!

Congrats on the 25th Anniversary.  We spent pur 2r anniversary at DW.  We also spent our 20th and 26th and DW.  We are also spending our 27th there in October.  Yes, we need to branch out a little more.

Glad you arrived safely with only a minor glitch.  I haven't eater at Cracker Barrell in years and after that story I am in no hurry to go back.

The HH DVC rooms look really nice.  They seem kind of small though.  VWL is our home resort and I swear that just look tiny in comparison.  Of course with a one bedroom and two people it is still plenty of room.

Glad you found the beach and sounds like a great day.  When we were in HHI in March we stayed in the Shipyard/Cologny Plaza area.  For some reson I though the DVC units were on the complete opposite of the island.  Now I am sad we never walked that way to check it out.

Oh well, something to do for our next trip as we also missed the Vines restaurant.  Of course we had six college girls with us so we tended to eat at the Frosty Frog a lot.

Good luck on getting the Boardwalk for next June.  That is my second favorite DVC behind VWL.  Location wise it is my favorite.but I love the tranquilty of VWL.  

Lookign forward to reading more.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Resort map with directions to the Beach House (which I should have read  cue foreboding music)



You're a guy!  Who needs directions? 



glennbo123 said:


> I put my order in and posted this picture of the pier on Instagram while I waited.



Nice shot!



glennbo123 said:


> Judy laughed when she saw the "Bounty" Platter, since it wasn't going to go all that far between the two of us.



"Bounty".  You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.



glennbo123 said:


> We learned from the concierge that Disney has completely clamped down the internet to their cast members.







glennbo123 said:


> While we were in the Produce section I saw some Naked brand juice, and that's kind of a running joke in our family.  Not one to miss an opportunity I said, "Should we get Naked?".
> 
> I got a chuckle from Judy but some wide eyes from an older lady who I now learned was _also_ within earshot.     Dang, she had good hearing for an older lady.



D'oh!  Well, she missed out.  I thought it was funny.



glennbo123 said:


> We started off and Judy asked, "Did you follow that?  Do you know how to get there?"
> 
> I said, "Well, kinda."



Your confidence is overwhelming.



glennbo123 said:


> I asked the guard if this was the way to the Disney Beach House and she said sternly, "Yes, but you've got to get on the bike path over there!", pointing to the path that was offset from the road a few feet.  Okay ma'am, but it's kind of hard to ask you a question from way over there.



That'll teach you.  Next time, blow right past her at top speed!



glennbo123 said:


> Later, in my trip notes I wrote:  "Had trouble finding Beach House, didn't go far enough.  Should've gone past guard shack.  Bikes suck.  Need better brakes, handlebars are terrible ergonomically.  My seat kept slipping all the way down, couldn't tighten it.  Got grease all over my hands and some on my shirt."



Uh huh.  Blame the bike. 



glennbo123 said:


> We paid through Friday, so it came to $132 plus tip.





Does the umbrella come with a TV in it?


----------



## elphie101

First of all, I love how on Disney's Preferred Dining List there is a key for a single $ location - but no actual $ restaurants are offered! Typical Disney 

That looks like the standard WDW bounty platter all right. At least you picked up some scrumptious sounding groceries, even if there was no Naked juice purchased!

Oooof, talk about a saga just to find the beach. And bummer about the umbrella, especially since you went through all that trouble to bring the chairs in the first place. At least it seems like you had quite the relaxing afternoon.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

I'm the same way Glenn. I absolutely need to unpack. 

I'm kind of surprised you were able to get moving so quickly after sharing all that food. I figured you'd need a nap.

"Should we get Naked?" OMG that is classic!!! I would have loved to see the expression on that lady's face.

Honestly Glenn, reading this I felt like I was right there with you on that journey to the beach.  My goodness.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

glennbo123 said:


> TMI, from the guy imagining the repercussions of sudden seat drops?


 Oh, there was no imagining......uh uh.....no way!!!!! 



glennbo123 said:


> Thank you GoofyFan, I should've mentioned that.  In fact, Judy and I talked beforehand and tossed around the idea that maybe we should take the van the first time, just to get the lay of the land.  But we said, "Nah.  How hard could it be to find?"


Was going to tell you that's what I decided was the safest when I was there.  Honestly, that map they give you doesn't do a very good job of reflecting what you actually see when you head there; at least I didn't think so.   As a matter of fact, I wasn't a whole lot more clear about it after the van ride......


----------



## glennbo123

Disneybuckeye said:


> Better late than never, but I am finally in!



Hey Mary Kay!    Good to see you here.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Congrats on the 25th Anniversary.  We spent pur 2r anniversary at DW.  We also spent our 20th and 26th and DW.  We are also spending our 27th there in October.  Yes, we need to branch out a little more.



I'll say.  Haven't you heard that there's a Disney_land_ too?  



Disneybuckeye said:


> Glad you arrived safely with only a minor glitch.  I haven't eater at Cracker Barrell in years and after that story I am in no hurry to go back.



If that's my only story, it was a successful trip.  



Disneybuckeye said:


> The HH DVC rooms look really nice.  They seem kind of small though.  VWL is our home resort and I swear that just look tiny in comparison.  Of course with a one bedroom and two people it is still plenty of room.



You sent me to the DVC Resource Center (sticky at the top of the DVC forums) to look at the square footage info.  It says that a 1BR at Hilton Head is 856 sq. ft., while a Wilderness Lodge 1BR is 727, so it must just be the way it looks in the pictures.    We felt like we had plenty of room.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Glad you found the beach and sounds like a great day.  When we were in HHI in March we stayed in the Shipyard/Cologny Plaza area.  For some reson I though the DVC units were on the complete opposite of the island.  Now I am sad we never walked that way to check it out.



They're kind of in the center, and on the west (marsh) side.  Oh yeah, you should've gone over and checked them out.  Well, next time.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Oh well, something to do for our next trip as we also missed the Vines restaurant.  Of course we had six college girls with us so we tended to eat at the Frosty Frog a lot.



I'll have a Vine chapter in a while, but it was great.  Ha, ha, yeah, no way I'd take a bunch of kids to eat there...it was pricey enough as it was.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Good luck on getting the Boardwalk for next June.  That is my second favorite DVC behind VWL.  Location wise it is my favorite.but I love the tranquilty of VWL.



Thanks, I hope we don't have any trouble getting it switched over.  Fingers crossed.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Lookign forward to reading more.



Great, thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're a guy!  Who needs directions?



Exactly!  In fact, there's a handy cheat-sheet right here on the back of my man-card that tells me how to answer that question, it says "Who needs directions?  Not me."  (Applies to travel, as well as assembling toys on Christmas Eve or furniture from Ikea.) 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice shot!



Thanks Cap'n.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> "Bounty".  You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.



The Princess Bride.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh!  Well, she missed out.  I thought it was funny.



If she knew her fruit juices, she'd a thunk it was funny too.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Your confidence is overwhelming.



That's what makes me such a great leader.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That'll teach you.  Next time, blow right past her at top speed!



So we crashed the gate doin' 98, I said "Let them truckers roll.  10-4".



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh huh.  Blame the bike.



They told me they fixed it!  I trusted them to fix it!  It's not my fault!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Does the umbrella come with a TV in it?



Yeah, but just one channel and it looks like surf.


----------



## glennbo123

elphie101 said:


> First of all, I love how on Disney's Preferred Dining List there is a key for a single $ location - but no actual $ restaurants are offered! Typical Disney



  Good catch Jenn!



elphie101 said:


> That looks like the standard WDW bounty platter all right. At least you picked up some scrumptious sounding groceries, even if there was no Naked juice purchased!



It did have a lot of stuff on it, but not really something to split.  Or ration out on a lifeboat or deserted island.



elphie101 said:


> Oooof, talk about a saga just to find the beach. And bummer about the umbrella, especially since you went through all that trouble to bring the chairs in the first place. At least it seems like you had quite the relaxing afternoon.



Yeah, it got better once we finally settled into some chairs on the beach.  
But getting there was a little more effort than we expected.  But now we know how to get there and our chairs'll be ready and waiting for us every day.  It's a shame though, the Costco chairs have seen zero use.  But they did get to go for a nice bike ride.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I'm the same way Glenn. I absolutely need to unpack.



If it's just a couple of days I leave stuff in the luggage (hanging up my good shirts and pants, of course).  But more than that, I unpack.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I'm kind of surprised you were able to get moving so quickly after sharing all that food. I figured you'd need a nap.



Yeah, it did kind of feel like post-Thanksgiving dinner , but the beach was calling so we pushed through it.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> "Should we get Naked?" OMG that is classic!!! I would have loved to see the expression on that lady's face.



Actually, the family says it more than me...they'll come home and report:  "We got Naked at the grocery store!"  "Wow, I bet you got some interesting looks."



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Honestly Glenn, reading this I felt like I was right there with you on that journey to the beach.  My goodness.



Thanks Rob.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Oh, there was no imagining......uh uh.....no way!!!!!







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Was going to tell you that's what I decided was the safest when I was there.  Honestly, that map they give you doesn't do a very good job of reflecting what you actually see when you head there; at least I didn't think so.   As a matter of fact, I wasn't a whole lot more clear about it after the van ride......



Yeah, I can see with the magic marker on the maps they gave us at check-in that they tried to describe it to us then too, but we just couldn't relate until we were there.

We never took the van.  Once we got the bike ride down, we liked it.


----------



## scottny

That is bad at Cracker Barrel. Never had that happen but Vinny gets cold food all the time there. LOL. 
The room is very nice. 
Cute pins. 
Love the pier pic. 
Gotta watch some old people, they do have good hearing. LOl.


----------



## ddstratton

I tend to have an internal alarm clock any more.  I simply do not seem to sleep past 7:00 am any more - even if I try!  We usually like to unpack too, unless we're only there for a day or two.  Then it's not worth the hassle. Breakfast looked nice, but not enough to share unless you really weren't hungry to start with... From your grocery list, sounds like some yummy meals may be coming up.  Sounds like an ... interesting time, trying to find the beach on your bikes.  Not fun, having your bike seat malfunction.  All the hassle seems to be worth it, though.  Just the thought of sitting on the beach, relaxing....  Ahhhhh...


----------



## glennbo123

scottny said:


> That is bad at Cracker Barrel. Never had that happen but Vinny gets cold food all the time there. LOL.



  But I have to ask...are you ordering something that takes longer to prepare, which causes his plate to sit under a heat lamp while yours is finishing up?



scottny said:


> The room is very nice.
> Cute pins.
> Love the pier pic.



We liked it.
Yeah, but...we didn't wear them.  Just not the same at this little resort, in comparison to wearing pins at WDW.
Thanks, it's amazing what phones can do these days.



scottny said:


> Gotta watch some old people, they do have good hearing. LOl.



Alert, keen-minded seniors with acute senses are no fun to be around.  I liked it better when you could get away with stuff.   



ddstratton said:


> I tend to have an internal alarm clock any more.  I simply do not seem to sleep past 7:00 am any more - even if I try!



I can't sleep-in until lunchtime anymore, but I definitely vary my awake time depending upon whether it's a work day, weekend, or vacation day.  Maybe that keeps me young?  



ddstratton said:


> We usually like to unpack too, unless we're only there for a day or two.  Then it's not worth the hassle. Breakfast looked nice, but not enough to share unless you really weren't hungry to start with... From your grocery list, sounds like some yummy meals may be coming up.



Yes, we did (or Judy did) a fair amount of cooking.  And I did a much better job of getting photographic evidence than I did for the last trip report.



ddstratton said:


> Sounds like an ... interesting time, trying to find the beach on your bikes.  Not fun, having your bike seat malfunction.  All the hassle seems to be worth it, though.  Just the thought of sitting on the beach, relaxing....  Ahhhhh...



I really didn't think it would be that hard to find, and probably lots of other people have found it their first time with no problem, but we just didn't go far enough and then searched and searched.  The guard shack made it look like our destination should have been before it, so we were a little confused, to say the least.  But now that we know, we're good!


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a nice relaxing day, at least once you got to the beach!

Funny about the older woman overhearing your conversation!   

That's about our speed for splitting the bounty platter, it leaves you enough room to have some lunch too!


----------



## Squidgyness

Yeesh, you take a few days off and miss three whole entries!  Not that I have a problem with this uber efficient glennbo... 

That journey down sure seems like a long one... Shame about the bad dining experience.  Never an enjoyable thing when that happens, but at least the barbecue food looked good! 

I agree with Judy, I'm definitely in the too excited to reset the body clock camp. My parents were just glad I started restricting my 7am mornings to vacation days and not every weekend of the year! 

That resort seems really interesting too, nice view of the swamp there even if a resort was also in shot. Rooms seem nice, as does relaxing on that beach. The umbrella rental is a little steep for my tastes but I'd have paid anyway since I'm lazy like that! 

I also noticed the preferred resteraunts lack of a budget option... Totally a coincidence of course...  though the in house menus seem reasonable enough. And I knew what was coming with the bounty platter, anything with that grand a name is usually somewhat diminutive lol.

Looking forwards to hearing more about the trip, as always 

P.s. Ah yes, my Malta trip is in 2015 as my signature says, planning to get around the island more this time as we just stuck to the capital city last time we went there, so I should have plenty of photos.  I might decide to do a trip report, though it probably won't be as detailed or photographically pretty as yours. Still, I'm sure I can whip something up should the mood take me... Though I don't know where it'd go on this forum, I'll look that up nearer the time!


----------



## MEK

The beach house is a little tricky to get to the first time!  Kudos to you guys for riding there.  I am far to lazy for that.  We always drive.  

Score on the chairs at Costco.  The last time I was there all 4 of us drove in the same car so there was no room for amenities like beach chairs and that sand is HARD!  

I can't say I ordered anything to eat at the rest, but the breakfast platter does look pretty yummy!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hey Howdy Hi!  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!   HHI looks like a nice place to relax!  I have to say I was a little surprised by the bird in a box décor.  Were they real?  (I'm not a PITA member or anything, but just would expect some kickback from someone)  I love the view you had, minus the other resort. 

"Let's get Naked."  That will teach that lady to mind her own business.

I'm glad you found the beach house at some point - reminds me of our boat dock story.   Of course since you bought chairs you had to rent a chair package - they watched you coming and changed the signs just before you walked in.   I'm glad you finally got to chill.


----------



## glennbo123

franandaj said:


> Sounds like a nice relaxing day, at least once you got to the beach!



Yes, once we got there, very much so.



franandaj said:


> Funny about the older woman overhearing your conversation!



Maybe her look meant, "are you talking to me?"   



franandaj said:


> That's about our speed for splitting the bounty platter, it leaves you enough room to have some lunch too!



Oh yeah, I had room for lunch!  By about 9am.



Squidgyness said:


> Yeesh, you take a few days off and miss three whole entries!  Not that I have a problem with this uber efficient glennbo...



I'm sure you were thrown because of the pace of the last TR.  



Squidgyness said:


> That journey down sure seems like a long one... Shame about the bad dining experience.  Never an enjoyable thing when that happens, but at least the barbecue food looked good!



Let me tell you, that barbecue was a perfect southern "welcome to HHI".  Mmm.



Squidgyness said:


> I agree with July, I'm definitely in the too excited to reset the body clock camp. My parents were just glad I started restricting my 7am mornings to vacation days and not every weekend of the year!



DisneyWorld, definitely.  But at HHI, I didn't think I needed to get going too awfully early.



Squidgyness said:


> That resort seems really interesting too, nice view of the swamp there even if a resort was also in shot. Rooms seem nice, as does relaxing on that beach. The umbrella rental is a little steep for my tastes but I'd have paid anyway since I'm lazy like that!



We really liked the resort, and the beach was great.  Yeah, with what I know now, next time I may look for something else to use, but it'd have to be transportable by bike ('cause I'd rather ride than drive or take the van) so that may be difficult to find.



Squidgyness said:


> I also noticed the preferred resteraunts lack of a budget option... Totally a coincidence of course...  though the in house menus seem reasonable enough. And I knew what was coming with the bounty platter, anything with that grand a name is usually somewhat diminutive lol.



Yeah, I had that same feeling the night before when she mentioned it, but you know, I do what I'm told.  



Squidgyness said:


> Looking forwards to hearing more about the trip, as always



Thanks Squidge.



Squidgyness said:


> P.s. Ah yes, my Malta trip is in 2015 as my signature says, planning to get around the island more this time as we just stuck to the capital city last time we went there, so I should have plenty of photos.  I might decide to do a trip report, though it probably won't be as detailed or photographically pretty as yours. Still, I'm sure I can whip something up should the mood take me... Though I don't know where it'd go on this forum, I'll look that up nearer the time!



Well shoot, you know what I did?  I saw the "7 days" and thought it was a countdown, not that the trip was 7 days long.  I didn't even notice that it was 2015.  Well, it'll be here before you know it.

I hope you do a report, I know next to nothing about Malta.


----------



## glennbo123

MEK said:


> The beach house is a little tricky to get to the first time!  Kudos to you guys for riding there.  I am far to lazy for that.  We always drive.



  You probably get up and jog to/from it...twice.



MEK said:


> Score on the chairs at Costco.  The last time I was there all 4 of us drove in the same car so there was no room for amenities like beach chairs and that sand is HARD!



They're really nice, but we never used them!  Because of the rented chairs.  Oh well, we'll hang onto them so they'll probably get some use someday.



MEK said:


> I can't say I ordered anything to eat at the rest, but the breakfast platter does look pretty yummy!



Oh yeah, it was yummy.  I could've eaten a couple of 'em.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hey Howdy Hi!  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!



Hi Tammie!  Thank you.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> HHI looks like a nice place to relax!



Oh, it was a perfect vacation spot for relaxin'.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I have to say I was a little surprised by the bird in a box décor.  Were they real?  (I'm not a PITA member or anything, but just would expect some kickback from someone)



  No, not real!  I agree, they'd take a fair amount of flak if they were stuffed birds or something.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I love the view you had, minus the other resort.



My disappointment with the view was really unjustified, at least for the room type.  It was probably the best 1-BR in the whole place.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> "Let's get Naked."  That will teach that lady to mind her own business.



But she had a great story for her bridge club!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm glad you found the beach house at some point - reminds me of our boat dock story.   Of course since you bought chairs you had to rent a chair package - they watched you coming and changed the signs just before you walked in.   I'm glad you finally got to chill.



Seems like everybody sees me coming!  I should just pre-sign all my checks and hand 'em out.


----------



## KatMark

Glenn, catching up (Mark and I went to Vegas for a long weekend).

I'm exhausted just reading this update. From that big breakfast, the grocery shopping (you and my husband would get along so well "shall we get Naked" ), to the renting of the bikes, riding the bikes with all of your stuff, renting umbrellas...definitely time for a nap.

I'm glad you finally got settled and were able to enjoy the beach. It sounds heavenly.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> (Applies to travel, as well as assembling toys on Christmas Eve or furniture from Ikea.)



I think I might break down and actually read the directions if I had to assemble Ikea furniture. 



glennbo123 said:


> The Princess Bride.



*+1*



glennbo123 said:


> They told me they fixed it!  I trusted them to fix it!  It's not my fault!



You can't trust Lando Calrissian.


----------



## natebenma

Caught up on your arrival and your trek to the beach.

That is just unreal about Cracker Barrel.  Were they waiting for the chickens out back to lay the eggs?  What kind of excuses are there when the waitress knows the food is late, the manager knows the food is late, and you still don't have your food?  

Sounds like your meal from Bullies made up for that though.  Your plates looked awesome, correct wine pairing or not.

Room looks great, comfy and a pretty decent marsh view.  Can't wait to see how it looks as the sun comes up and goes down.  

Too funny about the woman overhearing your conversation.  Good for you guys.  Day two in your anniversary trip and you are already thinking of getting Naked.  But it doesn't sound like you actually went through with it. 

Wow, that was a lot of work to get to the beach!  

Sounds like you were rewarded with some relaxation and downtime, though.  Salt water cures many issues.


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> So as we drove out of there, I made my first trip report note to make sure that I bash the Cracker Barrel in Emporia Virginia.  Don't dis a DISer, Cracker Barrel, they'll write bad things about you in trip reports.


Wow... yeah, it isn't like you ordered something terribly complex.  I think you made the right call by leaving.  Should have done it sooner.

But I can totally see it being like that episode of Seinfeld where they're waiting at the Chinese place and then leave as their name as called.  

Glennbo walks out the door as the server is putting his plate on the table. 



glennbo123 said:


> Oh, and one more thing.  We are not quite done walking out of restaurants on this trip.


  



glennbo123 said:


> All right, I know that you're probably almost as eager as I was to see the suite, so let's move on to some room pictures.  Newly _renovated_ room pictures!


The room looks awesome, and it might be the camera angles, but the balcony looks fairly large too.  Not a bad set up at all. 



glennbo123 said:


> We plated up our Bullies take-out and sat down to our little feast.  I posted a picture similar to this one on Instagram and said, "I hope I made the right wine selection.  Prob'ly not, but we'll go with it."


Is there a "right" wine selection with BBQ???  They just don't seem like 2 things that necessarily go together.  Now beer, on the other hand... 



glennbo123 said:


> Judy laughed when she saw the "Bounty" Platter, since it wasn't going to go all that far between the two of us.  But kind of like Jack Sprat and his wife, we split this up, but along gluten/gluten-free lines.


You got screwed on this deal. 



glennbo123 said:


> She told us that the only external websites they can go to are to print boarding passes.  Her only advice to us was to go to the public library, which would be open the next day.  Okay, so now we have chores for tomorrow too.


What???  Really???  Not even a business center of any sort in the resort for guests to access something like that???   



glennbo123 said:


> Later, in my trip notes I wrote:  "Had trouble finding Beach House, didn't go far enough.  Should've gone past guard shack.  Bikes suck.  Need better brakes, handlebars are terrible ergonomically.  My seat kept slipping all the way down, couldn't tighten it.  Got grease all over my hands and some on my shirt."


I think I'd find alternate transportation at this point. 



glennbo123 said:


> I finally settled into my rented beach chair, with my feet up on the pull-out ottoman, the umbrella shading me, and my Costco beach chair (which I'd carted a mile+), like me, _also_ resting against my now-rented beach chair.


Wow... what an ordeal to get an umbrella.  You could probably have gone somewhere and bought a different umbrella for everyday with $132.    I don't blame you for just renting it there though.  There is definitely something to be said for convenience.  And now you can leave those backpack chairs in the room.


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Glenn, catching up (Mark and I went to Vegas for a long weekend).



Great, they were needing some ideas for the next "Hangover" movie.  I'm sure you helped come up with some zany escapades.



KatMark said:


> I'm exhausted just reading this update. From that big breakfast, the grocery shopping (you and my husband would get along so well "shall we get Naked" ),



It's a guy thing.  Any one of us would have said that.



KatMark said:


> to the renting of the bikes, riding the bikes with all of your stuff, renting umbrellas...definitely time for a nap.



Good thing we were on vacation, huh?!  



KatMark said:


> I'm glad you finally got settled and were able to enjoy the beach. It sounds heavenly.



It really was. They've got a great beach there.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think I might break down and actually read the directions if I had to assemble Ikea furniture.



Confession:  I've never bought Ikea furniture.  But I have a woodshop and have built my own stuff, so that counts.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *+1*







Captain_Oblivious said:


> You can't trust Lando Calrissian.



*+1*

Lando's copilot is one of my favorite characters, with that stupid laugh of his.



natebenma said:


> Caught up on your arrival and your trek to the beach.



I'm jealous of the beaches you've been on recently.



natebenma said:


> That is just unreal about Cracker Barrel.  Were they waiting for the chickens out back to lay the eggs?  What kind of excuses are there when the waitress knows the food is late, the manager knows the food is late, and you still don't have your food?



They didn't even bother trying to make excuses.  Or rectify it either, apparently.  It was weird.



natebenma said:


> Sounds like your meal from Bullies made up for that though.  Your plates looked awesome, correct wine pairing or not.



Pretty darned good.  And I did look at it as kind of making up for the lunch fiasco.



natebenma said:


> Room looks great, comfy and a pretty decent marsh view.  Can't wait to see how it looks as the sun comes up and goes down.



Why yes, I will have some sunset pictures later.



natebenma said:


> Too funny about the woman overhearing your conversation.  Good for you guys.  Day two in your anniversary trip and you are already thinking of getting Naked.  But it doesn't sound like you actually went through with it.



I did shower.  But yeah, fully clothed.  



natebenma said:


> Wow, that was a lot of work to get to the beach!
> 
> Sounds like you were rewarded with some relaxation and downtime, though.  Salt water cures many issues.










afwdwfan said:


> Wow... yeah, it isn't like you ordered something terribly complex.  I think you made the right call by leaving.  Should have done it sooner.
> 
> But I can totally see it being like that episode of Seinfeld where they're waiting at the Chinese place and then leave as their name as called.
> 
> Glennbo walks out the door as the server is putting his plate on the table.



That episode was just on last week!  I think I mentioned it in another reply.  That's exactly what I thought would happen...we'd start walking out and I'd look back and see our server walking toward our table with a tray of food.



afwdwfan said:


> The room looks awesome, and it might be the camera angles, but the balcony looks fairly large too.  Not a bad set up at all.



Yeah, it was a nice-sized balcony.  But we're not as big of verandah people as others around here.  We just mostly used it as a spot to get sunscreened.  



afwdwfan said:


> Is there a "right" wine selection with BBQ???  They just don't seem like 2 things that necessarily go together.  Now beer, on the other hand...



Yeah, and I had some...but Judy popped that bottle open so, I went with it.



afwdwfan said:


> You got screwed on this deal.



I know, but I love biscuits and hash browns too so it was hard to argue with my mouth full.



afwdwfan said:


> What???  Really???  Not even a business center of any sort in the resort for guests to access something like that???



No!  That was my reaction too.  A little tidbit that I left out of the narrative is that the concierge dropped a hint that I could visit the business center at a nearby hotel  (I can't remember if it was a Sheraton or Hilton or what exactly), but Judy wasn't comfortable trying that.



afwdwfan said:


> I think I'd find alternate transportation at this point.



It got better!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... what an ordeal to get an umbrella.  You could probably have gone somewhere and bought a different umbrella for everyday with $132.    I don't blame you for just renting it there though.  There is definitely something to be said for convenience.  And now you can leave those backpack chairs in the room.



I was rolling other options around in my head, but meanwhile Judy had decided and was signing the credit card receipt.    Convenience!  Vacation!  Go with the flow.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Then Judy sent me on an errand to get breakfast from Tide Me Over, which is right beside the Mercantile (near the pool).  She looked at the menu while we were there the night before and thought that we could split the Bounty Platter.  I was like, "uh, okay".  I doubted that it would be as much food as she seemed to think it would be, but I didn't really want to pay for two of them either.  I figured it would be enough to at least get us to the grocery store.
> 
> I put my order in and posted this picture of the pier on Instagram while I waited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judy laughed when she saw the "Bounty" Platter, since it wasn't going to go all that far between the two of us.  But kind of like Jack Sprat and his wife, we split this up, but along gluten/gluten-free lines.



I cannot get my arms around the concept of sharing, even if I had suggested it there is NO way Jeff would have gone for it.  It would have been 2, or head to the store earlier.  LOL!



glennbo123 said:


> Later, in my trip notes I wrote:  "Had trouble finding Beach House, didn't go far enough.  Should've gone past guard shack.  Bikes suck.  Need better brakes, handlebars are terrible ergonomically.  My seat kept slipping all the way down, couldn't tighten it.  Got grease all over my hands and some on my shirt."
> 
> Not a good start so far.  But it'll be okay, take a deep breath.
> 
> We went up to the Beach House before heading out to the beach so that I could wash up in the bathroom and also to fill our mugs at Signals.  Then we walked out to the beach.  We planned on renting an umbrella, but really hoped for a cabana like they had at Vero Beach.  But Hilton Head is different than Vero.  At Vero, the rentals are run by Disney, but here it's more of a public beach and the lifeguards handle the rental services.  Basically, the only option available to rent is an umbrella with two chairs.  Well, we had to have shade, so we took it.  I briefly thought about making a trip to Wal-Mart and buying an umbrella, maybe not for today but for the rest of the week, but I let that idea go as convenience won out.  It cost $32 for the first day plus $20 for each consecutive day, and you pay up-front.  We paid through Friday, so it came to $132 plus tip.  Yeah, that'd buy a pretty nice umbrella, but it'd be one more thing to lug to the beach.  On a bike.  Oh, and it never occurred to me to bring my credit card to the beach.  All I had was my Key-to-the-World room key and my DVC membership card so that I could get a discount on the bike rental.  Fortunately for us though, Judy had the forethought to bring her credit card along with her or else we would've been out of luck.
> 
> I finally settled into my rented beach chair, with my feet up on the pull-out ottoman, the umbrella shading me, and my Costco beach chair (which I'd carted a mile+), like me, _also_ resting against my now-rented beach chair.  I took a moment to relax.  The beach was gorgeous.  It was low tide, and warm pools of water formed in the shallow areas for kids to play in.  The sand was packed down, at least as far as the tide came in; farther inland, up near the grass, it was loose.  But because of the hard-packed sand, we saw several people riding bikes on the beach.  Okay, yeah, I didn't feel like doing _that_ right now!  But back to the beach description.  There were really no seashells to speak of, just mostly sand.  The waves were gentle and calm.  And when we went into the water, it was nice and warm and oh so relaxing.  The memory of the difficulty we had in finding the Beach House melted away.  We spent the afternoon transitioning between cooling off in the water, reading, and...dozing in our chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next:  When the bubbles stop



I am very glad to read it improved, I was getting a bit stressed and worn out just reading about the ordeal to get there!

Pull out ottoman???


----------



## glennbo123

eandesmom said:


> I cannot get my arms around the concept of sharing, even if I had suggested it there is NO way Jeff would have gone for it.  It would have been 2, or head to the store earlier.  LOL!



I don't even know what to say.    Maybe Jeff gets more exercise and I needed to cut down anyway?  I don't know.  I don't remember eating some of the groceries as we were putting them away, but I probably snacked on something!



eandesmom said:


> I am very glad to read it improved, I was getting a bit stressed and worn out just reading about the ordeal to get there!



We were good after that, found our way around.



eandesmom said:


> Pull out ottoman???



Yeah, I'm hoping that I have a picture that'll include it later on, but there was section for your feet that was under the main part of the chair.  Once you rented the chairs, the lifeguard pulled that out for you.  It occurred to us later that that's how they could quickly distinguish between the rented ones and available ones.


----------



## glennbo123

All right, I can only sit in a beach chair for so long...and then I've got to get in the water.

We took the waterproof camera out into the ocean and I proposed that we take a selfie.
Judy asked, "How's my hair look?"
"Um, beachy." I replied.  And the phrase became our theme for the week.
The picture turned out pretty well and Judy wanted to post on it Facebook when we got back to the room, but more about that in a little bit.

Then I thought that I'd put the waterproof camera through its paces, and I tried to take an underwater selfie, but I couldn't stay underwater long enough.
"I'm too buoyant!", I said.
Judy offered a solution.  "Do you want me to push down on your head?"
And I almost walked right into her scheme to collect on my life insurance policy.  "How will you know when to let me up?".......


......... "WHEN THE BUBBLES STOP??!!"


"Hey, you said it, not me!", was Judy's attempt to feign innocence.

Yeah, I'll have to keep my eye on that one.

More fun occurred later, when we were back in our chairs.  Judy was people-watching and saw a, shall we say "rather large", woman get up to move her chair back from the water as the tide was coming in.  Her bathing suit straps weren't up at her shoulders but instead were hanging down around elbow height.  With all of the motion involved in moving her chair, it apparently looked like a wardrobe malfunction was imminent and Judy brought it to my attention.  I was like, "Why're you telling me that?  My glasses're off and they're gonna stay that way!"  Goodness sakes.

Moving along.  In the interest of full disclosure, lunch consisted of baby carrots and grapes that were, um, full-grown.  And lots of 'em, 'cause that's all we brought.  Around 3 o'clock, we went up to the Beach House. We lounged, tried the pool, and Judy read while I worked on my trip notes.  (Otherwise, I never would've remembered what we had for lunch, and that story about the large lady with the near-miss of a wardrobe-malfunction would've been lost forever too.  You're welcome.)

Here's a panoramic of the pool, from our lounge chairs which at this hour were now nicely shaded on the side of the pool opposite the beach.






I walked around and took some pictures of the Beach House.

This light is near Signals restaurant.  (In the panoramic picture above, it's on the left side of the picture, across the pool from us, near the corner of the building.)  I didn't realize what it was until I got close to it, but it's a signal lamp from a naval warship.  I thought, "Ah, a _signal_ lamp...right outside of _Signals_!  Very good, Disney...once again, nothing is by coincidence."






The pool, facing the Beach House.






Surfmen's Sand Bar.  (In the panoramic picture above, it's at the corner of the building sticking out at the right side of the picture.)






Closeup of drink prices.






Here are a few pictures of the Lounge, which was right behind where we were seated.  It was a really nice room, but I never saw it being used.  I wonder if it gets more use when it's not really beach season?






In this next picture, through the doorway, you can also see the foosball and ping pong tables outside of the lounge.











Back outside, here's a look along our lounge chairs.






Then I suddenly remembered that I'd read on the Disboards that Signals had Dole Whips (but called them "pineapple soft serve"), and I sprang out of my lounge chair to go get us a little bit of heaven in a cup.  I got to the door, and found it locked tight.  I must've looked like the guy in that old Miracle Whip commercial, face pressed against the glass door, fist slowly pounding on the glass in futility.  "They're closed!  They're closed."

Signals closes at 4 and it was now 4:10.  Epic fail.  I walked back and told Judy that I had made a monumental mistake.  "I mean:  Mon.  U.  Mental! "  She asked what it was, and I told her that I'd tell her tomorrow, when I'd rectify the situation.

We biked back to the resort and had no trouble following our bread crumbs home.  In the elevator up to the suite, we talked about whether we thought the resort felt like "Disney".  At this point in the trip the answer was "no" (but stay tuned, dear reader).  I attributed it to the fact that the resort is among so much other development, and the beach is public, so it seemed like our suite was just "lodging" for a stay at the beach.  It could have been one of many.  (Again, stay tuned on this!)

Back in the room, I called Broad Creek Rentals (near the resort pool) about getting my bike seat fixed and learned that they'd be closing at 5, so I had just a few minutes to get over there.  I rode over and they ended up exchanging the bike because the seat adjustment was jammed.  (I don't think I could have done that with just my fingers, although I am unusually strong.  Obviously.)  Anyway, the new bike was SO much better.  It wasn't just that the seat was adjusted properly on this one.  Maybe the tires were inflated better?  Or, it seemed like it was geared lower?  Whatever it was, I was lovin' it!  I rode back thinking that Judy was going to have trouble keeping up with me now.  This was awesome.  I took back that nasty trip note that I had written earlier about the bikes sucking.  You just have to get a good one.

When I got back to the Lodge I stopped at the Front Desk to ask about where I could get post cards.  The Concierge said that she could give me some free ones, and how many would I like?  I said, "Are you serious?  Sweet!"  I took four, two of each kind she had.






In the post card with the resort picture, our suite is at the top right.

Judy worked on dinner, and I hooked up my waterproof camera to her computer so that I could download that selfie that we took in the water for her.  It only downloaded the pictures from the Beach House, which I thought was odd.  Then I went through the pictures on the camera itself and realized that it wasn't there.  In fact, no pictures prior to the Beach House were there.  I had accidentally deleted everything before that panoramic of the pool.  I figured out that I had taken one panoramic of the pool that I didn't like and deleted it, but I had apparently deleted _everything_ on the camera, not just that one picture.  I guess the good thing was that it was just our first day of vacation, so we only lost those few beach pictures.  But we had lost a great selfie, which for old geezers like us, was no small feat!

Meanwhile, in the kitchen, Judy realized that she should've bought some olive oil for cooking.  To make do, she cooked up her bacon and used some of the fat to cook the chicken.  Pretty resourceful, that girl.  She saved the rest of the bacon fat to use throughout the week.  Here's a picture of our dinner.  (You'll notice that I made a concerted effort to do a better job of taking in-suite meal pictures during this trip than the last one.)  Asparagus, sliced tomatoes, and chicken with jerk seasoning.  The wine (not pictured) was Conundrum, which is a wine recommendation that I got from reading Cynthia's (EandEsmom) and Mary Ellen's (MEK) trip reports.






After dinner we decided to put some Conundrum in our mugs (Disney mugs make excellent wine glasses) and take a walk out to the pier.  (There must be a joke there somewhere about a "long walk" and a "short pier", but I'll let you handle that.)  On the way, we stopped at a hammock to take a selfie and post it on Instagram.






"Stop!  Hammock time!"

We walked out to the pier and there were several people fishing and crabbing.  Judy took this picture of an egret.






So I can't say I've gone through life with no egrets.  

We hung out and watched for a little bit, but then Judy was really itching to buy the Vera Bradley bag that she had eyed the night before, so we went to the Mercantile.  While she bought her new bag, I took some pictures of the store offerings for all of you folks.


























Here's a picture of the bag she bought.






Judy looked through the movies that we could rent (or "borrow" I guess is a better word since we don't have to pay for them, being DVC owners ) and saw that they had "Frozen".  Well, at that moment we were _nearly_ the last people on earth who had yet to see it, so we set out to remedy that situation, and signed it out.

Meanwhile, I saw the daily trivia question on the wall, which was "What were Mickey's first words spoken in a movie?"  The answer choices were:
Oh boy!
Gee whiz!
Hot dog!
and, That's swell!

<Spoiler Alert!>

I got it right by answering "Hot dog!" and cast member Brad rewarded me with a chocolate.  He also gave one to Judy, even though she didn't contribute in the least to our correct answer.  

We left the Mercantile and at the Firepit nearby, the cast members were getting ready for the sing-along that was soon to begin.






From there, we just went back to our suite, watched "Frozen", and called it a night.  I must say though, that Adele Dazeem can really sing!


Up next:  Kayak tour
_Link to next update_


----------



## mel_ntu

Whoop whoop, I'm in, I'm in.

Better late than never huh 

Thanks for the bat signal Glennbo, appreciate the heads up and have loved the report so far.

Gluten free?!  poor Judy.  Is this a recent thing?  I am gluten free too (and lactose and lots of other annoying things) so can empathise with how tough it can be to find food to eat.  I am the annoying person who takes ages to order because I have to reinvent a restaurants offerings to suit my dietary requirements.  

Many congratulations on 25 years....what a wonderful way to celebrate, even if it isn't quite Hawaii....maybe one day  were the girls ok about being left behind? 

In other news we are returning to WDW in a few short weeks, super excited to take the mini me again  she is as excited as a 2 year old can be that doesn't really comprehend the meaning of "holiday"  never mind, we more than make up for it on her behalf.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Right off the bat and I'm giggling already. But yeah, you might want to check the brakes on the car... regularly... just in case.

Awww, you still got a selfie anyway. "Hammock Time"!

Honestly Glenn, I was laughing throughout this entire update. I assume that was intentional, lol.

And welcome to the Frozen Club! Resistance is futile.


----------



## englishrose47

Great Update Glenn!!! I was expecting some comment about the old lady hearing you "GO NAKED" that Rosie wouldn't have heardYes Marv 1 Judy !!!! and I conceded as I am Waaaaay behind . Also my Dump shop TR has an update and low and behold it is Top of page . Pat your comments about what to do reminded me of Patrick on Soarin'


----------



## englishrose47

Okay much quicker answering this time 1 Judy even if we are not playingBoo about no Dole Whip!! Loved Judy's bag Yummy supper , my favorites asparagus and sliced tomatoes !!!!


----------



## franandaj

The resort looks like a nice place to relax, and too bad about missing out on the Dole Whips. The store definitely looks like a Disney gift shop, but I'm liking the fact that they have the resort specific T's. That's pretty rare for Disney nowadays.

Nice you could enjoy Frozen, even if it was a little late.


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> After dinner we decided to put some Conundrum in our mugs (Disney mugs make excellent wine glasses) and take a walk out to the pier.  (There must be a joke there somewhere about a "long walk" and a "short pier", but I'll let you handle that.)  On the way, we stopped at a hammock to take a selfie and post it on Instagram.



See how happy Conundrum makes you!  Just sayin!

So you weren't feeling the Disney love after your first day?  I have to admit that when I first saw the resort I felt a little disappointed that it seemed "wedged" in between a lot of other buildings.  But when I learned how lucky Disney was to even get that much property I totally understood.  

I love that cool room at the beach house.  It is a shame its so underutilized.  

 to the lady's wardrobe malfunction.  Did you thank Judy for the TMI!  

Cool panoramic shots!


----------



## CreightonsMomma

glennbo123 said:


> So I can't say I've gone through life with no egrets.



Oh, Glen. 



 Thanks for letting me know you started this. I hardly ever get the chance to get on here anymore so when I logged in this morning and saw your pm I was super excited! 

Happy belated 25 year anniversary. After 25 years I think Judy has earned the trust in you to push your head under to help you take an underwater selfie. And it's not like Judy was wrong about knowing to let you up when the bubbles stop.  You didn't ask her at what point would it be too late to let you up. 

Ok, now i'm going to finish your other TR.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

"Let me push your head underwater until I can't see the bubbles..." 
You got an adorable selfie in the Hammock, even if you
 lost the "beachy" one!  I'm glad you got your bike exchanged.  I'm interested to see how the Disney magic shows up here opcorn:


----------



## GoofyFan1515

englishrose47 said:


> Okay much quicker answering this time 1 Judy even if we are not playingBoo about no Dole Whip!! Loved Judy's bag Yummy supper , my favorites asparagus and sliced tomatoes !!!!


Reading quickly during a typical afternoon thunderstorm break but sorry Rosie..... There is more than one Judy........ Two at least and I think three but it's hard to tell on the tablet. ....

Nice update!  Sorry about the selfie but you got a great one later!  I laughed at most of your puns....... including the chapter title! Glad you got the bike seat issue resolved,  and nice postcards! I've never seen Shadow looking better.......


----------



## Squidgyness

glennbo123 said:


> All right, I can only sit in a beach chair for so long...and then I've got to get in the water.



Agreed there! Definitely not one for sitting on a beach, that's for sure. I need to be doing stuff on vacations. Which is weird, as I am very lazy at home. Hmm.



> Judy offered a solution.  "Do you want me to push down on your head?"
> And I almost walked right into her scheme to collect on my life insurance policy.  "How will you know when to let me up?".......
> 
> ......... "WHEN THE BUBBLES STOP??!!"
> 
> "Hey, you said it, not me!", was Judy's attempt to feign innocence.
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to keep my eye on that one.



Too funny!  



> Judy was people-watching and saw a, shall we say "rather large", woman get up to move her chair back from the water as the tide was coming in.  Her bathing suit straps weren't up at her shoulders but instead were hanging down around elbow height.  With all of the motion involved in moving her chair, it apparently looked like a wardrobe malfunction was imminent and Judy brought it to my attention.  I was like, "Why're you telling me that?  My glasses're off and they're gonna stay that way!"  Goodness sakes.



Oh boy. Been there, done that. 60 year old overweight woman in leather miniskirt in front of me... Walking up stairs  I try not to be judgemental, but yikes! You made a good call on the glasses front!



> (Otherwise, I never would've remembered what we had for lunch, and that story about the large lady with the near-miss of a wardrobe-malfunction would've been lost forever too.  You're welcome.)



A good job you took notes then! The detail is what makes these trip reports so great! 



> Closeup of drink prices.



Yikes! I really hate how captive markets result in high drink costs. Still, when in Disney, it's a necessary evil I guess. And shame about the ice cream, but I'm sure you got one the next day... Right? 



> In the elevator up to the suite, we talked about whether we thought the resort felt like "Disney".  At this point in the trip the answer was "no" (but stay tuned, dear reader).  I attributed it to the fact that the resort is among so much other development, and the beach is public, so it seemed like our suite was just "lodging" for a stay at the beach.  It could have been one of many.  (Again, stay tuned on this!)



I have to say it doesn't appear Disney like to me, though I've never stayed on site... Although I feel like I have having read so many trip reports!  it still looks good to me though, although I'd take a week in a tin shack in a desert right now if it could get me away from my work...

The free postcards also look great, that's a nice surprise of them. Rarely does Disney do anything for free without an ulterior motive...



> I had accidentally deleted everything before that panoramic of the pool.  I figured out that I had taken one panoramic of the pool that I didn't like and deleted it, but I had apparently deleted _everything_ on the camera, not just that one picture.  I guess the good thing was that it was just our first day of vacation, so we only lost those few beach pictures.  But we had lost a great selfie, which for old geezers like us, was no small feat!



Doh! Luckily it was only a days worth of pictures, but that must be annoying. Most of my photos exist only on Facebook after some unfortunate I.T. Issues...



> I got it right by answering "Hot dog!" and cast member Brad rewarded me with a chocolate.  He also gave one to Judy, even though she didn't contribute in the least to our correct answer.



Tsk, claiming credit for another glennbo triumph... Still, at least you know you have been vindicated on the DIS 

Can't wait for the next chapter  should be interesting!


----------



## ddstratton

glennbo123 said:


> Judy offered a solution.  "Do you want me to push down on your head?"
> And I almost walked right into her scheme to collect on my life insurance policy.  "How will you know when to let me up?".......
> 
> 
> ......... "WHEN THE BUBBLES STOP??!!"



Hahaha!  Cute.

On the almost-wardrobe-malfunction...  Umm...  Gravity is not our friend, ladies.  Tops do NOT stay up on their own...

Pool area looks very nice.  It's surprising that the lounge isn't busier.

Awww.  Bummer that you just missed out on the not-really-a-Dole-Whip.

Glad you got the bike replaced, and that this one seems much better.

Dinner looked just lovely, and very resourceful - using the bacon fat.






Very nice shot!

Love the bag that Judy got.


----------



## KatMark

So how long before the bubbles came up?  

I'm so glad that there wasn't an actual wardrobe malfunction! 

Judy did an awesome job with dinner...looks very yummy.

Sorry you lost all the early pictures, and I Hope you get a "dole whip" later in the trip.


----------



## glennbo123

mel_ntu said:


> Whoop whoop, I'm in, I'm in.



Hi mel_ntu!  



mel_ntu said:


> Better late than never huh



Barely late.  



mel_ntu said:


> Thanks for the bat signal Glennbo, appreciate the heads up and have loved the report so far.



No problem.  Great, thanks!



mel_ntu said:


> Gluten free?!  poor Judy.  Is this a recent thing?  I am gluten free too (and lactose and lots of other annoying things) so can empathise with how tough it can be to find food to eat.  I am the annoying person who takes ages to order because I have to reinvent a restaurants offerings to suit my dietary requirements.



Yeah, relatively new.  She doesn't have celiac, but feels much better when she doesn't have gluten and can certainly tell when she does...so she's avoiding it.  Yes, finding restaurants and ordering is a real challenge now.  As you know, it's a pain for the rest of us too because it's so limiting.



mel_ntu said:


> Many congratulations on 25 years....what a wonderful way to celebrate, even if it isn't quite Hawaii....maybe one day  were the girls ok about being left behind?



Thank you!  

Marlene and James were fine with not going; I think Lauren was a little disappointed, but understood that at the 25-year mark we deserved a trip for just the 2 of us.



mel_ntu said:


> In other news we are returning to WDW in a few short weeks, super excited to take the mini me again  she is as excited as a 2 year old can be that doesn't really comprehend the meaning of "holiday"  never mind, we more than make up for it on her behalf.



That is great news!  She'll love it.  Yeah, at that age they have trouble with the concept of going somewhere and then when it does register, they don't understand why they're not leaving right now!  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Right off the bat and I'm giggling already. But yeah, you might want to check the brakes on the car... regularly... just in case.



I'm making James taste all of my food first.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Awww, you still got a selfie anyway. "Hammock Time"!



A little '80's reference there.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Honestly Glenn, I was laughing throughout this entire update. I assume that was intentional, lol.



Apparently you missed the line where I dedicated this chapter to underprivileged kids.  How rude.





DisneyKid4Life said:


> And welcome to the Frozen Club! Resistance is futile.



I...

....liked it!

And Judy bought the video after we got back home.

Really catchy tunes, I gotta admit.



englishrose47 said:


> Great Update Glenn!!! I was expecting some comment about the old lady hearing you "GO NAKED" that Rosie wouldn't have heard



True!  I wouldn't have had to worry if that had been you.  



englishrose47 said:


> Yes Marv 1 Judy !!!! and I conceded as I am Waaaaay behind . Also my Dump shop TR has an update and low and behold it is Top of page .



I'll have to get over there soon.  Top of page, huh?  How did you manage that?



franandaj said:


> The resort looks like a nice place to relax, and too bad about missing out on the Dole Whips.



We found it to be a great place to relax.  Loved starting out at the beach and then working our way to the pool later in the afternoon.

I can't believe that I forgot about Dole Whips on that first day at the beach house.



franandaj said:


> The store definitely looks like a Disney gift shop, but I'm liking the fact that they have the resort specific T's. That's pretty rare for Disney nowadays.



It does look like a Disney gift shop, doesn't it?!    Reminded me of Vero or Kidani's.  Yeah, I did consider a Hilton Head t-shirt or hat, but ended up not getting one.



franandaj said:


> Nice you could enjoy Frozen, even if it was a little late.



I'm late on most movies, but get around to 'em eventually.  Actually, I only recently saw Monsters University too, so I'm consistent!



MEK said:


> See how happy Conundrum makes you!  Just sayin!



Yesh!



MEK said:


> So you weren't feeling the Disney love after your first day?  I have to admit that when I first saw the resort I felt a little disappointed that it seemed "wedged" in between a lot of other buildings.  But when I learned how lucky Disney was to even get that much property I totally understood.



Yeah, not really; not yet.  As you know, there's so much development around it like the resort across from our suite, the marina, all of the other resorts down by the beach house.  I didn't come around for a couple of days really.



MEK said:


> I love that cool room at the beach house.  It is a shame its so underutilized.



Maybe fall or winter?    It's a great room though!



MEK said:


> to the lady's wardrobe malfunction.  Did you thank Judy for the TMI!



No!  That was more info than I needed or wanted!



MEK said:


> Cool panoramic shots!



Thank you.


----------



## glennbo123

CreightonsMomma said:


> Oh, Glen.



I thought that was pretty good too.  Wait, what?  You didn't?  

Oh, and.... Jen!



CreightonsMomma said:


> Thanks for letting me know you started this. I hardly ever get the chance to get on here anymore so when I logged in this morning and saw your pm I was super excited!



Great to have you here!  I knew I'd better get the word out or some of my past readers might not find this one.

Aw thanks, that's a nice compliment!    I'm happy to see a lot of my past readers on here, just to know they're alive and well!  (Which should prove to the FDA that reading Glennbo trip reports is not as detrimental to your health as they claim!) 



CreightonsMomma said:


> Happy belated 25 year anniversary. After 25 years I think Judy has earned the trust in you to push your head under to help you take an underwater selfie. And it's not like Judy was wrong about knowing to let you up when the bubbles stop.  You didn't ask her at what point would it be too late to let you up.



Oh, I know.  She wouldn't have hurt me...but it sure sounded like a funny/strange offer at the time!  



CreightonsMomma said:


> Ok, now i'm going to finish your other TR.







MAGICFOR2 said:


> "Let me push your head underwater until I can't see the bubbles..."



How's that for an offer, huh?  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> You got an adorable selfie in the Hammock, even if you lost the "beachy" one!



Thanks!  Yeah, we liked that one too.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm glad you got your bike exchanged.  I'm interested to see how the Disney magic shows up here opcorn:



It was a world of difference with a different bike.  Night and day.  The first one was a lemon!



englishrose47 said:


> Okay much quicker answering this time 1 Judy even if we are not playingBoo about no Dole Whip!! Loved Judy's bag Yummy supper , my favorites asparagus and sliced tomatoes !!!!



I'm replying to this post out of order, so that it'll be with GoofyFan's.  More than 1...in fact, he's even wrong!

She couldn't wait to buy that bag, I mean, we'd be there all week.    Dinner was pretty good!    We ate well all week.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Reading quickly during a typical afternoon thunderstorm break but sorry Rosie..... There is more than one Judy........ Two at least and I think three but it's hard to tell on the tablet. ....



If you want to have an unofficial round with this chapter, I'll entertain it.  This one has a few Judy's.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice update!  Sorry about the selfie but you got a great one later!



Thank you.  It still ticked me off that I messed up with that camera.  I'm just not very used to the menu on that one since I don't use it that much and it's a different brand than my good one.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I laughed at most of your puns.......



That is high praise.  I'm overcome with emotion.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> including the chapter title! Glad you got the bike seat issue resolved,  and nice postcards! I've never seen Shadow looking better.......



I didn't know exactly what was going on at that moment in the Ukraine or Gaza or the U.S. borders or even the Harper Valley P.T.A., but that bike seat issue was a top priority for me.

Funny you said that about Shadow.  I thought about writing something like "this is obviously one of Shadow's _older_ press photos".


----------



## glennbo123

Squidgyness said:


> Agreed there! Definitely not one for sitting on a beach, that's for sure. I need to be doing stuff on vacations. Which is weird, as I am very lazy at home. Hmm.



Kinda like airplanes, I guess.  Can't sleep on them either.



Squidgyness said:


> Oh boy. Been there, done that. 60 year old overweight woman in leather miniskirt in front of me... Walking up stairs  I try not to be judgemental, but yikes! You made a good call on the glasses front!



It's like looking into the sun.  



Squidgyness said:


> A good job you took notes then! The detail is what makes these trip reports so great!



It's a defense mechanism of your brain to forget some of these stories!  



Squidgyness said:


> Yikes! I really hate how captive markets result in high drink costs. Still, when in Disney, it's a necessary evil I guess. And shame about the ice cream, but I'm sure you got one the next day... Right?



We had enough wine back at the suite that we didn't buy any drinks at the pool, and we're not big drinkers anyway.  But I thought my readers and any prospective HHI vacationers who might look in here would appreciate the info.

Oh yeah, I'm not going to make the same mistake twice.  Or am I?   :wink:



Squidgyness said:


> I have to say it doesn't appear Disney like to me, though I've never stayed on site... Although I feel like I have having read so many trip reports!  it still looks good to me though, although I'd take a week in a tin shack in a desert right now if it could get me away from my work...



I'm sure it's hard without a theme park nearby, to exude that Disney vibe.

 I gotta say that week in a tin shack in a desert doesn't sound like much of a vacation!  Sorry to hear that work is not so good.



Squidgyness said:


> The free postcards also look great, that's a nice surprise of them. Rarely does Disney do anything for free without an ulterior motive...



It didn't seem like there was an ulterior motive other than to generate goodwill...and it did!  I was happy as a clam...it meant I didn't have to keep looking for postcards!



Squidgyness said:


> Doh! Luckily it was only a days worth of pictures, but that must be annoying. Most of my photos exist only on Facebook after some unfortunate I.T. Issues...



And only a couple of photos at that.  Some from out in the water, and the beach.

Ouch on the I.T. issues.



Squidgyness said:


> Tsk, claiming credit for another glennbo triumph... Still, at least you know you have been vindicated on the DIS



Oh yeah, I know who came up with the winning answer.



Squidgyness said:


> Can't wait for the next chapter  should be interesting!



Ramblings of the highest quality.



ddstratton said:


> Hahaha!  Cute.



Thanks for laughing Darla!  



ddstratton said:


> On the almost-wardrobe-malfunction...  Umm...  Gravity is not our friend, ladies.  Tops do NOT stay up on their own...



She was asking an awful lot of that bathing suit top!  



ddstratton said:


> Pool area looks very nice.  It's surprising that the lounge isn't busier.



It was nice around the pool, except that there wasn't much shade until mid-afternoon.  The thing was, there didn't appear to be any activities going on in the lounge.  Unless you just went in there to suit and read or something, I guess....which I saw no one doing.



ddstratton said:


> Awww.  Bummer that you just missed out on the not-really-a-Dole-Whip.



More chances the rest of the week!



ddstratton said:


> Glad you got the bike replaced, and that this one seems much better.



SO much better!



ddstratton said:


> Dinner looked just lovely, and very resourceful - using the bacon fat.



She's a great cook!  I'm so lucky!  



ddstratton said:


> Very nice shot!



Thanks, we were having a fun evening.



ddstratton said:


> Love the bag that Judy got.



She couldn't wait to get it.  I'm not sure that she actually needed another bag, but who am I to argue?  



KatMark said:


> So how long before the bubbles came up?



Kathy, I thought better than to take her up on that offer!



KatMark said:


> I'm so glad that there wasn't an actual wardrobe malfunction!



Wow, you and me both!



KatMark said:


> Judy did an awesome job with dinner...looks very yummy.



It was!  



KatMark said:


> Sorry you lost all the early pictures, and I Hope you get a "dole whip" later in the trip.



It was just a few, not a big deal fortunately.  And we'll have a few more Dole Whip opportunities.


----------



## emmysmommy

Hi Glenn!  Goodness, page 11.  I feel honored that I made it within the top 15 pages with how hugely popular you are!  I love the logic behind the TR titles that had potential.... a little hint at what's to come it sounds like.  

Congratulations on your 25th anniversary.  HHI sounds like a lovely way to commemorate that milestone!


----------



## elphie101

Let us take a moment of silence to mourn the Selfie That Never Was and the great Dole Whip of the Carolinas (even if it does make an appearance later on)

...........

Now, moving right along. You found something free at a Disney resort! Unbelievable! And those postcards are pretty cute to boot.

Now you can say you've been taken over by the Frozen cult. It sounds like you had a wonderfully relaxing evening nonetheless. And yummy villa food! (I will always always comment on food pics.)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> All right, I can only sit in a beach chair for so long...and then I've got to get in the water.



If you were on Facebook, I would "LIKE" this several times over.



glennbo123 said:


> Then I thought that I'd put the waterproof camera through its paces, and I tried to take an underwater selfie, but I couldn't stay underwater long enough.
> "I'm too buoyant!", I said.
> Judy offered a solution.  "Do you want me to push down on your head?"
> And I almost walked right into her scheme to collect on my life insurance policy.  "How will you know when to let me up?".......
> 
> 
> ......... "WHEN THE BUBBLES STOP??!!"
> 
> 
> "Hey, you said it, not me!", was Judy's attempt to feign innocence.
> 
> Yeah, I'll have to keep my eye on that one.



Wow, I would have expected Judy to be a little more subtle with her plans for world domination.



glennbo123 said:


> (Otherwise, I never would've remembered what we had for lunch, and that story about the large lady with the near-miss of a wardrobe-malfunction would've been lost forever too.  You're welcome.)



It's all about the details.



glennbo123 said:


> Closeup of drink prices.



Yup, looks like a Disney property.



glennbo123 said:


> Then I suddenly remembered that I'd read on the Disboards that Signals had Dole Whips (but called them "pineapple soft serve"), and I sprang out of my lounge chair to go get us a little bit of heaven in a cup.  I got to the door, and found it locked tight.  I must've looked like the guy in that old Miracle Whip commercial, face pressed against the glass door, fist slowly pounding on the glass in futility.  "They're closed!  They're closed."










glennbo123 said:


> In the elevator up to the suite, we talked about whether we thought the resort felt like "Disney".  At this point in the trip the answer was "no" (but stay tuned, dear reader).  I attributed it to the fact that the resort is among so much other development, and the beach is public, so it seemed like our suite was just "lodging" for a stay at the beach.  It could have been one of many.  (Again, stay tuned on this!)








glennbo123 said:


> I figured out that I had taken one panoramic of the pool that I didn't like and deleted it, but I had apparently deleted _everything_ on the camera, not just that one picture.  I guess the good thing was that it was just our first day of vacation, so we only lost those few beach pictures.  But we had lost a great selfie, which for old geezers like us, was no small feat!



D'oh!

I wouldn't worry, though.  All selfies look the same to me.  And yes, I realize it makes me sound like a Grumpy Old Man.



glennbo123 said:


> So I can't say I've gone through life with no egrets.



Barry, is that you?



glennbo123 said:


> While she bought her new bag, I took some pictures of the store offerings for all of you folks.



I like their HH logo.  But are the mugs dishwasher safe??



glennbo123 said:


> I got it right by answering "Hot dog!" and cast member Brad rewarded me with a chocolate.  He also gave one to Judy, even though she didn't contribute in the least to our correct answer.







glennbo123 said:


> From there, we just went back to our suite, watched "Frozen", and called it a night.  I must say though, that Adele Dazeem can really sing!


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> "How will you know when to let me up?".......
> 
> ......... "WHEN THE BUBBLES STOP??!!"



HAHA!  Love it! 




glennbo123 said:


> Here are a few pictures of the Lounge, which was right behind where we were seated.  It was a really nice room, but I never saw it being used.  I wonder if it gets more use when it's not really beach season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this next picture, through the doorway, you can also see the foosball and ping pong tables outside of the lounge.



We didn't get to see any of this on our trip.  It was off season (December) so the only thing open was Tide Me Over.  We did get to go to that pool, though.




glennbo123 said:


> "Stop!  Hammock time!"
> 
> So I can't say I've gone through life with no egrets.



That's it.  If we're in WDW at the same time, we're definitely doing a Dis-meet.  It's heart-warming to know there are others out there that can not only appreciate, but also produce a good pun.


----------



## Flossbolna

It seems that even a not very eventful day makes great material for a Glennbo TR! Very amusing updates!

The first bike you got would have made me really annoyed, too. I am glad you could get it exchanged! I think I would not have been as patient as you, but would have turned around immediately.

Sorry that you missed out on the secret dole whip! I hope future days will be more successful.

So, at HHI there is a separate beach which also has a pool? And then there is also a pool at the resort itself? The pool at the beach has a funny shape - is it supposed to be an "H" for Hilton Head? It even seems to have lanes, is it long enough for lane swimming?

I am also very impressed with your healthy life style on this trip! Grapes and carrots for lunch and then chicken and tomatoes for dinner - I will not be surprised if you end up losing weight on this trip even if it does not involved theme park walking!


----------



## glennbo123

emmysmommy said:


> Hi Glenn!  Goodness, page 11.  I feel honored that I made it within the top 15 pages with how hugely popular you are!



Hi Brenda!     Thanks for stopping by!

You're layin' it on a bit thick there!    By yeah, my kids are looking at me a bit differently.  Not in a good way, but still...



emmysmommy said:


> I love the logic behind the TR titles that had potential.... a little hint at what's to come it sounds like.



Yes, knowing how long these things tend to run, I didn't want to keep everybody in suspenders.



emmysmommy said:


> Congratulations on your 25th anniversary.  HHI sounds like a lovely way to commemorate that milestone!



Thank you.  It really was...it was a great trip.  



elphie101 said:


> Let us take a moment of silence to mourn the Selfie That Never Was and the great Dole Whip of the Carolinas (even if it does make an appearance later on)
> 
> ...........



Thank you Jenn, for bringing the proper level of decorum and reverence to these situations which transpired.

Oops, did I just talk during the moment of silence?  Is everyone looking at me like my phone went off in church?



elphie101 said:


> Now, moving right along. You found something free at a Disney resort! Unbelievable! And those postcards are pretty cute to boot.



Yeah, something free that wasn't sugar packets or soap!  

They were pretty darned nice and resort-specific, which was good.



elphie101 said:


> Now you can say you've been taken over by the Frozen cult. It sounds like you had a wonderfully relaxing evening nonetheless. And yummy villa food! (I will always always comment on food pics.)



Yep, I know which one's Anna and which one's Elsa.    But I forget which one grows up to become the Wicked Witch of the West.  

I might have a few more food pictures coming up throughout the report.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If you were on Facebook, I would "LIKE" this several times over.



Thank you.  I'm feeling well-liked.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, I would have expected Judy to be a little more subtle with her plans for world domination.



At least she was able to muffle the "MUHAHAHAHAHA" under her breath. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yup, looks like a Disney property.



  Maybe the prices were listed in pesos?



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Now why would a store selling Dole Whips close at 4?  That's crazy!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh!
> 
> I wouldn't worry, though.  All selfies look the same to me.  And yes, I realize it makes me sound like a Grumpy Old Man.



Don't look now but there are some kids playing on your lawn.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Barry, is that you?



In the world of puns, that's quite a compliment.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like their HH logo.  But are the mugs dishwasher safe??



Cynthia, is that you?



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



She ridin' my trivia-knowledge coattails.


----------



## glennbo123

Reddog1134 said:


> HAHA!  Love it!







Reddog1134 said:


> We didn't get to see any of this on our trip.  It was off season (December) so the only thing open was Tide Me Over.  We did get to go to that pool, though.



Really?  Is the beach house closed in the off-season, or did you just not head over there?



Reddog1134 said:


> That's it.  If we're in WDW at the same time, we're definitely doing a Dis-meet.  It's heart-warming to know there are others out there that can not only appreciate, but also produce a good pun.





Well you might want to check my references before you make a bold statement like that.  I can see the pm's flying now, from folks like Marv, Rosie, Mark, Mary Ellen...."ixnay on the ismeet-day".   



Flossbolna said:


> It seems that even a not very eventful day makes great material for a Glennbo TR! Very amusing updates!



Thanks Magdalene.  With no park antics to write about, I knew that this trip report might be a challenge to keep you folks entertained.  I mean, not every chapter is going to write itself, like say a chapter on "Journey into Imagination" or "Living with the Land" would.  



Flossbolna said:


> The first bike you got would have made me really annoyed, too. I am glad you could get it exchanged! I think I would not have been as patient as you, but would have turned around immediately.



Well, other than the seat issue, I figured that they were all the same and I was able to deal with the seat for one trip to the beach house and back.



Flossbolna said:


> Sorry that you missed out on the secret dole whip! I hope future days will be more successful.



I probably won't forget about them 2 days in a row.  Or will I?  



Flossbolna said:


> So, at HHI there is a separate beach which also has a pool? And then there is also a pool at the resort itself? The pool at the beach has a funny shape - is it supposed to be an "H" for Hilton Head? It even seems to have lanes, is it long enough for lane swimming?



Yes, that's correct.  There's a pool at the resort itself, and also another at the beach, which is a little over a mile away.  (You can get there either by driving, biking, or catching the shuttle from the resort.)  I don't know what the story is with the funny shape, other than the fact that they put up a volleyball net in the middle there and it was always being used...so it did seem to encourage play and was probably an ice-breaker for guests also.  Yes, the lanes were long enough to do some laps.  Not Olympic-size, but enough to get some exercise.



Flossbolna said:


> I am also very impressed with your healthy life style on this trip! Grapes and carrots for lunch and then chicken and tomatoes for dinner - I will not be surprised if you end up losing weight on this trip even if it does not involved theme park walking!



That's all Judy.  She's in charge of my diet.  I don't think I weighed myself before and after, but I know that we both gained a little weight on this trip with the restaurant meals that we had later on.


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> Really?  Is the beach house closed in the off-season, or did you just not head over there?



We were in that pool and the bathrooms/changing area was open.  Nothing else was open.  I'm fairly certain Signals was closed for the season.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Reddog1134 said:


> We were in that pool and the bathrooms/changing area was open.  Nothing else was open.  I'm fairly certain Signals was closed for the season.



If so, I think it's new for it to close off-season.  We go off-season, and Signal's is always open, even on the coldest days.  It's only open until 3:00, I think, and sometimes DH and I are the only ones there (we sometimes just walk on the beach).  It wouldn't surprise me if they decided to close Signals off-season.


----------



## Reddog1134

Simba's Mom said:


> If so, I think it's new for it to close off-season.  We go off-season, and Signal's is always open, even on the coldest days.  It's only open until 3:00, I think, and sometimes DH and I are the only ones there (we sometimes just walk on the beach).  It wouldn't surprise me if they decided to close Signals off-season.



I just found this:

https://hiltonhead.disney.go.com/dining/signals/

Signals is open April to October.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks for the information.  That's new-we go in late November and it was open until 3:00 then.  I guess no more Signals or us.


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> The picture turned out pretty well and Judy wanted to post on it Facebook when we got back to the room, but more about that in a little bit.


I just have to say, I was relieved to find out it wasn't a case of the camera being less than waterproof. 



glennbo123 said:


> (Otherwise, I never would've remembered what we had for lunch, and that story about the large lady with the near-miss of a wardrobe-malfunction would've been lost forever too.  You're welcome.)


Um... thanks.  



glennbo123 said:


> I wonder if it gets more use when it's not really beach season?


I don't know.  Does anybody go there if it isn't beach season? 



glennbo123 said:


> Then I suddenly remembered that I'd read on the Disboards that Signals had Dole Whips (but called them "pineapple soft serve"), and I sprang out of my lounge chair to go get us a little bit of heaven in a cup.  I got to the door, and found it locked tight.  I must've looked like the guy in that old Miracle Whip commercial, face pressed against the glass door, fist slowly pounding on the glass in futility.  "They're closed!  They're closed."


Really?  You just "suddenly remembered?"  It wasn't an item near the top of your priorities that you had planned and researched how and when you could buy it? 



glennbo123 said:


> This was awesome.  I took back that nasty trip note that I had written earlier about the bikes sucking.  You just have to get a good one.


But 90% of them, do indeed, suck. 



glennbo123 said:


> I figured out that I had taken one panoramic of the pool that I didn't like and deleted it, but I had apparently deleted _everything_ on the camera, not just that one picture.  I guess the good thing was that it was just our first day of vacation, so we only lost those few beach pictures.


    Technology 1,  Glennbo 0



glennbo123 said:


> "Stop!  Hammock time!"


----------



## glennbo123

Reddog1134 said:


> We were in that pool and the bathrooms/changing area was open.  Nothing else was open.  I'm fairly certain Signals was closed for the season.





Simba's Mom said:


> If so, I think it's new for it to close off-season.  We go off-season, and Signal's is always open, even on the coldest days.  It's only open until 3:00, I think, and sometimes DH and I are the only ones there (we sometimes just walk on the beach).  It wouldn't surprise me if they decided to close Signals off-season.





Reddog1134 said:


> I just found this:
> 
> https://hiltonhead.disney.go.com/dining/signals/
> 
> Signals is open April to October.





Simba's Mom said:


> Thanks for the information.  That's new-we go in late November and it was open until 3:00 then.  I guess no more Signals or us.



Yes, good info.  Thanks for finding that Brian...I had no idea what their schedule was.



afwdwfan said:


> I just have to say, I was relieved to find out it wasn't a case of the camera being less than waterproof.



Yeah, that would've been bad.  It held up well though, and met all of the manufacturer's claims.  Not that I tested the depth rating, but you know what I mean.



afwdwfan said:


> Um... thanks.







afwdwfan said:


> I don't know.  Does anybody go there if it isn't beach season?



Well, like all DVC resorts, the point structure is designed to spread out the demand and supposedly fill the place year-round.  I'm not sure I'd want to go there in February, but points are about 1/3 cheaper.



afwdwfan said:


> Really?  You just "suddenly remembered?"  It wasn't an item near the top of your priorities that you had planned and researched how and when you could buy it?



I'm a bad planner.  <hangs head in shame>  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






afwdwfan said:


> But 90% of them, do indeed, suck.



I'm not sure if the actual figure is 90%, but some portion of the total, do indeed, suck.  These need to go to the _next_ guy in line, not you.



afwdwfan said:


> Technology 1,  Glennbo 0



Hey wait, when did we start keeping score, 'cause I programmed a VCR once.  (And I had a time when the program was mistakenly "am" instead of "pm".  And another time when I recorded the wrong channel.  And another time when the game I was recording went into overtime and the recording stopped before the game ended.)  Okay, I guess I'll take "Technology 1,  Glennbo 0"


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> Well, like all DVC resorts, the point structure is designed to spread out the demand and supposedly fill the place year-round.  I'm not sure I'd want to go there in February, but points are about 1/3 cheaper.



Just an FYI for anyone interested in off season visits, we were there for 2 days in early December and the weather was warm.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Moving along.  In the interest of full disclosure, lunch consisted of baby carrots and grapes that were, um, full-grown.  And lots of 'em, 'cause that's all we brought.







glennbo123 said:


> Meanwhile, in the kitchen, Judy realized that she should've bought some olive oil for cooking.  To make do, she cooked up her bacon and used some of the fat to cook the chicken.  Pretty resourceful, that girl.  She saved the rest of the bacon fat to use throughout the week.  Here's a picture of our dinner.  (You'll notice that I made a concerted effort to do a better job of taking in-suite meal pictures during this trip than the last one.)  Asparagus, sliced tomatoes, and chicken with jerk seasoning.  The wine (not pictured) was Conundrum, which is a wine recommendation that I got from reading Cynthia's (EandEsmom) and Mary Ellen's (MEK) trip reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner we decided to put some Conundrum in our mugs (Disney mugs make excellent wine glasses) and take a walk out to the pier.  (There must be a joke there somewhere about a "long walk" and a "short pier", but I'll let you handle that.)  On the way, we stopped at a hammock to take a selfie and post it on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stop!  Hammock time!"



Love the hammock picture and dinner looks yummy!  Love that Conundrum.  It solves them too!  The one regarding what to drink at any rate.  Very smart on the bacon and probably added some interesting flavor to the chicken.

Bummy arout 


glennbo123 said:


> We walked out to the pier and there were several people fishing and crabbing.  Judy took this picture of an egret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can't say I've gone through life with no egrets.



Couldn't resist, could you.

What a great evening and I am relieved you finally saw Frozen!  I thought I was one of the last and even I saw it in....April.  Maybe late march.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

No fun getting lost going to the beach with a bad bike. I don't have experience with those two together, but separate I know it must've been quite rough. YAY for having a lovely, quiet beach to relax it off and a nice cabana too! 

Awww, I'm sorry to hear your "beachy" photos and selfie got deleted. I would've loved to have seen that. Literally, underwater selfies is on my bucket list lol 

OMG, how did that lady NOT know that her bathing suit was falling off? 

That stinks about the whole Dole Whip debacle. I hope you did end up getting one. A trip with Disney involved NEEDS a Dole Whip. Always. And I have to give you credit for "Mon. U. Mental." Creative. 

 to Judy's vera (I love Mickey and Minnie at the bottom) and the postcards! Shadow is so cute. He's my main reason for wanting to visit HHI. 

That was your first time seeing Frozen?! Wow. I'd probably already seen it like... 10 times by then including twice in theaters. Not to make you feel bad just... wow. I'm glad it was an enjoyable end to your evening.

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Confession:  I've never bought Ikea furniture.  But I have a woodshop and have built my own stuff, so that counts.



Well I am  going with 5 Judys
We have toes 
then the pool from the "other side"  that is iffy - she is either in the chair or in the pool
Then the pool again 
Hammock time
Then in the shop.



I learned something new about Glenn today - he has a woodshop.... 

It sure looks like a real good relaxing time at the beach.   I need to find time for HHI.   So close yet so far.    

I sure do hope you get your Dole Whip.  

Looks like a good gluten free dinner- I know that must be a challenge. I don't have that - that I know of, and mine can be a pain at times.  

I think you had a great full day 1!


----------



## glennbo123

Reddog1134 said:


> Just an FYI for anyone interested in off season visits, we were there for 2 days in early December and the weather was warm.



I'm sure it's a great getaway no matter what time of year.  



eandesmom said:


> Love the hammock picture and dinner looks yummy!



Thanks.  Can you tell we were having a nice time?!



eandesmom said:


> Love that Conundrum.  It solves them too!  The one regarding what to drink at any rate.  Very smart on the bacon and probably added some interesting flavor to the chicken.



We liked the wine.  Thanks for the recommendation!  Yes, I think the bacon fat worked just fine.  I don't remember that the chicken tasted any differently really, because of it, but it did the trick.



eandesmom said:


> Couldn't resist, could you.



I just couldn't!  



eandesmom said:


> What a great evening and I am relieved you finally saw Frozen!  I thought I was one of the last and even I saw it in....April.  Maybe late march.



James didn't see it until after we got back home...so even _I_ wasn't the last!  Whew!


----------



## glennbo123

PlutosRHM55 said:


> No fun getting lost going to the beach with a bad bike. I don't have experience with those two together, but separate I know it must've been quite rough.



It was a rough hour or so there.  Wasn't sure how this vacation was going to go for a little bit!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> YAY for having a lovely, quiet beach to relax it off and a nice cabana too!



Ahh, I needed to relax after the stress of getting there.  It is a really nice beach though.  



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Awww, I'm sorry to hear your "beachy" photos and selfie got deleted. I would've loved to have seen that.



More selfies coming up, but I recall that I really liked this one.  Of course.



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Literally, underwater selfies is on my bucket list lol



Just wait 'til I get to the pool.  



PlutosRHM55 said:


> OMG, how did that lady NOT know that her bathing suit was falling off?



I don't know if she didn't know, or didn't care.  But the rest of us cared!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> That stinks about the whole Dole Whip debacle. I hope you did end up getting one. A trip with Disney involved NEEDS a Dole Whip. Always. And I have to give you credit for "Mon. U. Mental." Creative.



I couldn't believe I let the first day at the Beach House slip by without one.  Doh!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> to Judy's vera (I love Mickey and Minnie at the bottom) and the postcards! Shadow is so cute. He's my main reason for wanting to visit HHI.



She couldn't wait to get her hands on that bag.  Now I haven't seen it used a whole lot, but that's probably not the point.  What do I know? 



PlutosRHM55 said:


> That was your first time seeing Frozen?! Wow. I'd probably already seen it like... 10 times by then including twice in theaters. Not to make you feel bad just... wow. I'm glad it was an enjoyable end to your evening.



Well, at least I'd heard most of the soundtrack.  Of course though, how could anyone have missed that, right?!



PlutosRHM55 said:


> Can't wait to read more!







Poolrat said:


> Well I am  going with 5 Judys



You're 1 over.



Poolrat said:


> We have toes



This is where you're over -- those're mine.  Assuming you're talking about the ones at the bottom of the panoramic picture.



Poolrat said:


> then the pool from the "other side"  that is iffy - she is either in the chair or in the pool



Yep, she's in a chair across the pool.



Poolrat said:


> Then the pool again



Yes, in one of the chairs.



Poolrat said:


> Hammock time



Easy one, of course.



Poolrat said:


> Then in the shop.



Good catch, that was tough one.    I purposely tried to catch her in that one in case I decided to do the game.



Poolrat said:


> I learned something new about Glenn today - he has a woodshop....



Yep.  It's been collecting more dust than sawdust lately, but that's how it goes sometimes.



Poolrat said:


> It sure looks like a real good relaxing time at the beach.   I need to find time for HHI.   So close yet so far.



You should try to get there for a long weekend or something sometime.  It's probably around a 4 hour drive for you.



Poolrat said:


> I sure do hope you get your Dole Whip.



Oh me too.  I'd never hear the end of it from my TR readers if I forgot for the whole week.   



Poolrat said:


> Looks like a good gluten free dinner- I know that must be a challenge. I don't have that - that I know of, and mine can be a pain at times.



You've got enough ingredients to worry about!  Yeah, it can be tough to find a restaurant or what to get at a restaurant.  I mean, if I see an Italian place I'm just thinking "Mmmm".  But Judy's thinking, "nothing but pasta, which I can't have".



Poolrat said:


> I think you had a great full day 1!


----------



## glennbo123

Hey, before I get to the next chapter I thought I'd post a couple of pictures of my Dad getting an award this past weekend.  He's "Poppy" to his grandkids, and was along with us on our last trip to DisneyWorld if read my trip report, City, Sand, and Savanna.  Since some of you are familiar with him from that report, I thought that you might like to see this update on him.

Judy and I were in the neighborhood of my parents' part of Pennsylvania late last week, dropping off our oldest daughter at college.  A day or so before we left on the drive though, my mom let me know that he would be getting this award on Saturday and therefore we might want to hang around to see the festivities.  It was a surprise to him, of course.

The town was having a "Cornfest" festival this weekend, with some vendors and activities and things.  There was a parade Saturday morning and my Dad was glad that Judy and I could stay to see it.  He was also a little surprised that two of my sisters, their husbands, and a family friend also came by to see the Cornfest.  (Another sister was on a cruise and couldn't make it.)  After the parade, we all meandered up the street to where the presentation would be made.  Kind of "herding" Poppy there, of course.

The mayor called him up and talked about when he had him as a teacher in school.






Then he tried to give a run-down of his accomplishments.

"Over thirty years as a teacher."

"Thirty-seven", my Mom corrected from the crowd.


"Almost fifty years as a bus driver."

"Fifty-seven", Mom corrected again.


She was invited to stand up with him.






..."And many years as a basketball coach."

Good idea, Mr. Mayor, leaving out specific numbers.






He left out all-around-good-guy, but that he is.











Dad was really touched and humbled by the whole experience.

Ya gotta love small-town America!  


And now back to our regularly-scheduled program.
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## glennbo123

Monday, which for us was Kayak Tour day! 

They say that breakfast is the most important meal of the day and it's a little-known fact that the rest of that expression goes, "especially right before a kayak tour".  Judy went a little gung-ho on her omelet, with tomatoes and who-knows-what-else.  Mine just had some cheese, I do believe.






I couldn't resist a shot of the Boardwalk on our way over to the Activities Window.






Here's the Activities window, on the ground floor of the building at the pool that houses everything else, such as the Mercantile, Tide Me Over, and Community Hall which are upstairs; and the bike rentals are just beyond that green gate at the left of the picture.  And look at that sign in the window.  I didn't read it when we were there because it didn't pertain to me, but it answers a question I've had on this thread.  It's advertising that a Kids-Night-In and a Teens-Night-In is that night (Monday) from 6-9pm.






We joined up with a few other people who would be going on the kayak tour with us that day, and met our guide, Greg.  He walked us to the other end of the resort, near the marina, where we'd be setting out.  Before we got going, he handed out everyone's life jackets and talked to us about proper paddle and steering techniques.  Most of their kayaks were singles, but they had a few doubles, which Greg called "divorce boats".  Judy and I had one of those, but (spoiler alert!) we were able to hold our marriage together despite the bad reputation of this particular watercraft.

I told Judy that the first thing we had to do was take a selfie, and since she was in the front, it was up to her.  It wasn't as easy as you'd think – this was our waterproof camera, not a cell phone, so there was no way to see what picture you were getting until after you took it.  This picture was our second attempt.






Judy's leaning back in that picture, partly to take the shot, but also because the back support in those kayaks was terrible.  We felt like we were constantly leaning back and we struggled to sit up straight.  I don't know what to do to remedy it.  Maybe I'd take a towel or something to try to shove in behind my back in order to get more into a sitting up position.

I took a shot back toward the resort as we waited for others to get their boats underway.  Greg was very patient with everyone and encouraged us to paddle around and try to get used to how to maneuver the kayaks.






Once everyone got underway, we met at a buoy where the marina met the marsh and got started paddling north, along the resort.  Here's a shot as we approached the pier.  (I apologize, it looks like all of these pictures have a smudge on the center of the lens that I didn't realize was there at the time.)











A little further up, at the north end of the resort.  The Lodge is behind the trees in the center of the picture.  The Boardwalk (where we'd walked earlier in the morning) runs along the buildings at the right side of the picture.  The rogue resort spoiling my balcony view is along the left side of the picture.






We turned left and started heading through some grassy spots.  Greg said that the tide was going out and if it had been low tide, we wouldn't have been able to get through here.  In fact, Hilton Head has one of the biggest variations in tides on the east coast.  It rises and falls about 7 feet; potentially up to 10 feet if it's a new or full moon.

That's Greg ahead of us.






Those jagged things sticking up from the water in the center of the picture are oyster beds.  I'll have some better pictures of them further on.






I think this bird is a great egret.  But to cover my bases, I can report that I made a note that on the tour we saw great egret, snowy egret, great blue heron, pelican, and dolphins.  I'm pretty sure it's _not_ a dolphin.






We emerged from the grasses into a more open area and saw some dolphins surface across the other side.  Like the overachievers that we are, Judy and I paddled across.  Here, we're looking back toward the rest of our group.  You can also see the resort in the distance, beyond the grasses.






Instead of surfacing where we'd paddled to, they came up closer to our tour group.  We paddled back and kept looking.  I think this picture is one of those shots where they came up and went back down before I could click the shutter button on the camera.  But it was really a thrill to see them.






We eventually gave up on seeing more of the dolphins and started paddling south.  Although Greg said that you never know, sometimes they'll surface right amongst the kayaks.  In fact, one of the dolphins they sometimes see, they've named "Sneaky" (if I'm remembering correctly) because it likes to do that.  There's also another one they call "Notch" because he's missing a chunk of dorsal fin from a fight.

Here are a couple of better shots of exposed oyster beds.






Actually, they were amazing to see because they were spitting!  They're filter feeders.  They suck in water, filter it, and spit it back out.  You could see water randomly, here and there, being spit up an inch or two.  I was kicking myself later that I didn't think to take video of them because it was pretty darned cool.






This is a great blue heron with some high-priced real estate in the distance behind him.






The same guy from a different angle.  He didn't mind posing for us.






Greg taught us a lot about the nature of the marsh.  For example, he mentioned that a lot of the big sharks in the ocean get there start here.  He doesn't always like to say that when there are little kids on the tour, as they get scared by that fact.

But...one of the best pieces of information he gave us was that Publix has the best fried chicken on the island.  I definitely made a mental note of that.

Some of the other people in our group in the "divorce boats" were having fun teasing each other about who was, and who was not, expending effort in paddling.  Always fun to watch some of those interactions!

We eventually turned around and started heading back north toward the resort.  At one point while we traveled along, a motorboat came out of the marina and was heading straight for a guy in our tour group who was a little too far from the shore and right in the path of the boat.  This poor guy had struggled the whole time to maneuver his kayak, and with the boat bearing down on him he just stopped, dead in the water so to speak, and resorted to _pointing that the boat should go around him_!  I'm sorry, but as I watched this unfold all I could think of was a famous scene of Judge Smails (Ted Knight) in "Caddyshack".  (For those who might not know, this is a picture from "Caddyshack", not my kayak tour!)






Somehow, at Greg's urging, he was able to get his kayak over with the rest of us and the motorboat passed without incident.  Not as funny an outcome as occurred in "Caddyshack", but I'm sure it's what Greg and the kayak-guy preferred.

Crisis averted, we neared the resort.  The marina is on the right; you can see the tops of the boats peeking over the grassy areas.  The boat launch area we were set off is kind of in the middle of the trees, which are hiding the Disney resort buildings.






Here, we're getting closer and it's easier to see the boat launch area.






I have no idea what kind of bird this was, at Shelter Cove across the marina from Disney.  But yeah, we got a picture of it.






Coming in for a landing.











We thanked Greg for a great tour and walked back to our suite.

I couldn't resist getting a picture of Shadow's doghouse back at the Lodge, before we caught the elevator up to our floor.  Pretty nice oriental rug Shadow's got there.






To sum up, I'd definitely recommend the kayak tour.  To first-time visitors at least.  After that, if you want to go back out and cruise around, you could probably hit up one of the rental companies and go out on your own.

Just stay out of the shipping lanes.


Up next:  Dodging the raindrops
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## MEK

I loved the kayak tour.  Not only was it so much fun, but I learned so much about the area.  I thought that tide factoid was really interesting.  By the time we got back we had to be re-routed a different way because the tide was falling.  I did the tour with one of my girlfriends.  Denny and I were supposed to do it but he was too busy getting his stent.  But we will be back and I would pay the $ to do it again.  So glad you guys enjoyed it.  The divorce boats???


----------



## dvc4life

Hi Glenn!  Not sure if I have posted yet on this trip but so far it looks like a great time.  Very relaxing.  And congrats on the 25th Anniversary.    Here's to 25 more!

Love the update on your Dad.  How special was that.  It's really neat to see someone get an honor they had no idea they were getting.  It even got me a little teary.  Happy teary, but teary none the less.  

That kayaking looks like fun.  Much more fun than that first bike ride.    Just saying.  

Can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## ddstratton

First of all - Congrats to your dad!  How nice of the town to recognize him.

Breakfast looked tasty - I prefer the plain omelet, thank you.  Love the kayak tour - beautiful scenery.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Still reading along here!  In 10 days we'll be on Disney's HHI property, making decisions about beach, pool, and kayaking the marsh, too.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Reddog1134

Cornfest?  That's what I call your trip reports.  

But seriously, congrats to Poppy.  It sounds like a well deserved reward.

The kayaking looked like a lot of fun.  I'll have to look into it if I ever make it back down there.


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats to your Dad!

Your story about "Poppy" really rang home for two reasons! All of my Dear Dad's grandkids called him "Pop", another hard working guy! and "Pop" was a bus driver as a profession full time! Your parents look SO CUTE TOGETHER!
Sounds like you "treasure the moments" as you should! Lost my "Pop" over a year ago and 90 year old Mom is very lost now sadly!

On a HAPPY NOTE, if we make it to HHI next May, Kayak sound like FUN! 
Have a good friend returning this week and can't wait to hear the positive feedback! I'm sure her family will have a BLAST!

THANKS for your great pics!


----------



## KatMark

Awwww....congrats to Poppy (and way to go to your Mom for correcting the years ). You can see how thrilled he was with this from his big smile.

We've never gone kayaking (our oldest son and his girlfriend did a couple of years ago), and it looks fun. I'm glad you had a good tour guide who taught you a lot of stuff...especially about the fried chicken.


----------



## glennbo123

MEK said:


> I loved the kayak tour.  Not only was it so much fun, but I learned so much about the area.



It was a great way to learn about the nature of the area.  Greg would see something -- a critter or oyster bed or whatever, and it would trigger a thought of something else to tell us about.



MEK said:


> I thought that tide factoid was really interesting.  By the time we got back we had to be re-routed a different way because the tide was falling.



Yeah, I had no idea that the tide varied so much in this area.



MEK said:


> I did the tour with one of my girlfriends.  Denny and I were supposed to do it but he was too busy getting his stent.



He should've sent his stent-double.  Ba dum bum.



MEK said:


> But we will be back and I would pay the $ to do it again.  So glad you guys enjoyed it.  The divorce boats???



I think if it were just me going out, I'd just rent a kayak.  But if I go back with the kids, I'd do the tour so they get the benefit of the guide's info.



dvc4life said:


> Hi Glenn!  Not sure if I have posted yet on this trip but so far it looks like a great time.  Very relaxing.  And congrats on the 25th Anniversary.    Here's to 25 more!



Hi Chris!    Good to see you again.  Yes, this was such a different trip than our usual Disney vacations in that it was much more relaxing and was such a nice getaway without the kids (whom we love, but...it was nice to get away!).



dvc4life said:


> Love the update on your Dad.  How special was that.  It's really neat to see someone get an honor they had no idea they were getting.  It even got me a little teary.  Happy teary, but teary none the less.



Aw, how sweet!  Thank you for getting a little tear over someone you only know from afar on the internets!  It was special.  It's a small place town, but he made a big impact over a lot of years and it's nice to be recognized for that.



dvc4life said:


> That kayaking looks like fun.  Much more fun than that first bike ride.    Just saying.



Ha!  Yeah, I guess it was at that!  Although I still had seat issues....maybe the issue is _my_ seat, if you know what I mean?  



dvc4life said:


> Can't wait for the next chapter!



Great!



ddstratton said:


> First of all - Congrats to your dad!  How nice of the town to recognize him.



Thanks Darla.  He was really touched, for sure.



ddstratton said:


> Breakfast looked tasty - I prefer the plain omelet, thank you.  Love the kayak tour - beautiful scenery.



We ate pretty well on this trip, whether in the suite or out.  Well, the places we didn't walk out of anyway.    The kayak tour was really nice.



adrianna_sarah said:


> Still reading along here!  In 10 days we'll be on Disney's HHI property, making decisions about beach, pool, and kayaking the marsh, too.  Thanks for the pics!



Excellent Adrianna, thanks!  Yes, I know I'm not going at a pace quick enough to give you our whole rundown before you go, but I hope you're getting a sense of things to help you a little bit.



Reddog1134 said:


> Cornfest?  That's what I call your trip reports.



When I read this, it was one of those times when you go, "huh?"  <pause>  "Bwahahahahahaha!!"



Reddog1134 said:


> But seriously, congrats to Poppy.  It sounds like a well deserved reward.



Thank you.  We think so!



Reddog1134 said:


> The kayaking looked like a lot of fun.  I'll have to look into it if I ever make it back down there.



I recommend it, hope you can try it sometime.  I wonder how many carseats those kayaks can hold?



jerseygal said:


> Congrats to your Dad!



Thank you jerseygal, and  to my little trip report.



jerseygal said:


> Your story about "Poppy" really rang home for two reasons! All of my Dear Dad's grandkids called him "Pop", another hard working guy! and "Pop" was a bus driver as a profession full time! Your parents look SO CUTE TOGETHER!
> Sounds like you "treasure the moments" as you should! Lost my "Pop" over a year ago and 90 year old Mom is very lost now sadly!



Thanks, he's been a father-figure and grandfather-figure to many, even outside of the family.  Yes, we try not to think too much about when it'll be just one of them carrying on without the other, but when that time comes it will be very rough.



jerseygal said:


> On a HAPPY NOTE, if we make it to HHI next May, Kayak sound like FUN!
> Have a good friend returning this week and can't wait to hear the positive feedback! I'm sure her family will have a BLAST!



Excellent, I hope you do get there.  Please report back after you hear from your friend, I'll bet you're right!



jerseygal said:


> THANKS for your great pics!



You are most welcome!


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Awwww....congrats to Poppy (and way to go to your Mom for correcting the years ).



Thanks.  Yeah, when you've served for that many years you shouldn't be sold short, right?!



KatMark said:


> You can see how thrilled he was with this from his big smile.



He was getting a little choked-up too.  It came as a little bit of a shock.



KatMark said:


> We've never gone kayaking (our oldest son and his girlfriend did a couple of years ago), and it looks fun.



We'd done it once before when we lived in NC, at the Fort Fisher Aquarium.  It's a lot of fun, and the kayaks are pretty stable and easy to maneuver.  (At least I thought so...the one guy in our group may disagree.  )



KatMark said:


> I'm glad you had a good tour guide who taught you a lot of stuff...especially about the fried chicken.



Hey, some stuff is good to know....and some stuff is _Important_!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> He was also a little surprised that two of my sisters, their husbands, and a family friend also came by to see the Cornfest.



Well, you don't get to see a Cornfest everyday.



glennbo123 said:


> Dad was really touched and humbled by the whole experience.
> 
> Ya gotta love small-town America!



That's really cool.  Congrats to Poppy!



glennbo123 said:


> Judy went a little gung-ho on her omelet, with tomatoes and who-knows-what-else.  Mine just had some cheese, I do believe.



No bacon?? 



glennbo123 said:


> Most of their kayaks were singles, but they had a few doubles, which Greg called "divorce boats".







glennbo123 said:


> Judy and I had one of those, but (spoiler alert!) we were able to hold our marriage together despite the bad reputation of this particular watercraft.



Thank goodness for that!  *cues Huey Lewis' "The Power of Love"*



glennbo123 said:


> Greg said that the tide was going out and if it had been low tide, we wouldn't have been able to get through here.  In fact, Hilton Head has one of the biggest variations in tides on the east coast.  It rises and falls about 7 feet; potentially up to 10 feet if it's a new or full moon.



Wow!  With the tide going out, were you worried you wouldn't make it back?



glennbo123 said:


> I think this bird is a great egret.  But to cover my bases, I can report that I made a note that on the tour we saw great egret, snowy egret, great blue heron, pelican, and dolphins.  I'm pretty sure it's _not_ a dolphin.



I'm glad you cleared that up.



glennbo123 said:


> Instead of surfacing where we'd paddled to, they came up closer to our tour group.  We paddled back and kept looking.  I think this picture is one of those shots where they came up and went back down before I could click the shutter button on the camera.



Surrrrre they did. 



glennbo123 said:


> Actually, they were amazing to see because they were spitting!  They're filter feeders.  They suck in water, filter it, and spit it back out.  You could see water randomly, here and there, being spit up an inch or two.  I was kicking myself later that I didn't think to take video of them because it was pretty darned cool.



Wow, that's interesting.  All I can think of is the Genie saying, "Watch out, they spit!"



glennbo123 said:


> But...one of the best pieces of information he gave us was that Publix has the best fried chicken on the island.  I definitely made a mental note of that.



Now this is vital information!



glennbo123 said:


> I'm sorry, but as I watched this unfold all I could think of was a famous scene of Judge Smails (Ted Knight) in "Caddyshack".  (For those who might not know, this is a picture from "Caddyshack", not my kayak tour!)







glennbo123 said:


> I have no idea what kind of bird this was, at Shelter Cove across the marina from Disney.  But yeah, we got a picture of it.



A dolphin?


----------



## Squidgyness

Another great chapter as always. Photos were fine re the smudge, I couldn't see it much.

Tour looked fun, though not really repeatable as you say. Good wildlife observation though!

Oh, and congratulations poppy on the reward!  nice of them to honour him like that. Oh, and the reminder about the precise years reminds me of late grandmother... Never one to let those things pass!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Wow, how wonderful for Poppy, Glenn. It was definitely a good idea to bring Mom up so she'd stop shouting corrections, lol. Congratulation to Poppy!!

Phew, thank goodness you didn't take the double kayak nick name to heart. 

I remember going clamming as a kid and seeing the spitting you speak of. Quite humorous and neat.


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> I recommend it, hope you can try it sometime.  I wonder how many carseats those kayaks can hold?



Notice I said "I" and not "we". 

I think Holly would have to be sedated before getting in a kayak any way.


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

I have been reading your report for a while and just wanted to say hi and that I'm enjoying it. My husband and I went to Hilton Head on our honeymoon (though not to the Disney resort). We went on a kayak tour also, where our kayak was tipped a little (not over) by a dolphin. It was a treat to see them, and it was a wonderful way to see the area. 

Loved your resort photos. The villa looks fantastic! It's nice to see the fun details and all of the rooms, because there is little in the way of photos on Disney's website. I have to say that I laughed out loud at that comment about "when the bubbles stop." Ha! Better keep on her good side. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing about your trip, and happy anniversary!


----------



## franandaj

That was great how you were able to get your dad in the right place at the right time with folks who mean a lot to him. He definitely deserved that award, he gave some amazing service.

The kayak tour looks like fun!  Those oysters sound quite interesting, did they serve any of them locally?

I'm just wondering how you get in and out of those kayaks?  I have a heck of a time getting up off the floor, I can't imagine how difficult it must be to get out of that kayak!


----------



## WalkingintheFog

I'm here!   Haven't read any of trippy yet other than this page  but will be reading to catch up!    Thanks for the invite! ---

I've been Disboards-AWOL!     
It's been a hard year, but I've got to focus on nailing down details of my next 2 Disney trips:  end of  Sept  for the Tower of Terror 10miler  & then in January for a do-over of the Dopey/ Marathon weekend!
So, grabbing a couple hours to surf the Disboards!
Let's see how much of your trippie I have time to read!

Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> You're 1 over.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you're over -- those're mine.  Assuming you're talking about the ones at the bottom of the panoramic picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she's in a chair across the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in one of the chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy one, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch, that was tough one.    I purposely tried to catch her in that one in case I decided to do the game.




I should have been thinking those have to be Glennbo's toes since he took the picture but alas.   




glennbo123 said:


> Yep.  It's been collecting more dust than sawdust lately, but that's how it goes sometimes.




I figure you will get back into it ....someday... 



glennbo123 said:


> You should try to get there for a long weekend or something sometime.  It's probably around a 4 hour drive for you.



 I really need to make it out there.  





glennbo123 said:


> You've got enough ingredients to worry about!  Yeah, it can be tough to find a restaurant or what to get at a restaurant.  I mean, if I see an Italian place I'm just thinking "Mmmm".  But Judy's thinking, "nothing but pasta, which I can't have".



Yup   For me Italian food  the sauce, the garlic, OY.  Since I use to feel so bad after a pasta meal I thought it might be gluten..... but that test was negative.   



Congrats to Poppy and so nice when a small town can recognize one of their own.  

I love that your mo was setting things straight.     She is sure proud of him.


----------



## Flossbolna

What a nice event for your dad! It is great that his kids could all be there!

The whole kayak tour sounds really wonderful! I think you got lucky that there was quite a cloud cover that day, otherwise it must be a very hot event. The idea of being able to see dolphins close by and the spitting oysters really makes me want to go on a tour like this! But it does sound very strenous and I would be afraid to end up like the guy who nearly got into the collission with the motor boat!


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, you don't get to see a Cornfest everyday.



Right.  'Cause you only update your TR every few days.  (I know, I basically stole Brian's (Reddog1134) joke there...but I'm not above that.)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's really cool.  Congrats to Poppy!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> No bacon??



She kept it on the side.  But I hear ya, nothing wrong with on the side _and_ in the omelet.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thank goodness for that!  *cues Huey Lewis' "The Power of Love"*



What is this, the opening sequence of "Back to the Future"?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow!  With the tide going out, were you worried you wouldn't make it back?



Well no, _I_ wasn't worried.  Judy on the other hand, maybe should've been.  You know, it's every man for himself on these anniversary-themed trips.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Surrrrre they did.



Don't give me that "pictures or it didn't happen" crap when it comes to dolphins surfacing for a split second in unanticipated locations.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, that's interesting.  All I can think of is the Genie saying, "Watch out, they spit!"



It was funny to watch.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now this is vital information!



Exactly.  Now we're gettin' somewhere.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



"It's easy to grin, when your ship comes in, and you've got the stock market beat..."



Captain_Oblivious said:


> A dolphin?



Oh yeah, I think it is.  Good eye.



Squidgyness said:


> Another great chapter as always. Photos were fine re the smudge, I couldn't see it much.



Thanks.  Maybe I shouldn't have said anything...that's probably all people noticed since I brought attention to it.



Squidgyness said:


> Tour looked fun, though not really repeatable as you say. Good wildlife observation though!



At our age, this is what the term "wild life" means, yes.



Squidgyness said:


> Oh, and congratulations poppy on the reward!  nice of them to honour him like that. Oh, and the reminder about the precise years reminds me of late grandmother... Never one to let those things pass!



Thank you Squidgy!


----------



## glennbo123

DisneyKid4Life said:


> Wow, how wonderful for Poppy, Glenn. It was definitely a good idea to bring Mom up so she'd stop shouting corrections, lol. Congratulation to Poppy!!



Thanks Rob.  Yeah, this may not have been the first time that the mayor had to deal with a heckler.  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Phew, thank goodness you didn't take the double kayak nick name to heart.



Maybe that's why they have to keep the tour to a certain amount of time?  :



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I remember going clamming as a kid and seeing the spitting you speak of. Quite humorous and neat.



Of all the things to be memorable about the tour, kinda crazy I realize, but it was pretty cool to see!



Reddog1134 said:


> Notice I said "I" and not "we".
> 
> I think Holly would have to be sedated before getting in a kayak any way.



Well hey, at least you know what it's going to take.


----------



## glennbo123

MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> I have been reading your report for a while and just wanted to say hi and that I'm enjoying it.



Hello MNtwinsplus1mom!    Thanks for stopping in and letting me know!  



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> My husband and I went to Hilton Head on our honeymoon (though not to the Disney resort). We went on a kayak tour also, where our kayak was tipped a little (not over) by a dolphin. It was a treat to see them, and it was a wonderful way to see the area.



Very cool!  That must've been one of those sneaky/feisty/playful dolphins.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Loved your resort photos. The villa looks fantastic! It's nice to see the fun details and all of the rooms, because there is little in the way of photos on Disney's website.



Thank you.  Yes, I agree, that's part of why I wanted to do a trip report...there isn't a whole lot out there on Hilton Head.  There are a couple of other reports on-going now which are also very informative.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> I have to say that I laughed out loud at that comment about "when the bubbles stop." Ha! Better keep on her good side.



Yay, great to hear about a laugh out there on the other end of this internet somewhere.  Thanks!



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Anyway, thanks for sharing about your trip, and happy anniversary!



You are very welcome.  Thank you!



franandaj said:


> That was great how you were able to get your dad in the right place at the right time with folks who mean a lot to him. He definitely deserved that award, he gave some amazing service.



Well, they wouldn't have started without him.  In fact, they were vamping for a little bit before they realized he was there.  We didn't know that they were waiting for him and were like "come on already!".



franandaj said:


> The kayak tour looks like fun!  Those oysters sound quite interesting, did they serve any of them locally?



Actually, that question came up during the tour and the answer was no, it wasn't the season for oysters...basically it was too hot and they'd be ripe for bacteria.



franandaj said:


> I'm just wondering how you get in and out of those kayaks?  I have a heck of a time getting up off the floor, I can't imagine how difficult it must be to get out of that kayak!



Mostly you get a hand from whoever's already landed.  I think Greg landed first and then helped people in.  It's not an issue really.



WalkingintheFog said:


> I'm here!   Haven't read any of trippy yet other than this page  but will be reading to catch up!    Thanks for the invite!



Hey WalkingintheFog!!!    Someone who's been reading my trip reports from the very first, I believe.  



WalkingintheFog said:


> I've been Disboards-AWOL!



Yes, I believe so.  How did the camping at Fort Wilderness ever turn out?



WalkingintheFog said:


> It's been a hard year, but I've got to focus on nailing down details of my next 2 Disney trips:  end of  Sept  for the Tower of Terror 10miler  & then in January for a do-over of the Dopey/ Marathon weekend!



2 trips, twice the fun of planning!  Congrats on the running successes!  



WalkingintheFog said:


> So, grabbing a couple hours to surf the Disboards!
> Let's see how much of your trippie I have time to read!



Excellent!



WalkingintheFog said:


> Happy Anniversary to you both!



Thank you!  



Poolrat said:


> I should have been thinking those have to be Glennbo's toes since he took the picture but alas.



I know, a little hard to tell.  But I believe Judy's were painted, but I'm not sure -- which makes me laugh...women go through all that effort to paint their toes and it's the last thing guy's notice.    They must be painting them for other women, I guess?



Poolrat said:


> I figure you will get back into it ....someday...



I need to get inspired to create something!



Poolrat said:


> Yup   For me Italian food  the sauce, the garlic, OY.  Since I use to feel so bad after a pasta meal I thought it might be gluten..... but that test was negative.



Judy's celiac test was negative also...but the "in practice" testing of avoiding gluten versus eating gluten has proven something otherwise.  She feels better avoiding it!



Poolrat said:


> Congrats to Poppy and so nice when a small town can recognize one of their own.



Thank you.  Yes, very nice of them to do that.



Poolrat said:


> I love that your mo was setting things straight.     She is sure proud of him.



She absolutely is!



Flossbolna said:


> What a nice event for your dad! It is great that his kids could all be there!



Thank you!  Well, one sister couldn't make it, but most were there.



Flossbolna said:


> The whole kayak tour sounds really wonderful! I think you got lucky that there was quite a cloud cover that day, otherwise it must be a very hot event.



Ah yes, good eye.  I didn't mention that but Greg kept saying that previous excursions in the days beforehand were kind of brutal with the sun beating down.  We had a perfect day for it with some clouds and a little bit cooler.



Flossbolna said:


> The idea of being able to see dolphins close by and the spitting oysters really makes me want to go on a tour like this! But it does sound very strenous and I would be afraid to end up like the guy who nearly got into the collission with the motor boat!



Oh no, I think you'd be fine.  It's not that hard to paddle the kayaks.  And you could always get one of the double-kayaks ("divorce boats") and let Michael or Katharina do most of the work!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Right.  'Cause you only update your TR every few days.  (I know, I basically stole Brian's (Reddog1134) joke there...but I'm not above that.)



Great line, but the judges are going to have to award Brian the *+1*.


----------



## CreightonsMomma

Congrats to Poppy!!!   It's always nice to be recognized and i'm sure he was very grateful and honored! 

I'm sorry but Kayaking is not my thing. As soon as he mentioned the word shark I would have began panicking, fell out of the kayak, and then been eaten by a shark.  I like to keep my two feet nicely planted on the solid concrete. I don't even like to walk in grass. Because snakes. 

Hahaha. 

Looks like you had a fun!


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Great line, but the judges are going to have to award Brian the *+1*.







CreightonsMomma said:


> Congrats to Poppy!!!   It's always nice to be recognized and i'm sure he was very grateful and honored!



Thank you!  Yes, he sure was!



CreightonsMomma said:


> I'm sorry but Kayaking is not my thing. As soon as he mentioned the word shark I would have began panicking, fell out of the kayak, and then been eaten by a shark.  I like to keep my two feet nicely planted on the solid concrete. I don't even like to walk in grass. Because snakes.
> 
> Hahaha.



Oh come on, these are itty-bitty baby sharks.  Probably more afraid of you than you are of them.








CreightonsMomma said:


> Looks like you had a fun!



We did!  A great way to spend the morning -- getting a little exercise and learning about the nature of the area.


----------



## glennbo123

Now that the kayak tour was done, we were back on our mission to get Judy's tax form updated.  (If you recall, the Disney resort had no business center or any way for us to print something from the internet.)  With GPS/smartphone assistance we easily found the public library on the north end of the island.

The Dewey Decimal System, what a scam that was.  Boy, that Dewey guy really cleaned up on that deal.

Anyway, after we walked past all of the people sitting around reading the newspaper attached to huge wooden sticks, we got Judy onto one of their public computers.  It cost $2 to get on, which Judy handed over and started locating the form she needed.  She printed out two pages and I went to pay her twenty-cent fee for the printouts.  The lady working the desk wasn't very happy that the smallest bill I had was a $20, but hey, I was on vacation; this was from the cash I got from the ATM before heading out.  I was afraid that our case would be turned over to the library investigation officer, Mr. Bookman.  You know, the one who'd say:  "Yeah '71.  That was my first year on the job.  Bad year for libraries.  Bad year for America.  Hippies burning library cards, Abby Hoffman telling everybody to steal books.  I don't judge a man by the length of his hair or the kind of music he listens to.   Rock was never my bag.  But you put on a pair of shoes when you walk into the Hilton Head Public Library, fella."  Fortunately for me though, they were able to make change for me after she coordinated with the main checkout desk.

From there, we stopped at CVS to get an insulated bag.  It killed us to have to buy another insulated bag, since we've got like half a dozen of them lying around at home.  But we didn't bring any of them because our newly-purchased Costco beach chairs had them built-in.  And of course, now you know from an earlier chapter, that our beach plan for the rest of the week consisted of rented chairs and umbrella rather than our own beach chairs.

By the time we got back, it was lunchtime, and we fixed ourselves plates of leftover Bullies barbecue, asparagus, chicken, and some cut up pineapple.






But...also occurring in that picture is that Judy is googling one of the ingredients from the jerk seasoning (at the top of the picture), which she suspected had affected her Hufflepuff-like constitution the evening before.  Sure enough, "autolyzed yeast extract" is apparently a natural ingredient that is used like MSG, and like MSG, may affect people who are sensitive to it.  So, right after that picture was taken, we swapped her chicken for some of my Bullies BBQ.  And now she has another ingredient to keep an eye out for.

Oh, and I gave the seasoning to someone at work after we got back home.  I was imagining how that exchange would go:  "Hey, would you like this seasoning?  It made Judy sick...and I'd like you to have it!"

One plus to finishing off some of the barbecue items is that now we had some containers.  So there's another good reason to get Bullies on your way in to the resort – you can always use extra containers in the suite kitchen.

Then we biked to the beach, set down our stuff at our chairs and went right into the ocean.  It wasn't quite as calm as it was the day before.  (But I like that I can just say "we biked to the beach".  No drama, no story for the trip report!)

We tried to recapture our Water Selfie, lost the day before, but I don't like this one nearly as well as the one that got away.






I tried to get a half-underwater wave-capture kind of thing, but got mostly wave.






"Are you taking a picture of me?"






Then as we walked out, we felt some raindrops.  By the time we got to our chairs it was coming down pretty well.  Or at least I think that "well" is the right term.  But I can tell you that it isn't a great thing to happen on a beach day.






We hunkered under our umbrella and sat out the rain for about 20 minutes.  It was a warm day, but with the rain we felt a little cold.  We had to put our towels around us to keep dry where the rain was trying to blow in.






But at least the rain helped clear-out some of the beach-goers, whose hearts weren't really into it.  And soon we were back to sun.  A few newbies with good timing showed up to take the places of those who'd left.






I don't think that we went into the water quite as much on this day as we did on others, but we took a long walk along the beach.  Then we came back to the chairs and just relaxed.

We went up to the Beach House around 2:30 or 3:00.  We found some chairs in about the same spot as the day before and I said to Judy, "I'll be right back!"  And I walked over to Signals for some very important business.  One minor aspect of which was to get some inside pictures for you.






The drink station is on the far wall there.  There looks to be a lot of unused space in here...I wonder if they move tables in here in the off-season?











Then of course, I was able to make up for my big fiasco from the previous day and I delivered Judy a Dole Whip, which she did not know would be available here.  She was in heaven.

I Instagrammed a picture similar to this (a little more heavily filtered), and said "sorry that it's partially melted, partially eaten."  I couldn't wait to taste it!






Soooo good.

We rode back to the resort around 4 o'clock.  We thought that we might go to the pool, but the skies looked threatening and it was rumbling.  Or maybe I had gas.  Truth be told, probably both.  Judy went and filled our mugs, returned "Frozen", and exchanged for fresh beach towels.  I think she must have taken this picture of a bird while going back and forth to the pool area.






After she got back, we wrote our postcards and I walked them down to the Front Desk to mail.  Shadow was behind the counter and I snapped a picture with my cellphone, since it was my first Shadow-sighting.






Judy worked on cooking herself some chicken that didn't have autolyzed yeast extract all over it and I went out on the balcony with my camera.  I thought that this bird on some rocks below me was kind of interesting.











Dinner tonight was a meatball sandwich for me, the last of the asparagus, some cheese, and chicken for Judy.  I had some red wine to accompany the meatball sandwich and Judy had the last of the Conundrum to go along with her chicken.






After dinner, Judy read while I caught up on trip notes.  Then we happened to see Anniversary wishes to us go by on the TV’s resort channel.  I waited for them to cycle around again so that I could get a picture of it.






And then it rained, pretty hard.  There were flash flood warnings coming across on the TV.  I went out onto the balcony to get some pictures.

The marsh.






The resort across the water.






I know that it's kind of hard to get a sense of the rain from those pictures, but I think this one helps, where you can see the raindrops bouncing off the roof at the end of our balcony.






So that it was it for another day at Hilton Head.  Just one of those nights when it's nasty outside, but it feels all nice and cozy to be inside listening to it.

Sometimes, I like them best.


Up next:  Bike to the Beach House video, Take 1
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## Squidgyness

Glad you got the tax form sorted, never good to be worrying about things like that on vacation.

Shame to hear about the bad ingredient re the chicken, but at least she got some BBQ out of it, so not a total loss. I did laugh at giving the seasoning away, I've handed my family things I didn't like or reacted too before, it's hard to phrase it like you said.

Sad to hear the weather was iffy, but as you mention, sitting in watching the rain can make you feel cosier, I loved watching those downpours you get in Florida, so you aren't alone there! 

And of course the dole whip... Ever popular with disboarders, still as delicious as ever apparently... In my heathen ways I never tried it as I dislike pineapple, so you'll have to forgive me on that front! 






Wow is that a cute dog, lol. And that second picture of the chicken looks gooood... Cooked to perfection. I could go for some of that right now!

A great chapter as always, looking forwards to more!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

OMG you are so right about Dewey cleaning up on that decimal system. Much to Huey and Louie's chagrin I might add.

Bahahaha, Seinfeld reference!!! Nice!

"It made Judy sick...and I'd like you to have it" Haha, that's right up there with, "Oooo gross this milk went sour... Here taste."

Love that they have Dole Whip.

But I love the Anniversary announcement even more. How Cool.


----------



## Poolrat

Nice kayak and beach day- You even had the required rain  to make the non serious beach goers scatter. 

YAY for your Dole whip- I see some yummy things on that menu....  

Awww for the seasoning and Judy.  I have done that far too many times, look at ingredients after I eat something and then go AHA.  


Dressings and seasonings are scary for me.  Nothing kills me but I have been very sick towards the end of Disney trips and that just stinks.  

Very Nice Anniversary banner on the TV.   Now THAT's DISNEY.


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Joining in!  Sorry it's taken me so long, I just signed on after a long disboards hiatus (hard to believe...I know!).  Thanks for the include!  Can't wait to catch up!

Also, if you are interested, I will have some PSU tickets for sale this year!  Let me know!


----------



## natebenma

A bit behind here...


"When the bubbles stop!"  What a great exchange between the two of you!  Even if most of it was you holding up both ends of the conversation.  

Too bad there is no evidence of the death-defying selfie.  Or perhaps, the evidence was wiped clean  

My DH has helped ensure that I don't take vacation as an opportunity to do him in.  He said that in the unfortunate event of his demise, I should drag his body to work because it is double the life insurance.  That is true (and frugal)   love.  

What model of underwater camera do you have?

I am so sorry to hear about the lost pictures.  I am terrified of deleting pictures mistakenly, so I don't play around with the pictures until I get home.  I too was worried that you had lost the entire camera to a leak.  

Been there.  Done that (Olympus).  And that (Olympus Tough).  And that (Olympus Not-so-tough).  And that (Canon Powershot D10).  And maybe that (Lumix, still making the call)



The pictures you got of the pool area are great, though! 

Nice looking dinner and I am impressed at Judy's resourcefulness! 

Awesome Hammock Time selfie!  But I have learned as recently as this week that one must be very cautious about selfies and particularly about posting them for the general (and crazy) public.  The ugly details can be found in the most recent installment of my shamelessly-plugged Beach Club Adventures trip report.  

Really nice Vera bag, Judy.  And nice score on the free postcards.  We got complimentary postcards at checkin at the Grand Californian and we were given some when I picked up my Photopass Card at DL.  Getting free stuff _almost_ made me forget that we paid a bazillion and a half dollars for our vacation!

.


----------



## natebenma

glennbo123 said:


>



Congratulations, Poppy!  

Fantastic picture, awesome reporting of the ceremony and good for your mom for keeping the facts straight!


----------



## natebenma

DisneyKid4Life said:


> OMG you are so right about Dewey cleaning up on that decimal system. Much to Huey and Louie's chagrin I might add.



Good one!  


All caught up now!  

What a nice kayak tour, lots of nature.  That's the first time I have never seen invisible dolphins!  

Keep the selfies coming!  They are great!!!

Too bad the weather was a little iffy at the beach, but it sounds like it wasn't a complete washout.  Until later.

 on Dole Whip Redemption.
(but what is that, the super small size?)

The anniversary message on the tv is a really nice touch!


----------



## ddstratton

All in all, sounds like a nice day - even with the rain.  At least Judy found out about the offending ingredient before using more/eating it again.  Hmm...  meatball sandwich.  That sounds good right about now!


----------



## glennbo123

Squidgyness said:


> Glad you got the tax form sorted, never good to be worrying about things like that on vacation.



Quite right.  I didn't go into the rest of the story on that (because people who looked in on this TR to learn about Hilton Head wouldn't care) but...the next issue was how to get this newly filled-out form to her place of work, because there was no fax machine at the library.  She was able to take a picture of the form with her phone and then attach that to an e-mail sent from her phone to an HR person at her work.  They accepted that as long as she promised to send them a better copy after she got back home.  So yeah, get that stuff done before you leave for vacation....otherwise, it's a whole lot of rigmarole.



Squidgyness said:


> Shame to hear about the bad ingredient re the chicken, but at least she got some BBQ out of it, so not a total loss. I did laugh at giving the seasoning away, I've handed my family things I didn't like or reacted too before, it's hard to phrase it like you said.



Yeah, but I lost BBQ!    We laughed about how I'd give that seasoning away, but I figured that someone who wasn't sensitive to it could use it, no problem.



Squidgyness said:


> Sad to hear the weather was iffy, but as you mention, sitting in watching the rain can make you feel cosier, I loved watching those downpours you get in Florida, so you aren't alone there!



It wasn't the best beach day, for sure.  It got downright cold under the umbrella when it was raining, but was cozy back at the room.  Yes, fun to watch a downpour when you're safe and dry!



Squidgyness said:


> And of course the dole whip... Ever popular with disboarders, still as delicious as ever apparently... In my heathen ways I never tried it as I dislike pineapple, so you'll have to forgive me on that front!



Hard to believe, but I'll let it slide.



Squidgyness said:


> Wow is that a cute dog, lol. And that second picture of the chicken looks gooood... Cooked to perfection. I could go for some of that right now!



Shadow seemed like a really nice dog.  



Squidgyness said:


> A great chapter as always, looking forwards to more!



Thank you!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> OMG you are so right about Dewey cleaning up on that decimal system. Much to Huey and Louie's chagrin I might add.










DisneyKid4Life said:


> Bahahaha, Seinfeld reference!!! Nice!



Good catch.  I saw that episode recently, so it was top of mind.  The guy who plays the library investigator totally steals that episode...he plays it so straight, and Jerry looks like he's going to burst out laughing throughout his whole monologue.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> "It made Judy sick...and I'd like you to have it" Haha, that's right up there with, "Oooo gross this milk went sour... Here taste."



Yep, in the same vein.  Thanks for reminding me of that one!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Love that they have Dole Whip.
> 
> But I love the Anniversary announcement even more. How Cool.


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> Nice kayak and beach day- You even had the required rain  to make the non serious beach goers scatter.



Confession:  if we hadn't just gotten there, there's a chance we'd have been scattering too!



Poolrat said:


> YAY for your Dole whip- I see some yummy things on that menu....



They need more allergens though.  



Poolrat said:


> Awww for the seasoning and Judy.  I have done that far too many times, look at ingredients after I eat something and then go AHA.



She's still learning some of the scientific names she needs to watch out for.  



Poolrat said:


> Dressings and seasonings are scary for me.  Nothing kills me but I have been very sick towards the end of Disney trips and that just stinks.



No fun.  And it's hard to tell a chef what you can't have when it's buried stuff like that.



Poolrat said:


> Very Nice Anniversary banner on the TV.   Now THAT's DISNEY.



Yeah, that probably helped my disposition a little bit.



nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Joining in!  Sorry it's taken me so long, I just signed on after a long disboards hiatus (hard to believe...I know!).  Thanks for the include!  Can't wait to catch up!



Yay!   nittanyliongirl02!  Good to see you back on.



nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Also, if you are interested, I will have some PSU tickets for sale this year!  Let me know!



Oooo.  Possibly.  Please send me a pm with the pertinents...game(s), number of tix, cost.


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like another relaxing day.  Glad you got the tax stuff sorted out. No one likes to have that hanging over their head.

I was wondering about the whole Dewey Decimal system the other day when I was at the library picking a mystery fiction book in the "sorted by author" section of the library.  I was wondering just when that whole thing suffered it's demise, or do they still use it in scholarly libraries?  They sure hammered that into our heads as kids!

All you needed was a fireplace to round out that whole cozy evening!   Although, I guess a fire wouldn't be that great when it's still relatively warm out. Maybe a gas fireplace....

Oh well, carry on!


----------



## glennbo123

natebenma said:


> A bit behind here...



Totally understandable.  You're not busy, are ya?



natebenma said:


> "When the bubbles stop!"  What a great exchange between the two of you!  Even if most of it was you holding up both ends of the conversation.



Usually she holds up both ends of the conversation, but occasionally I take a turn.  



natebenma said:


> Too bad there is no evidence of the death-defying selfie.  Or perhaps, the evidence was wiped clean



I wish I had it to tell you if it was as good as I thought it was!  But I remember looking at it while we were out there in the ocean and saying, "that's good!"  Oh, and Judy asked for a copy so that she could post it on Facebook, so it musta been pretty acceptable!



natebenma said:


> My DH has helped ensure that I don't take vacation as an opportunity to do him in.  He said that in the unfortunate event of his demise, I should drag his body to work because it is double the life insurance.  That is true (and frugal)   love.



Aw.  I feel all warm and fuzzy after that story.  



natebenma said:


> What model of underwater camera do you have?



I think we corresponded about this once before -- it's a Fuji XP60, purchased at Costco last summer.  I believe you have the same one?



natebenma said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the lost pictures.  I am terrified of deleting pictures mistakenly, so I don't play around with the pictures until I get home.  I too was worried that you had lost the entire camera to a leak.
> 
> Been there.  Done that (Olympus).  And that (Olympus Tough).  And that (Olympus Not-so-tough).  And that (Canon Powershot D10).  And maybe that (Lumix, still making the call)



Really?  You've had leak issues with all of those???    From the instructions with this one, it sounds like the most vulnerable spot is the battery compartment.



natebenma said:


> The pictures you got of the pool area are great, though!
> 
> Nice looking dinner and I am impressed at Judy's resourcefulness!



Thank you.

Yes, she's quite the little cook.



natebenma said:


> Awesome Hammock Time selfie!  But I have learned as recently as this week that one must be very cautious about selfies and particularly about posting them for the general (and crazy) public.  The ugly details can be found in the most recent installment of my shamelessly-plugged Beach Club Adventures trip report.



With a build-up like that, I had to go over and find out what you were referring to.  Pretty funny!  I was worried that it was something more serious though!  (And I did not realize that you had that TR going, so maybe more shameless plugging is in order.  )



natebenma said:


> Really nice Vera bag, Judy.



Mama's got a brand new bag!



natebenma said:


> And nice score on the free postcards.  We got complimentary postcards at checkin at the Grand Californian and we were given some when I picked up my Photopass Card at DL.  Getting free stuff _almost_ made me forget that we paid a bazillion and a half dollars for our vacation!



It's funny what we call "free" isn't it?  







natebenma said:


> Congratulations, Poppy!
> 
> Fantastic picture, awesome reporting of the ceremony and good for your mom for keeping the facts straight!



Thank you, it was an unexpected honor and I know he appreciated being recognized.



natebenma said:


> Good one!







natebenma said:


> All caught up now!







natebenma said:


> What a nice kayak tour, lots of nature.  That's the first time I have never seen invisible dolphins!










natebenma said:


> Keep the selfies coming!  They are great!!!



There might be more.  



natebenma said:


> Too bad the weather was a little iffy at the beach, but it sounds like it wasn't a complete washout.  Until later.



Yeah, not the best day, but fortunately most of the rain didn't occur until evening.



natebenma said:


> on Dole Whip Redemption.
> (but what is that, the super small size?)



They only offered one size and they are a little small, aren't they?  Hmmm.



natebenma said:


> The anniversary message on the tv is a really nice touch!


----------



## glennbo123

ddstratton said:


> All in all, sounds like a nice day - even with the rain.



A bad day on vacation is better than a good day at work!    (And this wasn't even a bad day!)



ddstratton said:


> At least Judy found out about the offending ingredient before using more/eating it again.



You're right, it didn't take her too long to isolate it and start googlin'.



ddstratton said:


> Hmm...  meatball sandwich.  That sounds good right about now!



That was on sourdough bread too.  Mmm.



franandaj said:


> Sounds like another relaxing day.  Glad you got the tax stuff sorted out. No one likes to have that hanging over their head.



The tax man did not need to go on vacation with us!  Unless it was just the Beatles' song.



franandaj said:


> I was wondering about the whole Dewey Decimal system the other day when I was at the library picking a mystery fiction book in the "sorted by author" section of the library.  I was wondering just when that whole thing suffered it's demise, or do they still use it in scholarly libraries?  They sure hammered that into our heads as kids!



I think they still use it, but that's just a guess on my part.  



franandaj said:


> All you needed was a fireplace to round out that whole cozy evening!   Although, I guess a fire wouldn't be that great when it's still relatively warm out. Maybe a gas fireplace....



Gas?  gas?






Soorrrry.  



franandaj said:


> Oh well, carry on!


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> Hey, before I get to the next chapter I thought I'd post a couple of pictures of my Dad getting an award this past weekend.


Congratulations to Poppy on his many accomplishments and his award.  I'll just leave it at that.  I'd hate to get too specific and have your mom correct me.  



glennbo123 said:


> Most of their kayaks were singles, but they had a few doubles, which Greg called "divorce boats".  Judy and I had one of those, but (spoiler alert!) we were able to hold our marriage together despite the bad reputation of this particular watercraft.


  I'm glad you survived.  That would be a heck of a way to celebrate your anniversary. 



glennbo123 said:


> Maybe I'd take a towel or something to try to shove in behind my back in order to get more into a sitting up position.


Or just work on those core muscles!!!  I think that's a by-product of a lot of kayaking anyway. 



glennbo123 said:


> But to cover my bases, I can report that I made a note that on the tour we saw great egret, snowy egret, great blue heron, pelican, and dolphins.  I'm pretty sure it's _not_ a dolphin.


Wow!  You really know your animals!  Are you a zookeeper or something? 



glennbo123 said:


> Greg taught us a lot about the nature of the marsh.  For example, he mentioned that a lot of the big sharks in the ocean get there start here.  He doesn't always like to say that when there are little kids on the tour, as they get scared by that fact.
> 
> But...one of the best pieces of information he gave us was that Publix has the best fried chicken on the island.


Ok, so you follow up talk about sharks with a comment about Publix having the best fried chicken.  You didn't go out and bait sharks with Publix chicken, did you???  



glennbo123 said:


> I'm sorry, but as I watched this unfold all I could think of was a famous scene of Judge Smails (Ted Knight) in "Caddyshack".  (For those who might not know, this is a picture from "Caddyshack", not my kayak tour!)


Why be sorry.  We're all thinking the same thing. 



glennbo123 said:


> It cost $2 to get on, which Judy handed over and started locating the form she needed.  She printed out two pages and I went to pay her twenty-cent fee for the printouts.  The lady working the desk wasn't very happy that the smallest bill I had was a $20, but hey, I was on vacation; this was from the cash I got from the ATM before heading out.


Hey, she's the one that had to charge you $2.20 for computer use and 2 printed pages.   



glennbo123 said:


> glennbo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I gave the seasoning to someone at work after we got back home.  I was imagining how that exchange would go:  "Hey, would you like this seasoning?  It made Judy sick...and I'd like you to have it!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glennbo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course, I was able to make up for my big fiasco from the previous day and I delivered Judy a Dole Whip, which she did not know would be available here.  She was in heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to take advantage of your opportunity for redemption.
> 
> 
> 
> glennbo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner, Judy read while I caught up on trip notes.  Then we happened to see Anniversary wishes to us go by on the TVs resort channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, that's a cool Disney touch.
> 
> 
> 
> glennbo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that it was it for another day at Hilton Head.  Just one of those nights when it's nasty outside, but it feels all nice and cozy to be inside listening to it.
> 
> Sometimes, I like them best.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lovegrumpy

We are hear now and loving it. My oldest used his gopro on the bike ride over. I might have said done bad words do lets hope it didn't pick it up. The bike ride was killer for me.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

That kayak tour looks so much fun!  I considered it, but haven't given it a try.  I'm thinking on the agenda next trip!  I love that end of the resort for getting a room since you get to watch the tour come back in at the end of the day. 

Looks like a fun day at the beach, even with the rain!  I just love the beach down at the beach house!  And  for a dole whip!

How cool that they had Anniversary wishes for you and Judy on the TV! As usual, Disney comes through with the   And HHIR seems to be especially good at it. 

Love all the recognition for Poppy!!!!


----------



## glennbo123

afwdwfan said:


> Congratulations to Poppy on his many accomplishments and his award.



Thank you sir!



afwdwfan said:


> I'll just leave it at that.  I'd hate to get too specific and have your mom correct me.



You're a quick learner.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you survived.  That would be a heck of a way to celebrate your anniversary.



Really!  Dodged that bullet.



afwdwfan said:


> Or just work on those core muscles!!!  I think that's a by-product of a lot of kayaking anyway.



Oh brother.  A little bit of back support is not too much to ask!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow!  You really know your animals!  Are you a zookeeper or something?



No, but I play one on TV.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, so you follow up talk about sharks with a comment about Publix having the best fried chicken.  You didn't go out and bait sharks with Publix chicken, did you???



Heck no, that'd be a waste of perfectly good fried chicken!



afwdwfan said:


> Why be sorry.  We're all thinking the same thing.



Good, glad I'm not the only one!  It really kind of played out that way, except this guy wasn't wearing a sport coat and sailor hat, and the boat wasn't moving nearly as fast.



afwdwfan said:


> Hey, she's the one that had to charge you $2.20 for computer use and 2 printed pages.



Thank you, that was my perspective on it too.  And actually, my first draft of the chapter was a little more along those lines...like, if it's such a bother for you, you could always waive the twenty cents!  I ended up editing that out.  Until now.  



afwdwfan said:


> Way to take advantage of your opportunity for redemption.



It wasn't too hard, I wanted one too of course!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, that's a cool Disney touch.



Very nice!


----------



## glennbo123

lovegrumpy said:


> We are hear now and loving it.



All right!  Glad to hear it lovegrumpy!



lovegrumpy said:


> My oldest used his gopro on the bike ride over.



Hey, don't steal my next chapter!  



lovegrumpy said:


> I might have said done bad words do lets hope it didn't pick it up.



*Might* have?   



lovegrumpy said:


> The bike ride was killer for me.



Make sure your bike is in good shape...exchanging mine for a better one made a world of difference for me.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> That kayak tour looks so much fun!  I considered it, but haven't given it a try.  I'm thinking on the agenda next trip!



That's the spirit...go for it!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I love that end of the resort for getting a room since you get to watch the tour come back in at the end of the day.



Yes, I liked that end of the resort, but alas, our suite was waaaay at the other end.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Looks like a fun day at the beach, even with the rain!  I just love the beach down at the beach house!  And  for a dole whip!



It was a pretty good day, even with the rain.  I really like the beach there too.  And yeah, any day with a dole whip has to rank right up there!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> How cool that they had Anniversary wishes for you and Judy on the TV! As usual, Disney comes through with the   And HHIR seems to be especially good at it.



We appreciated it.  I don't even remember how we saw it...I guess I was flipping channels and saw some birthday wishes or something and thought that I'd watch it for a little bit to see if we were on there, and sure enough.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Love all the recognition for Poppy!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## KatMark

Slowly catching up again. Seems to be a never ending project these days (busy weekend...a DIS meet an hour away, moving our oldest son out of the house, etc.).

I'm glad Judy got the tax thing taken care of.

Love seeing pictures of Shadow.

Not a bad selfie at all.

Sorry about the rain on your beach day, but glad to see it emptied out...even if only for more people to come. 

I'm not a Dole Whip lover but glad you surprised Judy with one.

Poor Judy with one more thing she needs to watch when using a spice.

Great pictures during the rain storm.

How cool is that they scrolled your names across the screen for your anniversary.


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Confession:  if we hadn't just gotten there, there's a chance we'd have been scattering too!



There is something fun about being in a bathing suit and being caught in the rain.  




glennbo123 said:


> They need more allergens though.






glennbo123 said:


> She's still learning some of the scientific names she needs to watch out for.



I am still learning that there may be more things I am allergic to.  




glennbo123 said:


> No fun.  And it's hard to tell a chef what you can't have when it's buried stuff like that.



I have had some really good chefs at Disney help me in finding things to eat.  Some are crazy cautious, too cautious sometimes and some really have gone out of their way to "create" something for me.  
I finally made a card and divided it up into red - can't have, yellow - can have in small amounts and Green - tested positive but eat in moderation. Most Chefs have said it helps them because they can take it back into the kitchen to look against ingredients. 



franandaj said:


> I was wondering about the whole Dewey Decimal system the other day when I was at the library picking a mystery fiction book in the "sorted by author" section of the library.  I was wondering just when that whole thing suffered it's demise, or do they still use it in scholarly libraries?  They sure hammered that into our heads as kids!



I was thinking the same thing.   I did notice it years ago, like maybe 10 or 15?   When I was in the library a lot with the kids looking for those darned AR book titles they HAD to read.  
Not sure what you would do with a Library science degree now?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> The Dewey Decimal System, what a scam that was.  Boy, that Dewey guy really cleaned up on that deal.



I hope he shared the proceeds with Huey and Louie.



glennbo123 said:


> From there, we stopped at CVS to get an insulated bag.  It killed us to have to buy another insulated bag, since we've got like half a dozen of them lying around at home.  But we didn't bring any of them because our newly-purchased Costco beach chairs had them built-in.  And of course, now you know from an earlier chapter, that our beach plan for the rest of the week consisted of rented chairs and umbrella rather than our own beach chairs.



This economic plan seems to have some holes in it.  I'm worried you're now going to rent a car for the rest of the week.



glennbo123 said:


> Oh, and I gave the seasoning to someone at work after we got back home.  I was imagining how that exchange would go:  "Hey, would you like this seasoning?  It made Judy sick...and I'd like you to have it!"







glennbo123 said:


> "Are you taking a picture of me?"



No, nothing to see here.  Please disperse.



glennbo123 said:


> Then of course, I was able to make up for my big fiasco from the previous day and I delivered Judy a Dole Whip, which she did not know would be available here.  She was in heaven.



Ah, thank goodness!  The vacation has been saved!



glennbo123 said:


> After dinner, Judy read while I caught up on trip notes.  Then we happened to see Anniversary wishes to us go by on the TVs resort channel.  I waited for them to cycle around again so that I could get a picture of it.



Very cool!  And a very Disney touch.



glennbo123 said:


> So that it was it for another day at Hilton Head.  Just one of those nights when it's nasty outside, but it feels all nice and cozy to be inside listening to it.
> 
> Sometimes, I like them best.



I can dig it.  Especially with a loved one around.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Glen!  I'm finally back from vacation and trying to catch up.  I'm glad Judy's reaction wasn't more dramatic - too bad she is struggling with seasonings, I know she likes to cook.  Great kayak tour pics!  Funny about the near miss with the boat - I guess because it was a miss.  The rain looks like a nice time to relax and read, even if it does cramp your beach time.


----------



## jerseygal

My friend didn't have a lot of time to tell me about all of the details, but she did say that her family had an AWESOME TIME!

They were there mid August and she did say it was quite hot, nothing that she didn't expect though. She said there was a very nice breeze by the water though. This was their 1st time at HHI, and really enjoyed it! They loved biking to the beach and relaxing!
She enjoyed having access to many restaurants as well!
She said that were on the top floor, 2 BR so there was no noise above them!

So HAPPY to hear such positive feedback! Hoping to get a 7 month reservation, end of May, 1st  week of June! We'll see!


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> He should've sent his stent-double.  Ba dum bum.
> 
> 
> 
> !



  Good one!!!!  

So - you caught sight of the never aging Shadow!  Love it!  

Fun day at the beach despite the brief interruption for rain.  

Glad Judy was able to find a place to take care of her non vacation business.  What - no pictures of the library?  

Lunch and dinner look yummy!  Great way to spend a rainy evening.  The whole one bedroom thing still looks like such a luxury for me.  I may need to splurge on one when we return to HHI as a couple.


----------



## MEK

Love the anniversary message!  That is too cute!


----------



## englishrose47

Great Update Gleen.. The Anniversary banner was a nice touch ans Soooooo Disney!! Sounds like a very relaxing vacation so far!! Look at this NO smart alec remarks !! I must be leaving them for Mark and Marv the Bobsy twins


----------



## Steppesister

Just sat and read the whole darned thing. Funtastic for sure- all but the sucky beginning of bikes, and the whole Dole Whip Debaucle (not a clue how to spell that, and I'm too lazy to push the spell check button- which I could have done multiple times now in the time it has taken me to write all this out. ). 

But seriously, lovely, lovely vacation so far! Write on!


----------



## glennbo123

Steppesister said:


> Just sat and read the whole darned thing. Funtastic for sure- all but the sucky beginning of bikes, and the whole Dole Whip Debaucle (not a clue how to spell that, and I'm too lazy to push the spell check button- which I could have done multiple times now in the time it has taken me to write all this out. ).
> 
> But seriously, lovely, lovely vacation so far! Write on!



I hate to answer comments out of order, but...since I see you posting while I'm online, I have to say "HI!!"   

Thanks for checking on us over here.  I should have another chapter up in a day or two.


I'm also texting a co-worker who's at the World right now, being a tour-guide-by-text, so yeah, I'm kind of in heaven.  Almost as good as being there.


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> I hate to answer comments out of order, but...since I see you posting while I'm online, I have to say "HI!!"
> 
> Thanks for checking on us over here.  I should have another chapter up in a day or two.
> 
> 
> I'm also texting a co-worker who's at the World right now, being a tour-guide-by-text, so yeah, I'm kind of in heaven.  Almost as good as being there.



Well... hi back at ya!!  It's good to check in every once in a while in between house cleaning duties and homeschool lessons. 

Looking forward to the next chapters as you get them up. 

NIIIIICE! I'm sure they'll have a great time with your expert leading!

 I may take a plunge and start buying park tickets in advance of an yet unplanned, undetermined trip- just to avoid the inevitable ticket price increases.


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Slowly catching up again. Seems to be a never ending project these days (busy weekend...a DIS meet an hour away, moving our oldest son out of the house, etc.).



Oh, I know...I'm always behind on the threads I'm following.  But being busy is good.



KatMark said:


> I'm glad Judy got the tax thing taken care of.



When it comes to money, you have to pay attention.



KatMark said:


> Love seeing pictures of Shadow.







KatMark said:


> Not a bad selfie at all.



Say "cheese!"  



KatMark said:


> Sorry about the rain on your beach day, but glad to see it emptied out...even if only for more people to come.



I guess it would've been worse if it hadn't rained...nobody leaving, more people coming.  



KatMark said:


> I'm not a Dole Whip lover but glad you surprised Judy with one.



Yeah, she had no idea that they were available there, so a nice surprise.



KatMark said:


> Poor Judy with one more thing she needs to watch when using a spice.



 



KatMark said:


> Great pictures during the rain storm.



Thank you.



KatMark said:


> How cool is that they scrolled your names across the screen for your anniversary.



Yep!  



Poolrat said:


> There is something fun about being in a bathing suit and being caught in the rain.



Yes, but there's still some strange human nature stuff, like trying to protect yourself from the rain, walking around with your head ducked-down, etc.  We seem to forget that we're in our bathing suit and were intending on getting wet.  



Poolrat said:


> I am still learning that there may be more things I am allergic to.



Hopefully not things that end in "isney".   



Poolrat said:


> I have had some really good chefs at Disney help me in finding things to eat.  Some are crazy cautious, too cautious sometimes and some really have gone out of their way to "create" something for me.
> I finally made a card and divided it up into red - can't have, yellow - can have in small amounts and Green - tested positive but eat in moderation. Most Chefs have said it helps them because they can take it back into the kitchen to look against ingredients.



Good work!    Especially that it's something they can take with them back to the kitchen.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hope he shared the proceeds with Huey and Louie.



Great line, but the judges are going to have to award Rob the *+1* 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This economic plan seems to have some holes in it.  I'm worried you're now going to rent a car for the rest of the week.



If only HHI had a "meal plan" that I could purchase, in addition to groceries.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No, nothing to see here.  Please disperse.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ah, thank goodness!  The vacation has been saved!



Never underestimate the power of the Dole Whip.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very cool!  And a very Disney touch.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can dig it.  Especially with a loved one around.


----------



## glennbo123

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Glen!  I'm finally back from vacation and trying to catch up.  I'm glad Judy's reaction wasn't more dramatic - too bad she is struggling with seasonings, I know she likes to cook.



Hi Tammie!  Hope you had a great vacation.  Yeah, her reactions aren't medical emergencies or anything, but she feels a whole lot better avoiding certain things.  Her diet is much more limited these days.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Great kayak tour pics!  Funny about the near miss with the boat - I guess because it was a miss.



It was a strange moment, for sure!  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> The rain looks like a nice time to relax and read, even if it does cramp your beach time.



Not the best beach day, but we'll take it.



jerseygal said:


> My friend didn't have a lot of time to tell me about all of the details, but she did say that her family had an AWESOME TIME!



That's great to hear.  Having stayed there now, I can say that I'm not surprised!  



jerseygal said:


> They were there mid August and she did say it was quite hot, nothing that she didn't expect though. She said there was a very nice breeze by the water though. This was their 1st time at HHI, and really enjoyed it! They loved biking to the beach and relaxing!
> She enjoyed having access to many restaurants as well!
> She said that were on the top floor, 2 BR so there was no noise above them!



HHI isn't your typical Disney vacation, that's for sure.  Very relaxing...beach, pool, nature walks, biking, restaurants, etc.  As long as you're not looking to go-go-go (like at the parks), what more could you want?



jerseygal said:


> So HAPPY to hear such positive feedback! Hoping to get a 7 month reservation, end of May, 1st  week of June! We'll see!



Yes, it's great to hear good feedback about the resort.  Good luck on getting a reservation for the dates that you want.



MEK said:


> Good one!!!!







MEK said:


> So - you caught sight of the never aging Shadow!  Love it!



The resort mascot!



MEK said:


> Fun day at the beach despite the brief interruption for rain.



Not too bad.



MEK said:


> Glad Judy was able to find a place to take care of her non vacation business.  What - no pictures of the library?



I never even considered it!  



MEK said:


> Lunch and dinner look yummy!  Great way to spend a rainy evening.  The whole one bedroom thing still looks like such a luxury for me.  I may need to splurge on one when we return to HHI as a couple.



It was a splurge for us, but we loved having it with the kitchen and laundry, of course.



MEK said:


> Love the anniversary message!  That is too cute!







englishrose47 said:


> Great Update Gleen.



Thank you Roosie!  



englishrose47 said:


> The Anniversary banner was a nice touch ans Soooooo Disney!! Sounds like a very relaxing vacation so far!!



We had such a nice time.  So relaxing, and we loved it there.



englishrose47 said:


> Look at this NO smart alec remarks !!



Well, except for calling me "Gleen".  



englishrose47 said:


> I must be leaving them for Mark and Marv the Bobsy twins



They get in their fair share!


----------



## glennbo123

Steppesister said:


> Well... hi back at ya!!  It's good to check in every once in a while in between house cleaning duties and homeschool lessons.



  Assign 'em a big book report or something, so that you have more free time!



Steppesister said:


> Looking forward to the next chapters as you get them up.







Steppesister said:


> NIIIIICE! I'm sure they'll have a great time with your expert leading!



It was a mom and her animal-obsessed 3-year old, so I had to think a little differently -- no Expedition Everest and Space Mountain; it was the Safari and Jungle Cruise that were the big hits.



Steppesister said:


> I may take a plunge and start buying park tickets in advance of an yet unplanned, undetermined trip- just to avoid the inevitable ticket price increases.



Good plan.  Plus you're guaranteed a trip....we'd hate for these tickets to go to waste!


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

I'm really enjoying your report!  DH and I have been to HHI several times, but never the Disney property, and I just booked several nights for us and the kids over spring break this morning!  I'm glad to see the beach looks really nice!

Laurie


----------



## glennbo123

Sarabi's Cubs said:


> I'm really enjoying your report!



Thank you Sarabi's Cubs and  to the trip report.



Sarabi's Cubs said:


> DH and I have been to HHI several times, but never the Disney property, and I just booked several nights for us and the kids over spring break this morning!  I'm glad to see the beach looks really nice!
> 
> Laurie



That's great!  You'll know your way around the island already, and I'm sure you'll have a great stay at the resort.

And from your ticker it looks like you have under 2 weeks until an ABD trip -- how awesome is that?!


----------



## glennbo123

In the time that we had on Monday (previous chapter) just sitting and watching the rain from under our beach umbrella, I got to thinking about the difficulty we had in finding the Beach House on our first bike outing.  Maps are fine, and verbal descriptions such as, "you'll see a spot where it looks like you wouldn't be allowed through, but just keep on going" are even more helpful , but what we really need, especially in this day and age, is a video.  But who would volunteer for this task?  Who knows the path, with all its twists and turns?  Who would be willing to take up the mantle of this challenge set before him?  Who's got an iPhone and free time?

<Glennbo looks around, sees no one else who hears the voices in his head.>

"Um, I guess I'll do it."

Waking up on Tuesday morning, I was thinking about making the just-described biking video and realized that one problem was that iPhone video doesn't let you stop and start recording – when you stop, it saves the video.  And it's too long of a trip to do one long shot.  I figured there had to be an app that would let you stop and start recording, basically editing on-the-fly, and I found one called Emoji Cam, which also fit my price range, of "free".  I downloaded it and tested it out and it seemed to do the trick.

It was now around 7 o'clock and I wanted to get going, before there was very much activity on the bike trail.  I showered and started working on putting some breakfast together for myself.  I made some eggs and toast, and Judy heated up some bacon that she had cooked earlier.  I put half a Via packet in the coffee mug since the mugs are small and it's pretty potent, and I was afraid that Judy would pick up the Via packet and spill the rest so I told her to be careful – it's still _Via_-ble.  Ba-dum-bum.






We made our plan for the day, which was to go to the Outlets in the morning.  With the rain that we had the night before, it didn't look like today was going to be a good beach day.  We'd at least go outlet-shopping until lunchtime or so, and then see if the weather was good enough to try out the resort pool.

But first, I'd take a little bike trip to the Beach House and back, and record it for y'all.

Ladies and Gentlemen, for your viewing pleasure, I give you Glennbo's "Cycling to Beach House video", take 1.

Biking to the Beach House, Take 1​
I seem to be going  s-o-o-o    s-l-o-o-w  on that video, but I thought I was going normal-speed at the time.

I came back to the suite and tried and tried and tried to upload that video to Youtube, but couldn't get it to upload.  Ahh, technology.


Up next:  The Outlets and the Big Dipper Pool
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## Steppesister

Can't watch video due to utterly crappy internet data constrictures. But I"m sure it's riveting!  

I see bacon on the plate. I didn't need much more.


----------



## glennbo123

Steppesister said:


> Can't watch video due to utterly crappy internet data constrictures. But I"m sure it's riveting!



  I just gotta find a tux to wear to the Oscars.



Steppesister said:


> I see bacon on the plate. I didn't need much more.



Bacon!

It wasn't a big chapter, but once you show a picture with bacon in it, you might as well wrap it up because you've already hit the apex.  It's all downhill from there.


----------



## jedijill

Bacon.  <drool>

Bravo!  I'm nominating you for a YouTube award.    In all seriousness, its a great video and if I was going to HHI anytime soon, it would really help me out!

Jill in CO


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> Assign 'em a big book report or something, so that you have more free time!




It's only good until the 29th... then the hammer drops. I'll be dreaming of bedpans and needlesticks. (you caught that right?)




glennbo123 said:


> It was a mom and her animal-obsessed 3-year old, so I had to think a little differently -- no Expedition Everest and Space Mountain; it was the Safari and Jungle Cruise that were the big hits.



The olde... eh hmm.. more mature I get, the more I realize that those also can make a rather nice line up! 




glennbo123 said:


> Good plan.  Plus you're guaranteed a trip....we'd hate for these tickets to go to waste!



The trip is guaranteed. I told my family they can either come with me or stay home. Either way, that is how I'll be rewarding myself if I ever make it through.


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> I just gotta find a tux to wear to the Oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon!
> 
> It wasn't a big chapter, but once you show a picture with bacon in it, you might as well wrap it up because you've already hit the apex.  It's all downhill from there.



Save it. You can wear it to my next daughter's wedding. 

^truth.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

That is a great video. It was very confusing for us the first time we biked to the beach house. We rode right past the entrance and biked back on the beach, which the beach house is also tough to find from the beach if you do not know where it is.


----------



## dvc4life

Great video Glenn!  Seems like a narrow path you were on at times.  Eek!  And I bet it can get quite busy.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> I found one called Emoji Cam, which also fit my price range, of "free".  I downloaded it and tested it out and it seemed to do the trick.



Hey, you have the same app budget that I do!



glennbo123 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, for your viewing pleasure, I give you Glennbo's "Cycling to Beach House video", take 1.



Thanks for the tips!  Whenever we try this place out, I'm sure I will refer to this and then get really lazy and take the shuttle.




Steppesister said:


> I see bacon on the plate. I didn't need much more.



I knew I liked you, Liesa.


----------



## Steppesister

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I knew I liked you, Liesa.



I aim to please. Did I mention it was homemade bacon, bleu cheese bread for dinner last night. Too bad you live on the E. Coast. Suckah....


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Steppesister said:


> I aim to please. Did I mention it was homemade bacon, bleu cheese bread for dinner last night. Too bad you live on the E. Coast. Suckah....



Don't make me come back there!


----------



## Steppesister

You'd be disappointed. It's all gone. (Glenn, has my obnoxious hijacking of your thread annoyed you yet?)


----------



## KatMark

Okay...now I want bacon! 

Great job on the video, Glenn. That must have been tough to do while riding your bike with two hands on at all times.


----------



## franandaj

Great video!  Did you hold the iPhone while you were riding?  If so you have a very steady hand.  It was a lot father than I would have expected.  I loved that you stopped and looked both ways before crossing the street.  I wonder if parents teach their kids that these day.  I suppose not since they don't even know enough to get their heads out of their phones before crossing the street.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

You know, the trip to the beach house kinda reminds me of the walk to/from Boardwalk/DHS. A little obscure if you don't know where to start.

And I have to add in a great big THANK YOU for NOT going vertical video on the iPhone leaving that tall and thin strip to watch. Drives me crazy.


----------



## MEK

Ahhhh - HH bike path.  Can't say I ever rode a bike on it but I sure have run on it quite a few times.  In fact, I ran right past the beach house one time.   

And then one morning I heard this car horn that wouldn't stop.  The car was pulled on the side of the road right past the beach house.  I ran up to see what was going on and the guy in the car sort of woke up and drove away.  Sort of scary because I was certain he was drunk or still hungover from the night before.  

Despite the rain the evening before it looks like a decent morning.


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Your video seems like it could be quite helpful, as I can now see how one could get lost attempting to get to the beach.  Kinda like National Lampoon's vacation "Look kids, Big Ben...Parliament", as they keep going in circles.  I would certainly get lost!

But is it weird, that all I can think of in my head is someone riding their bike, while watching your video on their phone and inadvertently taking a wrong turn (as they weren't paying attention) and going head over handle bars into the water, ala movie style?! 

Yes...that's how my mind rolls!


----------



## natebenma

glennbo123 said:


> I think we corresponded about this once before -- it's a Fuji XP60, purchased at Costco last summer.  I believe you have the same one?
> 
> Really?  You've had leak issues with all of those???    From the instructions with this one, it sounds like the most vulnerable spot is the battery compartment.



Yes, I actually have 2 Fuji XPs- one in blue and one in yellow.  I was so impressed with it, when it went on sale at Sam's Club I purchased the second one.  And got the service plan and figure if one of them fails, I could get a replacement.

Yes, I have had leak issues with all of those cameras.  They do get a lot of water time between pools, the beach, water parks and theme parks, so I go into it knowing that it may not be a long-term relationship.  

Yes, the battery compartment is the weakest link.






MEK said:


> So - you caught sight of the never aging Shadow!  Love it!



Is he related to Rover, the never-aging dog in Carousel of Progress?


----------



## jerseygal

glennbo123 said:


> In the time that we had on Monday (previous chapter) just sitting and watching the rain from under our beach umbrella, I got to thinking about the difficulty we had in finding the Beach House on our first bike outing.  Maps are fine, and verbal descriptions such as, "you'll see a spot where it looks like you wouldn't be allowed through, but just keep on going" are even more helpful , but what we really need, especially in this day and age, is a video.  But who would volunteer for this task?  Who knows the path, with all its twists and turns?  Who would be willing to take up the mantle of this challenge set before him?  Who's got an iPhone and free time?
> 
> <Glennbo looks around, sees no one else who hears the voices in his head.>
> 
> "Um, I guess I'll do it."
> 
> Waking up on Tuesday morning, I was thinking about making the just-described biking video and realized that one problem was that iPhone video doesn't let you stop and start recording  when you stop, it saves the video.  And it's too long of a trip to do one long shot.  I figured there had to be an app that would let you stop and start recording, basically editing on-the-fly, and I found one called Emoji Cam, which also fit my price range, of "free".  I downloaded it and tested it out and it seemed to do the trick.
> 
> It was now around 7 o'clock and I wanted to get going, before there was very much activity on the bike trail.  I showered and started working on putting some breakfast together for myself.  I made some eggs and toast, and Judy heated up some bacon that she had cooked earlier.  I put half a Via packet in the coffee mug since the mugs are small and it's pretty potent, and I was afraid that Judy would pick up the Via packet and spill the rest so I told her to be careful  it's still _Via_-ble.  Ba-dum-bum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made our plan for the day, which was to go to the Outlets in the morning.  With the rain that we had the night before, it didn't look like today was going to be a good beach day.  We'd at least go outlet-shopping until lunchtime or so, and then see if the weather was good enough to try out the resort pool.
> 
> But first, I'd take a little bike trip to the Beach House and back, and record it for y'all.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, for your viewing pleasure, I give you Glennbo's "Cycling to Beach House video", take 1.
> 
> Biking to the Beach House, Take 1​
> I seem to be going  s-o-o-o    s-l-o-o-w  on that video, but I thought I was going normal-speed at the time.
> 
> I came back to the suite and tried and tried and tried to upload that video to Youtube, but couldn't get it to upload.  Ahh, technology.
> 
> 
> Up next:  The Outlets and the Big Dipper Pool



THANKS for the GREAT VIDEO! SO HELPFUL!
How long would you say at an "average" pace, one way? Thanks!


----------



## natebenma

What a nice, productive and informative morning you had!

That was a really helpful video you made


----------



## Poolrat

Nice video and Thanks.  I do agree it looks narrow and unforgiving.  Where I grew up it was 7 miles to the beach along a path next to the HWY.  

It was set back except at the bridges and then there was a railing to keep us apart.   On at least one occasion I have made contact with that railing. 


I MIGHT want to ride over but I know I probably will not want to ride back at  the end of the day.  

Bacon ALWAYS gets a drool......


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great job on the video   I would not be able to film while riding, unless I had a helmet cam.   It seems a long way to the beach and pool.  Is there a pool near the rooms, too?  Signals deck looks like a nice place to hang out and enjoy the view.


----------



## CreightonsMomma

Great little video, Glen!  

(Too short of an update though. I'm trying to procrastinate here....guess i'll go do my laundry.... )


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Still enjoying the read, even though we have been back from out own long weekend at HH for 6 *sigh* days *sigh*.  We have decided two things:

1) A four day weekend is still entirely too short.  We hope to stay for a whole week next year.  

2)  If we ever do buy into DVC (secondary market) it will likely be here.  What an amazing place!  And I'm not at all picky about where I stay at WDW as long as it has a balcony, but if this is the place I book at 11 months out, so be it.

Who knew that four days on an island in SC could renew a gal's spirit?  Amazing!

Cheers,
A


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Bacon.  <drool>



Mmm.  Had some this mornin'.



jedijill said:


> Bravo!  I'm nominating you for a YouTube award.







jedijill said:


> In all seriousness, its a great video and if I was going to HHI anytime soon, it would really help me out!



Yay, thanks!



Steppesister said:


> It's only good until the 29th... then the hammer drops. I'll be dreaming of bedpans and needlesticks. (you caught that right?)



Back to school or some on-the-job training?



Steppesister said:


> The olde... eh hmm.. more mature I get, the more I realize that those also can make a rather nice line up!



True.



Steppesister said:


> The trip is guaranteed. I told my family they can either come with me or stay home. Either way, that is how I'll be rewarding myself if I ever make it through.



You need a reward for yourself after all of this schoolin'.



Steppesister said:


> Save it. You can wear it to my next daughter's wedding.
> 
> ^truth.



Is there a date?



ProudMommyof2 said:


> That is a great video. It was very confusing for us the first time we biked to the beach house. We rode right past the entrance and biked back on the beach, which the beach house is also tough to find from the beach if you do not know where it is.



Whoa, I bet it's even tougher from the beach, at least the first time.  It's a little hard to see the Beach House over the dunes and grass and stuff.  That first time is definitely a little tricky, then after that it's not hard at all.


----------



## glennbo123

dvc4life said:


> Great video Glenn!  Seems like a narrow path you were on at times.  Eek!  And I bet it can get quite busy.  Thanks for sharing!



Thank Chris.  It's a width where it's fine if you're not passing anybody coming from the other direction, but if so, you have to be careful that you don't knock each others' handlebars.  It is a little bit busy during the day.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, you have the same app budget that I do!



  Yes!

Cheep.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks for the tips!  Whenever we try this place out, I'm sure I will refer to this and then get really lazy and take the shuttle.



Or ride into a tree, because you're busy watching your phone screen.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I knew I liked you, Liesa.







Steppesister said:


> I aim to please. Did I mention it was homemade bacon, bleu cheese bread for dinner last night. Too bad you live on the E. Coast. Suckah....



Homemade bacon?  That's the best.  Thick slices.  Mmmmm.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't make me come back there!







Steppesister said:


> You'd be disappointed. It's all gone. (Glenn, has my obnoxious hijacking of your thread annoyed you yet?)


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Okay...now I want bacon!



That is no laughing matter!  



KatMark said:


> Great job on the video, Glenn. That must have been tough to do while riding your bike with two hands on at all times.



Hands on the bike?  Who used any hands on the bike?  I had my phone in one hand and lighting equipment in the other.  



franandaj said:


> Great video!  Did you hold the iPhone while you were riding?  If so you have a very steady hand.



Yep, I held the phone.



franandaj said:


> It was a lot father than I would have expected.



It was a tad bit further than I expected too, because on the first trip we didn't go far enough before I started turning down other streets thinking, "it has to be around here somewhere!"  



franandaj said:


> I loved that you stopped and looked both ways before crossing the street.  I wonder if parents teach their kids that these day.  I suppose not since they don't even know enough to get their heads out of their phones before crossing the street.



I wasn't sure if I should turn the camera to show that I was looking each way, or just keep it pointed forward and say that I was.  

Yeah, I don't know.  We certainly taught our kids when they were tykes, before they got phones.  Hopefully, they paid attention enough.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> You know, the trip to the beach house kinda reminds me of the walk to/from Boardwalk/DHS. A little obscure if you don't know where to start.



I haven't made that walk yet -- hope to next year though!  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> And I have to add in a great big THANK YOU for NOT going vertical video on the iPhone leaving that tall and thin strip to watch. Drives me crazy.



I wouldn't dream of doing anything else.  But on the other hand...now that I know what might drive you over the edge...hmmm.  



MEK said:


> Ahhhh - HH bike path.  Can't say I ever rode a bike on it but I sure have run on it quite a few times.  In fact, I ran right past the beach house one time.



You are not the first to tell me that they did that!  The place really is not intuitively obvious to find...at least on the first try.



MEK said:


> And then one morning I heard this car horn that wouldn't stop.  The car was pulled on the side of the road right past the beach house.  I ran up to see what was going on and the guy in the car sort of woke up and drove away.  Sort of scary because I was certain he was drunk or still hungover from the night before.



 



MEK said:


> Despite the rain the evening before it looks like a decent morning.



Yeah, we totally should've switched our beach and Outlet days.  But I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## glennbo123

nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Your video seems like it could be quite helpful, as I can now see how one could get lost attempting to get to the beach.  Kinda like National Lampoon's vacation "Look kids, Big Ben...Parliament", as they keep going in circles.  I would certainly get lost!



  Yes, and there's even a traffic circle in this one too!

I guess another difficulty might be that you can't actually see the beach until you get to the Beach House (and beyond it, actually.)  So no reference points, really.



nittanyliongirl02 said:


> But is it weird, that all I can think of in my head is someone riding their bike, while watching your video on their phone and inadvertently taking a wrong turn (as they weren't paying attention) and going head over handle bars into the water, ala movie style?!



And accompanied by the "Wilhelm Scream".



nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Yes...that's how my mind rolls!



You grew up watching too much TV.  

Just like me!



natebenma said:


> Yes, I actually have 2 Fuji XPs- one in blue and one in yellow.  I was so impressed with it, when it went on sale at Sam's Club I purchased the second one.  And got the service plan and figure if one of them fails, I could get a replacement.



Oh that's right...I got mine at Costco and you got yours at Sam's Club with a similar promotion/discount.  I forgot about that.



natebenma said:


> Yes, I have had leak issues with all of those cameras.  They do get a lot of water time between pools, the beach, water parks and theme parks, so I go into it knowing that it may not be a long-term relationship.



Wow, that's a lot of use.  Mine hasn't been out since this trip back in June.



natebenma said:


> Yes, the battery compartment is the weakest link.



You _are_ the weakest link...goo'bye!



natebenma said:


> Is he related to Rover, the never-aging dog in Carousel of Progress?



Kinda looks like him, doesn't he?!  



natebenma said:


> What a nice, productive and informative morning you had!
> 
> That was a really helpful video you made



Thanks Dee!



jerseygal said:


> THANKS for the GREAT VIDEO! SO HELPFUL!



Thank you jerseygal!  You're welcome!



jerseygal said:


> How long would you say at an "average" pace, one way? Thanks!



I'm guessing around 12-15 minutes.  I'm sure that we were under 15 minutes, but kept a pretty good pace.



Poolrat said:


> Nice video and Thanks.  I do agree it looks narrow and unforgiving.



It was only tricky when you passed somebody going the other way.  Particularly so when going under the bridge...now _that_ spot was narrow!!



Poolrat said:


> Where I grew up it was 7 miles to the beach along a path next to the HWY.
> 
> It was set back except at the bridges and then there was a railing to keep us apart.   On at least one occasion I have made contact with that railing.



Good practice for when you'd get your drivers license.  



Poolrat said:


> I MIGHT want to ride over but I know I probably will not want to ride back at  the end of the day.



Oh, it wasn't bad at all.  It was nice to get some exercise.



Poolrat said:


> Bacon ALWAYS gets a drool......



Mmmm.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Great job on the video   I would not be able to film while riding, unless I had a helmet cam.



Yeah, I wasn't going to find one of those anytime soon, so just tried to go early, before too many people got on the path.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> It seems a long way to the beach and pool.  Is there a pool near the rooms, too?



It's a mile and a quarter.  Yes, there is another pool at the resort itself....coming up in the next chapter.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Signals deck looks like a nice place to hang out and enjoy the view.



The spot where there was a take-out window had a couple of tables and was a nice little spot.  I don't think that you could see the ocean very well from there, but some beachy vegetation at least.


----------



## glennbo123

CreightonsMomma said:


> Great little video, Glen!
> 
> (Too short of an update though. I'm trying to procrastinate here....guess i'll go do my laundry.... )



Funny you say that Jen.  I had it as a much bigger chapter, and then right as I was about to post I thought "why am I putting the video and all of this other stuff into the same chapter?  I'll save it for another, and have it already written!"  So yeah, look for more in a couple of days!  



adrianna_sarah said:


> Still enjoying the read, even though we have been back from out own long weekend at HH for 6 *sigh* days *sigh*.  We have decided two things:
> 
> 1) A four day weekend is still entirely too short.  We hope to stay for a whole week next year.
> 
> 2)  If we ever do buy into DVC (secondary market) it will likely be here.  What an amazing place!  And I'm not at all picky about where I stay at WDW as long as it has a balcony, but if this is the place I book at 11 months out, so be it.
> 
> Who knew that four days on an island in SC could renew a gal's spirit?  Amazing!
> 
> Cheers,
> A



I'm so happy that you enjoyed your stay there Adrianna!  A week there was wonderful...I can believe that 4 days felt too short.  You probably just started to really unwind.

The only issues I see with buying-into DVC there are 1) the dues are kinda high, and 2) if you wanted a park visit, you can't get a reservation at a WDW resort at 11-months out.  For example, for next year we're planning on going to WDW in late June and hoping to stay at the Boardwalk.  So I've made reservations at Kidani (AKL is our home resort) and I'm hoping to switch them to BWV at 7-months.  If it doesn't work out, I've still got the Kidani reservation.  I couldn't do that with a non-WDW home resort like Vero or Hilton Head.  'Course, I can't get a HHI reservation at 11-months out, so it all depends on what you think you'll be doing the most!


----------



## Squidgyness

Hi Glenn, I was worried I might have missed an update due to a trip for a wedding, but I see I've returned just in time for one' 

An informative video, I can see how that route could have been confusing for a first timer, but at least anyone looking to visit there has it as a reference point now so they should be fine as long as they use that video!

Looking forwards to the next update as always


----------



## jerseygal

glennbo123 said:


> Thank you jerseygal!  You're welcome!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing around 12-15 minutes.  I'm sure that we were under 15 minutes, but kept a pretty good pace.
> 
> 
> It was only tricky when you passed somebody going the other way.  Particularly so when going under the bridge...now _that_ spot was narrow!!
> 
> 
> Oh, it wasn't bad at all.  It was nice to get some exercise.
> 
> 
> It's a mile and a quarter.  Yes, there is another pool at the resort itself....coming up in the next chapter.
> 
> THANKS; now I have a better sense of mileage and time!  GREAT way to start the day with exercise!


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> Maps are fine, and verbal descriptions such as, "you'll see a spot where it looks like you wouldn't be allowed through, but just keep on going" are even more helpful , but what we really need, especially in this day and age, is a video.


You'd think Disney would have already thought of that one.



glennbo123 said:


> <Glennbo looks around, sees no one else who hears the voices in his head.>


But now they're trying to figure out what that look of sudden revelation on your face is all about.  



glennbo123 said:


> Biking to the Beach House, Take 1​


Great video/resort tour.  And I'm kind of excited that I clicked the link and didn't get the firewall page.  Either our IT department opened up Youtube, or something isn't working right today...


----------



## My_Pal_Pluto

Howdy Glenn ... can't view the video from work "boooooo" ... but, I guarantee I'll get the see it from home (hoping tonight) ... great to be reconnected on the boards and looking forward to catching up!!!


----------



## glennbo123

Squidgyness said:


> Hi Glenn, I was worried I might have missed an update due to a trip for a wedding, but I see I've returned just in time for one'



Never fear Squidge, you can always catch up.  



Squidgyness said:


> An informative video, I can see how that route could have been confusing for a first timer, but at least anyone looking to visit there has it as a reference point now so they should be fine as long as they use that video!



And there were enough twists and turns that verbal descriptions were a little difficult to follow.  Hey, maybe the video will help somebody get prepared for a visit, who knows.  I  hope so!



Squidgyness said:


> Looking forwards to the next update as always







jerseygal said:


> THANKS; now I have a better sense of mileage and time!  GREAT way to start the day with exercise!



We liked it for that reason also.  We do enough eating and lounging on vacation...it's good to to do something "active", even for a little bit.



afwdwfan said:


> You'd think Disney would have already thought of that one.



Well, in their defense, they probably need someone like me to show them how to make movies.  



afwdwfan said:


> But now they're trying to figure out what that look of sudden revelation on your face is all about.



I saw the light!  



afwdwfan said:


> Great video/resort tour.  And I'm kind of excited that I clicked the link and didn't get the firewall page.  Either our IT department opened up Youtube, or something isn't working right today...



All Glennbo videos are IT-approved!!


----------



## glennbo123

My_Pal_Pluto said:


> Howdy Glenn



Hi Rob!    Great to see you!  I trust Tinker's Wish (formerly "Just Jamie") and the kiddoes are doing well?



My_Pal_Pluto said:


> ... can't view the video from work "boooooo" ...



Wait, what?  I just told Andy in the reply above that all Glennbo vidoes are IT-approved.  What gives?  



My_Pal_Pluto said:


> but, I guarantee I'll get the see it from home (hoping tonight) ... great to be reconnected on the boards and looking forward to catching up!!!



It's good to see you on here again.  I'll have to get over to your PTR one of these days!


----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123

Let's see...where'd I leave off?  Oh yes, I had returned from my Beach House videography session and had trouble getting the video to upload to YouTube.  I always seem to be maxing-out my memory so I really wanted to delete the video from my phone, but no dice.  I finally gave up and we set out for the Tanger Outlets a little after 10am.

When we got to the Outlets, Judy found a J. Jill store and she was in heaven.  (She even worked at one last summer, however just about all that she earned went right back to the store.  But that's another story.)  She ended up buying a dress and scarf, and a few shirts.  I helped her find some items and encouraged her to get them because I figure if she looks good, then I look good.

Me?  What'd I get?  A pair of sneakers.  I hear they get more mileage than a new set of speakers.

Oh, and we hit Old Navy at Tanger 2 and I got two pairs of shorts and Judy got a shirt, all for under $30.  Not too shabby.

We stopped Publix on the way back because we were driving right by it, and Judy wanted to get some more cheese.  And oh, wasn't Publix the place where Greg-the-kayak-guide had sort of off-handedly mentioned that they have the best fried chicken on the island?  Why yes.  Yes, I think it was.  So I made my way over to the deli counter and picked some up for myself.  I'll give 'em a whirl.

So, here's lunch.  Judy concentrated on the pineapple, grapes, and cheese, and I concentrated on the fried chicken.  (Too gluten-y for her.)






Yes, the chicken was pretty good.  Not sure if it's the best on the island...I'd have to take a bunch more samples to make that assertion, but still, it was pretty good!

As for the weather while we were shopping, it was hot, sunny, and any other words you might use to describe a good beach day.  We really should have flipped our plans for yesterday and today, but what're you going to do?  Hindsight is twenty-twenty, and all that.  But we still had the afternoon to enjoy the pool, so we got sunscreened and headed over to the Big Dipper pool.

The only open chairs we could find were by the kiddie-pool, but they'd do.  We took a selfie with the slide in the background.






Then we got into the pool and I thought I'd put the underwater camera through a few more tests.  Starting with:  Underwater Selfie!






And I absolutely had to try out the slide and take video of it.  This first one cracks me up because it sounds like an explosion when I hit the water, and then it takes me forever to get the camera right-side-up after I come out of the water.

Slide video 1

It's really dark inside that slide tunnel.  I imagine that it could be kind of scary for small kids.

Slide video 2

And apparently just the thought of going down the slide can be scary, because there was a little girl at the top of the slide whose brother was trying to convince her to go, but she just couldn't get up the nerve, no matter how much he begged or bribed.  They held up the line for a little while, but I think the only way she went down was by the steps.

Judy went back to her chair to read, and I walked around the pool area to get some pictures.  There were crafts going on:






I'm not sure what the kids were making, but it appears the young woman on the end was making "stinkeye".  

Also nearby, the buffet was ready to be set up for this evening's Pirate Party.






Walking forward, through that gate and past the Activities Window is a shuffleboard court.






Up the steps is where Tide me Over and the Mercantile are.  I think that I've posted pictures of these before.






Looking down at the fire pit and shuffleboard court.  The kiddie-pool area is behind the fencing at the left side of the picture.






The door to the Mercantile, Bend & Stretch Exercise Room, and the drink station.






Here are (or were) Today's Happenings.






Further along, closer to the pool but still on the 2nd floor, is the door to the Community Hall.






A couple of shots inside Community Hall.











They have an antique-looking phone in there and it actually works.  We looked in here on our first night at the resort and there were a couple of castmembers here.  I commented that the phone apparently works and they said, "yeah, we sometimes have issues with that since kids think it's a toy and start playing with it."






Walking outside, I took a picture of the pool.






And another, looking more to the left.






To the right was the kiddie pool.






Here are the craft costs.






I walked down and around to the left side to get a shot of the hot tub.






And another of the pool.  I didn't have one from this angle yet!






I went back and relaxed on my lounge chair for a little while, but had to get the camera back out to take a picture of this little girl catching water in a bucket.  She was happy as a clam, catching it, dumping it out, and catching some more.  She could have done this all day long!






And then, finally, I commemorated the moment with a heavily-filtered Instagram picture.






Overall, a really nice day.  But, what was in store for the evening?


Up next:  Zee most dangerous night!
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## KatMark

you did an update before I leave. 

I loved fried chicken and now I have a craving for it. 

Nice bargain on the shorts and top!

Great videos of you going down the slide! Too bad the little girl didn't go down it as it looks like fun.

Thanks for the pictures around the resort.

You are right that the one in the crafts room looks like she is giving you the stinkeye. What did you do now, Glenn?

Great pool pictures. Sounds like a nice, relaxing day.


----------



## Flossbolna

The second slide video is great!! 

Seems like you had a nice day shopping and at the pool. Sounds like a wonderfully relaxing time at Hilton Head.

When I was at WDW last time, we had these fantastic (in my opinion) subs from Publix, seems like they do food quite well. The fried chicken looked delicious.


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


>



Ummmmmm - whose foot is that?  

That little girl is adorable, but I am totally distracted by the photobombing foot!  

Your videos totally cracked me up.  Especially the last one.  Great job with that!    I don't know WHAT would have happened to that camera if I had been trying to take video.  

Glad you scored at the outlets.  

And who doesn't love fried chicken???


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


>



1 Judy, 1 Glenn and 1 Poppy...   



glennbo123 said:


> Me?  What'd I get?  A pair of sneakers.  I hear they get more mileage than a new set of speakers.



Nice billy Joel quote there....



glennbo123 said:


> Then we got into the pool and I thought I'd put the underwater camera through a few more tests.  Starting with:  Underwater Selfie!



  Great Shot 


Love the slide video 



glennbo123 said:


> I'm not sure what the kids were making, but it appears the young woman on the end was making "stinkeye".



If you didn't point it out, I would have.   That is some stinkeye.   I need a shower.  



glennbo123 said:


> They have an antique-looking phone in there and it actually works.  We looked in here on our first night at the resort and there were a couple of castmembers here.  I commented that the phone apparently works and they said, "yeah, we sometimes have issues with that since kids think it's a toy and start playing with it."



Would the kids know what to do with a rotary dial phone????   Or are those buttons- I can't tell.  

But I can see kids thinking or knowing about the phone in MK and picking it up to hear the party line.   

 The little girl is so cute.  

Zee most dangerous night......


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> you did an update before I leave.



Of course.  I wouldn't let you down.  



KatMark said:


> I loved fried chicken and now I have a craving for it.



I could go for some myself!



KatMark said:


> Nice bargain on the shorts and top!
> 
> Great videos of you going down the slide! Too bad the little girl didn't go down it as it looks like fun.



Thank you, and thank you.

It was cute how the big brother really wanted her to try it.  But there was no convincing her.



KatMark said:


> Thanks for the pictures around the resort.



That's what this TR is all about.  



KatMark said:


> You are right that the one in the crafts room looks like she is giving you the stinkeye. What did you do now, Glenn?



I think just walking around with a camera will do it sometimes.



KatMark said:


> Great pool pictures. Sounds like a nice, relaxing day.



Yep!  



Flossbolna said:


> The second slide video is great!!



It was fun taking those videos!  



Flossbolna said:


> Seems like you had a nice day shopping and at the pool. Sounds like a wonderfully relaxing time at Hilton Head.



We really had a great, relaxing vacation.  Loved it.



Flossbolna said:


> When I was at WDW last time, we had these fantastic (in my opinion) subs from Publix, seems like they do food quite well. The fried chicken looked delicious.



We don't have Publix around where I live, so I've only been in them a couple of times...can't say I've tried one of their subs, but good to hear your positive report on them.


----------



## glennbo123

MEK said:


> Ummmmmm - whose foot is that?
> 
> That little girl is adorable, but I am totally distracted by the photobombing foot!



That depends.  If it looks okay, like doesn't need a pedicure or anything, then it's mine.  Otherwise...I have no idea!  



MEK said:


> Your videos totally cracked me up.  Especially the last one.  Great job with that!    I don't know WHAT would have happened to that camera if I had been trying to take video.



And you thought that hanging onto a camera on Expedition Everest was hard.  Try it while hitting the water on a slide.  

I thought it was funny how loud the sound is when I hit the water.  Maybe I should try to go for zero-splash, like an Olympic diver?



MEK said:


> Glad you scored at the outlets.








Well we found some good bargains, if that's what you mean.   



MEK said:


> And who doesn't love fried chicken???



The Chik-fil-A cows are with you on this one.



Poolrat said:


> 1 Judy, 1 Glenn and 1 Poppy...



Good catch!  I made the Poppy one way back before the last TR, but then Photobucket went and revamped their editing tools and everything's much harder now.  I don't know if I could even do that anymore with the current tools.  I had planned to make one for everybody on that trip, but only got Poppy's done.



Poolrat said:


> Nice billy Joel quote there....



  Lauren and I saw him in concert  a month or so ago, so it was top-of-mind.

There's also a "Home Alone" quote in there.  *One Eagle Eye point  to whoever spots it first!  *



Poolrat said:


> Great Shot



Thank you.  I kinda liked that one also!



Poolrat said:


> Love the slide video



Thanks again!



Poolrat said:


> If you didn't point it out, I would have.   That is some stinkeye.   I need a shower.



  I kind of went back and forth on whether I should comment on it since it's somebody I don't know, but ultimately decided that one of you folks would definitely bring it up, so yes, it couldn't be avoided!  



Poolrat said:


> Would the kids know what to do with a rotary dial phone????   Or are those buttons- I can't tell.



I think they're buttons, set into the spots where they would be on a rotary.



Poolrat said:


> But I can see kids thinking or knowing about the phone in MK and picking it up to hear the party line.



Gram and Poppy still have a couple of rotary phones, but that's to be expected I suppose!



Poolrat said:


> The little girl is so cute.



I agree...had to pull the camera back out!



Poolrat said:


> Zee most dangerous night......



Very frightening.  You just wait!


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> I helped her find some items and encouraged her to get them because I figure if she looks good, then I look good.


Well, if your theory is that you look good when she looks good, shouldn't you just leave the finding of items to her?  



glennbo123 said:


> Yes, the chicken was pretty good.  Not sure if it's the best on the island...I'd have to take a bunch more samples to make that assertion, but still, it was pretty good!


I'm just disappointed that you didn't go the extra step and sample some more for the sake of accuracy in your TR.  



glennbo123 said:


> As for the weather while we were shopping, it was hot, sunny, and any other words you might use to describe a good beach day.  We really should have flipped our plans for yesterday and today, but what're you going to do?


Forget flipping your plans.  I'd have just skipped the outlets altogether. 



glennbo123 said:


> Then we got into the pool and I thought I'd put the underwater camera through a few more tests.  Starting with:  Underwater Selfie!


Glennbo... the king of selfies. 



glennbo123 said:


> And apparently just the thought of going down the slide can be scary, because there was a little girl at the top of the slide whose brother was trying to convince her to go, but she just couldn't get up the nerve, no matter how much he begged or bribed.  They held up the line for a little while, but I think the only way she went down was by the steps.


So her brother didn't just shove her down the slide????   



glennbo123 said:


> I'm not sure what the kids were making, but it appears the young woman on the end was making "stinkeye".


Well, some random guy is just walking around taking her picture... 



glennbo123 said:


> I went back and relaxed on my lounge chair for a little while, but had to get the camera back out to take a picture of this little girl catching water in a bucket.  She was happy as a clam, catching it, dumping it out, and catching some more.  She could have done this all day long!


If only we could all be so easily entertained.


----------



## natebenma

glennbo123 said:


> *One Eagle Eye point  to whoever spots it first!  *



I'll give 'em a whirl.


Sounds like a fantastic afternoon at the pool-  that's what I like to do, too, roam around taking pictures and videos.  

GREAT selfie!!!  Totally redeemed yourself from the selfie under the sea that was not to be.

The little girl with the bucket was so cute!  I bet her parents were really thankful that the spitting frog kept her occupied for so long.


----------



## glennbo123

afwdwfan said:


> Well, if your theory is that you look good when she looks good, shouldn't you just leave the finding of items to her?



No, because she doesn't know what makes her look good.  That's where I come in.  I grab stuff off the racks that she would never have tried on.  (I also know what makes _me_ look good...it's her. )



afwdwfan said:


> I'm just disappointed that you didn't go the extra step and sample some more for the sake of accuracy in your TR.



Hey, you 'n me both!



afwdwfan said:


> Forget flipping your plans.  I'd have just skipped the outlets altogether.



Well of course.  But there were other peoples' interests to consider here, so I took one for the team.



afwdwfan said:


> Glennbo... the king of selfies.



For this brief TR maybe.



afwdwfan said:


> So her brother didn't just shove her down the slide????



That kid was not your typical older brother, obviously.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, some random guy is just walking around taking her picture...



Yeah, that's what I figure too.



afwdwfan said:


> If only we could all be so easily entertained.




 



natebenma said:


> I'll give 'em a whirl.



You got it!  One *Eagle Eye point*  to Dee!

Feel free to take the rest of the day off!

It may not be a real memorable quote from "Home Alone", but even still, it gets a lot of use around our house.  



natebenma said:


> Sounds like a fantastic afternoon at the pool-  that's what I like to do, too, roam around taking pictures and videos.



Yes, you've taken a few slide pictures in your day.    (And I'm way behind on your TRs and probably have missed some in the last few weeks.  I'll get on that.)



natebenma said:


> GREAT selfie!!!  Totally redeemed yourself from the selfie under the sea that was not to be.







natebenma said:


> The little girl with the bucket was so cute!  I bet her parents were really thankful that the spitting frog kept her occupied for so long.



"Nobody better turn off that frog or there'll be _heck_ to pay!"



natebenma said:


>


----------



## onelilspark

Publix fried chicken has a bit of a cult following. I'd say it's odd, but I'm pretty sure I would give a limb to have a Wegmans in Florida, so I don't think I'm one to judge.


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Another great update Glenn.  Haven't commented for a while as I hate commenting from my phone. I love all your pictures as I really get a good sense of the layout and what all is there. Sounds like you and Judy are having a nice relaxing vacation.


----------



## jerseygal

I have fun on the slides and THANKS for the great shots of the pool and the slide videos!!! Made me "want to jump in"!

Just thinking this morning, HHI must be SO NICE right about now, third week of September! Nice and PEACEFUL!


----------



## glennbo123

onelilspark said:


> Publix fried chicken has a bit of a cult following. I'd say it's odd, but I'm pretty sure I would give a limb to have a Wegmans in Florida, so I don't think I'm one to judge.



I have a couple of sisters in western NY and they love Wegmans.  Wish we could get one where I live in southeast PA.

The Publix fried chicken was decent though.  



Disneybuckeye said:


> Another great update Glenn.  Haven't commented for a while as I hate commenting from my phone.



I get that....so hard to comment using a phone.  Sometimes the Disboards app gets hung up even when just trying to read.  So frustrating.



Disneybuckeye said:


> I love all your pictures as I really get a good sense of the layout and what all is there. Sounds like you and Judy are having a nice relaxing vacation.



Good!  I hope the pictures are giving you a sense of the place.  

We had such a nice time!



jerseygal said:


> I have fun on the slides and THANKS for the great shots of the pool and the slide videos!!! Made me "want to jump in"!



Glad you liked the pictures and videos!  

I think I like the open slides better, like at Kidani, but this one was fun.  It put me into a "spin cycle" when I hit the water, so it couldn't be all bad!



jerseygal said:


> Just thinking this morning, HHI must be SO NICE right about now, third week of September! Nice and PEACEFUL!



Oh I know!  We lived in southern NC for a few years, very close to the beach, and we loved Sep/Oct because the water was still warm and there was virtually no one on the beach.  It was like heaven.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Let's see...where'd I leave off?



You don't remember either?



glennbo123 said:


> And oh, wasn't Publix the place where Greg-the-kayak-guide had sort of off-handedly mentioned that they have the best fried chicken on the island?  Why yes.  Yes, I think it was.  So I made my way over to the deli counter and picked some up for myself.  I'll give 'em a whirl.



Priorities.  Good job.



glennbo123 said:


> Then we got into the pool and I thought I'd put the underwater camera through a few more tests.  Starting with:  Underwater Selfie!



Fancy!



glennbo123 said:


> I'm not sure what the kids were making, but it appears the young woman on the end was making "stinkeye".



 You obviously anticipated the comments this photo would get!



glennbo123 said:


> They have an antique-looking phone in there and it actually works.  We looked in here on our first night at the resort and there were a couple of castmembers here.  I commented that the phone apparently works and they said, "yeah, we sometimes have issues with that since kids think it's a toy and start playing with it."



Right, the kids.  Darn kids.


----------



## franandaj

Nice pictures of the grounds and such.  I'll have to remember about Publix Fried Chicken!

It's always nice when you can pick up a few things at the Outlets.  We just end up picking up too many!


----------



## elphie101

Yay, I finally got myself caught up! As always, I love the abundance of food pictures, and it seems selfies were the theme of the trip - I'm surprised that 'selfie' didn't make it's way into the TR title somehow!

I agree that rainy, indoor, cozy relaxing days & nights are definitely some of the best days to be had. I know several women who could blow a month's salary at J.Jill, so Judy isn't alone for sure!


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You don't remember either?



But the weird thing is, I remember where you left off.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Priorities.  Good job.



If we're gonna stop there, I'm gonna get me some of that chicken I've heard so much about.

You came in a little late to cash-in on the movie quote I stuck in there in that section you commented on.  Dee got it though!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fancy!



You already know
I'm in the fast lane
from L.A. to Tokyo



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You obviously anticipated the comments this photo would get!



Quite!  I knew that look would not get past the censors.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Right, the kids.  Darn kids.



And it would've worked too...if it wasn't for those meddling kids!  



franandaj said:


> Nice pictures of the grounds and such.  I'll have to remember about Publix Fried Chicken!



Thank you.

Yes, give it a shot!



franandaj said:


> It's always nice when you can pick up a few things at the Outlets.  We just end up picking up too many!



Judy loves to shop too!  Fortunately, I was able to keep the cash outflow to a manageable level.  



elphie101 said:


> Yay, I finally got myself caught up!



  Well, it's not like you've got anything else to do.  



elphie101 said:


> As always, I love the abundance of food pictures, and it seems selfies were the theme of the trip - I'm surprised that 'selfie' didn't make it's way into the TR title somehow!



You make a good point, but they didn't come to mind when I was thinking about the trip and trying to come up with a title.  I don't think that too many more coming.



elphie101 said:


> I agree that rainy, indoor, cozy relaxing days & nights are definitely some of the best days to be had.







elphie101 said:


> I know several women who could blow a month's salary at J.Jill, so Judy isn't alone for sure!



That's good to know.  And I'm glad that she kept it somewhere below a month's salary!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Hi!  I just found your TR and subscribed.

I love Hilton Head, and it looks like you love it as well!  My family had a timeshare in Shipyard Plantation growing up, and now my parents have retired to Bluffton, just off the island.  I usually visit them 2-3 times a year, and we always make a few trips to the island.

I'm interested to hear where else you ate!  The island has some great restaurants.  That list that the resort provided was so-so, there are some far better choices, but some of those are good.

I've done that Broad Creek kayaking tour and have gone out on my own, both are fantastic!  I love kayaking, especially down there.

I have 2 very important questions!
#1 - Do you know if anyone can go into the Mercantile to shop, even if not staying at the resort?  I'd love to shop there!
And #2 - I can't believe I didn't know that Dole Whips are that close to my parents' house!  Do you have to stay at the resort to go to Signals and get a Dole Whip?  And do they offer the vanilla-pineapple swirl?  That's my favorite!!! 

Thanks!  Looking forward to more of the TR!


----------



## glennbo123

dreamseeker9 said:


> Hi!  I just found your TR and subscribed.



 dreamseeker9!  Good to have you along.



dreamseeker9 said:


> I love Hilton Head, and it looks like you love it as well!  My family had a timeshare in Shipyard Plantation growing up, and now my parents have retired to Bluffton, just off the island.  I usually visit them 2-3 times a year, and we always make a few trips to the island.



Very lucky of you to be able to go there so often!



dreamseeker9 said:


> I'm interested to hear where else you ate!  The island has some great restaurants.  That list that the resort provided was so-so, there are some far better choices, but some of those are good.



A couple of places coming up in future chapters are "Vine" and "Low Country Backyard".  We recommend both!



dreamseeker9 said:


> I've done that Broad Creek kayaking tour and have gone out on my own, both are fantastic!  I love kayaking, especially down there.



I felt like I could go out on my own after the tour.  



dreamseeker9 said:


> I have 2 very important questions!
> #1 - Do you know if anyone can go into the Mercantile to shop, even if not staying at the resort?  I'd love to shop there!



I believe so.  I doubt that you could drive into the property without a reservation, but you could park somewhere over in Shelter Cove and walk across the bridge into the resort.  Then simply walk to the pool and the Mercantile is on the second floor of the building there.



dreamseeker9 said:


> And #2 - I can't believe I didn't know that Dole Whips are that close to my parents' house!  Do you have to stay at the resort to go to Signals and get a Dole Whip?  And do they offer the vanilla-pineapple swirl?  That's my favorite!!!



You have to have a key card to gain access to the Beach House, but I _think_ that you could get them at the walk-up window at the side.  If you watch my biking video that I posted a couple of chapters ago, I walked up to the window after I parked the bike.  I don't think that I was ever at that window during normal operating hours, so that's why I'm not 100% sure.

No, they don't offer the swirl, or a float either, which is my favorite.  



dreamseeker9 said:


> Thanks!  Looking forward to more of the TR!



Great!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Thanks so much for the responses!  I'll be going down over Christmas, so I'll definitely try to go into the Mercantile!  I know Shelter Cove well, we often go to the Black Marlin for a great lunch.



> No, they don't offer the swirl, or a float either, which is my favorite.



That's too bad!  But I guess I'd settle for the soft serve pineapple! 



> A couple of places coming up in future chapters are "Vine" and "Low Country Backyard". We recommend both!



Great!  I've actually never been to either one, but my friends love the Low Country Backyard.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Yeah I suppose it is hard to judge the best Chicken without comparison. But a genius marketing strategy.

Bahahaha. LOVE the slide videos.

Hehe, that picture with the little and the bucket is adorable. Why can`t grownups find more enjoyment in the little things?


----------



## mindygirl5238

Finally got all caught up! Love every second of it! I'm definitely putting HHI on our list. I mean, why not...a wee bit of Disney so close to us. Now, just to convince the Hubby we need to take another vaca this year. Hmm....maybe that long weekend he has at the beginning of December?? I'm waiting with bated breath to hear about how it "felt like Disney".


----------



## MEK

Glenn - what type of waterproof camera did you get?  You may have mentioned it earlier but I'm too lazy to look.  

Did you like it?  I sort of want one for our cruise but I just can't seem to commit.  

Looking forward to another update from HHI!!!!!!!!


----------



## CreightonsMomma

I love publix. They have pretty good hot and spicy wings. And their chicken tenders are awesome! 

Pool looks fun. The little kid catching the water is cute. I love watching little kids concentrate on things and finding fun in the little things. And then they get older and all you hear is "Mooooommm, I'm bored!"


----------



## eandesmom

Hard to believe but I'm actually caught up.

Ok, mostly caught up, haven't watched the slide video's yet

That is a pretty bike ride, makes me want to be there (though I would most certainly get lost, my sense of direction is so poor its legendary on its own).

How frustrating about the jerk seasoning, I've started making my own "rubs" for similar reasons, not that there are allergies but it's more cost efficient, they are fresher and I know exactly what is in them!  Plus when I run out it isn't $5 for a new tub of whatever.  

Good for you guys, waiting out the rain at the beach and bonus points to you for not only bringing Judy a Dole Whip, but for enabling purchases at J. Jill.


----------



## glennbo123

Sorry for the delay in replies everyone.  I'm changing assignments at work, so am pretty much trying to do two jobs at once, at the moment.




dreamseeker9 said:


> Thanks so much for the responses!  I'll be going down over Christmas, so I'll definitely try to go into the Mercantile!  I know Shelter Cove well, we often go to the Black Marlin for a great lunch.



I don't see why you couldn't walk over.  



dreamseeker9 said:


> That's too bad!  But I guess I'd settle for the soft serve pineapple!



I'll take what I can get!



dreamseeker9 said:


> Great!  I've actually never been to either one, but my friends love the Low Country Backyard.



We liked it....it's a few days ahead though (in trip-time), which at the rate I'm going, might be a little while!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Yeah I suppose it is hard to judge the best Chicken without comparison. But a genius marketing strategy.



I think somebody should set up a test-test for me:  a picnic table full of all of the islands' fried chicken.  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Bahahaha. LOVE the slide videos.



  It was fun making them!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Hehe, that picture with the little and the bucket is adorable. Why can`t grownups find more enjoyment in the little things?



I blame it on Mtv.  



mindygirl5238 said:


> Finally got all caught up! Love every second of it!







mindygirl5238 said:


> I'm definitely putting HHI on our list. I mean, why not...a wee bit of Disney so close to us. Now, just to convince the Hubby we need to take another vaca this year. Hmm....maybe that long weekend he has at the beginning of December??



As close as you are, you definitely should!  I'd be in serious point-trouble if I lived that close.  



mindygirl5238 said:


> I'm waiting with bated breath to hear about how it "felt like Disney".



I hope you're not disappointed in the telling...it wasn't so much an event, as just a realization.


----------



## glennbo123

MEK said:


> Glenn - what type of waterproof camera did you get?  You may have mentioned it earlier but I'm too lazy to look.



Again, sorry for the delay in replying...I know you're under a time-crunch to make a decision.  Mine is a Fuji Finepix XP60, which I got a Costco a year or so ago.



MEK said:


> Did you like it?  I sort of want one for our cruise but I just can't seem to commit.



Yes, I like it.  Dee has one too, I think she got a similar deal to mine, but got hers at BJ's Warehouse.  She said that she'd had leaking issues with other brands, but this one has held up for her.  I tried mine out in a pool before this trip, and then used it at HHI in the ocean and the pool.  The only issue I had was when I deleted pictures by mistake, but that was due to my not being used to the menus.



MEK said:


> Looking forward to another update from HHI!!!!!!!!



Great, thanks!



CreightonsMomma said:


> I love publix. They have pretty good hot and spicy wings. And their chicken tenders are awesome!



Yay, sounds like they've made chicken a priority.  



CreightonsMomma said:


> Pool looks fun. The little kid catching the water is cute. I love watching little kids concentrate on things and finding fun in the little things. And then they get older and all you hear is "Mooooommm, I'm bored!"



She was a cutie!  

I know what you mean.  Our job is to entertain....apparently!



eandesmom said:


> Hard to believe but I'm actually caught up.
> 
> Ok, mostly caught up, haven't watched the slide video's yet



  Thanks for making the effort to get caught up!



eandesmom said:


> That is a pretty bike ride, makes me want to be there (though I would most certainly get lost, my sense of direction is so poor its legendary on its own).



It's one of those routes where all you'd need is one time of riding along with someone who knew the way, and you'd be set.  But that first time, with no idea of landmarks or anything, was a head-scratcher!



eandesmom said:


> How frustrating about the jerk seasoning, I've started making my own "rubs" for similar reasons, not that there are allergies but it's more cost efficient, they are fresher and I know exactly what is in them!  Plus when I run out it isn't $5 for a new tub of whatever.



Yeah, I think we saw some rub recipes in a magazine afterward, but we weren't thinking of it before the trip.  Actually, I think we just happened to see them on a rack at the grocery store; it wasn't on our list.  But yeah, we'll need to remember to pack some that she's put together beforehand.



eandesmom said:


> Good for you guys, waiting out the rain at the beach and bonus points to you for not only bringing Judy a Dole Whip, but for enabling purchases at J. Jill.



We were hoping there was some sun following that little rainstorm!

Thanks.  You know what, I accompanied her to J. Jill just a couple days ago too.  Someone from the store called last week to personally let her know about a sale they were having.  I was home when they called, so when she got off the phone she had to tell me who it was and what the call was about.  (I'm sure she would've kept that info. to herself, had I not been there.)  I said, "you know, that's not a good sign...when you're such a good customer that they give you a personal call to let you know they're having a sale."


----------



## Flossbolna

glennbo123 said:


> Thanks.  You know what, I accompanied her to J. Jill just a couple days ago too.  Someone from the store called last week to personally let her know about a sale they were having.  I was home when they called, so when she got off the phone she had to tell me who it was and what the call was about.  (I'm sure she would've kept that info. to herself, had I not been there.)  I said, "you know, that's not a good sign...when you're such a good customer that they give you a personal call to let you know they're having a sale."



I think it is a sign that she is not as good a customer as they would want her to be - yet! If they knew that she would spend lots of money there anyway, why tell her that there is a sale. They would surely rather let her buy the clothes at full price!! 

Hope the new job works out well and the transitioning period is over soon!


----------



## natebenma

MEK said:


> Glenn - what type of waterproof camera did you get?  You may have mentioned it earlier but I'm too lazy to look.
> 
> Did you like it?  I sort of want one for our cruise but I just can't seem to commit.
> 
> Looking forward to another update from HHI!!!!!!!!





glennbo123 said:


> Again, sorry for the delay in replying...I know you're under a time-crunch to make a decision.  Mine is a Fuji Finepix XP60, which I got a Costco a year or so ago.
> 
> 
> Yes, I like it.  Dee has one too, I think she got a similar deal to mine, but got hers at BJ's Warehouse.  She said that she'd had leaking issues with other brands, but this one has held up for her.  I tried mine out in a pool before this trip, and then used it at HHI in the ocean and the pool.  The only issue I had was when I deleted pictures by mistake, but that was due to my not being used to the menus.








I have been using waterproof point and shoot cameras almost exclusively for my pictures since 2008.  Most of the pictures in my trip reports, unless I say I took them with my "big girl" camera are taken with these.  

Right now, I have a Panasonic Lumix which unfortunately leaked in Hawaii, but did not die (yet) and two of these Fujis.  This one in blue and one in yellow.  Waterproof to 20 feet, shockproof to 5 feet and I believe 16 megapixels.  

They were both purchased from Sam's Club.  The first one was around $140.  I think I purchased the second one because it was on sale for $120 and I was so pleased with the first one.  They still have them at our local Sam's, in an eye-fetching burnt orange color.  I am thinking I need a rainbow of colors of this camera.

Floating strap, seen in my picture is essential! About $8 from Amazon.


----------



## orangecats2

Totally LOLed at the slide videos!


----------



## Poolrat

Happy Thanksgiving Glennbo!!!!!


----------



## KatMark

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, Glenn





​


----------



## MEK

Glennbo - Where the HECK have you been????  I hope you come back soon!


----------



## glennbo123

Flossbolna said:


> I think it is a sign that she is not as good a customer as they would want her to be - yet! If they knew that she would spend lots of money there anyway, why tell her that there is a sale. They would surely rather let her buy the clothes at full price!!



I can always count on you ladies to stick together!  



Flossbolna said:


> Hope the new job works out well and the transitioning period is over soon!



Thank you.  Transitioning is kind of done, but I'm swamped, all the time.  I don't know how the previous guy was able to leave on-time every day.  I guess because he'd been doing the same job for 12 years or so.  I'm automating a lot of spreadsheets with formulas so that the monthly maintenance of them isn't so cumbersome, but so far, the time-savings haven't kicked-in a whole lot.  And here we are, back at the start of the month, and I get to do it all over again!



natebenma said:


> I have been using waterproof point and shoot cameras almost exclusively for my pictures since 2008.  Most of the pictures in my trip reports, unless I say I took them with my "big girl" camera are taken with these.
> 
> Right now, I have a Panasonic Lumix which unfortunately leaked in Hawaii, but did not die (yet) and two of these Fujis.  This one in blue and one in yellow.  Waterproof to 20 feet, shockproof to 5 feet and I believe 16 megapixels.
> 
> They were both purchased from Sam's Club.  The first one was around $140.  I think I purchased the second one because it was on sale for $120 and I was so pleased with the first one.  They still have them at our local Sam's, in an eye-fetching burnt orange color.  I am thinking I need a rainbow of colors of this camera.
> 
> Floating strap, seen in my picture is essential! About $8 from Amazon.



Thanks Dee!  I've only used the waterproof one for pictures on this TR (past and upcoming (hopefully someday!)).  Other than that, I either use "the good camera", like you said, or my i-Phone.



orangecats2 said:


> Totally LOLed at the slide videos!



Thank you orangecats2!

By the way, a random bit of trivia for you since I saw "LOL" in your comment.  In Thailand, they don't text LOL...instead they text "555" because the number "5" is pronounced "ha" in Thai.    I thought that was good info!


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Glennbo!!!!!



Thank you Pat.  I hope you had a great one!



KatMark said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, Glenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Kathy!  I hope you enjoyed time with family!



MEK said:


> Glennbo - Where the HECK have you been????  I hope you come back soon!



Sorry MEK, and everyone else who used to be reading this TR!  Just really, really, busy with work and life.  I changed assignments a while back and am working some really long hours trying to keep my head above water.  I'm also working through lunch, which used to be my time to catch up on other threads or do some writing on this one.  I have the next chapter started, but unfortunately, that's not saying much because it's been started for a few weeks now.    Anyway, one of these days!

But, in other news....we have an engagement in the family!  Lauren and her boyfriend, David, got engaged this past week.  They're both juniors in college and are hoping to get married soon after they graduate college in a year and 1/2 or so.  Exciting stuff!


----------



## jedijill

Good luck getting settled into the the job.

Congrats to Lauren!!!!  That's great news.  Are we having a Disney wedding?   I'll pencil it into my vacation schedule.  


Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

Congratulations to Lauren and David and to the parents of the bride and groom. How super exciting.


----------



## afwdwfan

Congratulations, Lauren!

I take it that you must approve since you referred to it as "exciting stuff" so congratulations to you as well, dad!


----------



## cheryllarsen

very interesting reading. thanks for posting!


----------



## cheryllarsen

we do Disney for most of our anniversaries!


----------



## ddstratton

Congratulations to your daughter and her new fiance!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Oh Wow Glenn, Congratulations to Lauren on her engagement.  My first thought was, wait, isn't she only like 16? Where does the time go?


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Good luck getting settled into the the job.



Thank you Jill.  I'll be glad when I can get things done faster and feel like I'm able to keep up!



jedijill said:


> Congrats to Lauren!!!!  That's great news.  Are we having a Disney wedding?   I'll pencil it into my vacation schedule.



Thanks!  I don't think so!  I don't know what they run, but I have a feeling it's one of those "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" kind of things.  (Will 200 DVC points cover it???)



KatMark said:


> Congratulations to Lauren and David and to the parents of the bride and groom. How super exciting.



Thanks Kathy!  



afwdwfan said:


> Congratulations, Lauren!
> 
> I take it that you must approve since you referred to it as "exciting stuff" so congratulations to you as well, dad!



Thanks Andy.  Yeah, he's a good guy.  They just don't need to be in as much of a hurry as they seem to be (in my Dad-opinion!  ).  When I was their age, I wanted to get established first -- but I'm more of a "planner", surprise-surprise!


----------



## glennbo123

cheryllarsen said:


> very interesting reading. thanks for posting!
> 
> we do Disney for most of our anniversaries!



Thanks for reading Cheryl.  

Yes, Disney is great for anniversaries.  We really enjoyed being at Hilton Head, just the two of us...very relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## glennbo123

ddstratton said:


> Congratulations to your daughter and her new fiance!



Thanks Darla!  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Oh Wow Glenn, Congratulations to Lauren on her engagement.  My first thought was, wait, isn't she only like 16? Where does the time go?



Thank you Rob.  Yeah, well, when I take 2 years to write a trip report the kids just keep on a-growin'.  She's 20 now!    Maybe worse, James will be eligible for a driving permit next year.    It's crazy, I tell ya.


----------



## Poolrat

I hear you on the job.  My problem I have the same job title but we changed the way things are done so all my spreadsheets have to be updated to the new way things can be collected so I can re-collect and report.....   Don't even ask why I am re-collecting.... that is what gets me  



Congrats to Lauren and David...  I understand the Dad ( and Mom) thing about not rushing it but I am sure you raised her right and it will be wonderful.   

As for Disney weddings.....   Now I am sure once you begin to add everything in it can be quite the bill but first glance...   not too bad. Of course talking lots of guests and then reception... break out the checkbook dad. 
https://www.disneyweddings.com/  Just sayin'


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Congrats to Lauren and David! 

Oh, and to Mom and Dad too!!!


----------



## englishrose47

Congrats to Lauren and David !!! I know what you mean about being swamped at work and today they made the exciting announcement that we get our new computors  and awole load of instructions of how I yes as in computer illiterate set it up I will have the IT guy on speed dial  I don't have much time to Dis but this new Laptop is great , and will be better when I figure it all out!!!


----------



## franandaj

Congratulations on your daughter's engagement!


----------



## dvc4life

Congrats to your daughter and her fiancé.  Seems like she just graduated High School.  Time sure flies!!!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Congratulations Lauren and David!  Such great news!

(Although, being a fellow Dad, I can see where there would still be a little bit of  bittersweet feelings on the matter)


----------



## jerseygal

CONGRATS to you and your wife and to your daughter and fiancée!
SO EXCITING!

HOPING to get some GREAT news for our eldest DS, 27 SOON!
Has been dating a LOVELY gal for 4 years!
Don't interfere on that one though.that's on their timetable....They are building careers and LOVING LIFE! What could be BETTER!

ENJOY the wedding planning!


----------



## MEK

Glad to hear all is well.  

Congratulations to Lauren and her fiancee.  That IS some exciting news!    Since they still have another year and a half of school that gives them plenty of time to plan!  

I hope your new job is going well.  I know I used to be able to catch up on the DIS in my old job, but since I switched jobs it became impossible.  So I get that.  Sometimes its just really hard to stay updated when you do it all at night.  

No rush, but looking forward to your next update!


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> I hear you on the job.  My problem I have the same job title but we changed the way things are done so all my spreadsheets have to be updated to the new way things can be collected so I can re-collect and report.....   Don't even ask why I am re-collecting.... that is what gets me



I have around 200 spreadsheets that I setup/update/maintain each month.  A major amount of maintenance.  Most of them link one to another, and they're not set up the way that I would have done it...the result of years and years of stacking new stuff onto the existing current state.  There's a lot of redundancy, but since so much is linked, it's hard to tell what will break if you delete something or discontinue a spreadsheet.  Like a spreadsheet version of a Jenga game.  I've thought about trying to start from scratch, but I'm not sure it's even possible at this point.  At a minimum, I'm changing a lot of formulas so that they automatically point to the right places as we change months...that will save a lot of time.



Poolrat said:


> Congrats to Lauren and David...  I understand the Dad ( and Mom) thing about not rushing it but I am sure you raised her right and it will be wonderful.



Thank you.  Yes, I know it will.  



Poolrat said:


> As for Disney weddings.....   Now I am sure once you begin to add everything in it can be quite the bill but first glance...   not too bad. Of course talking lots of guests and then reception... break out the checkbook dad.
> https://www.disneyweddings.com/  Just sayin'



Oh gee, thanks for the link!  <headsmack>



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Congrats to Lauren and David!
> 
> Oh, and to Mom and Dad too!!!



Thank you sir!



englishrose47 said:


> Congrats to Lauren and David !!!



Thanks Rosie!



englishrose47 said:


> I know what you mean about being swamped at work and today they made the exciting announcement that we get our new computors  and awole load of instructions of how I yes as in computer illiterate set it up I will have the IT guy on speed dial  I don't have much time to Dis but this new Laptop is great , and will be better when I figure it all out!!!



Good luck setting it up Rosie!  I hope it doesn't look like this.  --> 



franandaj said:


> Congratulations on your daughter's engagement!



Thank you!  



dvc4life said:


> Congrats to your daughter and her fiancé.  Seems like she just graduated High School.  Time sure flies!!!!



Thanks!  Oh, I agree, believe me...but somehow the clock/calendar says otherwise.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Congratulations Lauren and David!  Such great news!



Thanks Cap'n.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> (Although, being a fellow Dad, I can see where there would still be a little bit of  bittersweet feelings on the matter)



Your time is coming.  Probably hard to comprehend when you've got one in diapers, but turn around and your oldest will be right where mine is.



jerseygal said:


> CONGRATS to you and your wife and to your daughter and fiancée!
> SO EXCITING!
> 
> HOPING to get some GREAT news for our eldest DS, 27 SOON!
> Has been dating a LOVELY gal for 4 years!
> Don't interfere on that one though.that's on their timetable....They are building careers and LOVING LIFE! What could be BETTER!
> 
> ENJOY the wedding planning!



Thanks Jerseygal.  Yeah, that seems to be the timetable with most younger folks nowadays.  Mine didn't get the memo!  



MEK said:


> Glad to hear all is well.
> 
> Congratulations to Lauren and her fiancee.  That IS some exciting news!    Since they still have another year and a half of school that gives them plenty of time to plan!



Thanks MEK!

I'm much better at planning vacations than weddings!  



MEK said:


> I hope your new job is going well.  I know I used to be able to catch up on the DIS in my old job, but since I switched jobs it became impossible.  So I get that.  Sometimes its just really hard to stay updated when you do it all at night.



Yeah, and the kids usually have the home computer commandeered at night.  I contemplate getting my work computer out, but if I contemplate it long enough that feeling goes away.  



MEK said:


> No rush, but looking forward to your next update!



You should, you'll be mentioned.


----------



## natebenma

Congratulations Lauren and David!!!

An exciting time for all!


----------



## CreightonsMomma

Congrats to Lauren and David!! Exciting times for you and your family!


----------



## Steppesister

Winter Break! Yay! I get to spend some time here catching up! And it looks like there's some exciting news to catch up WITH! 


This deserves a big, fat:

*WAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOTY!!*​
Congrats to Lauren and David... although I saw this coming through "other sources" for a while. Having just passed through the waters of this deep, deep sea of seeing a daughter off, I will pray for Judy. It is hard to watch a "baby" go. 

I'll PM you.


----------



## glennbo123

natebenma said:


> Congratulations Lauren and David!!!
> 
> An exciting time for all!



Thank you Dee!  You betcha!!



CreightonsMomma said:


> Congrats to Lauren and David!! Exciting times for you and your family!



Hi Jen!  Thanks!  Yes, indeed!



Steppesister said:


> Winter Break! Yay! I get to spend some time here catching up!



That deserves a Waahoooty too!



Steppesister said:


> And it looks like there's some exciting news to catch up WITH!
> 
> 
> This deserves a big, fat:
> 
> *WAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOTY!!*​
> Congrats to Lauren and David... although I saw this coming through "other sources" for a while. Having just passed through the waters of this deep, deep sea of seeing a daughter off, I will pray for Judy. It is hard to watch a "baby" go.
> 
> I'll PM you.



Thanks Liesa!  I'll look for your pm, and I'm interested in your "other sources".  Hmmmm.    Aha!  I knew I should have disabled that webcam!

Oh, your new avatar reminds me of Marlene's Halloween costume this year:






James was supposed to be a burglar, but probably came off a little more terrorist-looking.  Well, he tried.  But I thought that Marlene pulled off Rosie the Riveter pretty well!


----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123

So, here's the story of how this chapter got its title.  One of my co-workers is from France, and I was talking to him the day before we left on our trip and I mentioned that we were going to Hilton Head, SC on vacation...._without_ the kids.

He laughed and said, "be careful that you don't come home with a, um, ah, ah... " and he struggled to find the right word, since English isn't his native tongue.

"Souvenir?", I volunteered.

"Yes!  Yes!  A souvenir!", he exclaimed gleefully, erupting in laughter.

When his snickering laughter died down, he asked me about Hilton Head, and the activities and attractions that we'd enjoy there.  (He's been able to travel much of the U.S. since he's been here, but had never heard of Hilton Head.)  Naturally, I told him about the resort, and the beach, and bicycling, and kayaking the marsh, and things like that.

And then I said, "Oh, I have a reservation at a really nice restaurant, that I had to reserve weeks in advance, and we'll be celebrating our anniversary (even though it'll technically be a few months late)."

He cut me off, with his eyes wide-open, warning, "Zat...will be...zee most dangerous night!"  (In reference to the "souvenir" comment made earlier.)

And he fell into a fit of laughter again.

So yes, as you can imagine, I approached this night with much trepidation.

Picking up where I left off last time for this report, we left the Big Dipper pool in the late afternoon and came back to our suite to get cleaned up and dressed for dinner.  On our way out, we stopped at the Front Desk to see if anyone might be available to take photographic evidence of our freshly-primped state of attire, and since they weren't busy, a helpful cast member was happy to oblige.  We walked to the deck at the back of the Lodge and she took this photo of us, which I used in my opening post for this trip report.  (Thank you, helpful cast member!)






And then we set off for Vine (link to Vine on yelp), a restaurant that came highly recommended by DISer MEK.  And I can cut to the chase on our assessment of it -- it was awesome.  One of our best meals anywhere, ever.

To get there, we had to drive a little further south on the island than we'd been so far and we encountered a couple of traffic circles.  When we approached the first one, we passed a bunch of cars that were stopped in the left lane, and we soon learned that the right lane, which we were in, zipping past everyone mind you, is for the first exit on the circle (a quarter turn, 90 degrees, or pi over 2 radians (hey, I'm married to a math teacher)) and that the left lane is for the next two exits on the circle (halfway, 180 degrees, or pi; and three-quarters, 270 degrees, or 3 pi over 2 radians (yeah, I didn't know those pi/radian things either, that's Judy's contribution to the trip report)).  And naturally, I needed to go three-quarters of the way around the circle so I had to put on my turn signal and try to ingratiate myself to the people in the left lane, hoping that they'd notice my out-of-state tag and understand that I had no clue what I was doing.  A kind-hearted soul let me in and we were on our way.

Once at Vine, we were greeted by the host, seated and introduced to our server and another server as well.  We weren't sure if our server was new and in-training, or if they staff that highly, or what exactly.  But they each told us their names, and since I have trouble remembering one, I promptly forgot them all.  Oh well.

Inside, the restaurant is very small and intimate, with just a small number of tables.  There are also a few tables outside, at the front.  I took a picture of the front of the restaurant as we left, and since I'm such a fan of posting pictures chronologically, you'll get to see it later in the chapter.

Judy was happy to be out for dinner.  Or perhaps just happy to be not cooking.






Vine is a "farm to table" bistro, and Judy was impressed that they gave us a menu personalized for us and the occasion we were celebrating.






I took some zoomed-in shots later, so that my dear trip-report readers could read it.











They started us off with a plate of bread and balsamic vinegar.  Or, started _me_ off really, since Judy couldn't have the gluten.  That's all right, I ate her share.






We contemplated what we would order, and since we were going in different directions regarding entrées, we decided to order wines by the glass rather than get a bottle which wouldn't complement at least one of the meals.

The servers were amazing.  Even if we had a question that we were discussing between ourselves, they'd jump in and help us.  It's a small place and with lots of staff, so yes, even table conversations might be heard and answered, which may border on creepy, but we looked at it as a good thing.

They also brought us each a glass of champagne, with a blueberry, to help us celebrate our anniversary.

We started with an Ahi tuna appetizer.  Our server told us what everything was, but I couldn't remember everything in order to get it recorded in my trip notes.  But wait!  Fortunately, I have those menu pictures which say "twin miso glazes, avocado, Asian slaw, dashi-ponzu, picked Japanese radish, and crispy rice noodles".






Judy with her champagne and ready to dive into the appetizer, (knowing full-well that I needed to take a picture).






Judy's assessment of the tuna was that it was "just phenomenal!"

Hey, I even thought that the plates were cool.  It was also kind of neat that they were all different.  Very eclectic.






After they brought out our next course, I asked our server to take a picture of us, which I enhanced a little due to the low light and posted on Instagram.






Here's our Caprese salad, which had crystalized basil and Himalayan pink sea salt on it.  How they got sea salt way up high in the Himalayas, I'll never know, but it certainly made this an extravagant dish.






Some Limoncello sorbet.  'Cause, you know, by this point our palates were screaming for a good cleansing.  Shoulda been served with a wire brush.  






For an entrée, Judy went with the Butterfish.  She liked everything but-her-fish, no wait, that's a different joke...nevermind.  Actually, this dish was amazing, and from what I tasted I liked even better than mine.  She made a great choice.  This dish had rice, bok choy, and miso flan.  And it had a sauce over it that the server said to spread over it to get some in every bite.  It was fantastic.






I had a "mountain of meat" (our server's words) in the osso buco, with orzo, and with a little polenta under the meat.






This was very good, but I couldn't eat all of it if I wanted to have dessert.  Which I did.  So I held up part-way through and had them box up the rest for me.

A woman walking around the restaurant gave Judy a little wine to try; I think she represented a local wine retailer.  They were selling it for consumption there, or to take home.  We just took the freebie taste.

On to Desserts.  Our choices were:
green tea crème brulee with crystalized ginger and some kind of pink mousse on top,
chocolate mousse,
berry cobbler, or
tiramisu.

Judy was thinking of the chocolate mousse, in which case I'd get the berry cobbler (I'd read good things about it on yelp).  But, our server said that the chocolate mousse might have gluten in it, so Judy got the crème brulee and I got the chocolate mousse.  And coffee.  Gotta have that.

Here's a photo.






Also, one of the hosts gave us a little dessert wine.  They were really taking care of us.

Judy raved about her crème brulee and let me try some.  Wow.

Our server came by and asked "is everything as expected?"

I said, "No!  ...It's amazing!"

Another server came by, who had given us the dessert descriptions, and I said to her, "why didn't you tell us that the crème brulee was the best thing on the menu?"  She just laughed.

Since returning home, Judy's found a green tea crème brulee recipe on the internet, bought a blowtorch for scorching the sugar on top, and has made it a couple of times.  I think she's planning on making some over the holidays as well.  My theory is -- if you make a special trip to the hardware store to buy a blowtorch, that's a pretty good sign that you liked the dish.

Overall, Vine was just incredible.  Judy says, "the most amazing restaurant ever -- the food, the service, everything."  The service even topped any Disney restaurant.  No glass or plate sat empty for even close to 10 seconds (more like 3 seconds, we started watching) before being picked up by an attentive server.  They really went out of their way to welcome us, help us decide on dishes and wines, answer questions, watch out for gluten, and celebrate!  You may be curious about cost, and this meal came to around $200 before tip, which with the attention we received, deserved to be generous.  For a memorable evening, we both highly recommend this restaurant.  Two thumbs up!

I took a shot of the front of Vine as we left.  It's at the end of a little shopping center, Coligny Plaza.






Heading back to the resort, we didn't have any other plans for the evening other than to catch the fireworks display.  Apparently they hold a fireworks show each week during the summer at Shelter Cove (right across from the resort, at the other side of the marina), and it was supposed to occur on this night.  However, when we turned off of William Hilton Parkway to get to the resort, we saw signs posted that said that the fireworks were cancelled for the night.  Still, there were a lot of people and a lot of activity happening at Shelter Cove.  We parked at the resort and decided to walk over to see what was happening and maybe browse some shops and see what restaurants were there.  Plus, I had a fair amount of osso buco to walk off.  On our way out, we asked at the Front Desk if they knew why the fireworks had been cancelled and they said it was because of a possible thunderstorm.  It seemed like a lovely evening at the time, and I thought that it was a shame that they'd been cancelled.  I thought they'd made the wrong decision.  Anyway, we just walked along the marina side of Shelter Cove and looked at some of the vendor stands and people-watched a little bit.

One of the vendor booths had some funky lights that I thought our kids might like but a teenaged boy came up saying to his companions, "Don't buy 'em guys, they have them cheaper at the mall!"

Okay, you sold me on not buying.

After a little while we'd had enough of the crowds (which didn't take too long).  Plus, some dark clouds were rolling in, so it looked like a good idea to get back to the resort.

We were going to walk all the way around the resort, down near where we went kayaking and then all the way back to the Live Oak Lodge, but the music from the Pirate Party lured us in to take a look.  Man, that place was jumpin'!






There was a D.J. playing tunes and all of the cast members had everyone up dancing and having a great time.  It looked like everyone was having an absolute blast.  Then, about 30 seconds after we arrived, the D.J. announced that they were going to have to end the party because of weather, and right on cue, it started to sprinkle.

We abandoned our plans to walk to the far-end of the resort and just started to head back to Live Oak Lodge.  Halfway there, the sprinkles turned to great big raindrops that were seemingly being hurled from the sky, and our walk turned into an all-out sprint down the boardwalk.  Naturally, it was every man for himself.  Er, I mean, I ushered Judy to safety as we found the first entrance to the Lodge was the doorway leading to the underground parking.  We stood there for a moment with some others who were seeking shelter from the rain and talked to a mom who had brought her little girls over to the resort from Shelter Cove.  She said that they were disappointed that the fireworks were cancelled and asked if there was a store on the property.  I'm sure that it was an idea for consolation for missing the fireworks.  We described where the Mercantile was, but it wasn't fit weather to be out-of-doors, (and probably not allowed really, for non-guests), and I think they planned to head back to Shelter Cove.

We walked through the underground parking area and took the elevator up to our floor and took a picture at the deck at the end of the building overlooking the marsh.  I think we look like we walked right out of that scene from "The Notebook".  Or, that Progressive commercial.  One of the two.  Yeah, probably the latter.






I decided to try to take some artsy pictures in low-light with the shutter open extra-long, while I rested the camera on the railing.

First, the marsh and the resort across the way.






Looking down at the hammock behind Live Oak Lodge.






The tree in front of Live Oak Lodge.






Looking to the right, at some of the other buildings in the resort and across the marina.






And, as for the rest of "zee most dangerous night", well...all I can say is...

..."Danger" is my middle name.


Up next:  Dolphin cruise
[URL="http://www.disboards.com/threads/keepin-it-on-the-downlow-country-at-hhi-i-begin-to-see-the-signs-pg-21.3309082/page-19#post-53085310"]_Link to next chapter_[/URL]


----------



## jedijill

Your dinner looks amazing!  Sounds like awesome service as well.  Still trying to figure out why you didn't go for the bacon sundae.  

Too bad the fireworks were cancelled and it rained.  Sounds like a lovely anniversary anyway!

Jill in CO


----------



## Steppesister

Ok, here's my take on the dinner. You basically got a Vic and Al's experience for the price of a two-fer. Which is a pretty major score. However, if you don't specifically go to Hilton Head and pay the cost of getting there, then Vic and Al's might be a consolation prize. If that made any sense, then kudos.

".... if you like pina coladas, and taking walks in the rain"

Best part of the meal? The dishes. Those are really pretty! 

Well, that and you're smiling faces. You 2 are just so dang cute! 


"Dangerous" has me worried. This forum does have a family-friendly rating. Right?!


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> And, as for the rest of "zee most dangerous night", well...all I can say is...
> 
> ..."Danger" is my middle name.
> 
> 
> Up next:  Dolphin cruise





OMG AN UPDATE!!!!!!  

I love that you went to the Vine!  And you had such an awesome meal.  That place really was lovely.  I look forward to going back.  All your food looks delicious.  My friend Chuck had the same entree as you and he had to take a doggie bag back.

Nice to see people sitting outside as well.  When we were there I don't believe anyone was outside.

Happy Holidays Glen and family.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Oy. It was a brief second, but a second nonetheless, where I originally thought the chapter title story was going one place, and then the "souvenir " remark actually made me think, wow, I could not have been more off (that brief second mentioned earlier in the extremely run-on sentence), before realizing I was did in fact see the chapter title story was going. 

Sounds like a lovely anniversary dinner. It honestly doesn't look like much from the outside, but clearly, looks are very deceiving.

Bummer about the fireworks. That would have been such a lovely finale for the night. But then again, Danger is your middle name, so I'm sure all's well that ends well.


----------



## KatMark

I'm glad I caught this while I was cruising the DIS (I'm so far behind...even on my own TR since my mom passed away and just can't seem to catch up).

You and Judy clean up very nice and look quite lovely in your anniversary picture.

Your meal looks quite yummy and I'm glad you were so well taken care of.

That was one hopping pirate party.

Sorry about the rain, but you got some great pictures in it.

If I don't get back here, Happy Holidays to you and the family.



​


----------



## franandaj

It looks like you had an amazing evening!  That dinner looked spectacular and at $200, if that included the wines by the glass, a great deal too!

Shame about the canceling of the fireworks and the thunderstorm, but sometimes it's better to spend a cozy night inside!


----------



## Flossbolna

First of all: Congratulations to Lauren!! How exciting! I had to think of the film "Father of the Bride" with Steve Martin when I read your post... You sounded a bit like him. 

The dinner looks wonderful! I love the menu and the atmosphere of the place! And for how you described the quality of everything it sounds like was well worth the price! I need to remember that place if I ever get to Hilton Head (and I really want to go, it looks so lovely and relaxing!).


----------



## CreightonsMomma

glennbo123 said:


> And, as for the rest of "zee most dangerous night", well...all I can say is...
> 
> ..."Danger" is my middle name.





I can tell it was a beautiful night, what a way to celebrate your anniversary.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> I mentioned that we were going to Hilton Head, SC on vacation...._without_ the kids.
> 
> He laughed and said, "be careful that you don't come home with a, um, ah, ah... " and he struggled to find the right word, since English isn't his native tongue.
> 
> "Souvenir?", I volunteered.
> 
> "Yes!  Yes!  A souvenir!", he exclaimed gleefully, erupting in laughter.





But, c'mon...nobody would be THAT dumb.








glennbo123 said:


> And then I said, "Oh, I have a reservation at a really nice restaurant, that I had to reserve weeks in advance, and we'll be celebrating our anniversary (even though it'll technically be a few months late)."
> 
> He cut me off, with his eyes wide-open, warning, "Zat...will be...zee most dangerous night!"  (In reference to the "souvenir" comment made earlier.)



Danger Will Robinson!



glennbo123 said:


> And I can cut to the chase on our assessment of it -- it was awesome.  One of our best meals anywhere, ever.



Wow!  Sounds like MEK really hooked you guys up.



glennbo123 said:


> When we approached the first one, we passed a bunch of cars that were stopped in the left lane, and we soon learned that the right lane, which we were in, zipping past everyone mind you, is for the first exit on the circle (a quarter turn, 90 degrees, or pi over 2 radians (hey, I'm married to a math teacher)) and that the left lane is for the next two exits on the circle (halfway, 180 degrees, or pi; and three-quarters, 270 degrees, or 3 pi over 2 radians (yeah, I didn't know those pi/radian things either, that's Judy's contribution to the trip report)).



I feel like I actually understood this.  I don't know if I should be happy about that or not.



glennbo123 said:


> Judy was happy to be out for dinner.  Or perhaps just happy to be not cooking.



The wives really seem to go for that.



glennbo123 said:


> They started us off with a plate of bread and balsamic vinegar.  Or, started _me_ off really, since Judy couldn't have the gluten.  That's all right, I ate her share.



We do what we have to do.



glennbo123 said:


> Hey, I even thought that the plates were cool.  It was also kind of neat that they were all different.  Very eclectic.



I like it!



glennbo123 said:


> Our server came by and asked "is everything as expected?"
> 
> I said, "No!  ...It's amazing!"



That begs the question: What were you expecting? 



glennbo123 said:


> Since returning home, Judy's found a green tea crème brulee recipe on the internet, bought a blowtorch for scorching the sugar on top, and has made it a couple of times.  I think she's planning on making some over the holidays as well.  My theory is -- if you make a special trip to the hardware store to buy a blowtorch, that's a pretty good sign that you liked the dish.





She's a keeper!



glennbo123 said:


> We walked through the underground parking area and took the elevator up to our floor and took a picture at the deck at the end of the building overlooking the marsh.  I think we look like we walked right out of that scene from "The Notebook".  Or, that Progressive commercial.  One of the two.  Yeah, probably the latter.



I don't think the heavy stuff will come down for another couple of hours.  I'd keep playing.



glennbo123 said:


> And, as for the rest of "zee most dangerous night", well...all I can say is...
> 
> ..."Danger" is my middle name.


----------



## ddstratton

That dinner sounds absolutely wonderful!  Glad you two had such a great time celebrating your anniversary.


----------



## afwdwfan

So, Danger, how long ago was this trip again?  Anything you need to share? 

Dinner looks excellent.  I'm glad that you had such great food and service for your anniversary meal.  Well worth the expense for being cared for so well.

Too bad the rain kind of put an abrupt end to the evening back at the resort.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> But, c'mon...nobody would be THAT dumb.


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Your dinner looks amazing!  Sounds like awesome service as well.



It was great!  



jedijill said:


> Still trying to figure out why you didn't go for the bacon sundae.



I didn't even see that!  They were so helpful in telling us the specials and everything, I don't think that we really looked at the menu very much.  What I wrote down in my notes must've just been the dessert specials for the evening.  Well, I don't think I would've gone for the bacon sundae anyway, for what it's worth.  It would've made a good story though!



jedijill said:


> Too bad the fireworks were cancelled and it rained.  Sounds like a lovely anniversary anyway!



Not a perfect evening, but still one of the best ever.  I think we'll be okay when we hit the empty-nest!



Steppesister said:


> Ok, here's my take on the dinner. You basically got a Vic and Al's experience for the price of a two-fer. Which is a pretty major score. However, if you don't specifically go to Hilton Head and pay the cost of getting there, then Vic and Al's might be a consolation prize. If that made any sense, then kudos.



 Yeah, that did kinda make sense, but since we were planning on going to Hilton Head anyway, then....it was a bonus!  I haven't seen too many write-ups on Vic and Al's.  I remember seeing something on one of those "Disney Magic Uncovered" tv shows (ie. one-hour infomercial, yet I'll watch many times over) that they have a chef's table thing where you are at the whim of whatever the chef wants to make for you and apparently is pretty amazing.



Steppesister said:


> ".... if you like pina coladas, and taking walks in the rain"



I'm not much into health food.  I am in-to champagne.



Steppesister said:


> Best part of the meal? The dishes. Those are really pretty!



And even a guy like me noticed them.  



Steppesister said:


> Well, that and you're smiling faces. You 2 are just so dang cute!



Aw.  Well, she definitely is.



Steppesister said:


> "Dangerous" has me worried. This forum does have a family-friendly rating. Right?!



Gee, that _was_ my attempt to keep it family-friendly!  



MEK said:


> OMG AN UPDATE!!!!!!



I know!  Don't fall over!  I really wanted to get this one written, it's just been hard to find the time.  I made Judy read this one though, I think that's her first!  



MEK said:


> I love that you went to the Vine!  And you had such an awesome meal.  That place really was lovely.  I look forward to going back.  All your food looks delicious.  My friend Chuck had the same entree as you and he had to take a doggie bag back.



Well, thank you for recommending it!  And for reminding me that I needed to reserve early!  I won't soon forget my evening there.  



MEK said:


> Nice to see people sitting outside as well.  When we were there I don't believe anyone was outside.



I think it was busier outside when we left than when we arrived, but our reservation was fairly early...it was either that or I would've had to take a really late reservation time.



MEK said:


> Happy Holidays Glen and family.  Thanks for the update!



Thank you, and right back at'cha!  You're so welcome!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Oy. It was a brief second, but a second nonetheless, where I originally thought the chapter title story was going one place, and then the "souvenir " remark actually made me think, wow, I could not have been more off (that brief second mentioned earlier in the extremely run-on sentence), before realizing I was did in fact see the chapter title story was going.



Wow, a 1-word (with only 2-letters, no less) sentence, followed by...well, my head's still spinning.

Anyway, yes, of course my goal was to make you think it was something else!  And then, when your mind whips around to where I'm really taking you, the body reacts with a short burst of air expelled through the mouth and nose.  Ideally anyway.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Sounds like a lovely anniversary dinner. It honestly doesn't look like much from the outside, but clearly, looks are very deceiving.



It was.  Yeah, if I only knew of it from driving by, I probably would've kept going.  But it was...  Quaint.  Intimate.  Tasty.  Unbelievable service.  I highly recommend!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Bummer about the fireworks. That would have been such a lovely finale for the night. But then again, Danger is your middle name, so I'm sure all's well that ends well.



I know, it would've been so Disney-like to end the evening with a fireworks show.


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> I'm glad I caught this while I was cruising the DIS (I'm so far behind...even on my own TR since my mom passed away and just can't seem to catch up).



Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that.    My deepest sympathies Kathy.

I'm impossibly behind on every TR except this one.  I decided to work on an update rather than catch up on others.  Limited choices!



KatMark said:


> You and Judy clean up very nice and look quite lovely in your anniversary picture.



Aw thanks!



KatMark said:


> Your meal looks quite yummy and I'm glad you were so well taken care of.



It was a great evening.  So worth it!



KatMark said:


> That was one hopping pirate party.
> 
> Sorry about the rain, but you got some great pictures in it.



They were having so much fun!

It was neat to try to catch some of the lights and reflections.  I had wanted to get a good picture of that tree in front of Live Oak Lodge...it's big and full of Spanish Moss.  I still don't think this one does it justice, but I tried.



KatMark said:


> If I don't get back here, Happy Holidays to you and the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you Kathy!  I wish you the best also!



franandaj said:


> It looks like you had an amazing evening!  That dinner looked spectacular and at $200, if that included the wines by the glass, a great deal too!



We did, it was an amazing evening.  Yes, it included the wines.  I think we only each got one glass...since they also gave us champagne to start and dessert wines at the end, we didn't need to order more!  So yeah, it was on the expensive side for what I'm used to paying, but you can easily go higher just about anywhere, so for the service and food we received I think it was a good value.



franandaj said:


> Shame about the canceling of the fireworks and the thunderstorm, but sometimes it's better to spend a cozy night inside!



I hear ya!  



Flossbolna said:


> First of all: Congratulations to Lauren!! How exciting! I had to think of the film "Father of the Bride" with Steve Martin when I read your post... You sounded a bit like him.



Thanks Magdalene.  Believe me, I'm starting to feel like him in that movie, and the planning hasn't even begun yet, really.



Flossbolna said:


> The dinner looks wonderful! I love the menu and the atmosphere of the place! And for how you described the quality of everything it sounds like was well worth the price! I need to remember that place if I ever get to Hilton Head (and I really want to go, it looks so lovely and relaxing!).



Oh, I think you would love it!  I think you said before that HHI is on your list, so I bet you'll get there.



CreightonsMomma said:


>







CreightonsMomma said:


> I can tell it was a beautiful night, what a way to celebrate your anniversary.



Yes it was!  Great food, great company, a beautiful night.


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> But, c'mon...nobody would be THAT dumb.



  Heavens, no!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Good thing Drew is so darned cute!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Danger Will Robinson!



That's what he would've said, if he wasn't so French, and knew '60's American TV better.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow!  Sounds like MEK really hooked you guys up.



When Mary Ellen recommends a restaurant, you better listen.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I feel like I actually understood this.  I don't know if I should be happy about that or not.



The math part, or the traffic design?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The wives really seem to go for that.



Yeah, I wonder why that is.  You don't see me getting all giddy to be served a meal every night.   



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We do what we have to do.



It was the least I could do.  It would've just gone to waste otherwise.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like it!







Captain_Oblivious said:


> That begs the question: What were you expecting?



I don't know, something good, great, but juuust short of "amazing"!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> She's a keeper!



She's got a blow torch and she knows how to use it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't think the heavy stuff will come down for another couple of hours.  I'd keep playing.



You're right. Anyway, the Good Lord would never disrupt the best game of my life.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>







ddstratton said:


> That dinner sounds absolutely wonderful!  Glad you two had such a great time celebrating your anniversary.



Thanks Darla.  What a great meal, it was a fantastic evening.



afwdwfan said:


> So, Danger, how long ago was this trip again?  Anything you need to share?



Ah, I see where you going with this.  Yeah, we would've received a tracking number by now if a souvenir was on the way....and nope!  



afwdwfan said:


> Dinner looks excellent.  I'm glad that you had such great food and service for your anniversary meal.  Well worth the expense for being cared for so well.



We really had a nice time there.  Judy loved it, the food was great, and the service excellent.  So, it was perfect!



afwdwfan said:


> Too bad the rain kind of put an abrupt end to the evening back at the resort.



It would've been nice to see the fireworks, but we were enjoying being on vacation and just going with the flow!



afwdwfan said:


>


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> Yeah, that did kinda make sense, but since we were planning on going to Hilton Head anyway, then....it was a bonus!  I haven't seen too many write-ups on Vic and Al's.  I remember seeing something on one of those "Disney Magic Uncovered" tv shows (ie. one-hour infomercial, yet I'll watch many times over) that they have a chef's table thing where you are at the whim of whatever the chef wants to make for you and apparently is pretty amazing.



I know someone who sprung for that once-in-a-lifetime experience.  Actually, I've known another (CircusGirl) who went there, but didn't do the Chef's Table, and she said that it wasn't necessary to having one of the most magical evenings in her life. I am contemplating doing it if I can find someone to go with me on a girl's trip sometime. We'll see...




glennbo123 said:


> And even a guy like me noticed them.



You must have taken your knuckles off the ground for just long enough to have a spark of culture. 



glennbo123 said:


> Gee, that _was_ my attempt to keep it family-friendly!



Oh. Ok.


----------



## jedijill

Liesa....I'll got to V&a with you.  I love it there!

Jill in CO


----------



## Poolrat

Well Glenn I am caught up.

Sounds like a wonderful evening and a great dinner.  Sure the rain just made the decision to be inside easier.  Think of it as a push from Mother Nature.  

Merry Christmas  to the Glennbo clan.


----------



## MEK




----------



## lovegrumpy

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Hi Glenn and Happy Holidays!

I am caught back up and sounds like the trip is still going great. We stayed in Shipyard in March and spent a lot of time at Coligny Plaza. I don't remember seeing Vine. Of course since we were covering most of the trip for five college girls that is probably a good thing.

Glad Judy figured out how to use the blow torch. I would probably burn the house down.

Looking forward to the next installment.

Mary Kay


----------



## Steppesister

jedijill said:


> Liesa....I'll got to V&a with you.  I love it there!
> 
> Jill in CO



Would you?!! 

I've wanted to go there for YEARS!! I'm thinking that the first trip I take after My Graduation Celebration Trip with the family, I want to go ALL Girls. A small little group to split a room, maybe during F&G? Stay up late drinking wine, being silly on coasters.... you name it....


----------



## jedijill

Steppesister said:


> Would you?!!
> 
> I've wanted to go there for YEARS!! I'm thinking that the first trip I take after My Graduation Celebration Trip with the family, I want to go ALL Girls. A small little group to split a room, maybe during F&G? Stay up late drinking wine, being silly on coasters.... you name it....



I would throw some DVC points down for that. 

Jill in CO


----------



## Steppesister

jedijill said:


> I would throw some DVC points down for that.
> 
> Jill in CO



Glenn, thank you hosting the DISMeet Private Forum for me.  

And for that, I may treat you to V&A's. 

I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship....


----------



## Flossbolna

jedijill said:


> I would throw some DVC points down for that.
> 
> Jill in CO





Steppesister said:


> Glenn, thank you hosting the DISMeet Private Forum for me.
> 
> And for that, I may treat you to V&A's.
> 
> I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship....



Oh - I would love to join the two of you for a lady's trip! Especially if we go to V&A. After having been blown away with the experience of dining at Remy on the Fantasy, I really want to try V&A - and the two of you would be lovely company for that!  Not sure if I could work it out, considering how far away I live and that I currently trying to juggle finances and time off to make a transatlantic relationship work. But I guess you are thinking of a time frame of 2017 and beyond - so who knows what things will be like then! 

(Sorry, Glen!)


----------



## ken2

Hope you enjoyed yourselves while visiting HH.We are lucky as we can  hit HH anytime.Our main Island is Tybee but we go to HH when we want a change.You can see Tybee from HH and can see HH from Tybee so its kinna nice to see diferent views


----------



## natebenma

YAY!!!  An update!  

Although it took me a little while to find it.  

In the meantime, I hope your family had a wonderful set of holidays:


Happy Thanksgiving!

Merry Christmas! 

and Happy New Year!!! 




Great, great update, from the opening fore-shadowing to a dramatic and exciting danger-filled conclusion.  And even a math lesson!!!  




glennbo123 said:


>



Awesome picture!!!

Seriously drooling over that menu.  I don't know what I would have chosen for meals- everything sounds fantastic- and I am now craving cave aged gruyere!  

But youse guys done good.  I approve of all of your selections.  

Nicely played on the dessert-  "I'll get the thing that might have gluten so I don't have to share, while I get my wife hooked on the crème brulee to the point where she will have to get the accessories to play the home version"

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## glennbo123

Guess I should get to some replies since the computer's available, (and it's been awhile! ).



Steppesister said:


> I know someone who sprung for that once-in-a-lifetime experience.  Actually, I've known another (CircusGirl) who went there, but didn't do the Chef's Table, and she said that it wasn't necessary to having one of the most magical evenings in her life. I am contemplating doing it if I can find someone to go with me on a girl's trip sometime. We'll see...



I'm sure it would be an amazing experience.  Not sure if it's quite worth the money, but amazing nonetheless.  Who knows, if you put the idea out there, maybe someone will take you up on it.  



Steppesister said:


> You must have taken your knuckles off the ground for just long enough to have a spark of culture.



That did make me laugh.  



Steppesister said:


> Oh. Ok.



It was the best I could do!



Poolrat said:


> Well Glenn I am caught up.



It shouldn't have been too hard, at the pace I've been keeping!



Poolrat said:


> Sounds like a wonderful evening and a great dinner.  Sure the rain just made the decision to be inside easier.  Think of it as a push from Mother Nature.



A push from Mother Nature.  



Poolrat said:


> Merry Christmas  to the Glennbo clan.





MEK said:


>





lovegrumpy said:


> Merry Christmas!!!





Disneybuckeye said:


> Hi Glenn and Happy Holidays!



Aw, thank you Pat, Mary Ellen, lovegrumpy, and Mary Kay!  We did have some great times this year.  



Disneybuckeye said:


> I am caught back up and sounds like the trip is still going great.



It did keep on going great, despite my slow pace in re-telling it.



Disneybuckeye said:


> We stayed in Shipyard in March and spent a lot of time at Coligny Plaza. I don't remember seeing Vine. Of course since we were covering most of the trip for five college girls that is probably a good thing.



It could be hard to miss, I imagine, if you're not looking for it.  It's on the end.  But yeah, I wouldn't want to pay for a bunch of college kids to go there!  



Disneybuckeye said:


> Glad Judy figured out how to use the blow torch. I would probably burn the house down.



It took a little figurin'.    And even using it to caramelize the sugar on top of them has taken a little trial-and-error, but I think we're getting there.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Looking forward to the next installment.



Thanks!


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Liesa....I'll got to V&a with you.  I love it there!
> 
> Jill in CO





Steppesister said:


> Would you?!!
> 
> I've wanted to go there for YEARS!! I'm thinking that the first trip I take after My Graduation Celebration Trip with the family, I want to go ALL Girls. A small little group to split a room, maybe during F&G? Stay up late drinking wine, being silly on coasters.... you name it....





jedijill said:


> I would throw some DVC points down for that.
> 
> Jill in CO



Well there you go!  



Steppesister said:


> Glenn, thank you hosting the DISMeet Private Forum for me.
> 
> And for that, I may treat you to V&A's.
> 
> I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship....



Wait, are you talkin' to me?  Or Jill?  V&A's would be a pretty tall order.



Flossbolna said:


> Oh - I would love to join the two of you for a lady's trip! Especially if we go to V&A. After having been blown away with the experience of dining at Remy on the Fantasy, I really want to try V&A - and the two of you would be lovely company for that!  Not sure if I could work it out, considering how far away I live and that I currently trying to juggle finances and time off to make a transatlantic relationship work. But I guess you are thinking of a time frame of 2017 and beyond - so who knows what things will be like then!
> 
> (Sorry, Glen!)



No problem Magdalene.  And I'd be willing to bet that Liesa would looove to have you along for a V&A's excursion.  

Feel free to do all planning here!


----------



## glennbo123

ken2 said:


> Hope you enjoyed yourselves while visiting HH.



Hi ken2!  And    We did enjoy Hilton Head, very much.  And have a couple of days booked there this some also.  



ken2 said:


> We are lucky as we can  hit HH anytime.Our main Island is Tybee but we go to HH when we want a change.You can see Tybee from HH and can see HH from Tybee so its kinna nice to see diferent views



Yeah, I thought about trying to visit Tybee, but there was only so much time...and we certainly weren't disappointed with the beach that we had near us.

Thanks for commenting!



natebenma said:


> YAY!!!  An update!
> 
> Although it took me a little while to find it.



Well hey, I know it's my own darned fault -- I'm certainly not giving you reason to check in here every day!  



natebenma said:


> In the meantime, I hope your family had a wonderful set of holidays:
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> and Happy New Year!!!



I'm glad I didn't go on too much longer without an update, or you would have run out of colors for all of the holidays!



natebenma said:


> Great, great update, from the opening fore-shadowing to a dramatic and exciting danger-filled conclusion.  And even a math lesson!!!



This chapter had it all, didn't it?!  



natebenma said:


> Awesome picture!!!



Aw shucks.  



natebenma said:


> Seriously drooling over that menu.  I don't know what I would have chosen for meals- everything sounds fantastic- and I am now craving cave aged gruyere!
> 
> But youse guys done good.  I approve of all of your selections.



It was a great place for a special celebration like that.  The food and the service were both outstanding.  And yes, hard to choose from the menu!



natebenma said:


> Nicely played on the dessert-  "I'll get the thing that might have gluten so I don't have to share, while I get my wife hooked on the crème brulee to the point where she will have to get the accessories to play the home version"



I didn't look at it that way at the time but now that you mention, that was ingenious, wasn't it?!   



natebenma said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!



Thanks Dee!


----------



## Steppesister

Flossbolna said:


> Oh - I would love to join the two of you for a lady's trip! Especially if we go to V&A. After having been blown away with the experience of dining at Remy on the Fantasy, I really want to try V&A - and the two of you would be lovely company for that!  Not sure if I could work it out, considering how far away I live and that I currently trying to juggle finances and time off to make a transatlantic relationship work. But I guess you are thinking of a time frame of 2017 and beyond - so who knows what things will be like then!
> 
> (Sorry, Glen!)



OH. OH, OH, OH!!! YES!!! A trip with you would be a DREAM vacation!! 

Yes, after graduation and I find a full time job which gives a bit of disposable income, a yearly trip is on the docket!! 

More on this in a bit... walking out the door for a bridal shower.


----------



## englishrose47

glennbo123 said:


> Feel free to do all planning here!



Or on my thread , keeps it moving which mine isn't lately, so many have not stopped by in ages


----------



## Steppesister

englishrose47 said:


> Or on my thread , keeps it moving which mine isn't lately, so many have not stopped by in ages



I have not abandoned you, Rosie, Dear! I make the rounds as I can, but honestly this term is getting VERY stressful and busy, and I can hardly keep mine up. But I AM reading!! 

Glenn, thanks for being such a gracious host!! You may need a bigger couch and some good snacks.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Trying to get all caught up around here while I have a tiny little bit of time.

I read your most dangerous night update right after you posted, but apparently never commented, so "Mr. Dangerous".............

If you approached this night with trepidation, it sure wasn't apparent..........and we need to have a long, long talk! 

First of all, you two cleaned up really nice!  I knew Judy had it in HER..........   I'm glad you had such a great meal!  Looking at the menu, I'm not sure I could have decided on something that sounded good, because quite frankly, a lot of those descriptions make me go   At those prices, the steak and baked potato better be really, really good!    Actually, Judy's fish looked very good, but I would need a better idea about everything that was in the "sauce" before I spread it on every bite! 

I love the pool area at HHIR!  And the CMs there are some of the best on Disney properties IMHO! They do a wonderful job keeping everyone entertained.

Too bad the weather cut things short (or maybe not.......  ).  You got some really good pictures from the balcony!


----------



## eandesmom

what a lovely lovely update!!!!!!!!!

Vine sounds amazing and an incredible anniversary celebration.

Great pictures, both of the two of you and of all the amazing food!

Somehow I don't think the rain dampened the evening at all


----------



## Reddog1134

Here I thought I would have to catch up on a bunch of updates.  ONE, Glenn!!!  I had ONE update to read.

It seems like there was a lot more going on when you went than during December.  I think there were more people in that pool pic than during my entire trip.


----------



## glennbo123

Coming back to finally get to replies.  Sorry all!  I hate the new DIS so far.  My own thread wasn't on my "watched threads" page today, don't know what's up with that.



Steppesister said:


> OH. OH, OH, OH!!! YES!!! A trip with you would be a DREAM vacation!!
> 
> Yes, after graduation and I find a full time job which gives a bit of disposable income, a yearly trip is on the docket!!
> 
> More on this in a bit... walking out the door for a bridal shower.



I called that one.  Wasn't too hard.  



englishrose47 said:


> Or on my thread , keeps it moving which mine isn't lately, so many have not stopped by in ages



I've poked my head in.




Steppesister said:


> I have not abandoned you, Rosie, Dear! I make the rounds as I can, but honestly this term is getting VERY stressful and busy, and I can hardly keep mine up. But I AM reading!!
> 
> Glenn, thanks for being such a gracious host!! You may need a bigger couch and some good snacks.



The more, the merrier.




GoofyFan1515 said:


> Trying to get all caught up around here while I have a tiny little bit of time.
> 
> I read your most dangerous night update right after you posted, but apparently never commented, so "Mr. Dangerous".............



Yes?




GoofyFan1515 said:


> If you approached this night with trepidation, it sure wasn't apparent..........and we need to have a long, long talk!








GoofyFan1515 said:


> First of all, you two cleaned up really nice!  I knew Judy had it in HER..........



I know, it was nice of her to let me be seen with her.




GoofyFan1515 said:


> I'm glad you had such a great meal!  Looking at the menu, I'm not sure I could have decided on something that sounded good, because quite frankly, a lot of those descriptions make me go



  Yes, it can be a touch place to decide on what to get!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> At those prices, the steak and baked potato better be really, really good!    Actually, Judy's fish looked very good, but I would need a better idea about everything that was in the "sauce" before I spread it on every bite!



This might not be the most cost-effective place for steak and a potato!  Judy made a great choice with that fish though...it was fantastic.




GoofyFan1515 said:


> I love the pool area at HHIR!  And the CMs there are some of the best on Disney properties IMHO! They do a wonderful job keeping everyone entertained.



I have to agree.  It was evident that everyone was just having a blast.




GoofyFan1515 said:


> Too bad the weather cut things short (or maybe not.......  ).  You got some really good pictures from the balcony!



Yep, it was a shame to turn in early.  

Thanks!




eandesmom said:


> what a lovely lovely update!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Cynthia!    I was looking forward to posting this one!




eandesmom said:


> Vine sounds amazing and an incredible anniversary celebration.
> 
> Great pictures, both of the two of you and of all the amazing food!



It was such a great place for a romantic dinner/celebration.  I think you'd love it there.




eandesmom said:


> Somehow I don't think the rain dampened the evening at all



  




Reddog1134 said:


> Here I thought I would have to catch up on a bunch of updates.  ONE, Glenn!!!  I had ONE update to read.



You had me out loud with this post Reddog!  Well, I know how you hate to get too far behind.  




Reddog1134 said:


> It seems like there was a lot more going on when you went than during December.  I think there were more people in that pool pic than during my entire trip.



I can't imagine being in that pool in December!  I remember living in North Carolina and during Spring Break-time the paper carried a front-page photo of a girl in the ocean with the headline "Not From Around Here, Are Ya?"


----------



## micandminforever

Thanks for posting the video of the bike ride to the beach.  My husband and I may take a trip with friends to HHI, and DH first question was about the bike trails. Plus he loves riding on the beach at HHI.  We have stayed at HHI before but never at the Disney DVC.


----------



## Flossbolna

you will get used to the new look, there are plants of neat new functionalities. 

If you thread did not have new posts to it, it does not show up in Watched Threads. At the bottom of the page ther is a button to see all Watched Threads. 

one thing I love is that everything stays unread until I really read it. Makes it so much easier to read one or two threads at a time. 

there is also a great way of multi quoting. I explained it on my thread. ;-)


----------



## Steppesister

Good to see you here on your own thread, Mister. As flossbolna says, you will get used to it. I"ve not spent a whole lot of time on it yet, but it's easy to pick up. I didn't have the energy to understand what she was talking about in the multi-quoting explanation, but will learn it over Spring Break. But I do like that it gives you instant notifications like on FB, and that you can follow people (it's easier now), and that it stays unread, so you can pick it up where you last left off.


----------



## glennbo123

micandminforever said:


> Thanks for posting the video of the bike ride to the beach.



 micandminforever!!  Thanks for commenting.  You're very welcome for the video.  I was hoping that people would find it helpful.



micandminforever said:


> My husband and I may take a trip with friends to HHI, and DH first question was about the bike trails. Plus he loves riding on the beach at HHI.  We have stayed at HHI before but never at the Disney DVC.



As you may know, there are miles and miles of bike trails around the island.  As long as you've got the peddle-power, you can probably get just about anywhere.  And I'm sure you already know that the beach itself is very rideable.  We never did it, but saw several people riding along on the beach.



Flossbolna said:


> you will get used to the new look, there are plants of neat new functionalities.
> 
> If you thread did not have new posts to it, it does not show up in Watched Threads. At the bottom of the page ther is a button to see all Watched Threads.



Gotcha, thanks.



Flossbolna said:


> one thing I love is that everything stays unread until I really read it. Makes it so much easier to read one or two threads at a time.



That would be good to stay current on threads that you're basically up-to-date on, but not so good for threads that you're way behind on, which is just about all of the threads I'm following.



Flossbolna said:


> there is also a great way of multi quoting. I explained it on my thread. ;-)


  Thanks!  That's helpful.  That'll be good for commenting.  I'll still do it the old way for doing replies here, since I try to respond to (almost) everything.



Steppesister said:


> Good to see you here on your own thread, Mister. As flossbolna says, you will get used to it. I"ve not spent a whole lot of time on it yet, but it's easy to pick up.



They up'd the number of posts per page to 20!    Now all of my old trip reports have chapters that start 3/4 of the way down the page!  Doh!



Steppesister said:


> I didn't have the energy to understand what she was talking about in the multi-quoting explanation, but will learn it over Spring Break. But I do like that it gives you instant notifications like on FB, and that you can follow people (it's easier now), and that it stays unread, so you can pick it up where you last left off.



I'm getting more used to it, but still not sold.


----------



## glennbo123

This morning was Wednesday June 25th.  We were a little more than halfway through our vacation and the big event planned for today was the Dolphin Cruise.  We didn’t have to be at the Activities Window until 9:30, but were up around 6am.  I worked on some trip notes and Judy did some laundry.  I tell ya, having a washer/dryer in the suite never gets old!

Breakfast wasn't too glamorous today, just some cereal and coffee for me.  Judy probably had some fruit.








I wanted to get a picture of the resort sign, so set off to get that done before we needed to report for the cruise.  There’s a bridge leading to the resort from Shelter Cove (the resort is actually on a small island), and the sign is at the Shelter Cove end of the bridge.


Here’s a shot of the marina as I crossed the bridge.  The red-roofed buildings on the right side of the picture, above the trees, are Disney resort buildings.








A little further on, and across the road, my mission was accomplished.








Here you can see what I was trying to describe earlier.  The sign, the bridge, a nice walkway along the bridge, and the entrance gate to the resort at the other end of the bridge.  The marina is to the left of the walkway.








I walked over near the entrance to the walkway and took another picture of the marina.  You can see the resort buildings a little better in this one.








An artsy walkway shot.








And another shot of the marina from the walkway.








Walking back toward the resort, the shuttle stop to catch a ride to the Beach House is near the entrance gate.  If memory serves , there was service daily, from 10am to 5pm, running every 30 minutes.








Just beyond that was the entrance gate.  It was always nice to pull up to this and use my key card to have the arm swing up, allowing me in.  Yes!  I belong!!








And just beyond that, was the Live Oak Lodge.  You walk up the steps at the front of the building to get to the Front Desk.  To get to the underground parking, you take the driveway around to the right side of the building, and you can see the entrance in this picture, just above the windshield of that SUV on the right side.  You can also walk to the underground parking through the opening at the front of the building, between the stairways.  That’s also a good way to get to the elevator to reach the upper floors.








With my little photo excursion done, I went back to the suite and got some sunscreen on before heading out for the dolphin cruise.


I had to take a picture of Judy with the Bambi and Thumper topiaries.  It seems like there should be a "Kodak Picture Spot" sign here.








We got to the Activities Window and soon another couple joined us in waiting for the cruise.  They had a really cute baby with them, Tommy.  After a little bit, our captain, Tony, appeared and walked us over to the marina to board our boat.


This picture was actually taken after the tour, but I couldn’t wait to show you our boat.  Do you see that magnificent white yacht, dwarfing all of the other boats?  Yeah, that wasn’t our boat.  Ours was the one in the foreground.  Not quite the yacht, but perfect for a little trip on the intracoastal.








We got situated and pulled out of the marina.  Wait, is that what you do in a boat?  Maybe it’s "set out".  Okay, let’s go with that.  We set out from the marina and I took a shot of what I’ll call "Kayak Beach" at the far end of the resort as we passed.  This was where we started off on our kayak tour a couple of days before.








Another shot back toward the resort








We soon found the kayakers.  This was us, just a couple of days prior.








I took a picture of the other couple with their camera for them, and they took one of me and Judy.








Yeah, my legs hadn’t seen a lot of sun.


Anyway, regarding the cruise.  Captain Tony was an absolute wealth of information, and was as happy to talk about the celebrities who live/vacation in the area as he was the nature that we were seeing.  I think he’d talk on any topic that you asked him.  My notes are a hodge-podge of what I could remember to write down after we got back, and they go like this:


We saw Mark Messier’s house (famous NY Rangers hockey player).  I have a picture of it later in the chapter.  Tony told us that Oprah looked at it but didn’t buy it.


Barbara Streisand was weird.  (I’m sure he elaborated, but I can’t remember the specifics, which is maybe a good thing.)


"Up the Creek" is a good local, no-frills restaurant.  (I think I had asked where the locals eat.)


Michael Jordan was a jerk.  (Again, sorry that I can’t remember the reasoning for this sentiment!)


Hockey players are cool, and are happy to work with the kids as coaches.


Pete Rose demanded a new caddy because he hit a bad shot.


"Spanish Wells" was named for fresh water.


Pirates really operated in the area here, near Savannah and Charleston.  Then would hide out in the Caribbean.


There is a "Gullah" culture and language in the area that was passed down through the descendants of former slaves.  The language is a very literal what-you-hear language.  For example, nearby Dafuskie Island is derived from the words "the first key".  (I think I’ve since read some name origin stories that contradict this idea, but who knows.)


Here in South Carolina they have their own names for things based on how they look.  For example, a cormorant is a "snakebird".  An osprey is a "seahawk".


They have otters and minks.  And some new critters have moved into the area:  storks and armadillos.  "Possums on the half-shell", he said.  "The food that comes in its own bowl!"


This is the time of year that dolphins have their babies.  They don’t mate for life.


The toll bridge won’t charge during an evacuation.  So we have that going for us.


Some private communities on the island require that you belong to their golf club, but have reciprocity with some of the best courses around the world.


Some people on the island are just too rich.  (I am not one of them, he didn’t have to say.)  He told a story of a lady who put in a new marble bathroom estimated at around half-a-million, and then had it torn out.  Then another story about a guy who tried different contractors, making attempts to keep his copper roof from patina-ing.


As you head out toward the ocean, there is a line dividing the big sharks from the smaller ones.  The Hilton Head area is one of the largest breeding grounds for sharks.


…and that’s just the stuff I remembered to write down.

[URL="http://www.disboards.com/threads/keepin-it-on-the-downlow-country-at-hhi-i-begin-to-see-the-signs-pg-21.3309082/page-19#post-53085320"]_Continued in next post_[/URL]


----------



## glennbo123

This helicopter was conducting some kind of rescue exercises.








Tony wanted to steer clear of it since they can generate a lot of static electricity.








This is as close as we got to the Harbour Town Lighthouse.  Even with spending a week on Hilton Head, we never made it out to see it by land.  Maybe next time.








Judy and our captain.  My camera had taken a lot of spray!








Tony announced that this was the farthest he’s ever gone before seeing a dolphin.  We had a couple of quick sightings when we kind of chased after them but couldn’t find them anymore.  We all said that we were just happy to be out on the water.  We started to head back.


I believe this was Mike Messier’s house.  It was way out at the end of an island.














Here we are, zooming along.  It was really hot today, so the other couple and Judy went under the shade to cool off.  Baby Tommy, um, slipped into something more comfortable.








Then we finally had a great dolphin sighting!  A mother and baby.














We followed them for quite a while.  Another, bigger, excursion boat saw that we were following something and came over to give their guests a view also.







I was able to get both mother and baby in this picture.


















Some dolphin video


We followed these two for a while.  I think Tony felt bad that we hadn’t really seen any dolphins until the excursion was almost over.  I won’t say that Tony was late for his next group, but I’ll put it this way -- we got some great bonus time!


We really enjoyed being out on the water, and Tony was a great host and guide.  The Dolphin Tour isn’t something we’d need to do every trip, but I’d definitely recommend it to first-timers or anyone just wanting to get out on the water for a little while.



Up next:  Some more beach time
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## MEK

So - this update made me really miss HHI!  I just love it there.  It seems like all the locals have a bunch of stories to tell.  Good for you for remembering to write all that down.

And I do believe that there is some serious wealth there.  I saw yachts there like I have never seen any place else.  It's just amazing that people own those like its no big deal. 

I'm glad you finally got to see some dolphins.  Did you think the dolphin cruise was worth it pricewise?  I was under the impression that the Disney dolphin cruises were a little bit more expensive. 

I did got to Harbourtown on my GF trip.  The view from the top was really lovely.  And if my memory serves me right, I had a pretty decent margarita there.  

Great update. 

 That baby is too cute.


----------



## Poolrat

That sure looks like you had a wonderful day.  A nice relaxing day on the water with a guide and some dolphins.  

Love the notes you took.     I take notes just like that, thinking I will know what I mean.  That is of course if I can even read my notes.


----------



## KatMark

Well, the timing on this was good. I've wrapped up my TR, updated my PTR and was going to delete subscriptions for threads that didn't look like they were going to be updated anymore and saw that you updated.

Nice photo tour of the entrance to the resort.

Michael Jordan a jerk? Hmmm....for some reason that doesn't surprise me (great basketball player but not a fan of the person). I'm surprised he didn't say that about Oprah as well.

Beautiful pictures as you ride the boat. That's a really great picture of you and Judy. 

I'm so glad you found some dolphins and how nice of Tony to give you bonus time. And that's so cool you saw a momma and a baby.


----------



## jedijill

Awww, baby dolphins!  I swear Oprah has bought or looked at houses on every island in the world!

Jill in CO


----------



## ddstratton

Love the update!  Given the super-cold weather we're dealing with right now, your pictures out on the water look wonderful!!!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Wow Glenn, I am seriously impressed with your memory for the shuttle times. Impressive.  Did they have benches as well? I figure you would be the one to ask since you clearly have a photographic memory.

WOW... this guy is certainly a wealth of information. That is some impressive note taking. No way I would remember all that.

Really glad you got to see some dolphins on your dolphin tour.


----------



## glennbo123

MEK said:


> So - this update made me really miss HHI!  I just love it there.  It seems like all the locals have a bunch of stories to tell.  Good for you for remembering to write all that down.



Good!  It's a great time to be thinking warm thoughts!

Yes, they do.  If I remember correctly, he was a transplant to the area but had been there 20+ years, so probably qualifies to be called a "local".

Yeah, I had to jot those notes down pretty quickly.  I probably captured them that afternoon.



MEK said:


> And I do believe that there is some serious wealth there.  I saw yachts there like I have never seen any place else.  It's just amazing that people own those like its no big deal.



I'll never know what that's like.  Although I did win the Powerball last week.  I bought 5 tickets and one had the Powerball.  As in, _the_ powerball.  Worth $4.  



MEK said:


> I'm glad you finally got to see some dolphins.  Did you think the dolphin cruise was worth it pricewise?  I was under the impression that the Disney dolphin cruises were a little bit more expensive.



I didn't do any shopping around, so maybe there are cheaper options.  But it was $45 and we went on member discount day, so got 10% off of that.  I think it was definitely worth that.



MEK said:


> I did got to Harbourtown on my GF trip.  The view from the top was really lovely.  And if my memory serves me right, I had a pretty decent margarita there.



Do they serve _in_ the lighthouse, or did you get it nearby?



MEK said:


> Great update.
> 
> That baby is too cute.



Thanks.

He was really cute.  I have a good picture of him, but I thought that maybe they wouldn't want me posting pictures without permission.  I figured I could post the one I did since they're not really facing the camera.  I was really tempted to post the other one though!



Poolrat said:


> That sure looks like you had a wonderful day.  A nice relaxing day on the water with a guide and some dolphins.



It was really nice.  I'd much rather be doing that right now!



Poolrat said:


> Love the notes you took.     I take notes just like that, thinking I will know what I mean.  That is of course if I can even read my notes.



I did them on my phone this trip, so handwriting isn't the issue.  For the Barbra Streisand story, I think he heard stuff about her through a restaurant manager friend of his, but I can't remember it to relay it.



KatMark said:


> Well, the timing on this was good. I've wrapped up my TR, updated my PTR and was going to delete subscriptions for threads that didn't look like they were going to be updated anymore and saw that you updated.



Sorry Kathy, I'm behind everywhere!  But I do intend to finish this, so yeah, you may see a post every once in a while!



KatMark said:


> Nice photo tour of the entrance to the resort.



Now you know what it looks like!  



KatMark said:


> Michael Jordan a jerk? Hmmm....for some reason that doesn't surprise me (great basketball player but not a fan of the person). I'm surprised he didn't say that about Oprah as well.



I can't remember what the story was, if there really was one.  But I imagine it's gotta be hard being that famous and people wanting something from you all the time.



KatMark said:


> Beautiful pictures as you ride the boat. That's a really great picture of you and Judy.



Aw, thanks!



KatMark said:


> I'm so glad you found some dolphins and how nice of Tony to give you bonus time. And that's so cool you saw a momma and a baby.



I bet he had to explain  to the next people that we hadn't seen any dolphins until we were almost back to the resort and it was such a good sighting that he didn't want to tear us away.



jedijill said:


> Awww, baby dolphins!



That sure ups the "cute factor"!!  



jedijill said:


> I swear Oprah has bought or looked at houses on every island in the world!



She's probably bought several islands.  Castaway Cay, Hilton Head, Manhattan, Great Britain, Australia...



ddstratton said:


> Love the update!  Given the super-cold weather we're dealing with right now, your pictures out on the water look wonderful!!!



I couldn't agree more Darla!  Wish I was there right now.


----------



## glennbo123

DisneyKid4Life said:


> Wow Glenn, I am seriously impressed with your memory for the shuttle times. Impressive.  Did they have benches as well? I figure you would be the one to ask since you clearly have a photographic memory.



I had to think back, back, back....but yes, yes they did have benches!  And a garbage can!  And an emergency phone.  I think that was about it.  



DisneyKid4Life said:


> WOW... this guy is certainly a wealth of information. That is some impressive note taking. No way I would remember all that.



The hard part is to not forget all of the little notes while you're trying to jot them down!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Really glad you got to see some dolphins on your dolphin tour.



Yeah, and they don't want to incur the expense of reprinting all of their literature to advertise the "go out on a boat and see whatever we happen to see tour".


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Well, where have I been????  I see I missed a lot - but congratulations to Lauren!!!  How could she be a Junior and getting married already - I must have been asleep.


----------



## GreatBiscuit

glennbo123 said:


> An artsy walkway shot.


Well done sir!  


glennbo123 said:


> Barbara Streisand was weird.  (I’m sure he elaborated, but I can’t remember the specifics, which is maybe a good thing.)


Now there's a shocker...


----------



## Steppesister

Such a watery, fun update, Glenn!! Dolphins would be really neato to see in the wild like that.   You two look like you're having a really great time soaking up the sun (well, you were). Please tell me you wrote that trivia stuff down. Otherwise I'm going to have to question your priorities on filling brain space.  

By the way, I've been meaning to ask... if you want to answer. How are Lauren and her beau doing? They have a date? Sorry, if I missed the deets on that!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> I tell ya, having a washer/dryer in the suite never gets old!



And neither does doing the laundry on vacation!



glennbo123 said:


>



He likes it!  Glennbo likes it!



glennbo123 said:


> If memory serves , there was service daily, from 10am to 5pm, running every 30 minutes.



Thank goodness your auto-focus still works!



glennbo123 said:


> Do you see that magnificent white yacht, dwarfing all of the other boats? Yeah, that wasn’t our boat. Ours was the one in the foreground.







glennbo123 said:


> We soon found the kayakers. This was us, just a couple of days prior.



Did you guys speed up so they could deal with some extra-high wake?



glennbo123 said:


> Yeah, my legs hadn’t seen a lot of sun.



My eyes!  My eyes!



glennbo123 said:


> My notes are a hodge-podge of what I could remember to write down after we got back, and they go like this:



Now that's some quality random trivia there.  Tony is a font of information.



glennbo123 said:


> This helicopter was conducting some kind of rescue exercises.



And following you guys, for some reason.



glennbo123 said:


> This is as close as we got to the Harbour Town Lighthouse. Even with spending a week on Hilton Head, we never made it out to see it by land. Maybe next time.



I'm sure if you wanted to spend hundreds of dollars on golf, you could get closer.



glennbo123 said:


> Then we finally had a great dolphin sighting! A mother and baby.



Excellent!  Nice that it wasn't a total washout.



glennbo123 said:


> Baby Tommy, um, slipped into something more comfortable.



Wow, he looks like he'd give Baby Drew a run for his money, size-wise.


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> Here you can see what I was trying to describe earlier. The sign, the bridge, a nice walkway along the bridge, and the entrance gate to the resort at the other end of the bridge. The marina is to the left of the walkway.


Good pictures.  I'm glad you had a chance to take your photo tour.



glennbo123 said:


> Walking back toward the resort, the shuttle stop to catch a ride to the Beach House is near the entrance gate. If memory serves , there was service daily, from 10am to 5pm, running every 30 minutes.


Wow!  How could you ever remember such specific details???? 



glennbo123 said:


> I had to take a picture of Judy with the Bambi and Thumper topiaries. It seems like there should be a "Kodak Picture Spot" sign here.


What is this, 1990?  They're "Nikkon Picture Spots" now.  



glennbo123 said:


> This picture was actually taken after the tour, but I couldn’t wait to show you our boat. Do you see that magnificent white yacht, dwarfing all of the other boats? Yeah, that wasn’t our boat. Ours was the one in the foreground. Not quite the yacht, but perfect for a little trip on the intracoastal.


You're gonna need a bigger boat.



glennbo123 said:


> "Up the Creek" is a good local, no-frills restaurant. (I think I had asked where the locals eat.)


Always good information to ask about.  Seems that is a priority question for you to ask most guides and locals.  



glennbo123 said:


> Michael Jordan was a jerk. (Again, sorry that I can’t remember the reasoning for this sentiment!)


I'm not even a little bit surprised.  Seems you hear more stories all the time of him being that way.  Great athlete, but he and his ego certainly know it.



glennbo123 said:


> Hockey players are cool, and are happy to work with the kids as coaches.


That's great!



glennbo123 said:


> Pete Rose demanded a new caddy because he hit a bad shot.


And Pete Rose is Pete Rose.  

I'm a Reds fan and would love to see him in the Hall of Fame, but that man is his own worst enemy.



glennbo123 said:


> Pirates really operated in the area here, near Savannah and Charleston. Then would hide out in the Caribbean.


Pirate stories make everything better! 



glennbo123 said:


> The toll bridge won’t charge during an evacuation. So we have that going for us.


So if you see some guy standing there trying to collect money, you can just feel free to keep on driving...



glennbo123 said:


> Then another story about a guy who tried different contractors, making attempts to keep his copper roof from patina-ing.


   More money than sense.



glennbo123 said:


> Tony announced that this was the farthest he’s ever gone before seeing a dolphin. We had a couple of quick sightings when we kind of chased after them but couldn’t find them anymore. We all said that we were just happy to be out on the water. We started to head back.


Definitely looks like an enjoyable cruise with or without dolphins.  Did the helicopter possibly have an impact on the presence of dolphins?



glennbo123 said:


> Then we finally had a great dolphin sighting! A mother and baby.


Cool!  Great payoff for the wait!



glennbo123 said:


> We followed these two for a while. I think Tony felt bad that we hadn’t really seen any dolphins until the excursion was almost over. I won’t say that Tony was late for his next group, but I’ll put it this way -- we got some great bonus time!


Tony seems like a great guide.  Sometimes it pays to be friendly and strike up a conversation.


----------



## glennbo123

First off, stay warm everyone!!








MAGICFOR2 said:


> Well, where have I been????  I see I missed a lot - but congratulations to Lauren!!!  How could she be a Junior and getting married already - I must have been asleep.



Thanks Tammie!  Yeah, I agree, so hard to keep these kids from growing up.



GreatBiscuit said:


> Well done sir!



Thank you sir!



GreatBiscuit said:


> Now there's a shocker...



At least she wasn't a jerk.



Steppesister said:


> Such a watery, fun update, Glenn!! Dolphins would be really neato to see in the wild like that.



Glad you liked it.  Yes, we had a really nice time on the boat, and dolphins were a bonus.



Steppesister said:


> You two look like you're having a really great time soaking up the sun (well, you were).



I may have been doing more reflecting than soaking.



Steppesister said:


> Please tell me you wrote that trivia stuff down. Otherwise I'm going to have to question your priorities on filling brain space.



Yes, I jotted it down in my phone (using Evernote, at Cynthia's recommendation).  But still, you already know to question my priorities on how I'm filling my (limited) brain space.  There's a lot of trivia in there that wasn't written down or logged in a phone.



Steppesister said:


> By the way, I've been meaning to ask... if you want to answer. How are Lauren and her beau doing? They have a date? Sorry, if I missed the deets on that!



They're doing great.  The wedding plans are proceeding....July 2016.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And neither does doing the laundry on vacation!



I see your point.  But, machines in the suite beat hanging out in the laundry room with a bunch of quarters.

However, there were some rocks down at the water's edge just outside of our building that would've been perfect for doing laundry 19th-century style!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> He likes it!  Glennbo likes it!



Nah, he won't like it.  He hates everything.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thank goodness your auto-focus still works!



I feel fortunate that I didn't post the picture and say something like, "I'm not sure how often the shuttle runs". 







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Did you guys speed up so they could deal with some extra-high wake?



Well of course.  We knew they were looking for adventure.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My eyes!  My eyes!



Don't worry, the effects are only temporary.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now that's some quality random trivia there.  Tony is a font of information.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> And following you guys, for some reason.



Somebody probably reported seeing an SOS signal being flashed using the sun and a mirror....but it was just my legs.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm sure if you wanted to spend hundreds of dollars on golf, you could get closer.



Oh, I've hit golf balls through plenty of lighthouses, don't you worry.  They were about 4-ft tall lighthouses, but still.  The tougher holes are the windmills, where you have to time your shot to miss the blade.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Excellent!  Nice that it wasn't a total washout.



Success!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, he looks like he'd give Baby Drew a run for his money, size-wise.



Now _that_ is a sumo match I'd love to see!  



afwdwfan said:


> Good pictures.  I'm glad you had a chance to take your photo tour.



Thanks Andy.  I hope they give a sense of the entrance to the resort, because I had no idea before I got there.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow!  How could you ever remember such specific details????



A mind like a steel sieve.



afwdwfan said:


> What is this, 1990?  They're "Nikkon Picture Spots" now.



Hey, 1990 doesn't seem like all that long ago for some of us.



afwdwfan said:


> You're gonna need a bigger boat.



That's some bad hat, Harry.



afwdwfan said:


> Always good information to ask about.  Seems that is a priority question for you to ask most guides and locals.



Yeah, I like to know that kind of thing.  We never made it to that place though.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm not even a little bit surprised.  Seems you hear more stories all the time of him being that way.  Great athlete, but he and his ego certainly know it.



True.  I sure did like watching him play though!  I swear, he could score at will...just whenever he decided.



afwdwfan said:


> And Pete Rose is Pete Rose.
> 
> I'm a Reds fan and would love to see him in the Hall of Fame, but that man is his own worst enemy.



I think he should be in.  I predict he will be, but probably posthumously.



afwdwfan said:


> Pirate stories make everything better!



Arrrr!  



afwdwfan said:


> So if you see some guy standing there trying to collect money, you can just feel free to keep on driving...



I'll just set my GPS to "avoid tolls"!!  



afwdwfan said:


> More money than sense.



The sad thing is, with the little sense I've got...it's still more than my money!



afwdwfan said:


> Definitely looks like an enjoyable cruise with or without dolphins.  Did the helicopter possibly have an impact on the presence of dolphins?



We had a really nice time.  I doubt that the helicopter had any effect.  We traveled quite a ways.



afwdwfan said:


> Cool!  Great payoff for the wait!



A two-fer!



afwdwfan said:


> Tony seems like a great guide.  Sometimes it pays to be friendly and strike up a conversation.



I'd recommend him.  Very nice, informative, found some dolphins and didn't mind getting back a little late.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Tony sounds like a hoot, more fun than seeing dolphins.  Thanks for sharing.

Kate


----------



## Flossbolna

I really liked the description of the dophin cruise! And I am glad that you finally got to see dolphins. But I have to say that the whole boat adventure just seemed so nice and relaxing.

I am also impressed with how massive those HH resort buildings look like! They seem to be so big. Somehow with the whole island vibe, I was expecting small little huts...


----------



## glennbo123

kid-at-heart said:


> Tony sounds like a hoot, more fun than seeing dolphins.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Kate



Hi kid-at-heart Kate!    Thanks for chiming in.  Yes, we had a good time learning about the area from Tony.  He was a good captain and tour guide!



Flossbolna said:


> I really liked the description of the dophin cruise! And I am glad that you finally got to see dolphins. But I have to say that the whole boat adventure just seemed so nice and relaxing.



It was really nice to be out on the water.  We didn't really care if we saw any dolphins...of course it was great when we did, and were able to get so close.



Flossbolna said:


> I am also impressed with how massive those HH resort buildings look like! They seem to be so big. Somehow with the whole island vibe, I was expecting small little huts...



No, they're decent-sized buildings.  They kind of reminded me of the Vero Beach buildings, at least in size, but they don't have cottages like Vero does.


----------



## glennbo123

*Some more beach time*

Happy to have enjoyed some time on the water that even included a dolphin-sighting, we walked back to the suite to have some lunch.  We pulled some things together:  the last of the Bullies BBQ, some cheese, fruit, tomatoes, and a beer.  Mine is the more gluten-y side of the table.








Recharged, we got ready and biked to the beach.  It was along that bike ride that I realized, “Wow!  I could do this vacation again!”  I was loving it.  I loved how carefree it was.  We could get up and have a nice boat excursion in the morning, and bike to the beach in the afternoon.  Or lounge at the pool.  Or, we could’ve gone on a nature excursion.  We’d had a great evening the night before with such a fantastic meal, and the sight of all of those kids having so much fun at the pool (just before the storm hit) was still rolling around in my mind.  I could see how this resort could make for a great vacation spot for couples or families, even without the parks.  I made a note that I should check how much points were going for on the resale market.  We still haven’t made that purchase since we’re in the midst of the college-years with our kids, and we have a wedding to pay for next year, but someday…someday, this would be a great add-on.


And how perfect is the location, when you think about it?  For people in the northeast, making that trek down I-95 to the World, Hilton Head would be a great stop along the way (either down or back) to break up the trip.  Much better than Vero Beach, which actually _adds_ driving time to the trip.  Driving between the Philly area to/from WDW in a straight-shot can be done, but isn’t worth it, in my opinion.  We did it one time, to Judy’s sister’s house in Florida, and we were such zombies for the next several days that we said we’d never do that again.  But Hilton Head is only a 10-12 hour trip (depending upon traffic), and is totally doable in a day.  What a great spot to break up the trip, either down or back, or both, between the northeast and Disney World!


But yeah, this bike ride was the moment that I realized that I was really enjoying being here.  A lot.  It probably helped that for this bike ride my seat wasn’t moving from side to side, and I knew how to get to the Beach House.  But Hilton Head had really grown on me.  We were about halfway through the vacation and I was already past regretting that it would eventually end...I had moved right to planning a return.  So, for our trip this coming summer, we’ll be spending 6 nights at the Boardwalk, and then 3 nights at Hilton Head, stopping on our return home.  I was initially only able to get 2 nights and waitlisted the third, and it came through a couple of weeks ago.  I was sooo psyched because I think that extra night will make all the difference in the world as far as having some downtime and giving the kids some time to explore the resort and enjoy the beach.


Anyway, back to this report.  We got to the beach and set up shop under our umbrella.  Please pardon all of the gunk that was on my lens.













Here’s the view from my beach chair.  It was low tide and man, it looks like there’s a mile of beach between me and the surf…that’s how gradual the beach is.  So, in the water, you can go a long way out there just bobbing along and still touch bottom, if you dare.








Those green and white striped towels are Disney towels.


The gradually sloping beach creates great little tide pools like this one at low tide.








They’re great for kids to play in.  Extra warm, and with the occasional critter to find.








The water was really calm when we got there.  Here are a couple of shots from the water, looking back at the beach.














Yes, we were enjoying it!








We cooled off.  We read.  I caught up on my trip notes (mostly all of that miscellaneous stuff from the Dolphin Cruise!).


I tried to take an artsy umbrella shot








Some people discovered a horseshoe crab  at the little tide pool in front of us.














A girl was worried about it and tried to move it to the ocean from the tide pool.  She wasn’t handling it very carefully, and thankfully a lady was able to convince her to just leave it alone, it’d be fine.  When the girl left, I told the lady, “thank you for rescuing it…from too much help!”


The wind picked up later and people had to start taking down their umbrellas.  (That’s one nice thing about renting the beach chairs and umbrellas -- those things are put into the sand pretty solidly.)  I laughed out loud when a guy in front of us was struggling with his umbrella and it whipped closed and it looked like he’d been eaten.


By 3:30 we decided it was time to move up to the Beach House to get a break from the wind (note that’s _from_ the wind) and get some treats before Signals closed.  This time, I decided to go with the classic Mickey Bar, while Judy stuck with the Dole Whip.








Sometime after Signals closed we decided to get our mugs refilled and exchange our towels for clean ones.  The only place I could do that was at Surfmen’s Bar, where you have to ask the bartender/attendant to do it for you.  I like the honor system at the Kidani pool much better, where there’s an available drink dispenser that you can walk up to, and a towel bin to put used towels and pick up fresh ones.  And of course, I had to wait behind a lady who ordered 6 smoothies.  A day or two before it was a lady ordering pina colava’s and mango slush’s.  They’re bartenders, so that’s what they should be doing, but why do they make them hand out towels too?


Anyway, we hung out until around 5pm and then biked back to the resort.  It started sprinkling on us as we left.  It was one of those light rains where it seems that there’s no raincloud over you.  Fortunately, it didn’t rain too much while biking back, but after we got back to the room Judy said, “come look at the rain!” and it was coming down pretty hard.  We left the Beach House just in time apparently.


We had dinner in the suite that evening.  Bad news:  I had leftovers.  Good news:  They were from Vine!  Judy cooked up the rest of the chicken and broccoli she’d bought.








I think I’ll end this chapter here, bookended with food pictures.  I know my audience.  



Up next:  I begin to see the signs
[URL="http://www.disboards.com/threads/keepin-it-on-the-downlow-country-at-hhi-some-more-beach-time-pg-20.3309082/page-21#post-53193112"]_Link to next chapter_[/URL]


----------



## jedijill

Sounds like you really had a great trip if you were already planning a return!  Love the food pics. 

Jill in CO


----------



## Steppesister

So much to comment on, but the thing that really stands out is the sheer enjoyment you are getting (ok, got) out of this vacation. I love when I hear people finding that happy place that they'd want to go back to over and over. And now I think I may have to add HH to my "hopefully someday" list- right after the Hawaii one. (For the life of me can't remember it's name other than something like Aulani or such.)  Anyway, next time you get an inkling to visit the PNW, we can show you some real tidepools. I think James would love them!!


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> Recharged, we got ready and biked to the beach. It was along that bike ride that I realized, “Wow! I could do this vacation again!” I was loving it. I loved how carefree it was. We could get up and have a nice boat excursion in the morning, and bike to the beach in the afternoon. Or lounge at the pool. Or, we could’ve gone on a nature excursion. We’d had a great evening the night before with such a fantastic meal, and the sight of all of those kids having so much fun at the pool (just before the storm hit) was still rolling around in my mind. I could see how this resort could make for a great vacation spot for couples or families, even without the parks. I made a note that I should check how much points were going for on the resale market. We still haven’t made that purchase since we’re in the midst of the college-years with our kids, and we have a wedding to pay for next year, but someday…someday, this would be a great add-on.


I'm really glad you enjoyed Hilton Head so much.  I hope that someday, you finally will be able to buy points there.  Your ideas about making it a stopover on the way down to WDW sure seem pretty logical.  Much better than that Holiday Inn off the side of the interstate. 



glennbo123 said:


> So, for our trip this coming summer, we’ll be spending 6 nights at the Boardwalk, and then 3 nights at Hilton Head, stopping on our return home. I was initially only able to get 2 nights and waitlisted the third, and it came through a couple of weeks ago.


Fun!  I'm glad you were able to get your third night.  I hope the kids enjoy it as much as you did!



glennbo123 said:


> A girl was worried about it and tried to move it to the ocean from the tide pool. She wasn’t handling it very carefully, and thankfully a lady was able to convince her to just leave it alone, it’d be fine. When the girl left, I told the lady, “thank you for rescuing it…from too much help!”






glennbo123 said:


> They’re bartenders, so that’s what they should be doing, but why do they make them hand out towels too?


Um... yeah.  That just seems like an awkward set up.

Hey, kids.  Go to the bar and get me a towel!



glennbo123 said:


> I think I’ll end this chapter here, bookended with food pictures. I know my audience.


----------



## ddstratton

Wonderful day!  Especially compared to the temps today...  And you do know it's a good vacation when you want to come back before you've left!


----------



## CreightonsMomma

When I lived in FL my friends and I would take the boat over to Sanibel Island (west coast of FL) and I loved how the dolphins would just pop up at anytime and race along side the boat. Sweet pictures of the momma and baby dolphin. 

The beach at HH looks really nice. 


What are the dates you are going to be at WDW? After a couple of years of one bad thing after another we are finally heading back in May. I'm excited to make it back for SWW but still super disappointed about Hyperspace Hoopla.


----------



## englishrose47

glennbo123 said:


> Coming back to finally get to replies.  Sorry all!  I hate the new DIS so far.  My own thread wasn't on my "watched threads" page today, don't know what's up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I called that one.  Wasn't too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I've poked my head in.
> 
> Like I'm poking in now !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more, the merrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it was nice of her to let me be seen with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can be a touch place to decide on what to get!
> 
> 
> 
> This might not be the most cost-effective place for steak and a potato!  Judy made a great choice with that fish though...it was fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  It was evident that everyone was just having a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it was a shame to turn in early.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cynthia!    I was looking forward to posting this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such a great place for a romantic dinner/celebration.  I think you'd love it there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had me out loud with this post Reddog!  Well, I know how you hate to get too far behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine being in that pool in December!  I remember living in North Carolina and during Spring Break-time the paper carried a front-page photo of a girl in the ocean with the headline "Not From Around Here, Are Ya?"


----------



## Flossbolna

glennbo123 said:


> It was along that bike ride that I realized, “Wow! I could do this vacation again!” I was loving it. I loved how carefree it was.



That's the feeling I got on my first cruise!!! But you make HHI sound very appealing as well. 



glennbo123 said:


> And how perfect is the location, when you think about it? For people in the northeast, making that trek down I-95 to the World, Hilton Head would be a great stop along the way (either down or back) to break up the trip.



I am pretty sure that this is the reason why DVC built there in the first place. I once read that a very large portion of DVCers come from the North East. But somehow the idea of non-Disney DVCs did not really catch on. They now have Aulani, but this again does not seem to sell as well as they would have hoped for. I am afraid that the future of DVC will only bring more DVC at WDW. And not even new resorts, the current method seems to be to add on DVC to existing resorts. The rumour goes that the WL is next for a treatment like the Poly just got - converting existing rooms into studios and build some kind of huts/bungalows along the water edge.



glennbo123 said:


> But yeah, this bike ride was the moment that I realized that I was really enjoying being here. A lot. It probably helped that for this bike ride my seat wasn’t moving from side to side, and I knew how to get to the Beach House.



You are better careful where you bike with a functioning bike, you might end up with a lot of expensive vacation ideas!



glennbo123 said:


> So, for our trip this coming summer, we’ll be spending 6 nights at the Boardwalk, and then 3 nights at Hilton Head, stopping on our return home. I was initially only able to get 2 nights and waitlisted the third, and it came through a couple of weeks ago.



Sounds wonderful! I hope the kids like it as much as their parents (are all the kids coming along?).



glennbo123 said:


>



I love these wooden beach chairs! They look comfy and classy! 



glennbo123 said:


> Here’s the view from my beach chair. It was low tide and man, it looks like there’s a mile of beach between me and the surf…that’s how gradual the beach is. So, in the water, you can go a long way out there just bobbing along and still touch bottom, if you dare.



I saw you comment on my VB beach pictures - this is indeed a total different class of beach! Looks great for playing in the sand!



glennbo123 said:


> Some people discovered a horseshoe crab at the little tide pool in front of us.



Fascinating! But this thing looks huge!! I think I would be a bit scared by it...



glennbo123 said:


> Anyway, we hung out until around 5pm and then biked back to the resort. It started sprinkling on us as we left. It was one of those light rains where it seems that there’s no raincloud over you. Fortunately, it didn’t rain too much while biking back, but after we got back to the room Judy said, “come look at the rain!” and it was coming down pretty hard. We left the Beach House just in time apparently.



Well done!


----------



## natebenma

Caught up on your last couple of updates.

I really enjoyed your photo tour of the resort entrance and the marina.

Looks like a great day to be out on the water.  I have been on whale watches on huge boats with hundreds of people- how nice to be on an intimate tour with just one other family.

That is a super picture of you and Judy in the boat!

Cool celebrity and nature facts...



glennbo123 said:


> Pete Rose demanded a new caddy because he hit a bad shot.



I bet that story's true!!!


Great dolphin pictures and video.

***********************************************

Glad to hear you already have a return trip booked.  Sounds like the perfect place with a combination of relaxation, interesting activities and fantastic food!

Other than the wind, it seems like it was just a beautiful beach day.  My boys used to love to play in shallow tide pools.  Loved the addition of the horseshoe crab in your report.  One of my favorite marine creatures.  My dad volunteers as a marine docent, so my kids and I have had lots of exposure to critters like this and sea stars (don't you dare call it them starfish!) (if you ever need info on the mating habits of horseshoe crabs, complete with video, I'll put you in touch with my dad)

Horseshoe crabs don't come up in conversation very often, so I am going to take this unique opportunity to share a photo of my son Ben in costume at the Great Bay Science Center in NH.




I LOVE that you can get a Mickey Bar and Dole Whip at the snack shop!

And yes, I do appreciate you bookending your updates with Food Porn!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> It was along that bike ride that I realized, “Wow! I could do this vacation again!” I was loving it.



That must have been a great feeling!



glennbo123 said:


> And how perfect is the location, when you think about it? For people in the northeast, making that trek down I-95 to the World, Hilton Head would be a great stop along the way (either down or back) to break up the trip. Much better than Vero Beach, which actually _adds_ driving time to the trip. Driving between the Philly area to/from WDW in a straight-shot can be done, but isn’t worth it, in my opinion. We did it one time, to Judy’s sister’s house in Florida, and we were such zombies for the next several days that we said we’d never do that again. But Hilton Head is only a 10-12 hour trip (depending upon traffic), and is totally doable in a day. What a great spot to break up the trip, either down or back, or both, between the northeast and Disney World!



Sounds perfect, and a good argument for making the detour.  I could never do the drive straight through the night from home anyway.



glennbo123 said:


> They’re great for kids to play in. Extra warm, and with the occasional critter to find.



Perfect for Baby Drew!  I'm sure he'd find a quality snack in there too.



glennbo123 said:


> I laughed out loud when a guy in front of us was struggling with his umbrella and it whipped closed and it looked like he’d been eaten.







glennbo123 said:


> They’re bartenders, so that’s what they should be doing, but why do they make them hand out towels too?



Afraid they'll get bored? 



glennbo123 said:


> Judy said, “come look at the rain!” and it was coming down pretty hard. We left the Beach House just in time apparently.



Better timing than the previous night!



glennbo123 said:


> I think I’ll end this chapter here, bookended with food pictures. I know my audience.



Are we really that predictable?  Don't answer that.


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Sounds like you really had a great trip if you were already planning a return!  Love the food pics.
> 
> Jill in CO



Oh, we really did.  It might've been partly due to the fact that this was our first trip sans-kids in almost 10 years...but Hilton Head was really nice too!  



Steppesister said:


> So much to comment on, but the thing that really stands out is the sheer enjoyment you are getting (ok, got) out of this vacation. I love when I hear people finding that happy place that they'd want to go back to over and over. And now I think I may have to add HH to my "hopefully someday" list- right after the Hawaii one. (For the life of me can't remember it's name other than something like Aulani or such.)



Sometime shortly after I started this report, someone posted something like "Oh, I can't wait to read what made HHI feel like 'Disney' to you".  And it wasn't really one thing.  But it was on that bike ride that I realized that I was just enjoying the heck out of this vacation.



Steppesister said:


> Anyway, next time you get an inkling to visit the PNW, we can show you some real tidepools. I think James would love them!!



You won't recognize James the next time he appears in a trip report.  He's finally started to shoot up, and his hair has gone curly.  Diagnosis:  puberty.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm really glad you enjoyed Hilton Head so much.  I hope that someday, you finally will be able to buy points there.



Thanks Andy.  Sometimes I look at the resales and wish I wasn't so darned practical!



afwdwfan said:


> Your ideas about making it a stopover on the way down to WDW sure seem pretty logical.  Much better than that Holiday Inn off the side of the interstate.



Somewhere a (probably now retired) DVC employee who was in charge of planning back in the '90's is smacking his forehead going "Duh"!



afwdwfan said:


> Fun!  I'm glad you were able to get your third night.  I hope the kids enjoy it as much as you did!



Me too!  Oh, I wanted to come on here and do the happy dance when I got it.  And there was more to the whole booking story than that, but it would probably be boring to most people.  As I looked at availability every day I could see somebody walking a reservation in front of me...days would be unavailable and then open up as they passed.  I felt lucky to get the two days that I did, but the third day didn't open up.  I figured that must be the real start-date of that person's vacation.  Then I saw it available online one night but I decided to wait and call the next day to add it to my existing vacation -- I was afraid if I booked it separately that I might have to change rooms.  That was dumb.  It was gone by the time member services opened the next day.  So I put in the waitlist, but I didn't figure it would come through because everything looked to be booked up pretty tight.



afwdwfan said:


> Um... yeah.  That just seems like an awkward set up.
> 
> Hey, kids.  Go to the bar and get me a towel!



I should have 'em ask for a screwdriver and see what they get!



ddstratton said:


> Wonderful day!  Especially compared to the temps today...  And you do know it's a good vacation when you want to come back before you've left!



This has been a miserable winter hasn't it?  We haven't gotten as much snow as some other years, but so darned cold.

Oh yeah, this was a great vacation.



CreightonsMomma said:


> When I lived in FL my friends and I would take the boat over to Sanibel Island (west coast of FL) and I loved how the dolphins would just pop up at anytime and race along side the boat. Sweet pictures of the momma and baby dolphin.
> 
> The beach at HH looks really nice.



Hiya Jen!  Yeah, dolphins always look like they're having a good time.  

HH has a nice beach.  Not many shells, if you like looking for those, but a nice gradual grade, and sand that's packed enough to bike on.



CreightonsMomma said:


> What are the dates you are going to be at WDW? After a couple of years of one bad thing after another we are finally heading back in May. I'm excited to make it back for SWW but still super disappointed about Hyperspace Hoopla.



Oh good, I'm glad you're able to go back!  

We'll miss SWW.  We'll arrive 6/23 and leave for HHI on 6/29.  I can't believe they discontinued Hyperspace Hoopla.    It was hands-down the single best thing about Star Wars Weekends.  It's just baffling.



englishrose47 said:


>



Hi Rosie!  



Flossbolna said:


> That's the feeling I got on my first cruise!!! But you make HHI sound very appealing as well.



We've only ever been on one cruise (Royal Caribbean), loved it, and would love to go again.  If only I could hit the lottery.



Flossbolna said:


> I am pretty sure that this is the reason why DVC built there in the first place. I once read that a very large portion of DVCers come from the North East. But somehow the idea of non-Disney DVCs did not really catch on. They now have Aulani, but this again does not seem to sell as well as they would have hoped for. I am afraid that the future of DVC will only bring more DVC at WDW. And not even new resorts, the current method seems to be to add on DVC to existing resorts. The rumour goes that the WL is next for a treatment like the Poly just got - converting existing rooms into studios and build some kind of huts/bungalows along the water edge.



Yeah, after it dawned on me I figured that it was part of someone's plan way back when.  Of course they're not actively selling it anymore, but I wonder if they marketed it that way back when it was originally sold.

I agree, they've obviously found a formula that they like with these add-ons.  And yes, it appears that the resorts away from WDW have been a little bit of a disappointment.



Flossbolna said:


> You are better careful where you bike with a functioning bike, you might end up with a lot of expensive vacation ideas!



That's good advice!



Flossbolna said:


> Sounds wonderful! I hope the kids like it as much as their parents (are all the kids coming along?).



Me too!  Yes, looks like we'll have them all along!  



Flossbolna said:


> I love these wooden beach chairs! They look comfy and classy!



When we first rented them, the lifeguard pulled the footstool-part out from underneath and we were just like the aliens in "Toy Story":  "Oooooo!"



Flossbolna said:


> I saw you comment on my VB beach pictures - this is indeed a total different class of beach! Looks great for playing in the sand!



I like Vero a lot, but when comparing the beaches it's a *+1*  for Hilton Head.



Flossbolna said:


> Fascinating! But this thing looks huge!! I think I would be a bit scared by it...



They _are_ big.  Hey, I never said that _I_ picked it up!  



Flossbolna said:


> Well done!



Good timing.



natebenma said:


> Caught up on your last couple of updates.



Thanks Dee!



natebenma said:


> I really enjoyed your photo tour of the resort entrance and the marina.
> 
> Looks like a great day to be out on the water.  I have been on whale watches on huge boats with hundreds of people- how nice to be on an intimate tour with just one other family.
> 
> That is a super picture of you and Judy in the boat!
> 
> Cool celebrity and nature facts...



Great.  Thanks!

It was really nice.  Yeah, with so few people, it didn't have that "commercial" boat tour vibe.  More like just going out on a friend's boat.

Thank you.

And, thank you.



natebenma said:


> I bet that story's true!!!



Ah, I see what you did there.  Be careful with all that betting, or you won't be let into the Hall of Fame!



natebenma said:


> Great dolphin pictures and video.



Thank you ma'am.



natebenma said:


> Glad to hear you already have a return trip booked.  Sounds like the perfect place with a combination of relaxation, interesting activities and fantastic food!



Hey, you just wrote my TR wrap-up for me!



natebenma said:


> Other than the wind, it seems like it was just a beautiful beach day.  My boys used to love to play in shallow tide pools.  Loved the addition of the horseshoe crab in your report.  One of my favorite marine creatures.  My dad volunteers as a marine docent, so my kids and I have had lots of exposure to critters like this and sea stars (don't you dare call it them starfish!)



I've been warned!  



natebenma said:


> (if you ever need info on the mating habits of horseshoe crabs, complete with video, I'll put you in touch with my dad)



Okay, I'm filing that way in my mental rolodex...you will be my first pm when that comes up, as I'm sure it will.



natebenma said:


> Horseshoe crabs don't come up in conversation very often, so I am going to take this unique opportunity to share a photo of my son Ben in costume at the Great Bay Science Center in NH.
> 
> View attachment 80411



Now how awesome is that?!!  Did you make the costume?  Love it!



natebenma said:


> I LOVE that you can get a Mickey Bar and Dole Whip at the snack shop!







natebenma said:


> And yes, I do appreciate you bookending your updates with Food Porn!


----------



## glennbo123

Ninja posting again, Captain?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That must have been a great feeling!



Well it sure beat the issues I had with the seat a couple of days beforehand, I can tell you that.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds perfect, and a good argument for making the detour.  I could never do the drive straight through the night from home anyway.



When we drove straight through, we didn't _mean_ to drive straight through.  We said, "Well, let's at least get south of D.C.".  And then, "Oh, we can go a little further, we're not really tired yet".  Then, with the sun coming up we were like, "Crap, if we get a room now, how will they charge us?  Do we have to be out by 11am or get charged for 2 nights?"  So we just kept going.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Perfect for Baby Drew!  I'm sure he'd find a quality snack in there too.



Sushi.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Afraid they'll get bored?



Must be something like that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Better timing than the previous night!



That storm the night before started out like someone just turned a shower on you.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Are we really that predictable?  Don't answer that.



Dang, I was all ready to answer.


----------



## Flossbolna

glennbo123 said:


> Then I saw it available online one night but I decided to wait and call the next day to add it to my existing vacation -- I was afraid if I booked it separately that I might have to change rooms. That was dumb. It was gone by the time member services opened the next day.



Just for future reference: if you end up with two separate reservations (or more) by booking online, you can either call MS or send them an email through the DVC member website and they can combine it into one reservation with one reservation number and then there is no danger of having to change rooms. Luckily it all worked out for you!!



glennbo123 said:


> Me too! Yes, looks like we'll have them all along!



That's great!!



glennbo123 said:


> When we first rented them, the lifeguard pulled the footstool-part out from underneath and we were just like the aliens in "Toy Story": "Oooooo!"



I have a very similar old beach chair that I inherited from my grandparents. It even has a real "seat" with springs under the part where you are sitting. Unfortunately the fabric died a few years ago and got it newly upholstered (was more expensive than buying a new one, but they don't make ones like the one I have anymore). The Upholsterer suggested to get a little cushion for the footstool part as well - now the beach chair is really the most perfect piece of garden furniture (IMHO).


----------



## KatMark

Sorry I got behind Glenn (took me 9 days to even update my PTR...my 89 year old boss left for five weeks in Florida on Sunday and last week was get everything done for while he was gone).

Love the beach pictures. Such a pretty day and clear skies and the water looks nice and refreshing. Oh how I wish I was there right now and not in this cold, soon to be frigid weather again.

I would take a Mickey Bar with you (not a Dole Whip fan at all).


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Yes, we were enjoying it!



Now I will say you both look so relaxed and happy -  Yes a wonderful vacation is being had.   I see you have the rain avoiding skills ( dumb luck ) too !     I have been very fortunate to avoiding the downpours lately.


----------



## glennbo123

Flossbolna said:


> Just for future reference: if you end up with two separate reservations (or more) by booking online, you can either call MS or send them an email through the DVC member website and they can combine it into one reservation with one reservation number and then there is no danger of having to change rooms. Luckily it all worked out for you!!



That's what I figured and I was kicking myself that I didn't just grab it and sort it out later.  I naively assumed it would still be there in the morning.  Yes, luckily it still worked out!



Flossbolna said:


> That's great!!







Flossbolna said:


> I have a very similar old beach chair that I inherited from my grandparents. It even has a real "seat" with springs under the part where you are sitting. Unfortunately the fabric died a few years ago and got it newly upholstered (was more expensive than buying a new one, but they don't make ones like the one I have anymore). The Upholsterer suggested to get a little cushion for the footstool part as well - now the beach chair is really the most perfect piece of garden furniture (IMHO).



I'm glad that you could get it reupholstered.  Sometimes you can't beat the quality of the old stuff, and some TLC is all it needs.  But yes, it can be more expensive than buying new.

Every time I see the word "footstool" (ie. ottoman), I think of this old Seinfeld quote:  "I did this thing on the Ottoman Empire. Like, what was this? A whole empire based on putting your feet up?"



KatMark said:


> Sorry I got behind Glenn (took me 9 days to even update my PTR...my 89 year old boss left for five weeks in Florida on Sunday and last week was get everything done for while he was gone).



But then once he's gone it's like an IOV (In-Office Vacation) day, am I right?!  



KatMark said:


> Love the beach pictures. Such a pretty day and clear skies and the water looks nice and refreshing. Oh how I wish I was there right now and not in this cold, soon to be frigid weather again.



Oh yeah.  I'm sitting here watching the snow come down right now.  At least it's prettier than the yucky precip we had earlier in the week.



KatMark said:


> I would take a Mickey Bar with you (not a Dole Whip fan at all).



I'll have an even different dessert from the snack bar later in the report!  Care to guess?



Poolrat said:


> Now I will say you both look so relaxed and happy -  Yes a wonderful vacation is being had.   I see you have the rain avoiding skills ( dumb luck ) too !     I have been very fortunate to avoiding the downpours lately.



I agree, I think we look like we're having a great time.  And we were.

I'll take dumb luck any day!!


----------



## glennbo123

*I begin to see the signs*


Get ready for a veritable photo-palooza!  After dinner I walked around the resort on yet another photo tour.  I took a lot of pictures, but as you’ll see, I concentrated on the signs that decorate the various resort buildings.  I wonder if they’re dedicated to various people who were instrumental in establishing and building the resort…kind of like the windows on Main St. at the Magic Kingdom?


I started at the back of our building, Live Oak Lodge, with the mossy trees at the edge of the marsh.








A shot of the topiaries.








The marsh near the boardwalk.








The balconies on the boardwalk have beautiful views.







Looking back at the boardwalk.  The last couple of pictures were shot from the other end.








Our first sign...Dr. Bills.








Michael and Michaels








Big Bob








Osprey Outfitters








Amber Jaque’s








This picture kind of captures the little courtyard areas in-between buildings.  That hammock is where Judy and I took our “hammock time” picture back a few chapters ago.








PSR Surveying








This is still the marshy area near the boardwalk, taken from the far edge.  The Live Oak Lodge is the tallest roof, towards the left side of the picture.  The boardwalk runs along the buildings at the right of the picture...the balconies you can see in the building at the right side of the picture are the balconies in the picture a few photos back.








Looking the other way, I can see the Pier.








There’s a playground here, and the area where they show movies is next to it but I didn’t take a picture.  I may have one later in the report.








These are the luggage carts used throughout the resort, except in Live Oak Lodge – we get the tall metal luggage carts, associated with fine lodging establishments worldwide.








I defy you to walk past the pool without taking a picture of the Big Dipper slide.








The ping pong and foosball tables were quiet tonight.








As was the fire pit.








Birds on the marsh.








Corner Grocery








The Pier.







The Mercantile.  I know I’ve posted like a hundred pictures of it already.








Family game night happening down at the cornhole boards.








I like the long shadows in this picture.  Somehow, I find it very relaxing.








_Continued in next post_


----------



## glennbo123

_continued from previous post_


The Pier again.








Have I posted a Mercantile menu yet?








Wings








Classic “Air Mail” joke.








Smith and Thompson (with not-so-hidden Mickeys)








Woody’s ducks








Just a random hammock picture.








Shrimper’s Gold








The Pier as seen from “kayak beach”.








The motherlode of luggage carts.








Taking pictures of mossy trees never gets old.








Walking back towards the Mercantile.  The area straight past the stairway, with the big-slatted boards, is where you can rent bikes.  Well, technically you do all the paperwork at the Activities Window which is to the right, behind the green fencing, but the area straight ahead is where the bikes are kept.  If you rent one, don’t forget to check that the seat is tight!








I walked out on the Pier, where people were having fun fishing.








Fishing Pole Pier, with only a couple of rules.








Resort buildings, looking left.








Resort buildings, looking right.








And straight ahead.  (This is an exciting chapter, isn’t it?!!)








Back to the signs.


Pelican








Carolina wren








The Boardwalk again.  I think the difference in lighting, versus my picture earlier in the evening, is amazing.  At this time of day, a few minutes makes a big difference.








Directional sign to the Mercantile








Live Oak Lodge








[URL="http://www.disboards.com/threads/keepin-it-on-the-downlow-country-at-hhi-i-begin-to-see-the-signs-pg-21.3309082/page-21#post-53193140"]_Continued in next post_[/URL]


----------



## glennbo123

_continued from previous post_


I walked out back and took a few sunset pictures.













I think this is my favorite of the group.














Back inside, in the lobby, Mickey is prominent in front of the Concierge Desk.








This is Big Murggie’s Den.








They play big band music in here...I heard Bing Crosby, Glenn Miller, among others.








This patio outside of Big Murggie’s Den looks like a really nice, hidden location.








May River Seafood








Ahh, that makes sense.  Here’s the meaning of “Big Murggie”.








A couple more shots of the walls inside Big Murggie’s Den.














Pool table








The Front Desk








Sinclair gasoline








Frostie root beer








The bench and railing overlooking the marsh at the back of our building.








I was about to go back inside, when I noticed the colorful sunset coming through the trees.








I was kicking myself that I had been missing the sunset while taking pictures of Big Murggie’s Den, and I ran down to ground level to try to capture the last few moments of light and color.








A woman was there also taking pictures.  She said something like, “isn’t this amazing?!”








Some clouds obscured the last moments of sunset.








But it was still beautiful.








And then, done.


One last sign, near our door.  Greyhound.








I came back inside and we called the kids to find out what was happening on the homefront.  Then Judy went to bed but I wanted to walk over and see what the movie setup was like.


Here’s one more picture of the boardwalk past the marsh.  This one taken at night with my cellphone.








The movie that night was “Frozen”, which I hope is obvious to you.








I hung out for a few minutes.  It looked like a great setup; right beside the playground.  A big inflatable screen, benches for seats, great sound, good and loud.  And I didn’t detect any bugs.



Spoiler: ...but spoiler alert



I came back another night, and that was definitely NOT the case.




I walked back to the suite and worked on trip notes and went to bed.


My last entry was, “Man, the cushions on this pull-out bed really migrate out when you try to sit on it as a couch for any length of time.”  “Oh, and while I’m at it, the microwave buzzer is really loud, and particularly annoying.”


First world problems!  It had been a great day!



Up next:  Road trip!  (to Savannah)
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## jedijill

Your sunset pictures were gorgeous.  The resort is just so pretty.  It's moving higher on my future destination list!

Jill in CO


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> These are the luggage carts used throughout the resort, except in Live Oak Lodge – we get the tall metal luggage carts, associated with fine lodging establishments worldwide.


Nothing but class for you.



glennbo123 said:


> I defy you to walk past the pool without taking a picture of the Big Dipper slide.


 Challenge accepted.

If I ever get there...



glennbo123 said:


> I like the long shadows in this picture. Somehow, I find it very relaxing.






glennbo123 said:


> If you rent one, don’t forget to check that the seat is tight!


What kind of idiot wouldn't notice... oh... yeah... 



glennbo123 said:


> I think this is my favorite of the group.


 Very good!



glennbo123 said:


> A woman was there also taking pictures. She said something like, “isn’t this amazing?!”


Yes.  Yes it is.



glennbo123 said:


> My last entry was, “Man, the cushions on this pull-out bed really migrate out when you try to sit on it as a couch for any length of time.” “Oh, and while I’m at it, the microwave buzzer is really loud, and particularly annoying.”


You just finished a photo tour of nature's beauty and this is your last word on the day???


----------



## melk

Your sunset pictures are really beautiful!

You are succeeding in really making me want to return to HH.  Last time we drove (about 18 hours, ugh).  I think I'll go price flights.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Does Disney's HHI Resort give you a commission or something?  Because this whole update just made me want to pack my bags and go.  Some really gorgeous photos here, especially the sunset and the ones into the sun through the trees.

My wife would agree that you can't get enough photos of trees with moss hanging down.


----------



## Flossbolna

Thanks for taking us along on that extensive photo walk! I know and love these from previous trip reports! Such a beautiful resort. And you walked around there at the best time of day with the long shadows.

i am excited to read about your day trip to Savanna. That was part of my very first trip to Florida and we really loved it. I just hated the huge bugs that came out on the streets at night...


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

I bet you are right on the money in your assumption of the signs being representative of history. If there's one thing I've learned it's that Disney always has a meaning behind everything.

Wow, those luggage carts are pretty neat.

Haha, I get a kick out of the kid playing shuffle board. I thought you had to be at least 80, but what do I know. Maybe he's rich and retired.

Your pictures are beautiful Glenn. This place is like stepping into another time almost.


----------



## englishrose47

Great sightseeing tour Glenn!! Loved the sunset shots !!!


----------



## jerseygal

JUST LOVE the GORGEOUS sunset pictures! SO soothing! CAN'T wait for our first HHI trip this coming May! Warm weather, YAY!


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Your sunset pictures were gorgeous.  The resort is just so pretty.  It's moving higher on my future destination list!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks Jill.  I hope you have the opportunity to try it out sometime.



afwdwfan said:


> Nothing but class for you.



'zactly!



afwdwfan said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> If I ever get there...



I await the results.



afwdwfan said:


> What kind of idiot wouldn't notice... oh... yeah...



Yeah, I'm not sure what kind I am.



afwdwfan said:


> Very good!



Thanks!



afwdwfan said:


> Yes.  Yes it is.



We're in agreement!



afwdwfan said:


> You just finished a photo tour of nature's beauty and this is your last word on the day???



I had to laugh when I re-read it too!  I guess I was all beauty'd out.



melk said:


> Your sunset pictures are really beautiful!
> 
> You are succeeding in really making me want to return to HH.  Last time we drove (about 18 hours, ugh).  I think I'll go price flights.



Thanks melk!

Yeah, 18 hours is a bit of a hike.  That's even long than our drive to WDW.  Definitely a 2-day trip.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Does Disney's HHI Resort give you a commission or something?  Because this whole update just made me want to pack my bags and go.  Some really gorgeous photos here, especially the sunset and the ones into the sun through the trees.



I wish!  I probably ruined my negotiating position by posting all of this stuff _before_ working out the commission deal.  Oh well.  And I don't need any more competition for making reservations, so this whole trip report thing is really backfiring on me.  <insert Pumbaa saying "sorry">

Thanks Mark.



afwdwfan said:


> My wife would agree that you can't get enough photos of trees with moss hanging down.



She's got an artistic eye, so I appreciate that.  And I pity the poor cast members who have to go around hanging all of that moss.  (Yes, I'm kidding.)



Flossbolna said:


> Thanks for taking us along on that extensive photo walk! I know and love these from previous trip reports! Such a beautiful resort. And you walked around there at the best time of day with the long shadows.



Yes, I have a habit of doing that, don't I?  Glad you liked it.  Yes, photographers call that "the golden hour".



afwdwfan said:


> i am excited to read about your day trip to Savanna. That was part of my very first trip to Florida and we really loved it. I just hated the huge bugs that came out on the streets at night...










DisneyKid4Life said:


> I bet you are right on the money in your assumption of the signs being representative of history. If there's one thing I've learned it's that Disney always has a meaning behind everything.



They're crafty that way, aren't they?!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Wow, those luggage carts are pretty neat.



Kinda rustic-y.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Haha, I get a kick out of the kid playing shuffle board. I thought you had to be at least 80, but what do I know. Maybe he's rich and retired.



Well I sure wasn't gonna get hustled by a 3-foot tall shuffleboard shark!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Your pictures are beautiful Glenn. This place is like stepping into another time almost.



Thanks Rob.



englishrose47 said:


> Great sightseeing tour Glenn!! Loved the sunset shots !!!



Thank you Rosie!  Glad you liked 'em!



jerseygal said:


> JUST LOVE the GORGEOUS sunset pictures! SO soothing! CAN'T wait for our first HHI trip this coming May! Warm weather, YAY!



Thank you jerseygal!  I think you're going to like the place.  I hope the ocean warms up a good bit for you.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow! I was really behind again!  What a nice beach day - I am thinking this kind of relaxing vacation could grow on you.  I'm still wanting to try VB after your last beach report - now I have HH on the brain.   As you can see, too much thinking makes me a little unbalanced.   I just told Jim we should do VB next year before a 4 day DCL like we've been DREAMING of.  We were thinking a little F&W but it seems we will get in some F&G with food booths this year, so we could change it up!


----------



## Chelley00

I'm enjoying your report.  You were there the week after us!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


>



I really like this one. 



glennbo123 said:


>



Ohhhh and this one. 



glennbo123 said:


> Some clouds obscured the last moments of sunset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was still beautiful.



Ahhhh Add it to the list. 



glennbo123 said:


> And then, done




Fabulous!!!!    I love a good sunset.


----------



## KatMark

Beautiful pictures around the entire resort, Glenn. And the sunset pictures are stunning.


----------



## glennbo123

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow! I was really behind again!



That's kind of encouraging actually Tammie.  I was going so slowly, it's good to know that some people have to get caught up every once in a while!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> What a nice beach day - I am thinking this kind of relaxing vacation could grow on you.  I'm still wanting to try VB after your last beach report - now I have HH on the brain.   As you can see, too much thinking makes me a little unbalanced.



Totally different vacation than the average WDW vacation where we go-go-go.  So now you just have to go to both!  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I just told Jim we should do VB next year before a 4 day DCL like we've been DREAMING of.  We were thinking a little F&W but it seems we will get in some F&G with food booths this year, so we could change it up!



Seems like a lot of people hit Vero either before or after a cruise, looks like it works out well.



Chelley00 said:


> I'm enjoying your report.  You were there the week after us!



Hi Chelley00 and   Thanks for reading!  I think the weather turned pretty nice the week before we got there, so you probably had a good stay, I presume?


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> I really like this one.
> 
> 
> Ohhhh and this one.
> 
> 
> Ahhhh Add it to the list.
> 
> Fabulous!!!!    I love a good sunset.



You see the difficulty I had in selecting just one or two?!    I did cull out a couple, but just threw the rest in -- I couldn't decide!!



KatMark said:


> Beautiful pictures around the entire resort, Glenn. And the sunset pictures are stunning.



Thanks Kathy, glad you liked 'em!


----------



## Chelley00

glennbo123 said:


> Hi Chelley00 and   Thanks for reading!  I think the weather turned pretty nice the week before we got there, so you probably had a good stay, I presume?



Our very first day was stormy but after that one day stuck inside, it was beautiful.


----------



## glennbo123

Chelley00 said:


> Our very first day was stormy but after that one day stuck inside, it was beautiful.



The only reason I remember is that when we checked-in the cast member said that they had great weather the week before and was hoping that it would continue for us.  Then we had a stormy day or two, but was mostly nice weather for the week.


----------



## Steppesister

WOW! Just WOW! 

Seriously, you really did a fabulous job on those! I also liked the straight on pier one as well. Very nicely done!

I really enjoyed that photo mantage very much, Glenn. Thanks for some serentity this night before my final!


----------



## natebenma

glennbo123 said:


> We'll be staying at the Boardwalk in June also.



Before I get caught up on your TR, I saw this on Kathy's TR.  When are you there?  I will be there (at Disney, not BW) for Ben's class trip, at the parks June 9-11.  If you are there and see us, come by and say hello to me and the 130 teens accompanying me.

Or not!


----------



## natebenma

glennbo123 said:


>



This sign reminds me of my favorite limerick:

_A funny bird, the pelican
His bill holds more than his belly can
He holds in his beak
Enough food for a week
I don't know how the hell-he-can_

(And  you thought the bird was going to be from Nantucket!)


Such gorgeous pictures around the resort! I especially like the ones of the marsh, the one with the hammock in the foreground and of course those amazing sunset pictures.

I was actually going to ask about bugs, with the marsh being so close, so thanks for anticipating my question.  I did peek at your spoiler.

:


----------



## pollyanna30

I am enjoying your trip report, especially those last pictures from around the resort.  My family visited Disney's HHI Resort in July of 2013 and we loved it!  We are not DVC members but were able to get a general public 2 bedroom reservation for 6 nights.  Those pictures made me homesick!  My 8 year old nephew still ranks our vacation there above our last trip to WDW!  We are headed back to WDW for vacation this year but hope to go back to Hilton Head in 2016.  We are lucky enough to live in SC, so it is just a few hours away.  I went to Hilton Head this past summer but stayed elsewhere.  One afternoon we went to Shelter Cove and parked and walked into the resort just to have our Disney moment!  I just have a request, could you tone down the appealing pictures and praise for the resort as I think it is one of the best kept Disney secrets out there and we need to just keep that between us!


----------



## Disneybuckeye

I have been MIA for a while, but now I am back and caught back up.  Loved all the photos.  We are leaving Saturday to ski in Vail for a week for which I traded our HH timeshare week.  Now  I am missing HH.

Looking forward to hearing about Savannah.


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> _c_
> 
> 
> A woman was there also taking pictures.  She said something like, “isn’t this amazing?!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some clouds obscured the last moments of sunset.



I have been to HHI twice and no matter what the season the sunsets are just spectacular.  There is something really special about a low country sunset.  Gorgeous pictures!  



glennbo123 said:


> _c_
> 
> The movie that night was “Frozen”, which I hope is obvious to you.



Thanks for clearing that up for me!  



glennbo123 said:


> _c_
> My last entry was, “Man, the cushions on this pull-out bed really migrate out when you try to sit on it as a couch for any length of time.”  “Oh, and while I’m at it, the microwave buzzer is really loud, and particularly annoying.”
> 
> 
> First world problems!  It had been a great day!I hung out for a few minutes.  It looked like a great setup; right beside the playground.  A big inflatable screen, benches for seats, great sound, good and loud.  And I didn’t detect any bugs.



OMG - those cushions are (or should I say were) the WORST.  Didn't they do a remodel?  Please tell me those couches are gone!  



glennbo123 said:


> _c_
> Up next:  Road trip!  (to Savannah)



YAYAYAYAYAYAY!  Can't wait for Savannah!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

I could have sworn I already commented on your last photo-palooza update.  It's been a while since I've been to HHIR, but your pictures sure do make me miss it!  There is just such a different and wonderful vibe there that makes it so relaxing and a fun place to visit!  It's really hard for pictures to do it justice, but you did a great job of capturing it!  I always loved reading all the different signs on the buildings, so I'm glad you posted those.  And your sunset pictures..........   When I was there, they had horseshoes, but I see they are really stepping up their game by adding corn-hole to their repertoire.......


----------



## CreightonsMomma

Beautiful pictures as per usual Glen! 


But, hey, I think you forgot some of the mercantile.  

I am thinking about taking a trip to Savannah in July so i'm looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## glennbo123

Steppesister said:


> WOW! Just WOW!
> 
> Seriously, you really did a fabulous job on those! I also liked the straight on pier one as well. Very nicely done!
> 
> I really enjoyed that photo mantage very much, Glenn. Thanks for some serentity this night before my final!



You're so welcome.  I have such a hard time picking just a few photos.  Of the two you quoted, I can't decide which I like better..a few minutes apart, but so different.



natebenma said:


> Before I get caught up on your TR, I saw this on Kathy's TR.  When are you there?  I will be there (at Disney, not BW) for Ben's class trip, at the parks June 9-11.  If you are there and see us, come by and say hello to me and the 130 teens accompanying me.
> 
> Or not!



We won't get there until the 23rd.  But if you want to send the kids home and hang around until we show up, I'd be thrilled to meet you and hear all the stories about how hectic it was when the kids were there!



natebenma said:


> This sign reminds me of my favorite limerick:
> 
> _A funny bird, the pelican
> His bill holds more than his belly can
> He holds in his beak
> Enough food for a week
> I don't know how the hell-he-can_
> 
> (And  you thought the bird was going to be from Nantucket!)



My dad (Poppy from earlier trip reports) used to say that one all the time, but he would stop after the first two lines...probably hell-he-can was too risque.

Why no, I'm not familiar with Nantucket.    ...and if you believe that one...



natebenma said:


> Such gorgeous pictures around the resort! I especially like the ones of the marsh, the one with the hammock in the foreground and of course those amazing sunset pictures.



Thanks.  I had a lot of fun taking them!



natebenma said:


> I was actually going to ask about bugs, with the marsh being so close, so thanks for anticipating my question.  I did peek at your spoiler.
> 
> :



Just walking around the resort, they weren't bad, I didn't even notice them.  But sitting, watching a movie, well...I shouldn't get ahead of myself.


----------



## glennbo123

pollyanna30 said:


> I am enjoying your trip report, especially those last pictures from around the resort.



Hi pollyanna30!  Thanks for posting, and 



pollyanna30 said:


> My family visited Disney's HHI Resort in July of 2013 and we loved it!  We are not DVC members but were able to get a general public 2 bedroom reservation for 6 nights.  Those pictures made me homesick!  My 8 year old nephew still ranks our vacation there above our last trip to WDW!



Wow, that's impressive that an 8 year-old would rank it above WDW!  But as you can tell, I am convinced that it's a great vacation spot!



pollyanna30 said:


> We are headed back to WDW for vacation this year but hope to go back to Hilton Head in 2016.  We are lucky enough to live in SC, so it is just a few hours away.



We're doing WDW this year too, but will be hitting HHI for 3 nights to get my fix!



pollyanna30 said:


> I went to Hilton Head this past summer but stayed elsewhere.  One afternoon we went to Shelter Cove and parked and walked into the resort just to have our Disney moment!



I completely understand...I would've done the same thing!



pollyanna30 said:


> I just have a request, could you tone down the appealing pictures and praise for the resort as I think it is one of the best kept Disney secrets out there and we need to just keep that between us!



You aren't kidding!  Last year, I had no trouble reserving a 1-bedroom for a week at 7-months out.  This year, I was only shooting for 3 nights, but could only get 2 and had to waitlist the 3rd (which eventually came through ).  I can only attribute that change in demand to this TR, and I'm kicking myself right now.


----------



## glennbo123

Disneybuckeye said:


> I have been MIA for a while, but now I am back and caught back up.  Loved all the photos.  We are leaving Saturday to ski in Vail for a week for which I traded our HH timeshare week.  Now  I am missing HH.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about Savannah.




I hope you had enough snow for skiing.  I've seen where the snowpack is really poor this year.


Glad you're caught up.




MEK said:


> I have been to HHI twice and no matter what the season the sunsets are just spectacular.  There is something really special about a low country sunset.  Gorgeous pictures!




We thought the sunsets were particularly nice when we lived in NC too.  There's something about that part of the country.


Thanks!




MEK said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me!




I keep forgetting that I was like the second-to-last person to see "Frozen".  




MEK said:


> OMG - those cushions are (or should I say were) the WORST.  Didn't they do a remodel?  Please tell me those couches are gone!




Remodeled, yes.  Cushion problems resolved, no.  They should install seatbelts.




MEK said:


> YAYAYAYAYAYAY!  Can't wait for Savannah!




You might be up for another mention.  




GoofyFan1515 said:


> I could have sworn I already commented on your last photo-palooza update.  It's been a while since I've been to HHIR, but your pictures sure do make me miss it!  There is just such a different and wonderful vibe there that makes it so relaxing and a fun place to visit!  It's really hard for pictures to do it justice, but you did a great job of capturing it!  I always loved reading all the different signs on the buildings, so I'm glad you posted those.




There's no one or two photos that can capture the place -- it has to be a photo-palooza montage.  Yeah, once I took one or two photos of the signs I decided that I was going to walk around and try to get a photo of every one that I could find.  "Be the first on your block to collect them all!"




GoofyFan1515 said:


> And your sunset pictures..........   When I was there, they had horseshoes, but I see they are really stepping up their game by adding corn-hole to their repertoire.......




Yes, they've up'd their game game.


Hmm, I'm trying to think where the horseshoes were.  I'm sure they still have them, but I can't remember where.




CreightonsMomma said:


> Beautiful pictures as per usual Glen!




Thanks Jen.




CreightonsMomma said:


> But, hey, I think you forgot some of the mercantile.




  I lol'd at that!




CreightonsMomma said:


> I am thinking about taking a trip to Savannah in July so i'm looking forward to the next chapter.




Well, I have the pictures in a Word file, but need to add more words to the Word file, if you know what I mean.


----------



## thornton0511

Hi Glenn I'm Jenn  and I am really enjoying your trip report! Following along if that's okay with you


----------



## glennbo123

thornton0511 said:


> Hi Glenn I'm Jenn  and I am really enjoying your trip report! Following along if that's okay with you



Hi Jenn!  "If that's okay"?  Are you kidding?!  I'm psyched you're here!!  

Thanks for following along, and I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## thornton0511

glennbo123 said:


> Hi Jenn!  "If that's okay"?  Are you kidding?!  I'm psyched you're here!!
> 
> Thanks for following along, and I'm glad you're enjoying it!


Well I am super excited to be here!! Thank you!


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> I defy you to walk past the pool without taking a picture of the Big Dipper slide.



Challenge failed.


----------



## glennbo123

thornton0511 said:


> Well I am super excited to be here!! Thank you!



Sorry there's so much time between updates, but stay with me!



Reddog1134 said:


> Challenge failed.



So I take this to mean that you were there recently?  If so, Awesome!  Did you send the new young'n down the slide?


----------



## Reddog1134

glennbo123 said:


> So I take this to mean that you were there recently?  If so, Awesome!  Did you send the new young'n down the slide?



No, that was from our 2012 trip.  I went through the pictures to see if we had one.  Obviously, we did.

Next trip is WDW in February for the twins 1st birthday.


----------



## glennbo123

Reddog1134 said:


> No, that was from our 2012 trip.  I went through the pictures to see if we had one.  Obviously, we did.
> 
> Next trip is WDW in February for the twins 1st birthday.



Okay, that makes sense.  The new tyke is probably a little small to be dragged along on a trip to the beach.  Anyway, thanks for proving my theory about the Big Dipper slide, and here's to February!


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> My last entry was, “Man, the cushions on this pull-out bed really migrate out when you try to sit on it as a couch for any length of time.” “Oh, and while I’m at it, the microwave buzzer is really loud, and particularly annoying.”



Squirrel!


----------



## thornton0511

glennbo123 said:


> Sorry there's so much time between updates, but stay with me!


Ha! No judgements here. I think I may hold the record for failure to update Trip Reports in a timely manner


----------



## MEK

I am totally ready for an update over here.


----------



## Steppesister

Glennbo, my friend...

Just cruising the boards before I toddle off to bed, and wanted to say howdy!  Hope everything in your world is fabulous. I'm in scarce-mode right now- the term is off and running and I'm barely keeping up!


----------



## glennbo123

eandesmom said:


> Squirrel!



Are you saying that I'm easily dis....hey, ice cream!  



thornton0511 said:


> Ha! No judgements here. I think I may hold the record for failure to update Trip Reports in a timely manner



Oh yeah...good point!  Although there are a lot of people in contention for that title.


MEK said:


> I am totally ready for an update over here.



Well you're in luck.  I've got one on the way!



Steppesister said:


> Glennbo, my friend...



Liesa, my pal...



Steppesister said:


> Just cruising the boards before I toddle off to bed, and wanted to say howdy!  Hope everything in your world is fabulous. I'm in scarce-mode right now- the term is off and running and I'm barely keeping up!



Actually, things are pretty swell at the moment.  There's light at the end of tunnel for Judy's school year.  The kids are doing fine.  I'm a week+ away from being able to make Fastpass+ selections, which means that Disney can't be too far away!


----------



## glennbo123

* Road trip!  (to Savannah)*


Today would be Road Trip day, to Savannah.  But first, I wanted to re-try the bike-to-the-beach video so I got up pretty early for a vacation day, 6:30am.  Breakfast was pretty unexciting, but I was bound and determined to keep up with the food photos on this trip, _especially_ the in-suite ones.








I set off for my second attempt.  But first...a wise man once said that you can never take too many mossy-tree pictures.








And then I was off.  Second try:







Even though this version was a little shorter, I wasn’t able to upload the video to Youtube this time around either.  I was getting a little irritated watching it upload for several minutes and then fail.  Fortunately, memory space on my iPhone never became an issue and I was able to upload both videos without trouble when I got back home.


We ended up leaving for Savannah a little after 9 and arrived at the Visitors Center a little after 10.  With the added time of deciding which tour service to use, waiting for a trolley, etc., we didn’t get started on a tour until 10:45.  We went with Old Town Trolley.  They give you a map of the route and you can ride the whole thing or you get off at any stop, explore as much as you like and get back on another Old Town Trolley with the benefit of a sticker on your shirt identifying you as a paying customer.  I’m sure all of the tour services operate the same way.


This is City Hall.  It has a beautiful gold dome on top, which you’ll see in a later picture.








Here’s what the inside of our little tour-trolley looked like.







A few stops into the tour, we got to the closest stop to celebrity chef Paula Deen’s restaurant, “Lady and Sons”.  It was a little early for lunch, but we’d have to ride for quite a while to get anywhere near it again, so we decided to get off there.  Judy had gotten an app for her iPhone that listed restaurants with gluten-free offerings, and Lady and Sons was recommended so we figured we’d give it a shot, Paula Deen controversy or not.








Standing in the doorway waiting to be seated, I could see that the buffet was the big seller here.  It was off to my left and appeared to be well-stocked with fried chicken and mashed potatoes and all of the southern comfort foods that you would expect from Paula.  They were able to seat us without a reservation, and actually took us to an elevator for a ride to a higher floor.  We were seated, I ordered an iced tea, and we started to look at the menu.  Judy was disappointed to see that there were only a few gluten-free options:  two different salads, and steamed shrimp with rice, or steamed tilapia with rice.  She was like, “Gee, I could make this at home”.  I asked if she wanted to leave and she said yes.  Just then a server came by and was about to put a biscuit on my plate and I stopped him before he put it down so that it wouldn’t have to be thrown out.  I was also able to find our waiter and cancel our drink orders as we made our way back to the elevator.  The attendant at the elevator asked if we were leaving because of the gluten-free options (or nearly-lack thereof), and he seemed to understand.


So there you have it.  Sorry that I don’t have any pictures inside Lady and Sons, but we’d just walked out of our second restaurant of the trip!


At this point, Judy probably said something like, “well now what do we do?”  And I said, “why don’t we go to ‘Vic’s’?”  “MEK recommended it, and she steered us right with her ‘Vine’ recommendation, so maybe it’ll be good too.”  So we set off walking to Vic’s.  It was only a few blocks away...just head for the waterfront.


Some obelisk we passed.








This gold-domed building is City Hall.  I’m definitely going to remember this street if I ever have a DeLorean and need to go back in time.  It looks perfect.  Just enough room to get up to 88mph, clock right where it needs to be, lightning rod at the top of the dome -- check, check, and check.








Here’s Vic’s, across the way.








Cool little footbridge.








Yep, this looks like the place.








We were seated toward the back, next to a window overlooking the Savannah River.  The place was almost empty.














They started us out with some biscuits and marmalade.  Itchy gitchy ya ya da da.  Sorry, I can’t say “marmalade” without that song popping into my head.  Anyway, they really only started _me_ out, since they’re nothing but gluten, but hey, I was in heaven.








These were nice and flaky, and reminded me of biscuits my mom makes.


While we waited for our next course, I got a better look at something behind me on the wall that was really, really cool -- a Civil War map, drawn on the wall.








This plaque gives you the whole story.








It was so cool that this hand-drawn map had survived all the years since the Civil War, and was right there in front of us.  A good bit of history occurred right on this very spot…where I was about to have lunch.








I ordered an appetizer that was really to settle a curiosity -- fried green tomatoes.  I tried making these myself one time, but had no way of knowing if mine tasted anything like they’re supposed to taste.  I can’t remember mine anymore, but these were good.  The presentation was definitely way better than mine.








I thought about threatening to send them back because they weren’t ripe.  I’m sure they’ve never heard that one before.


For an entrée, we both ordered the shrimp and grits.  I think when we were ordering, I selected that and the waitress told Judy that she could have that also, as it was a gluten-free dish.








It was delish.  Judy really liked it, and she’s not a grits person, so that’s saying something.








This is Judy’s bowl after she finished.  I think she liked them.








This was the view of the Savannah River we had as we dined.








Here we are, with some Instagram filters applied.  Oh, you can see our Old Town Trolley stickers on our shirts.








The unfiltered photo.








_continued in next post_


----------



## glennbo123

_continued from previous post_


We left Vic’s and felt like walking off some of that food.  We walked west along the waterfront, and then turned south and came to these fountains.  It was such a hot day, these were very tempting.








We walked past these, to the street beyond the guy in the picture pushing a stroller.  That street had a bunch of shops that we browsed a little, and there was a bar that reminded me that the U.S. was in a World Cup game at the moment, as a bunch of people were watching it.  I had completely forgotten.


We found a trolley stop and waited to board.  We were ready to ride for a while.


A nice statue.  Savannah has a lot of squares like this, with a statue or obelisk, and of course, beautiful Spanish Moss-laden trees.








Although, we also noticed (especially back near the Visitor’s Center) that there could be a strange juxtaposition between a beautiful mossy-tree-filled park at one intersection and a McDonald’s or some other commercial-type building at the next.  While quaint in spots, Savannah is still a fairly industrial, working city.


I thought this house looked nice.  Apparently -- I can’t remember why I took a picture of it.  I was wondering if it was the first Girl Scouts Headquarters, which we saw on the tour, but this isn’t it.








I took a picture of this obelisk, commemorating Revolutionary War hero Casimir Pulaski, because we have the Pulaski Highway near us, in Delaware.  It’s a little hard to take decent pictures out of the window of the moving trolley though.








A nice brick house out the bus window.  We had a palm tree like that one in our front yard when we lived in North Carolina.  The similarity ends there though!








Another nice park.








I like how this stutue picture turned out.  I can’t believe that I was able to keep the statue sharp, considering that we were moving.








This was a big park we drove around.








I have a few notes of things we learned on the tour that don’t really correspond to any particular picture in this chapter, so I’ll just list them:


The Savannah River was originally 12 feet deep, but now it’s been dredged and can accommodate almost any ship.


We passed a church that was part of the Underground Railroad.  It had a false floor with breathing holes drilled in, and another floor 4 feet below.


The oak trees are called “live oaks” (like Hilton Head Resort’s “Live Oak Lodge”) because they keep green leaves year-round.


We passed a cemetery where northern soldiers had camped during the Civil War.  They were a little mischievous, and changed a lot of the gravestones.  The tour guide said, “Now we have graves of 800 year old people.  Sons born before dads.  Men with girls’ names, etc.”


I also noted that I got tired of this particular tour guide’s sing-song melody in her delivery.


Anyway, back to pictures.  You know, taking pictures of mossy trees never gets old.








What a beautiful house this was.  Reminds me of my Auntie Bellum’s.








There were lots of stops where we could’ve gotten out and explored on foot or gone into a church or other place of interest, but we decided to just ride it out.  But it was sooo hot, we were tempted to find a place with some A/C.


Another very inviting park.








I was a little slow in getting the camera out for this picture.  I was trying to get “The Shawshank Redemption” on the marquee.  We love that movie, but joke about how it seems to always be on tv!








We got closer to the waterfront again, and here’s a picture of an alley with footbridges overhead, like we crossed going to Vic’s.








Then we passed a famous Savannah landmark -- the Waving Girl statue.








You can read a little bit about it on this wikipedia page on Florence Martus.  I remember that the trolley driver tried to play up the angle that she was waving to ships in hopes that one would contain a beloved sailor from her youth, but I don’t know that that’s true.  I mean, what sailor would leave a girl in port?


“The sailor said ‘Brandy, you’re a fine girl.  What a good wife you would be.  But my life, my love, and my lady is the sea.’”


But I digress.  With a song from the 70’s, yet again.








We rode the trolley back to the Visitor’s Center.  It was mid-afternoon, and we were “done”.  Hot, tired, thirsty, and toured-out.


I took a picture of what the trolley buses look like for you.








We got back in our car and each guzzled a water bottle that had been frozen when we got there that morning.  Then we headed back toward “home”.


Judy took this picture of Savannah from the bridge, as we headed out of town.  You can see the riverboat that was outside our window at Vic’s, and the gold dome of City Hall.








All in all, Savannah was a nice city to tour.  It has more than its share of history and beautiful parks and landmarks.  But now that I’ve done it, I don’t need to go again next time.  I’ll be happy with more beach time or visiting sites a little closer to Hilton Head.



Up next:  Bluffton Farmer's Market and more sunset pictures
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## jedijill

You didn't go see the Forrest Gump bench?  You just have to go back to Savannah now!  Seriously, looks like a fun day!  Savannah is a beautiful city...too bad Paula didn't have more GF dishes but Vic's looked amazing!  

Jill in CO


----------



## MEK

That is exactly what I had at Vic's and I could eat those shrimp and grits and fried green tomatoes every day for the rest of my life.  Ok - maybe I am exagerating, but I see that Judy agrees with me on the shrimp and grits!  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!

Love the view.  I am feeling nostalgic for Savannah.  I want to go back.  Waaaaah!  I love that town.  The second time I went I totally skipped the trolley ride and just walked.

What?  No side trip to Tybee?

Sounds like a lovely afternoon.  Sorry you guys had to walk out of Lady and Sons.  I heard its hard to get a table, but maybe not anymore.  

Great update!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Breakfast was pretty unexciting, but I was bound and determined to keep up with the food photos on this trip, _especially_ the in-suite ones.



We admire the dedication.  That is one impressive bowl of cereal.



glennbo123 said:


> It was off to my left and appeared to be well-stocked with fried chicken and mashed potatoes and all of the southern comfort foods that you would expect from Paula.



Well, that would be all I needed to see in order to sit down.



glennbo123 said:


> The attendant at the elevator asked if we were leaving because of the gluten-free options (or nearly-lack thereof), and he seemed to understand.



D'oh!  That does seem like a crappy list.  



glennbo123 said:


> This gold-domed building is City Hall. I’m definitely going to remember this street if I ever have a DeLorean and need to go back in time. It looks perfect. Just enough room to get up to 88mph, clock right where it needs to be, lightning rod at the top of the dome -- check, check, and check.



Save the clock tower!  Save the clock tower!

It does seem to fit those requirements perfectly.  When that baby hits 88 mph, I expect to see some serious @#$%.



glennbo123 said:


> Anyway, they really only started _me_ out, since they’re nothing but gluten, but hey, I was in heaven.



 for gluten!  Er, sorry Judy.



glennbo123 said:


> It was so cool that this hand-drawn map had survived all the years since the Civil War, and was right there in front of us.



Very, very cool!



glennbo123 said:


> I ordered an appetizer that was really to settle a curiosity -- fried green tomatoes. I tried making these myself one time, but had no way of knowing if mine tasted anything like they’re supposed to taste. I can’t remember mine anymore, but these were good. The presentation was definitely way better than mine.



Julie loves these.  I am...less fond.



glennbo123 said:


> It was delish. Judy really liked it, and she’s not a grits person, so that’s saying something.



Are these magic grits?  Do the laws of physics cease to apply on your stove?



glennbo123 said:


> That street had a bunch of shops that we browsed a little, and there was a bar that reminded me that the U.S. was in a World Cup game at the moment, as a bunch of people were watching it. I had completely forgotten.



It's ok.  Most of the rest of us have, too.



glennbo123 said:


> I took a picture of this obelisk, commemorating Revolutionary War hero Casimir Pulaski, because we have the Pulaski Highway near us, in Delaware.



 Delaware highways shout out!



glennbo123 said:


> We passed a church that was part of the Underground Railroad. It had a false floor with breathing holes drilled in, and another floor 4 feet below.



Also very cool.



glennbo123 said:


> They were a little mischievous, and changed a lot of the gravestones. The tour guide said, “Now we have graves of 800 year old people. Sons born before dads. Men with girls’ names, etc.”



Uh oh.  This sounds like the kind of thing that could get you into real trouble.



glennbo123 said:


> I was trying to get “The Shawshank Redemption” on the marquee. We love that movie, but joke about how it seems to always be on tv!



True!  And I always stop what I'm doing and watch it!



glennbo123 said:


> We got back in our car and each guzzled a water bottle that had been frozen when we got there that morning. Then we headed back toward “home”.



Total veteran move right there.



glennbo123 said:


> All in all, Savannah was a nice city to tour. It has more than its share of history and beautiful parks and landmarks. But now that I’ve done it, I don’t need to go again next time. I’ll be happy with more beach time or visiting sites a little closer to Hilton Head.



I agree.  I always feel like a stick in the mud when someone raves about Savannah, but I remember after visiting just thinking, "That's it?"  It's a beautiful city with a nice southern feel to it, but I much preferred Charleston, because I felt like there was a lot more to do there.


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> But first...a wise man once said that you can never take too many mossy-tree pictures.


So I hear. 



glennbo123 said:


> Standing in the doorway waiting to be seated, I could see that the buffet was the big seller here. It was off to my left and appeared to be well-stocked with fried chicken and mashed potatoes and all of the southern comfort foods that you would expect from Paula.


Wow... I can only imagine the conflict going on inside you when the lack of gluten free options was exposed.  I mean I'm sure you wanted to do the right thing for your wife.  But leaving all that good, beautiful, delicious food that you had just walked past.  Just brutal!



glennbo123 said:


> The attendant at the elevator asked if we were leaving because of the gluten-free options (or nearly-lack thereof), and he seemed to understand.


Wow.  You'd really think that they would have a lot more options there!



glennbo123 said:


> I’m definitely going to remember this street if I ever have a DeLorean and need to go back in time. It looks perfect. Just enough room to get up to 88mph, clock right where it needs to be, lightning rod at the top of the dome -- check, check, and check.


Oh my gosh!!!!  You're right!!!! 



glennbo123 said:


> They started us out with some biscuits and marmalade. Itchy gitchy ya ya da da. Sorry, I can’t say “marmalade” without that song popping into my head.


... and now it is in my head.  Thanks.  



glennbo123 said:


> It was so cool that this hand-drawn map had survived all the years since the Civil War, and was right there in front of us. A good bit of history occurred right on this very spot…where I was about to have lunch.


Wow.  That's really cool.  And I'm sure the path of destruction you left through the south as you ate your lunch was only slightly less impressive than the destruction left by Sherman.



glennbo123 said:


> beautiful Spanish Moss-laden trees.


I hear you can never get enough pictures of them.



glennbo123 said:


> Anyway, back to pictures. You know, taking pictures of mossy trees never gets old.


See...



glennbo123 said:


> I was a little slow in getting the camera out for this picture. I was trying to get “The Shawshank Redemption” on the marquee. We love that movie, but joke about how it seems to always be on tv!


The theater owner has excellent taste in movies though.  The Shawshank Redemption and Top Gun.... I could hang out there for a few hours.



glennbo123 said:


> But I digress. With a song from the 70’s, yet again.


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> You didn't go see the Forrest Gump bench?  You just have to go back to Savannah now!



So _that_ explains that pesky feather we saw floating around!  Actually no, I didn't remember to look it up.  But I saw it in a movie once!



jedijill said:


> Seriously, looks like a fun day!  Savannah is a beautiful city...too bad Paula didn't have more GF dishes but Vic's looked amazing!



It was a nice little day trip.  Vic's was a good choice and it sure looked like they could use our business more than Paula's place.



MEK said:


> That is exactly what I had at Vic's and I could eat those shrimp and grits and fried green tomatoes every day for the rest of my life.  Ok - maybe I am exagerating, but I see that Judy agrees with me on the shrimp and grits!  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!



That's too funny -- I did not remember that that's what you ordered also!  But seriously, thanks for the recommendation...you're two for two!!  



MEK said:


> Love the view.  I am feeling nostalgic for Savannah.  I want to go back.  Waaaaah!  I love that town.  The second time I went I totally skipped the trolley ride and just walked.



Skip the trolley and miss that sing-songy canned delivery?  



MEK said:


> What?  No side trip to Tybee?



No, maybe another time.  We'll only be at HHI a couple of days this summer, so I'm not sure that I'll fit it in then either.  But one of these days!



MEK said:


> Sounds like a lovely afternoon.  Sorry you guys had to walk out of Lady and Sons.  I heard its hard to get a table, but maybe not anymore.
> 
> Great update!



We were sorry we had to leave too, but Judy's options weren't getting her too excited to eat there.

The upper floor that they took us to was only about half-full, I'd say.  But it might have been a little early for the lunch rush.


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> We admire the dedication.  That is one impressive bowl of cereal.



A picture says a thousand words.  I can't get much more than "cereal", "bowl", and "spoon" out of that one, but there's gotta be 997 more.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, that would be all I needed to see in order to sit down.



They don't like it when you block the doorway like that.  Fire codes and everything.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh!  That does seem like a crappy list.



Not too inspired.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Save the clock tower!  Save the clock tower!
> 
> It does seem to fit those requirements perfectly.  When that baby hits 88 mph, I expect to see some serious @#$%.










Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very, very cool!



I thought you'd like that Civil War map.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Julie loves these.  I am...less fond.



You probably like your tomatoes ripe, with some lettuce and BACON, maybe?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Are these magic grits?  Do the laws of physics cease to apply on your stove?



They ceased to apply on Vic's stove, I guess!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's ok.  Most of the rest of us have, too.



Hey, we've got our own version of "football" and no other country has beaten us at it yet!  And someday, we might even invite them to play.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Delaware highways shout out!



All the makings of phenomenal trip report!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh oh.  This sounds like the kind of thing that could get you into real trouble.



I'm sure those guys paid dearly for their tomfoolery!  And come to think of it, that was one of the names on the gravestones -- Tom Foolery.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> True!  And I always stop what I'm doing and watch it!



Get busy livin', or get busy watching Shawshank one more time.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Total veteran move right there.



Yes, and I happily take complete credit for my wife's idea to do that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I agree.  I always feel like a stick in the mud when someone raves about Savannah, but I remember after visiting just thinking, "That's it?"  It's a beautiful city with a nice southern feel to it, but I much preferred Charleston, because I felt like there was a lot more to do there.



We stopped in Charleston on the way home...


----------



## glennbo123

afwdwfan said:


> So I hear.



The word's getting out!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... I can only imagine the conflict going on inside you when the lack of gluten free options was exposed.  I mean I'm sure you wanted to do the right thing for your wife.  But leaving all that good, beautiful, delicious food that you had just walked past.  Just brutal!



The one thing that saved me was that it was still early, so I hadn't worked up a huge appetite yet.  If it had been later, I'm sure I would've been like, "I'm sure you can find _something_ to eat!"



afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  You'd really think that they would have a lot more options there!



Yeah, a little lame.  I don't think Judy was the first gluten-free person to head out as fast as she came in.



afwdwfan said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!  You're right!!!!



That's all I could think of when I looked at the picture.  



afwdwfan said:


> ... and now it is in my head.  Thanks.



You're welcome!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  That's really cool.  And I'm sure the path of destruction you left through the south as you ate your lunch was only slightly less impressive than the destruction left by Sherman.



I left only crumbs!



afwdwfan said:


> I hear you can never get enough pictures of them.
> 
> 
> See...



I feel sorry for the people who have to drape that Spanish Moss on 'em.



afwdwfan said:


> The theater owner has excellent taste in movies though.  The Shawshank Redemption and Top Gun.... I could hang out there for a few hours.



Two of the best!



afwdwfan said:


>



I think one earworm negates another.  I hope.  For your sake.


----------



## KatMark

Thank you for the picture of your breakfast. 

One must never leave out food porn.

I'd skip the fried green tomatos , but the shrimp (even with the grits) sounds heavenly.

I'm so glad you found a place for you and Judy to eat that would work for her. It's too bad that the first place didn't work out.

I've always wanted to go to Savannah and so happy to see all of your pictures.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

Seriously Glenn. All these people going to great lengths to photograph Mickey Waffles and other assorted items. But none can compare to a shot of Cornflakes. 



glennbo123 said:


> a wise man once said that you can never take too many mossy-tree pictures.



Odd. I don't even remember saying that.  But I do agree. 

Wow, the Underground Railroad. Not much else I can say about that. That is pretty impactful.


----------



## thornton0511

your road trip to Savannah looked like a hit! I am a big fan of  mossy trees as well and agree that one can never have too many of those pics lol! Savannah is so beautiful too! Glad you ended up where you did for lunch. The restaurant looked very nice and the civil war map in the wall is so awesome! Great update Glenn


----------



## Steppesister

One of these days I will have my life back and I will be able to multiquote as much as I really like to. Right now, it's just not happening.  



glennbo123 said:


> Liesa, my pal...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, things are pretty swell at the moment.  There's light at the end of tunnel for Judy's school year.  The kids are doing fine.  I'm a week+ away from being able to make Fastpass+ selections, which means that Disney can't be too far away!



I'm so excited for you! Your trip is so close! WHEEEEE! I completely understand Judy's glee. I can feel it myself. My last day is June 10th. Is hers around then as well? 



glennbo123 said:


>



Love this one!! Very, very lovely, and what comes to my own mind when I think of the deep south. 



glennbo123 said:


> I took a picture of what the trolley buses look like for you.



Meet Me in St. Louis Louis... Meet me at the Fair....


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Thank you for the picture of your breakfast.
> 
> 
> One must never leave out food porn.




Enquiring minds want to know!




KatMark said:


> I'd skip the fried green tomatos , but the shrimp (even with the grits) sounds heavenly.




The tomatoes were good...provided another opportunity to throw some batter in the deep-fryer, and that’s always a plus.  The shrimp and grits were _really_ good.




KatMark said:


> I'm so glad you found a place for you and Judy to eat that would work for her. It's too bad that the first place didn't work out.




I actually think we would’ve liked this place better even if we could’ve stayed at the first one, so it worked out.




KatMark said:


> I've always wanted to go to Savannah and so happy to see all of your pictures.




Happy to share as much of the experience as I can, through the pictures and retelling!




DisneyKid4Life said:


> Seriously Glenn. All these people going to great lengths to photograph Mickey Waffles and other assorted items. But none can compare to a shot of Cornflakes.




Tell me about it!  The DIS has more than enough Mickey Waffle pictures.  And my picture has to have a hidden-Mickey in there somewhere amongst those flakes.




DisneyKid4Life said:


> Odd. I don't even remember saying that.  But I do agree.




I paraphrased.  You actually said:  “you can never have too many mossy tree pictures, _eh_?”




DisneyKid4Life said:


> Wow, the Underground Railroad. Not much else I can say about that. That is pretty impactful.




We would’ve liked to have gone into that church, but I don’t think it was open for tourists that day.




thornton0511 said:


> your road trip to Savannah looked like a hit! I am a big fan of  mossy trees as well and agree that one can never have too many of those pics lol!




When you get to DisneyWorld, it’s all palm trees, so this area of the country is a little unique.  And we certainly don’t have mossy trees up here in PA.




thornton0511 said:


> Savannah is so beautiful too! Glad you ended up where you did for lunch. The restaurant looked very nice and the civil war map in the wall is so awesome! Great update Glenn




Absolutely.  I think we enjoyed that lunch spot much more than we would’ve liked the first place.  The map on the wall was worth the walk just by itself.  So cool to see that!




Steppesister said:


> One of these days I will have my life back and I will be able to multiquote as much as I really like to. Right now, it's just not happening.




I know what you mean.  Don’t sweat it.  My DIS-time is way less than I could afford a few years ago, but at least it’s better than last Fall.  I’d like to be more involved on other people’s threads, but just can’t do it.




Steppesister said:


> I'm so excited for you! Your trip is so close! WHEEEEE! I completely understand Judy's glee. I can feel it myself. My last day is June 10th. Is hers around then as well?




That’s Marlene’s graduation date.  I think Judy may have to go one more day or two...I’m not sure exactly, with the snow days we had.




Steppesister said:


> Love this one!! Very, very lovely, and what comes to my own mind when I think of the deep south.




It’s gorgeous.  I’m waiting for someone more knowledgeable to come on and post, “You dummy, that’s the _whatever_ mansion.  Everybody knows that!  Duh.”




Steppesister said:


> Meet Me in St. Louis Louis... Meet me at the Fair....




Bus stop, wet day, she’s there, I say

Please share my umbrellllla.


----------



## papertraveller

Can you please advise about the logistics of driving to Savannah? We are planning the same trip this summer, but were not sure whether to take the boat trip from Hilton Head or just drive ourselves. Was parking difficult to manage in Savannah? At least with driving you do have the option of staying as long as you want.
Loving the trip report ... and the song lyrics!


----------



## glennbo123

papertraveller said:


> Can you please advise about the logistics of driving to Savannah? We are planning the same trip this summer, but were not sure whether to take the boat trip from Hilton Head or just drive ourselves. Was parking difficult to manage in Savannah? At least with driving you do have the option of staying as long as you want.



Hi papertraveller!  And   Glad to have you aboard.

It was about an hour drive (and Google maps concurs)...I just followed the Google maps app on my phone as a GPS.  It took me on 278 out of Hilton Head, and then onto routes 170 and 315, which are 2-lane highways.  You might share them with a trucker or two, but not too bad.  Then you get onto 17 and cross that bridge where the picture was taken from in the last chapter, and arrive in Savannah.

Parking was not difficult, at least not at the Visitor's Center, there's a big lot there.  Although it's just an open lot, so your car will get pretty hot during the day.  You have to kind of go around the Visitor's Center to get to the lot entrance, and we missed that the first time but I just turned around and went back.

To be honest, I didn't even research taking a boat trip from Hilton Head, in favor of having the ability to leave whenever we were ready and so that we could hit the Bluffton market on the way back.



papertraveller said:


> Loving the trip report ... and the song lyrics!



Great!  Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

glennbo123 said:


> I paraphrased. You actually said: “you can never have too many mossy tree pictures, _eh_?”



 Well played sir... well played.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

How cool to take a day trip to Savannah!  I wanted to see some old plantation homes in Montgomery when we were there.  Then Jim had to remind me of the history.  Looks like Savannah would be a closer fit.  Not sure about those grits, but I'm glad you liked them  looks like a great restaurant choice for lunch.  The map was a great find.  Nice they put the story with it.  Somebody back in the day probably got in trouble for forgetting the map.


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> That's too funny -- I did not remember that that's what you ordered also!  But seriously, thanks for the recommendation...you're two for two!!



A lady in one of the shops told us to go there.  She said everyone goes down to the places right on the waterfront, but this was FAR FAR better!  She was totally right.  That will remain one of my most memorable meals for a long time, especially since you can't find those dishes up here.  




glennbo123 said:


> No, maybe another time.  We'll only be at HHI a couple of days this summer, so I'm not sure that I'll fit it in then either.  But one of these days!



Tybee is a stark contrast from HHI, but its cute.  

So what are your summer plans?  Road trip to the mouse?


----------



## papertraveller

Thanks so much for the guidance. The boat trip sounded nice, but leaves you only four hours in Savannah. The spiel on the boat company's website leaves the impression that parking is difficult, but of course they would want to gently make that suggestion, wouldn't they?! For three of us it would be $180, which I think we could put to better use -- maybe at Vic's!


----------



## Flossbolna

A few random comments...

It totally is beyond my imagination that one could forget that one's country is playing in the World Cup!! But I guess that might be the difference between a country that has four stars on their jersey as compare to one with no stars...  

But on Savannah: It has a very special spot in my heart as it was the first city I explored on my first "grown up" trip to the USA. Maybe that's why it seemed to be so magical to me. But we also stayed in a lovely B&B and explored the town by foot all over. November was definitely a better time of year for touring without excessive heat and made walking much more pleasant. To me it is a town that is so quaint in its inner center that it is much better for exploring on foot. You can walk through all those green squares. 

I remember some really interesting story about how the squares were all laid out by some very strict pattern by the founder and the green parks were all supposed to be for everyone living on the square. 

I am glad that you found a good place for lunch! I would love to say that your grits looked great, but since I don't like shrimp, they don't really appeal to me. The green tomatoes and the biscuit looked great though! @MEK certainly is a great source for good restaurant recommendations!


----------



## glennbo123

DisneyKid4Life said:


> Well played sir... well played.




I had to come up with something!




MAGICFOR2 said:


> How cool to take a day trip to Savannah!  I wanted to see some old plantation homes in Montgomery when we were there.  Then Jim had to remind me of the history.  Looks like Savannah would be a closer fit.  Not sure about those grits, but I'm glad you liked them  looks like a great restaurant choice for lunch.  The map was a great find.  Nice they put the story with it.  Somebody back in the day probably got in trouble for forgetting the map.




It was a nice day, traipsing around.  Grits might be an acquired taste Tammie!


The map was especially great because it was so unexpected.  I lived in the south long enough to surmise that probably no one got in trouble for covering up some danged yankee map.  




MEK said:


> A lady in one of the shops told us to go there.  She said everyone goes down to the places right on the waterfront, but this was FAR FAR better!  She was totally right.  That will remain one of my most memorable meals for a long time, especially since you can't find those dishes up here.




Always take the recommendation of the locals!!




MEK said:


> Tybee is a stark contrast from HHI, but its cute.




Hmmm, unless you get there by boat, looks like it’s a long drive from HHI.  You have to go the long way around, to Savannah and then east.  That’s a day-trip for another time!




MEK said:


> So what are your summer plans?  Road trip to the mouse?




Marlene graduates from high school this year, so we’re doing a NYC trip like we did for Lauren back a few years ago (before Adventures by Disney totally stole my itinerary).  3 nights RCI trade-out to the Manhattan Club.  I don’t think I can go for the first day of that particular leg of the trip, but I may join her and Judy on the second day.  That, and what we’ll do exactly while in NYC is still in the works.  Then, a few days later, we all pack ourselves into the family truckster and drive down to WDW.  We’ll be staying at the Boardwalk for 6 nights.  From there, we drive back home with a 3-night stop at HHI.  It’s going to be good!  So, my DVC is getting me 12 nights’ accommodations this year (with some borrowing from next year, probably needless to say)…not too shabby!




papertraveller said:


> Thanks so much for the guidance. The boat trip sounded nice, but leaves you only four hours in Savannah. The spiel on the boat company's website leaves the impression that parking is difficult, but of course they would want to gently make that suggestion, wouldn't they?! For three of us it would be $180, which I think we could put to better use -- maybe at Vic's!




Oh yes, parking is sooo difficult!  <places back of hand to forehead, with an exhausted gaze skyward>  I’d say $180 would get you an incredible meal at Vic’s with plenty left over for souvenirs.


It still might be something to weigh though, a boat ride could be a nice change of pace versus a drive.  But the financial angle just isn’t stacking up.




Flossbolna said:


> A few random comments...




Fire away, M.




Flossbolna said:


> It totally is beyond my imagination that one could forget that one's country is playing in the World Cup!! But I guess that might be the difference between a country that has four stars on their jersey as compare to one with no stars...




Oh it’s way worse than that -- I didn’t even know they did that star on the jersey thing!  (But I can tell you all about US football, collegiate or pro.)




Flossbolna said:


> But on Savannah: It has a very special spot in my heart as it was the first city I explored on my first "grown up" trip to the USA. Maybe that's why it seemed to be so magical to me. But we also stayed in a lovely B&B and explored the town by foot all over. November was definitely a better time of year for touring without excessive heat and made walking much more pleasant. To me it is a town that is so quaint in its inner center that it is much better for exploring on foot. You can walk through all those green squares.
> 
> 
> I remember some really interesting story about how the squares were all laid out by some very strict pattern by the founder and the green parks were all supposed to be for everyone living on the square.




I bet it’d be a nice town to stay in a B&B, and have a headquarters for daily walking excursions.  The green squares looked very inviting, just to sit in for a spell, but being day-trip’ers, we didn’t spend any time in them really.  Oh my gosh, it was so hot, especially on that trolley bus.  




Flossbolna said:


> I am glad that you found a good place for lunch! I would love to say that your grits looked great, but since I don't like shrimp, they don't really appeal to me. The green tomatoes and the biscuit looked great though! @MEK certainly is a great source for good restaurant recommendations!




Oh well, I’m sure you still could have found something there to eat.  MEK hasn’t steered me wrong on a restaurant recommendation yet!


----------



## glennbo123

*Bluffton Farmer's Market and more sunset pictures*


Of course, I could’ve scheduled our day-trip to Savannah for any day of the trip, but I purposely chose Thursday because that is the day of the Bluffton Farmers Market and we’d be coming right through there on the way back to Hilton Head.


We parked on May River Road, and then walked the rest of the way, turning and walking down Calhoun Street to the market.  Judy was immediately drawn to the fresh blueberries and blackberries, and bought some of each.








In an area off to the side they had a lot of prepared foods and I was really tempted to get some barbecue or other enticing goodies, but we were nearing the end of our week in the villa and really needed to work on finishing off some of the groceries we’d bought.  I compromised by getting some pasta to go with the meatballs I’d bought at Fresh Market on our first day.  This pasta vendor had quite a nice selection to choose from:








I went with the saffron pasta, ‘cause when else am I going to get that?


Then Judy completely photobombed my shot of the pasta vendor.  Oh well, at least you might still be able to read some of his offerings.








Hmm, I didn’t notice “Dirty Monkey” until now.  That sounds…intriguing.


Oh, that reminds me though.  There was a restaurant we passed while driving to the market that had a great name.  It sounded like a place right out of one of @Captain_Oblivious' trip reports:  The Squat ‘n Gobble.  Wish I’d gotten a picture.  Maybe this year I can try to get one.


Anyway, we didn’t stay too long, and on the way out I held up the camera to get a shot of the vendor tents along Calhoun Street.








We got back at the suite around 4pm, and Judy served up our berries.  We couldn’t wait to try them.








And got dinner ready.








More of these for dessert.








Then Judy remembered that we had some moscato in the fridge and wondered how that would go with the berries.








Oh my gosh people!  We were afraid that the berries might make the wine taste tart, or vice versa, but they went together like peanut butter and jelly.  Like sauerkraut and pork.  Like bacon and…anything!  It was something straight out of “Ratatouille”, I tell ya!








You must try this.


Don’t do the math on whether we waited a half-hour before going swimming, but it was still early so we headed over to the pool.  On the way, I showed Judy where the movies are shown.  They have an inflatable screen that goes on the cement pad in front of all of the benches, and the projection equipment and what-not is in the cabinet there in the middle.  Pretty cool setup.








Does this count as my hundred-and-first shot of the Mercantile building?  I’m not sure if it counts since you can’t really see the Mercantile itself.








Maybe I hadn’t waited long enough after eating before going swimming after all.








We hung out for almost an hour and a half.  I logged my trip notes into my phone, swam, went down the slide, hit hot tub, read, and then we heard some thunder so left a little after 7.


It looked nasty out but never rained.  Later on, I went out to try to get some more sunset shots.


























I was trying a bunch of different camera settings, experimenting.  So if it looks like it’s getting lighter out, I must have lengthened the shutter speed.  Trust me, this was a sun_set_.














I have so many shots that are only slightly different, so I feel pretty good about whittling it down to these several shots to include in the trip report!




















I like the blues and pinks in this tree silhouette.








And with that, another vacation day was done.  Tomorrow would be our last full day at Hilton Head.



Up next:  How about another beach day?
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## jedijill

Those berries look delicious!  I love a good farmers market.  They have the best stuff.

Your sunset pictures were gorgeous!

Jill in CO


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

We have a fair amount of Farmer's Markets here in the summer and there is nothing like fresh produce. It makes me almost sick to buy stuff from the grocery store. Fresh Blueberries. 

I have to say Glenn that your meal looks like something right out of a Disney signature restaurant. I assume.


----------



## stitch'sgirl

Hey Glenn, 
I've been a DVC member for 12 years and have never ever considered a trip to HHI, until I started reading your trip report.  Now if I could only find some available dates!!


----------



## Chelley00

Moscato goes with anything  

Just sayin'


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Those berries look delicious!  I love a good farmers market.  They have the best stuff.



They were really good, and then that moscato just put it over the top.  This was a very good farmer's market.  There were other things that looked really fresh and good, but we just didn't need to buy a whole lot of produce since we were leaving in a little more than a day.



jedijill said:


> Your sunset pictures were gorgeous!



Thanks Jill!  God did most of the heavy lifting on those though, truth be told.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> We have a fair amount of Farmer's Markets here in the summer and there is nothing like fresh produce. It makes me almost sick to buy stuff from the grocery store. Fresh Blueberries.



You'd think where I live we'd have a lot, but not really, which is kind of baffling.  We have a couple of orchards that do a lot of business of all kinds of produce, not just apples, but the closest one closes down for the whole month of July for vacations -- HELLO!  That's when most every garden plant is ready for harvesting.    And there's a Saturday farmer's market down the road a piece, but it's not nearly as good as this one in Bluffton.



DisneyKid4Life said:


> I have to say Glenn that your meal looks like something right out of a Disney signature restaurant. I assume.



Keep thinking that....it could save you a lot of money.  "We don't have to go to Victoria & Albert's, we'll just grill some chicken and slice some cheese!"



stitch'sgirl said:


> Hey Glenn,



Hey stitch'sgirl!  



stitch'sgirl said:


> I've been a DVC member for 12 years and have never ever considered a trip to HHI, until I started reading your trip report.  Now if I could only find some available dates!!



I've had a couple of HHI owners/regulars ask me to lighten up on uncovering this little gem that they've had to themselves for so long.  I had waaaay more trouble getting 3 nights in June this year, than I had getting a whole week last year.  (I'm not saying that was due to this trip report, but it is my experience this year versus last.)

Anyway, thanks for joining in on the conversation!



Chelley00 said:


> Moscato goes with anything
> 
> Just sayin'



_Now_ you tell me, Chelley, now you tell me.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> I went with the saffron pasta, ‘cause when else am I going to get that?



Over the BBQ stand? 



glennbo123 said:


> Oh, that reminds me though. There was a restaurant we passed while driving to the market that had a great name. It sounded like a place right out of one of @Captain_Oblivious' trip reports: The Squat ‘n Gobble. Wish I’d gotten a picture. Maybe this year I can try to get one.





Ok, you definitely have my number, and I feel disappointed you didn't give the place a try.  Then again, it sort of feels like the Yak and Yeti.  Much as I struggle to eat at a place with "Yak" in the title, "Squat" might put up a similar barrier.



glennbo123 said:


> h my gosh people! We were afraid that the berries might make the wine taste tart, or vice versa, but they went together like peanut butter and jelly. Like sauerkraut and pork. Like bacon and…anything! It was something straight out of “Ratatouille”, I tell ya!



You really know how to sell me one something, invoking a bacon comparison.



glennbo123 said:


>



I think I need to try this setup in my back yard sometime.



glennbo123 said:


> Later on, I went out to try to get some more sunset shots.



Muted sunset, but still nice shots.


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Oh yeah...good point! Although there are a lot of people in contention for that title.







glennbo123 said:


> Don’t do the math on whether we waited a half-hour before going swimming,



   Nah - It is all good.   Swim when you want.   


Nice Day trip to Savannah and MEK will not steer you wrong.   Great idea to stop at the Farmer's market on the way back.  Looks like you picked up some yummy items.


----------



## melk

glennbo123 said:


> I've had a couple of HHI owners/regulars ask me to lighten up on uncovering this little gem that they've had to themselves for so long.  I had waaaay more trouble getting 3 nights in June this year, than I had getting a whole week last year.  (I'm not saying that was due to this trip report, but it is my experience this year versus last.)



When we went a couple of years ago I had a tough time getting all the days we wanted (it was August).  Try as I did I just couldn't get our last night but we were driving so that wasn't too big a deal.  Then while we were there the kids kept saying how they wanted to stay longer.  I went to the front desk and asked about staying an extra night.  They told me to call DVC, which I did, and they offered me the extra night for cash or on points (perhaps I had to also call Disney direct to get the cash night, I kind of forget)!!  I didn't understand, considering I couldn't get anything before the trip 

But hopefully you got what you wanted for June.  I'm jealous! But I'm fairly certain we've decided we are going to try to go next April vacation.  May be a little cooler but hopefully we'll still get a few beach days.  And a trip to Savannah will be planned as we didn't make it there last time.


----------



## Reddog1134

If we weren't "points poor" I think we'd be doing a vacation at HHI this year.  I'm always conflicted because on one hand, places like Hilton Head are SOOO relaxing but on the other hand...DISNEY WORLD!!!


----------



## papertraveller

Oh wow -- the Bluffton Farmer's Market looks amazing! We were talking about not cooking dinners in the unit this trip, but after seeing that pasta, I think we'll have to try it! Fresh pasta is one of my many food weak spots!

We didn't even try to use our DVC points for this trip, as we're saving for Aulani next year. We'll be at "another" timeshare resort. And even then, we were lucky to get a place for July.


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> Marlene graduates from high school this year, so we’re doing a NYC trip like we did for Lauren back a few years ago (before Adventures by Disney totally stole my itinerary).  3 nights RCI trade-out to the Manhattan Club.  I don’t think I can go for the first day of that particular leg of the trip, but I may join her and Judy on the second day.  That, and what we’ll do exactly while in NYC is still in the works.  Then, a few days later, we all pack ourselves into the family truckster and drive down to WDW.  We’ll be staying at the Boardwalk for 6 nights.  From there, we drive back home with a 3-night stop at HHI.  It’s going to be good!  So, my DVC is getting me 12 nights’ accommodations this year (with some borrowing from next year, probably needless to say)…not too shabby!



That sounds like a great line up of accommodations.  Very cool that Judy and Marlene are doing the NYC trip and even better that you are going to get to tag along for a couple nights.

Your Disney / HHI trip sounds perfect.  HHI can be very addicting.  And the Boardwalk - what's not to love????

I loved the Bluffton Market.  I thought it was so cool.  We went at the end of the day when a lot of the baked goods were half priced.  

Those berries look fantastic.  

What a great day all the way around.

Oh, and aren't the sunsets in HHI just spectacular?


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Another great update Glenn!  We have never been to Savannah even though we own a timeshare in HH.  Some day. Loved the pictures and glad to hear the berries went well with the moscato. Could you taste the difference in saffron pasta?  It does sound like something out of Ratatouille.

Congrats on another one out of high school.  Amazing Marlene is that old.  I remember her not being old enough to do AI and here she is graduating HS.  Hopefully you get to tag along to NY for a day or two.  I am heading up there in mid May for a long weekend.  Love NYC.

Looking forward to your trip report to the BW.  We own a few points there and are planning to be back next October for F&W. Love being able to walk or boat to two parks.


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


>



The first one was best- I liked the crispness of the colors, I guess. 

Anyway, I think Moscato was the perfect choice to go with the berries. Good thing that was the one in the fridge, right? Your meme cracked me up. I've had those pairing moments before, and yeah, it's kinda just like that. 

Farmers Markets are fun wherever they are it seems. I always have a hard time forking out the dough to buy much though. Everything always seems to ridiculously expensive. I understand that it's small farmers trying to do their best, but the price tag keeps me from buying much.  I admit, a speicality pasta would be fun to try- those looked FABULOUS!!


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> In an area off to the side they had a lot of prepared foods and I was really tempted to get some barbecue or other enticing goodies, but we were nearing the end of our week in the villa and really needed to work on finishing off some of the groceries we’d bought. I compromised by getting some pasta to go with the meatballs I’d bought at Fresh Market on our first day. This pasta vendor had quite a nice selection to choose from:


Looks like a lot of good options.  I love some homemade pasta! 

But it would be very hard to turn down barbecue!



glennbo123 said:


> Oh, that reminds me though. There was a restaurant we passed while driving to the market that had a great name. It sounded like a place right out of one of @Captain_Oblivious' trip reports: The Squat ‘n Gobble. Wish I’d gotten a picture. Maybe this year I can try to get one.


That definitely does sound like something from one of his TR's!  Not only do you need to get a picture, you need to eat there and report back on it!



glennbo123 said:


> Anyway, we didn’t stay too long, and on the way out I held up the camera to get a shot of the vendor tents along Calhoun Street.


Wow.  That really is a big Farmer's Market.  Well worth the effort to check it out.  Especially if the pasta and berries are any good.



glennbo123 said:


> Oh my gosh people! We were afraid that the berries might make the wine taste tart, or vice versa, but they went together like peanut butter and jelly. Like sauerkraut and pork. Like bacon and…anything! It was something straight out of “Ratatouille”, I tell ya!


And apparently they were! 



glennbo123 said:


> Does this count as my hundred-and-first shot of the Mercantile building? I’m not sure if it counts since you can’t really see the Mercantile itself.


I don't know.  I quit counting a long time ago, so feel free to make it up as you go. 



glennbo123 said:


> Maybe I hadn’t waited long enough after eating before going swimming after all.


Hey!  This isn't the waterproof camera!


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Over the BBQ stand?




I know, I know.  But we’d gotten BBQ earlier in the week.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ok, you definitely have my number,




Eight six seven five three oh ni-ee-iine!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> and I feel disappointed you didn't give the place a try.  Then again, it sort of feels like the Yak and Yeti.  Much as I struggle to eat at a place with "Yak" in the title, "Squat" might put up a similar barrier.




Exactly, I was having trouble getting past “Squat”.    Maybe this year I’ll take another look.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> You really know how to sell me one something, invoking a bacon comparison.




I was trying to come up with food-pairs, and was about to go with “beer and brats”, but then “bacon and anything” hit me.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think I need to try this setup in my back yard sometime.




You’d have a popular backyard.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Muted sunset, but still nice shots.




Wah wah, wah wah.  Oh wait, you don’t mean Charlie Brown’s teacher, do you?




Poolrat said:


> Nah - It is all good.  Swim when you want.




I always figured that rule was just made up so that the adults could relax after their meal before they had to go watch the kids in the pool again.




Poolrat said:


> Nice Day trip to Savannah and MEK will not steer you wrong.  Great idea to stop at the Farmer's market on the way back.  Looks like you picked up some yummy items.




It’s like another sight-seeing stop on the way back!




melk said:


> When we went a couple of years ago I had a tough time getting all the days we wanted (it was August).  Try as I did I just couldn't get our last night but we were driving so that wasn't too big a deal.  Then while we were there the kids kept saying how they wanted to stay longer.  I went to the front desk and asked about staying an extra night.  They told me to call DVC, which I did, and they offered me the extra night for cash or on points (perhaps I had to also call Disney direct to get the cash night, I kind of forget)!!  I didn't understand, considering I couldn't get anything before the trip




I know that the cash inventory is completely separate from the point inventory, but maybe they can do some trading back and forth when the timing is that close.  That’s better than having rooms go empty.




melk said:


> But hopefully you got what you wanted for June.  I'm jealous! But I'm fairly certain we've decided we are going to try to go next April vacation.  May be a little cooler but hopefully we'll still get a few beach days.  And a trip to Savannah will be planned as we didn't make it there last time.




I did get what I wanted.  I didn’t get it right when my 7-month window opened up, but it eventually worked out.  I could see someone walking a reservation in front of me, because there’d be no availability right in front of my window and then would open up as time went on.  They must have walked it  beyond my dates, probably trying to get something over the 4th of July.


I think you can have some really nice days at Hilton Head in April.  I’ve been looking at pictures on Instageo lately and people look like they’re enjoying outdoor activities -- golf, beach, pool.




Reddog1134 said:


> If we weren't "points poor" I think we'd be doing a vacation at HHI this year.  I'm always conflicted because on one hand, places like Hilton Head are SOOO relaxing but on the other hand...DISNEY WORLD!!!




I know what you mean!  There just aren’t enough to go around!  We have enough for about a week in a 1-bedroom at AKL once a year, but when I do these trade-outs to RCI for NYC, and a few days at Vero or HHI, _and_ AKL…well, that works out to something less frequent than once a year!  I’d really like to get a few points at HHI so that I could combine it with a WDW vacation and not have to worry about this 7-month booking stuff.  But these danged kids want to go to college and get married and stuff like that and that’s really cramping my DVC budget for the next decade or so.




papertraveller said:


> Oh wow -- the Bluffton Farmer's Market looks amazing! We were talking about not cooking dinners in the unit this trip, but after seeing that pasta, I think we'll have to try it! Fresh pasta is one of my many food weak spots!




Well if you just do that one, that’s not too difficult a meal to prepare.  (Even I could swing that one!  )  Just remember that the market is only on Thursdays.




papertraveller said:


> We didn't even try to use our DVC points for this trip, as we're saving for Aulani next year. We'll be at "another" timeshare resort. And even then, we were lucky to get a place for July.




Now there’s a good reason to save up some points.  We’ll get there one of these days, just not sure when!




MEK said:


> That sounds like a great line up of accommodations.  Very cool that Judy and Marlene are doing the NYC trip and even better that you are going to get to tag along for a couple nights.




I think it’s going to be an amazing couple of weeks!  We still have to figure out some activities for NYC though -- Marlene nixed some activities that Lauren did on her trip, saying that they didn’t appeal to her (like the boat trip out by the Statue of Liberty).  So, it’ll be interesting to see how that works out.




MEK said:


> Your Disney / HHI trip sounds perfect.  HHI can be very addicting.  And the Boardwalk - what's not to love????




I’d like even more time at HHI, but who can afford to be on vacation for that long??  This’ll be our first time staying at the Boardwalk, so it’ll be a lot of fun exploring the resort!  I know that we’ll get way too used to being so close to Epcot and DHS.




MEK said:


> I loved the Bluffton Market.  I thought it was so cool.  We went at the end of the day when a lot of the baked goods were half priced.




Wow, bargains too?!  That reminds me of when Marlene used to be on a swim team…the home teams would always have baked goods for sale and I soon learned to wait until the end of the meet to go and see what they had.  They’d beg me to buy stuff for half-price.




MEK said:


> Those berries look fantastic.
> 
> 
> What a great day all the way around.




They were really good.  And with the moscato, unbelievable.


A great vacation day!




MEK said:


> Oh, and aren't the sunsets in HHI just spectacular?




We had them like that almost nightly when we lived in North Carolina too.  If we ever get one like that here now, we say “Hey, that looks like a North Carolina sunset!”




Disneybuckeye said:


> Another great update Glenn!  We have never been to Savannah even though we own a timeshare in HH.  Some day.




Thanks.  I would say that going to Savannah is not a “must do”, but if you feel like switching it up from the beach one day (maybe you got too much sun or something), then it’d be a great change of pace.




Disneybuckeye said:


> Loved the pictures and glad to hear the berries went well with the moscato. Could you taste the difference in saffron pasta?  It does sound like something out of Ratatouille.




Hmmm, I’m trying to remember that saffron pasta.  I think that it didn’t blow me away…probably the red sauce that I had from the meatballs (purchased earlier in the week) wasn’t the best sauce for it.




Disneybuckeye said:


> Congrats on another one out of high school.  Amazing Marlene is that old.  I remember her not being old enough to do AI and here she is graduating HS.




That’s right!  Thanks for remembering that story!  Time absolutely flies.




Disneybuckeye said:


> Hopefully you get to tag along to NY for a day or two.  I am heading up there in mid May for a long weekend.  Love NYC.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your trip report to the BW.  We own a few points there and are planning to be back next October for F&W. Love being able to walk or boat to two parks.




Like I said to MEK just before your comment, it’s going to be an amazing couple of weeks.  A whole lot of vacationing packed into a short time!  I can’t wait to try out the Boardwalk…just hope I don’t end up wanting to buy points there (but I have a feeling I know how that’s going to turn out).




Steppesister said:


> The first one was best- I liked the crispness of the colors, I guess.




Crispy colors -- check.  Thanks!




Steppesister said:


> Anyway, I think Moscato was the perfect choice to go with the berries. Good thing that was the one in the fridge, right?




Why yes, I just happen to have a bottle in the fridge.  Really, I hadn’t planned on drinking it _with_ anything.  But wow, was it perfect.




Steppesister said:


> Your meme cracked me up. I've had those pairing moments before, and yeah, it's kinda just like that.




It really is.  I think I probably even said while we were enjoying the berries and wine, “this is just like in Ratatouille!!!”  And yes, there were fireworks over my head.




Steppesister said:


> Farmers Markets are fun wherever they are it seems. I always have a hard time forking out the dough to buy much though. Everything always seems to ridiculously expensive. I understand that it's small farmers trying to do their best, but the price tag keeps me from buying much.  I admit, a speicality pasta would be fun to try- those looked FABULOUS!!




Yes, you’re in the west where those jams and jellies are made with hand-picked mountain-grown berries at about 10-cents per berry (maybe more?).




afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a lot of good options.  I love some homemade pasta!
> 
> 
> But it would be very hard to turn down barbecue!




That’s what Captain O said!  I had a hard time bringing home too much more food; we needed to deplete what we had.




afwdwfan said:


> That definitely does sound like something from one of his TR's!  Not only do you need to get a picture, you need to eat there and report back on it!




It does, doesn’t it!?  We’ll see.  I just looked at my schedule, I couldn’t remember what days of the week we’ll be there.  But we leave on a Thursday, so we won’t be doing the market unless it’s on our way out of dodge.




afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  That really is a big Farmer's Market.  Well worth the effort to check it out.  Especially if the pasta and berries are any good.




That picture was the main street (not to be confused with Main Street) of vendors.  The section with the pasta and other food vendors was off to the side and not even in that picture.




afwdwfan said:


> And apparently they were!




Amazingly so.




afwdwfan said:


> I don't know.  I quit counting a long time ago, so feel free to make it up as you go.




You don’t think I already was?




afwdwfan said:


> Hey!  This isn't the waterproof camera!




Aaaauughhh!


----------



## KatMark

Glenn, trying to make the rounds before I leave on Sunday to get caught up again.

I love Farmers Markets and really have to remember to go to them more often (we have one a block from my work every other Thursday in the summer). I'm not a berry gal, but those do look good, as does your dinner.

I'm glad you got in some pool time.

More wonderful sunset pictures, Glenn.


----------



## CreightonsMomma

Savannah looks beautiful. I want to go sometime soon. We were planning on going at the end of July but I just got a new position at work and I can't take any time off in July or August because of inventory. As my older son would say "thumbs down for that!" It'll probably be good to wait anyway, until the boys are older. Anyway, looks like it was a great day!

The farmers market looks fantastic! I love to go to farmers markets. When we first moved here a little over a year ago I went to the farmers market and it was the most pitiful thing I have ever seen. I just had to leave. There were three booths - all of them had yellow squash (about 4-10 each), some lettuce, and that was about it. I could not stop laughing. I still ask myself why we moved here. Almost every day I say "take me back to a city!"  

That fresh pasta looks amazing though!


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Glenn, trying to make the rounds before I leave on Sunday to get caught up again.




Getting caught-up is a forever-battle Kathy!




KatMark said:


> I love Farmers Markets and really have to remember to go to them more often (we have one a block from my work every other Thursday in the summer). I'm not a berry gal, but those do look good, as does your dinner.




If you can find one that’s got some good, fresh stuff, they can be really great.


I prefer veggies over fruit, but paired with that wine, it was phenomenal.




KatMark said:


> I'm glad you got in some pool time.




Nothing like it after a hot day touring a city.




KatMark said:


> More wonderful sunset pictures, Glenn.




Thanks Kathy.




CreightonsMomma said:


> Savannah looks beautiful. I want to go sometime soon. We were planning on going at the end of July but I just got a new position at work and I can't take any time off in July or August because of inventory. As my older son would say "thumbs down for that!" It'll probably be good to wait anyway, until the boys are older. Anyway, looks like it was a great day!




Inventories are fun!    I’ve audited a few.  At times, even had to go out to a manufacturing plant at midnight to observe a meter being read.  Nothing like it.  Well, I hope the new position comes with some more pay, at least.  And I hope you get that Savannah visit someday soon.




CreightonsMomma said:


> The farmers market looks fantastic! I love to go to farmers markets. When we first moved here a little over a year ago I went to the farmers market and it was the most pitiful thing I have ever seen. I just had to leave. There were three booths - all of them had yellow squash (about 4-10 each), some lettuce, and that was about it. I could not stop laughing. I still ask myself why we moved here. Almost every day I say "take me back to a city!"




Ouch.  Doesn’t sound like that market will be able to last for very long.  Unless someone nearby is a big fan of yellow squash.




CreightonsMomma said:


> That fresh pasta looks amazing though!




Yes.  I replied to someone else though, that I didn’t think the red sauce that I had (with the meatballs purchased earlier in the week) was the best choice to go along with the kind of pasta I got.  Well, live and learn


----------



## glennbo123

*Another beach day*


Friday, June 27th was our last full day at Hilton Head and we didn’t have any plans other than to go to the beach, which is a pretty darned good plan, actually.  We were up pretty early, around 6:30, but we just hung out watching the news and having breakfast.  Speaking of which, here’s mine.








I wanted to get a decent picture of the sign post, so I walked over to the pier.








These are the seats outside of Tide Me Over.  They’re like antique tractor seats, but also notice the Mickey-head bases.














What did I say about not being able to pass the Big Dipper Slide without taking a picture?








These landscape guys were starting a little gardening project in one of the areas in-between buildings.














This looks like the most tranquil hammock spot ever.








Apparently my walk over to take a picture of the signpost has turned into another mini-photo tour.  I can’t resist.














The front doors at the Live Oak Lodge have Mickey-head handles.








Around 9 o’clock we got sunscreened, gathered up our beach stuff and rode over to the Beach House.








I couldn’t remember if I’d already taken a picture of the front of the Beach House; I don’t think so.








We walked into the Beach House pool area so that we could fill our mugs before going out to the beach.  I guess we hadn’t gotten to the beach that early previously during the trip because we discovered that since the drink refill station is in Signals, which doesn’t open until 11, there was no way to fill our mugs until then.  Cast member Brad (who rewarded me with a chocolate for a correct trivia answer in the Mercantile earlier in the trip) happened to walk by just then and I asked him if there was any place to fill our mugs.  He said there wasn’t, but asked what we’d like and brought us out a cup of Sprite and iced tea, with ice!  What a nice gesture!  I mentioned him by name when we filled out our survey after getting home.  Thank you Brad, you rock!


This is the walkway to beach from the Beach House.  The outside showers are right behind me; I never thought to get a picture of them for those of you curious to know about the facilities, but they’re like, you know, beach showers.








Perhaps this squirrel is Sandy Cheeks, from Spongebob.








There are a few steps down to beach.














Okay, I tried to come up with something clever to say about this picture and all I can think of is Isabella from “Phineas and Ferb” saying, “Whatcha doin?”  (Whatcha _dune_)














The ocean was gorgeous this morning; very calm, with a surface like glass.


A couple of tourists were out in the water taking selfies like they were teenagers.








For most of the morning we just relaxed in our beach chairs, read, and jotted down trip notes.








We ate our lunch around 12:30.  Fried chicken from Publix, Judy’s “pepper” chicken, and grapes.








We got in the water for a little bit, but the skies were starting to look a little ominous, so we moved up to the Beach House at around 1 o’clock.  It sprinkled a little, and we found some dessert in the form of an ice cream sandwich and a Dole Whip.  Over the week, I completed the dessert trifecta:  Dole Whip, Mickey Bar, and Mickey ice cream sandwich.  Judy stayed true to the Dole Whip the whole time.








I wasn’t sure if I’d documented these areas of the Beach House when I took pictures earlier in the trip.  There’s a pool table and ping pong table tucked into this corner.








And these kiddie fountains go off randomly.  I saw a woman walk through here once and get a surprise that I can only describe as “getting bidet’d”.








We hit the pool one last time and then left to go back to the suite around mid-afternoon.


Looking back over the chapter, this might have been one of the most boring for you as a reader.  But it was so relaxing, it was one of the best as a vacationer.



Up next:  Low Country Backyard
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## Chelley00

Ohhhhh, I can't wait to see your Low Country Backyard review.  We went once and the wait was crazy long so we left.  We've thought about going back but talk ourselves out of it.


----------



## jerseygal

BEAUTIFUL BEACH AND POOL pics! THANKS! NOTHING BETTER than a Mickey Sandwich and Dole Whip on a hot summer day!
CANNOT WAIT for our end of May trip!YAY!


----------



## ddstratton

Sounds like a perfectly lovely day.


----------



## MEK

I think a beach day is the perfect way to spend your last day at HHI.  I learned, after two trips there, that I definitely need an entire week to do everything I want to do.  5 nights is never enough, so next time its 6 or 7. I am eyeing up next spring for a possible return.   

I love how hard packed the beach is.  Great for running and bike riding. 

Yay for all your themed snacks.  Why choose one when you can have all of them? 

YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE STAYING AT THE BOARDWALK.  And your fears will come true - it will spoil you.  I have stayed there more than any other resort for just that reason.  If it's available I book it or I waitlist it.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> Friday, June 27th was our last full day at Hilton Head and we didn’t have any plans other than to go to the beach, which is a pretty darned good plan, actually.



That's my anniversary!  I wouldn't mind a plan like that for that particular date, either.



glennbo123 said:


> These are the seats outside of Tide Me Over. They’re like antique tractor seats, but also notice the Mickey-head bases.



Very cool.



glennbo123 said:


> I guess we hadn’t gotten to the beach that early previously during the trip because we discovered that since the drink refill station is in Signals, which doesn’t open until 11, there was no way to fill our mugs until then.



Curses!  Foiled again!



glennbo123 said:


> He said there wasn’t, but asked what we’d like and brought us out a cup of Sprite and iced tea, with ice! What a nice gesture! I mentioned him by name when we filled out our survey after getting home. Thank you Brad, you rock!



Nice work, Brad!  That's how it's done.



glennbo123 said:


> Okay, I tried to come up with something clever to say about this picture and all I can think of is Isabella from “Phineas and Ferb” saying, “Whatcha doin?” (Whatcha _dune_)



Well.  Um.  You know, if you have to explain it...



glennbo123 said:


> A couple of tourists were out in the water taking selfies like they were teenagers.



I just hope they were using the waterproof cam--Oh no!!



glennbo123 said:


> Judy stayed true to the Dole Whip the whole time.



I knew I liked Judy.



glennbo123 said:


> I saw a woman walk through here once and get a surprise that I can only describe as “getting bidet’d”.







glennbo123 said:


> Looking back over the chapter, this might have been one of the most boring for you as a reader. But it was so relaxing, it was one of the best as a vacationer.



Well, not every ride can be Space Mountain.  You have your Hall of Presidents, too.


----------



## glennbo123

Chelley00 said:


> Ohhhhh, I can't wait to see your Low Country Backyard review.  We went once and the wait was crazy long so we left.  We've thought about going back but talk ourselves out of it.



Or will it be another restaurant that we walked out of?     Anyway, I'm glad that someone's eagerly anticipating my updates!



jerseygal said:


> BEAUTIFUL BEACH AND POOL pics! THANKS! NOTHING BETTER than a Mickey Sandwich and Dole Whip on a hot summer day!
> CANNOT WAIT for our end of May trip!YAY!



It's getting close!  And you're obviously getting psyched!  With good reason -- you'll love it!



ddstratton said:


> Sounds like a perfectly lovely day.



It was Darla!  Thanks.



MEK said:


> I think a beach day is the perfect way to spend your last day at HHI.  I learned, after two trips there, that I definitely need an entire week to do everything I want to do.  5 nights is never enough, so next time its 6 or 7. I am eyeing up next spring for a possible return.



I know, there's hardly enough time for relaxin'.  That's why I'm so glad that we got our waitlist for a 3rd night there on this June trip.  2 nights would mean only 1 full beach day, which is enough time to get a sunburn and that's about it.



MEK said:


> I love how hard packed the beach is.  Great for running and bike riding.




Agreed!  



MEK said:


> Yay for all your themed snacks.  Why choose one when you can have all of them?



I probably should've gotten those _and_ a dole whip each time.



MEK said:


> YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE STAYING AT THE BOARDWALK.  And your fears will come true - it will spoil you.  I have stayed there more than any other resort for just that reason.  If it's available I book it or I waitlist it.



  I am ready to be spoiled.

I'm really excited to explore the place.  The only time I've spent there was when we went to Flying Fish, so didn't see very much of the resort at all.


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's my anniversary!  I wouldn't mind a plan like that for that particular date, either.



Sorry, but Judy's busy that day.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very cool.



I'm sure these seats exhibit the luxury that Andy experiences in the cab of his tractor also.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Curses!  Foiled again!



It kinda stinks, quite frankly.  You've paid for these refillable mugs, but can't get a drink at the beach until 11?  Not cool.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice work, Brad!  That's how it's done.



Yes.  Now just follow me around Brad.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well.  Um.  You know, if you have to explain it...



I knew I didn't have to explain it to you.  You're the biggest Phineas & Ferb referencing guy in the entire tri-state area.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I just hope they were using the waterproof cam--Oh no!!



Well, it was time to upgrade my phone anyway.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I knew I liked Judy.







Captain_Oblivious said:


>







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, not every ride can be Space Mountain.  You have your Hall of Presidents, too.



  They should put an interactive queue in that puppy.


----------



## jedijill

Looks like a beautiful low key day!  

Jill in CO


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> Friday, June 27th was our last full day at Hilton Head and we didn’t have any plans other than to go to the beach, which is a pretty darned good plan, actually. We were up pretty early, around 6:30


Not a bad plan at all.  Except for the whole being up at 6:30 thing... 



glennbo123 said:


> This looks like the most tranquil hammock spot ever.






glennbo123 said:


> Apparently my walk over to take a picture of the signpost has turned into another mini-photo tour. I can’t resist.


Neither can we.  Carry on. 



glennbo123 said:


> Okay, I tried to come up with something clever to say about this picture and all I can think of is Isabella from “Phineas and Ferb” saying, “Whatcha doin?” (Whatcha _dune_)


  Ok, as much as I just want to roll my eyes at this one, it's pretty creative.  Nicely done. 



glennbo123 said:


> We got in the water for a little bit, but the skies were starting to look a little ominous, so we moved up to the Beach House at around 1 o’clock. It sprinkled a little, and we found some dessert in the form of an ice cream sandwich and a Dole Whip. Over the week, I completed the dessert trifecta: Dole Whip, Mickey Bar, and Mickey ice cream sandwich. Judy stayed true to the Dole Whip the whole time.


The better goal would be to complete the dessert trifecta in one sitting.  Now you have a challenge for next time. 



glennbo123 said:


> And these kiddie fountains go off randomly. I saw a woman walk through here once and get a surprise that I can only describe as “getting bidet’d”.


----------



## kid-at-heart

I agree with the others, it sounds like a perfect day.  I love vacations days where "you do nothing".  Is not that what vacations are about?  Relaxing and doing what you want, even if it is "nothing".


----------



## Squidgyness

Yikes, it really has been a while since I last checked in, my apologies... Guess the job hunting and mini vacationing derailed me more than I had thought. Still, I guess one of the benefits is that I had a good amount of reading to catch up on, and lots of photos to admire, all brilliant as usual! 

Nothing quite draws me in to a story like food photos and details, perhaps that is odd. I'm the same with other books... Maybe it's just the former over indulger in me coming out!  Some really beautiful sunsets there, I'll have to take your example and try and capture more sunset pictures when I leave in June. Those mossy trees looked truly magical, don't see anything like that where I live!

Looks like I tuned back in at just the right time too, can't wait to see what pictures lie ahead in the next chapter! I'll be waiting with anticipation...


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> but we just hung out watching the news and having breakfast



Definitely a very different vacay than at WDW!! I can't even imagine!! 



glennbo123 said:


> I mentioned him by name when we filled out our survey



Atta boy!! I love when a good job is well recognized. 



glennbo123 said:


> taking selfies like they were teenagers



... well, if the shoe fits. I mean, by the looks of that picture, you can't be more than about 18. 



glennbo123 said:


> Judy stayed true to the Dole Whip the whole time.



Judy, you can go on vacation with me any time!


----------



## KatMark

Slowly playing catch up after 10 days off the DIS.

LOVE your "another beach day" update. Looks like a fun time. Fried chicken for lunch? Yes, please. And a Mickey ice cream sandwich? You are killing me here, Glenn.


----------



## sixfeetandi

Thank you for your trip reports. Its always a pleasure to read at a rainy cloudy day!


----------



## Poolrat

Caught up here and lovin' your beach day.  Work has been so hectic that I would love to run away and just spend the day staring at the ocean and eating Mickey bars.


----------



## glennbo123

Wow, I knew I was behind in responding to replies, but didn't realize how far behind.  Sorry about that guys.



jedijill said:


> Looks like a beautiful low key day!
> 
> Jill in CO



It was sooo nice.  The definition of a vacation day.



afwdwfan said:


> Not a bad plan at all.  Except for the whole being up at 6:30 thing...



And you call yourself a farmer.  



afwdwfan said:


> Neither can we.  Carry on.



That's reassuring.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, as much as I just want to roll my eyes at this one, it's pretty creative.  Nicely done.



Thanks.  Mark didn't seem too impressed, but I guess he likes movie quotes over tv cartoon quotes.



afwdwfan said:


> The better goal would be to complete the dessert trifecta in one sitting.  Now you have a challenge for next time.



You're tempting me, but the bigger challenge is _resisting_ eating all of those in one sitting.



kid-at-heart said:


> I agree with the others, it sounds like a perfect day.  I love vacations days where "you do nothing".  Is not that what vacations are about?  Relaxing and doing what you want, even if it is "nothing".



Thanks, it was really relaxing and just great.  No plans other than to sit at the beach and get in the water whenever we got too hot...perfect.



Squidgyness said:


> Yikes, it really has been a while since I last checked in, my apologies... Guess the job hunting and mini vacationing derailed me more than I had thought. Still, I guess one of the benefits is that I had a good amount of reading to catch up on, and lots of photos to admire, all brilliant as usual!



Hey Squidgy, good to see you!  I see you have a Malta vacation coming up, that sounds exciting!



Squidgyness said:


> Nothing quite draws me in to a story like food photos and details, perhaps that is odd. I'm the same with other books... Maybe it's just the former over indulger in me coming out!  Some really beautiful sunsets there, I'll have to take your example and try and capture more sunset pictures when I leave in June. Those mossy trees looked truly magical, don't see anything like that where I live!



I'm glad you're enjoying the photos (food, sunsets, or otherwise) and details.  I don't think you're ever "done" trying to capture a sunset picture -- they just never look the same as they do in person, so you're always trying to get closer to capturing that moment.



Squidgyness said:


> Looks like I tuned back in at just the right time too, can't wait to see what pictures lie ahead in the next chapter! I'll be waiting with anticipation...



Thanks for your faithfulness Squidge.


----------



## glennbo123

Steppesister said:


> Definitely a very different vacay than at WDW!! I can't even imagine!!



So true.  I think it'll be great in June when we tack a couple of days at HHI onto our WDW vacation...hopefully it'll allow us to wind down on the way home.



Steppesister said:


> Atta boy!! I love when a good job is well recognized.







Steppesister said:


> ... well, if the shoe fits. I mean, by the looks of that picture, you can't be more than about 18.



Aw shucks.



Steppesister said:


> Judy, you can go on vacation with me any time!



That sounds expensive.



KatMark said:


> Slowly playing catch up after 10 days off the DIS.



I have to play catch up after 0 days off the DIS!



KatMark said:


> LOVE your "another beach day" update. Looks like a fun time. Fried chicken for lunch? Yes, please. And a Mickey ice cream sandwich? You are killing me here, Glenn.



I'll have to get some Publix chicken in June just to put in the fridge and take to the beach.  Nothing like cold fried chicken on the beach.  If you needed an adr for that, I'd log on at midnight for it!! 



sixfeetandi said:


> Thank you for your trip reports. Its always a pleasure to read at a rainy cloudy day!



Thanks sixfeetandi and   I'm so happy that reading these is enjoyable for you on a rainy day!!



Poolrat said:


> Caught up here and lovin' your beach day.  Work has been so hectic that I would love to run away and just spend the day staring at the ocean and eating Mickey bars.



What a day that would be, huh?  Glad you're caught up Pat.


----------



## glennbo123

*Low Country Backyard*


After the beach part of our day was over, we made plans to go out for dinner and decided to try one of the “Preferred” (meaning _discount available_!) restaurants.  I can’t remember exactly what research we did, but I imagine that we looked at some menus online and ultimately decided to go to Low Country Backyard.  It’s not within walking distance of the resort, and like our visit to Vine, we drove down the William Hilton Parkway to the traffic circle; except this time we took the first exit off of the circle and found the restaurant in a small strip mall a short distance down Palmetto Bay Road.


We were there fairly early for the dinner rush and they were able to seat us without a reservation, but it looked like people had to wait to be seated shortly after.  We decided to sit inside in the A/C, but as the name implies, outdoor seating in a backyard-type of area was available.  I’ll have some pictures of it later in the chapter.


We started off with a crab dip appetizer to share and Judy was excited because they gave her gluten-free bread as a substitute for the crackers.  This was your standard crab dip, but very good.








Here’s a shot of the dining room.  There was more seating in another room next to us as well.








Out the window, you can see some of the backyard seating.








The specials for the day were on the wall right above our table.








My date for the evening.








Judy got the purloo, which is a low country dish kind of like a gumbo.  From my internet research, it appears that it usually has rice and chicken, but theirs had shrimp, red rice, sausage, and blackened fish of the day, which during our visit was salmon.








This dish was a little spicy and Judy loved it.


I got one of the specials, a pecan crusted North Carolina trout with two sides.  (Of course it has two sides…have you ever looked at a trout?!)  Anyway, to go along with it I got grits and their apple raisin cole slaw.  According to my notes I got the cole slaw so that Judy could try it.  I’m such a good guy.  Glad I keep notes on that kind of thing.








Mine was good too, but I have to admit that I liked Judy’s selection even more.


We didn’t really _need_ dessert, but we got a banana pudding to share.








This was nice and light, with a little sugar and cinnamon and whipped cream on top.  A perfect ending to our meals.


We both thought that the food was very good and we enjoyed our meals there.  I’d definitely go back.  Before posting this chapter I asked Judy what she thought about it and she said she loved it -- loved the crab dip, loved the purloo, and remembered that I liked her purloo more than my fish selection.


As we left, I took a picture of the singer outside.  I like the sign above him.








And look again at the thermometer on the tree in the picture.  90+, in the shade!


So yeah, you can definitely just kind of hang out in a low country backyard.  And this one accepts credit cards.









Up next:  Pictures of pictures


----------



## glennbo123

*Pictures of pictures*


I was going to make this whole evening one chapter, but since I have too many pictures for one post and the topics are so different, I’ll just make this a whole new chapter.


We got back to the suite a little after 6 and a phenomenon arose that I’ve seen as other trips have neared their end – I started taking pictures of everything around the suite.  This evening however, was dedicated to the artwork in the suite.  Pictures of pictures.








Hey, that pier looks familiar.














Daufuskie Island.  Reminds me of our boat tour with Captain Tony.




















I remember these shadowboxes from the Disney Files magazine showing the newly-refurbished Hilton Head suites.








And this new bedside lamp as well.








Then I went out onto our balcony to try to get some nature shots.














Here’s a shot looking all the way to the right from our balcony, or put another way, toward the front of Live Oak Lodge rather than toward the marsh.  You can see the inlet that is next to the lodge and the bike path that we took to the beach.  Someone is walking their bike down the “S” curve in this picture.








I had a couple near-misses of great nature shots.  A bird diving.  A duck taking off.  I decided that I don’t have the patience for it.














Birds on columns








Houses across the marsh.  Sure, I’ll take one.








Nessie?  Is that you?








Marsh grasses








Then we did a little packing and I decided to take some things down to the van to minimize the trips tomorrow.  I went to get a luggage cart and to make the trip more efficient, I grabbed a couple of loose items to throw into the van:  an old Disney parks mug and my old tripod.  I was waiting for the elevator when a woman came along, waiting also.  She said, “oh, you’ve got one of the old ones”.  I thought she was talking about the tripod and I was like “yep”.  “They sure cost enough, like twenty dollars”, she said.  “At least!”, I said.  “But if it works, use it, right?”  Then she became incredulous…”You can use yours?!!”  And then I finally realized that she was talking about the mug and I had to explain that I just used that in the van for the drive to Hilton Head.


Around 8 o’clock we headed over to the Mercantile.  On the way, we noticed that the landscaping guys had done a great job on their garden project.




















And another campfire was going strong.














In the Mercantile I said something about the sunset and the cast member said that it was too cloudy tonight.  Then we browsed the store for a while and when I finally paused to take a peek out the window I saw that an amazing sunset was winding down.  I ran out to try to at least get a couple of pictures from the railing.














I took one with my phone and souped it up a little with some Instagram filters.








We didn’t buy too much that night.  We just got a couple of Mickey and Minnie refrigerator magnets that were in a clearance bin, and I got this Mickey’s “Really Swell” Coffee brand espresso mug and saucer.








I really like it.  I use it all the time, and it makes me think of Hilton Head.


We went back to the suite and then at 9 o’clock I was able to convince Judy to go with me over to the movie.  I wanted her to see the setup.  Unfortunately, it took them an extra-long time to get it going.  I think at first they couldn’t’ find a key to open the equipment cabinet.  Then they had technical issues.  A cast member did pass around some bug spray, but it was far cry from telling a few jokes and doing a little soft-shoe while we waited.


When the movie started I texted Lauren because it was her favorite:








Shortly into it, Judy was complaining about getting bitten by bugs.  The term “eaten alive” may have been used, but I was inclined to just ignore them.  That was until a big ol’ junebug flew down the collar of my shirt.  I had to reach down and grab him and use a judo throw on him to get him out.  Then I was ready to go too.  We left before Rapunzel had even escaped her tower.


That’s okay, we’d had our own Best!  Day!  Ever!



Up next:  We do the Charleston
_Link to next chapter_


----------



## KatMark

I love your photos of the pictures. The one with the dogs is terrific (I'd like to have that hanging in my house).

If you get one of those houses across the marsh, can I come visit?

I like your new mug. I love my Disney mugs. I get in a rut of using the same one and you made me realize I need to get a "fresh" one out.

Too bad about the bugs and not being able to stay for the movie. I think I would have fainted if a june bug went down my shirt.


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> I love your photos of the pictures. The one with the dogs is terrific (I'd like to have that hanging in my house).



We're dog people too.  And I guess Swiffer counts.  



KatMark said:


> If you get one of those houses across the marsh, can I come visit?



Absolutely. I'd love to show you around the place.  Heck, I can't wait to show _me_ around the place!



KatMark said:


> I like your new mug. I love my Disney mugs. I get in a rut of using the same one and you made me realize I need to get a "fresh" one out.



Keep 'em in rotation.

By the way, did you see what I posted on Liesa's thread about the Disney Visa card and Starbucks app reloads?



KatMark said:


> Too bad about the bugs and not being able to stay for the movie. I think I would have fainted if a june bug went down my shirt.



I think if it'd been a little kid, we all would've heard it!!


----------



## englishrose47

*Well I am all caught up!! Those tourist who take selfie'sYour foodlooked very good !!Have o say I liked your meal the best, but I m not into SPICY!!!Now I would no way have shared the banana pudding dessertI will be in Disney in 3 weeks !!*


----------



## KatMark

glennbo123 said:


> We're dog people too.  And I guess Swiffer counts.
> 
> Of course Swiffer counts. We want another dog (it's been almost two years since we lost Cookie), but want to wait to see where we move 'll take d.
> 
> By the way, did you see what I posted on Liesa's thread about the Disney Visa card and Starbucks app reloads?



I must have missed it. I caught up on a lot of threads after I did an update on my TR, and skipped a lot of chatter. So what did you say?


----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123

englishrose47 said:


> *Well I am all caught up!! Those tourist who take selfie's*



You've gotta watch out for them.



englishrose47 said:


> *Your foodlooked very good !!Have o say I liked your meal the best, but I m not into SPICY!!!*



You would've liked that trout for sure.  It was good.



englishrose47 said:


> *Now I would no way have shared the banana pudding dessert*



I'm usually the same way, but was just too full and a taste was all I needed.



englishrose47 said:


> *I will be in Disney in 3 weeks !!*



5 weeks for us!  Woot Woot!




KatMark said:


> I must have missed it. I caught up on a lot of threads after I did an update on my TR, and skipped a lot of chatter. So what did you say?



I noticed that we get double-points on the Disney Visa card for Starbucks app reloads.  It sees it as a restaurant (2%) _and_ a grocery (2).  If you use your Visa card in the store, it's just 2%.  It's probably a glitch.


----------



## KatMark

I missed the food update. Both of your meals look great...I could go for either one of those.

And you had a lovely date that evening.


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> After the beach part of our day was over, we made plans to go out for dinner and decided to try one of the “Preferred” (meaning _discount available_!) restaurants.


Hey, I always prefer a discount too!



glennbo123 said:


> We didn’t really _need_ dessert, but we got a banana pudding to share.


Nope.  Not buying it.  You always need dessert. 



glennbo123 said:


> We both thought that the food was very good and we enjoyed our meals there. I’d definitely go back.


That's the key!  I'm glad you enjoyed your meals. 



glennbo123 said:


> As we left, I took a picture of the singer outside. I like the sign above him.






glennbo123 said:


> And look again at the thermometer on the tree in the picture. 90+, in the shade!


   Definitely a good call to eat in the A/C.



glennbo123 said:


> I had a couple near-misses of great nature shots. A bird diving. A duck taking off. I decided that I don’t have the patience for it.


Darn animals.  They just don't like to hold their pose. 



glennbo123 said:


> Nessie? Is that you?


    You found her! 



glennbo123 said:


> I wanted her to see the setup. Unfortunately, it took them an extra-long time to get it going. I think at first they couldn’t’ find a key to open the equipment cabinet. Then they had technical issues.


Even Disney has these problems.  Makes you feel better about yourself, doesn't it?



glennbo123 said:


> Shortly into it, Judy was complaining about getting bitten by bugs. The term “eaten alive” may have been used, but I was inclined to just ignore them. That was until a big ol’ junebug flew down the collar of my shirt. I had to reach down and grab him and use a judo throw on him to get him out. Then I was ready to go too. We left before Rapunzel had even escaped her tower.


Yeah... I mean it would be nice to watch it outside on the big screen.  But I'm sure you've seen Tangled before and will see it again.  No point sitting there getting eaten up by bugs.


----------



## Squidgyness

Great pictures as always glennbo! And thanks for noticing my Malta trip, excited is an understatement for how I'm feeling about that! I get a twin room with a harbour view balcony to myself courtesy of my wonderful parents, should be something spectacular. I'll remember to try and get some pictures to show on here if I can, a nice harbour sunset would do nicely...

Love the food pics as always, though I too would prefer the less spicy dish, and that "key lim" pie sounds interesting right now... And I agree with you, wildlife shots are so hard to get, though you came closer than I usually do!

That bug incident sounds nasty  I think you made a wise decision to retreat... And that espresso mug looks brilliant, I need to dig out my old cups from trips too!

Overall another great chapter, shame about the unreliable weather info from the CM leading to a nearly missed sunset, but I guess when is a weather forecast ever accurate?


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> That sounds expensive.



You know us well.... 



glennbo123 said:


> Glad I keep notes on that kind of thing.



We are too, you trip-writing professional!



glennbo123 said:


> And this one accepts credit cards.



Phew! I'd hate to have seen you doing dishes!



glennbo123 said:


> I use it all the time



Those are exactly the kind of souvies I love the most!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> After the beach part of our day was over, we made plans to go out for dinner and decided to try one of the “Preferred” (meaning _discount available_!) restaurants.



That's usually how I define my "preferred" places too!



glennbo123 said:


> We didn’t really _need_ dessert, but we got a banana pudding to share.



Rarely does one NEED a dessert.  But it's just as rare to pass one up.



glennbo123 said:


> She said, “oh, you’ve got one of the old ones”. I thought she was talking about the tripod and I was like “yep”. “They sure cost enough, like twenty dollars”, she said. “At least!”, I said. “But if it works, use it, right?” Then she became incredulous…”You can use yours?!!” And then I finally realized that she was talking about the mug and I had to explain that I just used that in the van for the drive to Hilton Head.



Man, you almost started your own Disney scam there!



glennbo123 said:


> In the Mercantile I said something about the sunset and the cast member said that it was too cloudy tonight. Then we browsed the store for a while and when I finally paused to take a peek out the window I saw that an amazing sunset was winding down.



D'oh!  Guess that CM didn't get a shout-out on the survey.



glennbo123 said:


> I think at first they couldn’t’ find a key to open the equipment cabinet.



Can't somebody hotwire this thing?



glennbo123 said:


> That was until a big ol’ junebug flew down the collar of my shirt. I had to reach down and grab him and use a judo throw on him to get him out.



 What, no video??



glennbo123 said:


> That’s okay, we’d had our own Best! Day! Ever!


----------



## DisneyKid4Life

glennbo123 said:


> decided to try one of the “Preferred” (meaning _discount available_!) restaurants.



Ahhhh my favourite restaurant. Discounted. I think all the guys are in agreement on that one. 



glennbo123 said:


> My date for the evening.



Phew. You're lucky. That could have been embarrassing.



glennbo123 said:


> Before posting this chapter I asked Judy what she thought about it and she said she loved it



Sure sounds like a winner to me.



glennbo123 said:


> And this new bedside lamp as well.



I quite like that lamp. Rustic yet classy.


----------



## eandesmom

I love a good beach day with little documentation and pictures.  In the moment is a very very good thing, and very relaxing!  Dinner looked really good too!



glennbo123 said:


> We got back to the suite a little after 6 and a phenomenon arose that I’ve seen as other trips have neared their end – I started taking pictures of everything around the suite. This evening however, was dedicated to the artwork in the suite. Pictures of pictures.



I know that phenomena well



glennbo123 said:


> Shortly into it, Judy was complaining about getting bitten by bugs. The term “eaten alive” may have been used, but I was inclined to just ignore them. That was until a big ol’ junebug flew down the collar of my shirt. I had to reach down and grab him and use a judo throw on him to get him out. Then I was ready to go too. We left before Rapunzel had even escaped her tower.



Eaten alive is not one to be ignored.  Not that I'm glad a bug flew down your shirt but it saved your wife's life!


----------



## MEK

OK.  Let's see.  I read your last update, but just got pulled away.  Now let's see what I remember.

Dinner - it looks fun and delish.  Judy's meal looks fab although I'm not sure if I could have stood that much heat.  What a fun restaurant.  It is now officially on my HHI bucket list! 

Bummer about missing the sunset, almost.  I guess those folks in HHI get spoilted.  If there's the smallest amount of cloud they think its not worth viewing.  I disagree.

Sorry the bugs got you.  I think we remembered bug spray, but we were also there earlier in the season after a cold spell so it wasn't bad. 

Say you are not leaving all ready!!!!!  The worst part of a HHI trip is the ride home.


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> I missed the food update. Both of your meals look great...I could go for either one of those.
> 
> And you had a lovely date that evening.



I broke from my modus-operandi and did a 2-chapter update, so I can see how you might've missed it.  Anyway, the food was good there.  Yum!

I sure did!



afwdwfan said:


> Hey, I always prefer a discount too!



You obviously aren't a buyer for the Defense Department.



afwdwfan said:


> Nope.  Not buying it.  You always need dessert.



I don't need much convincing!



afwdwfan said:


> That's the key!  I'm glad you enjoyed your meals.



Good stuff! 



afwdwfan said:


> Definitely a good call to eat in the A/C.



It was pretty darned hot, and we're from up north so not as used to that kind of thing.



afwdwfan said:


> You found her!



All this time they've been looking in Scotland!  Doh!



afwdwfan said:


> Even Disney has these problems.  Makes you feel better about yourself, doesn't it?



I can program the DVR and everything.



afwdwfan said:


> Yeah... I mean it would be nice to watch it outside on the big screen.  But I'm sure you've seen Tangled before and will see it again.  No point sitting there getting eaten up by bugs.



I've used this Far Side already in this trip report, but this is a good opportunity to use it again!








Squidgyness said:


> Great pictures as always glennbo! And thanks for noticing my Malta trip, excited is an understatement for how I'm feeling about that! I get a twin room with a harbour view balcony to myself courtesy of my wonderful parents, should be something spectacular. I'll remember to try and get some pictures to show on here if I can, a nice harbour sunset would do nicely...



You should soon be on your way I suppose, so have a great trip!  Yes, please give us a report or at least post a few pictures.  Feel free to advertise here!



Squidgyness said:


> Love the food pics as always, though I too would prefer the less spicy dish, and that "key lim" pie sounds interesting right now... And I agree with you, wildlife shots are so hard to get, though you came closer than I usually do!



We like a little spice, but not crazy hot.

Yeah, I guess I could never be a nature photographer.



Squidgyness said:


> That bug incident sounds nasty  I think you made a wise decision to retreat... And that espresso mug looks brilliant, I need to dig out my old cups from trips too!



New life for the old coffee mugs, relegated to the back of the cupboard!



Squidgyness said:


> Overall another great chapter, shame about the unreliable weather info from the CM leading to a nearly missed sunset, but I guess when is a weather forecast ever accurate?



Well, I should have relied on my own assessment really.  I shouldn't blame them.



Steppesister said:


> You know us well....



Mmm-hmmm.



Steppesister said:


> We are too, you trip-writing professional!



I've been around the block.  Writer's block, that is.



Steppesister said:


> Phew! I'd hate to have seen you doing dishes!



You and me both!



Steppesister said:


> Those are exactly the kind of souvies I love the most!!



You're very practical.  That's a great quality!


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's usually how I define my "preferred" places too!



Well that, and their level of bacon-friendliness.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Rarely does one NEED a dessert.  But it's just as rare to pass one up.



True!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, you almost started your own Disney scam there!



I would've been reading about it in one of the forums here!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh!  Guess that CM didn't get a shout-out on the survey.



No, they didn't.  But like I said to Squidginess, I should've judged for myself.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Can't somebody hotwire this thing?



Does anybody have a bobby pin?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What, no video??



Nope.  And somehow I even managed not to run around and scream like a little girl.  Not sure how I pulled that off.




DisneyKid4Life said:


> Ahhhh my favourite restaurant. Discounted. I think all the guys are in agreement on that one.



With the exchange rate, you're getting a discount on everything here!!



DisneyKid4Life said:


> Phew. You're lucky. That could have been embarrassing.



Reminds me of a toast I once heard (but for the record, have never said!):  "To our wives and girlfriends!"  



Spoiler



"May they never meet!"





DisneyKid4Life said:


> Sure sounds like a winner to me.







DisneyKid4Life said:


> I quite like that lamp. Rustic yet classy.



Oh the lamp!  I thought you were describing me there for a second.  



eandesmom said:


> I love a good beach day with little documentation and pictures.  In the moment is a very very good thing, and very relaxing!  Dinner looked really good too!



What a great vacation day!



eandesmom said:


> I know that phenomena well



Of course!  You've roomed with @MEK !!  



eandesmom said:


> Eaten alive is not one to be ignored.  Not that I'm glad a bug flew down your shirt but it saved your wife's life!



And therefore, my own!



MEK said:


> OK.  Let's see.  I read your last update, but just got pulled away.  Now let's see what I remember.



I know the feeling.  Especially if you read it on your phone...such a pain to do comments.



MEK said:


> Dinner - it looks fun and delish.  Judy's meal looks fab although I'm not sure if I could have stood that much heat.  What a fun restaurant.  It is now officially on my HHI bucket list!



I hope you get to try it sometime.  It's not as fancy as Vine, but a nice place and a good meal.



MEK said:


> Bummer about missing the sunset, almost.  I guess those folks in HHI get spoilted.  If there's the smallest amount of cloud they think its not worth viewing.  I disagree.



I forgot that sometimes a little cloudiness actually makes for a better sunset.



MEK said:


> Sorry the bugs got you.  I think we remembered bug spray, but we were also there earlier in the season after a cold spell so it wasn't bad.



The cast members offered some before the show started, but we would've needed the industrial-strength version.



MEK said:


> Say you are not leaving all ready!!!!!  The worst part of a HHI trip is the ride home.



Well, the good news is that I need to finish up this TR because I have a trip coming up.  So it isn't all bad!


----------



## Poolrat

Taking notes here, hoping I can get out to HH sometime soon.    You would think it would be easy for me to do but nope.


Glad you had a great meal and got the required picture of pictures going. 

Sorry the natural inhabitants of the island were "bugging" you at the movie.  

I so believe you are close to another trip soon.


----------



## Flossbolna

Glenn, I am so behind on your trip report! But I loved the last update! Your day at the beach sounded just perfect! And your pictures are always beautiful to look at!


----------



## SevenWonkas

I looooove Low Country Backyard! We go to HHI almost every year (not at DVC), and it's a must-do! I'm jealous that you got a discount! Was it because you were staying at the DVC property?


----------



## glennbo123

Poolrat said:


> Taking notes here, hoping I can get out to HH sometime soon.    You would think it would be easy for me to do but nope.



Yes, I'd think you'd be there a couple of times a year, at least!  No, I know quite well how other things get in the way.  I hope you can make it soon though!



Poolrat said:


> Glad you had a great meal and got the required picture of pictures going.



Thanks.  We got the suite pretty well picture-documented.  (And a few more coming in the next chapter, for good measure.)  


Poolrat said:


> Sorry the natural inhabitants of the island were "bugging" you at the movie.



I was just getting more acquainted with the natural flora and fauna of the island.



Poolrat said:


> I so believe you are close to another trip soon.



Yep.  In 3 weeks.  



Flossbolna said:


> Glenn, I am so behind on your trip report! But I loved the last update! Your day at the beach sounded just perfect! And your pictures are always beautiful to look at!



Aw, thanks Magdalene!  I could go for a nice beach day right about now, but will have to wait for a few more days.



SevenWonkas said:


> I looooove Low Country Backyard! We go to HHI almost every year (not at DVC), and it's a must-do! I'm jealous that you got a discount! Was it because you were staying at the DVC property?



Hi, and  SevenWonkas!!  Yes, we really enjoyed Low Country Backyard too.  The food was really good, and the place had a nice southern atmosphere.  Yes, they offer a discount to those who are staying at the Disney resort.  I think we just had to show our room key (card) to get it.


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> So true. I think it'll be great in June when we tack a couple of days at HHI onto our WDW vacation...hopefully it'll allow us to wind down on the way home.



That's what I'm hoping the Keys does for our Disney vacay. Just some long days sitting on the beach with some nice dinners out- no hoopla other than deciding whether to lie on my front or back.


----------



## jerseygal

Glenbo123..THANKS VERY MUCH for all your GREAT TIPS on HHI! FELL IN LOVE with the island! LOVED the resort!
Check out my pics that I just posted from Building 31 on the DVC resorts section. PLANNING to definitely return! FABULOUS selection of restaurants; WOW!


----------



## glennbo123

Steppesister said:


> That's what I'm hoping the Keys does for our Disney vacay. Just some long days sitting on the beach with some nice dinners out- no hoopla other than deciding whether to lie on my front or back.



That sounds wonderful to me Liesa!!  



jerseygal said:


> Glenbo123..THANKS VERY MUCH for all your GREAT TIPS on HHI! FELL IN LOVE with the island! LOVED the resort!
> Check out my pics that I just posted from Building 31 on the DVC resorts section. PLANNING to definitely return! FABULOUS selection of restaurants; WOW!



Yay!  So glad to hear that!  I just looked at your pictures -- very nice!  That building 31 is the one I was hoping for, before I found out that the 1-bedrooms are all in the Live Oak Lodge building.

Did you do any activities, like kayaking, crabbing, etc?  Rent bikes?


----------



## Simba's Mom

glennbo123 said:


> Yay!  So glad to hear that!  I just looked at your pictures -- very nice!  That building 31 is the one I was hoping for, before I found out that the 1-bedrooms are all in the Live Oak Lodge building.



Actually, this is close-most of the 1 BRs are in the Lodge, 16 of the 21 1 BRs.  The other 5 are in buildings 16, 18, 19, 28, and 30, 1 each building on the first floor.  Mostly because of the overhead noise factor, we choose the Lodge, top floor.


----------



## jerseygal

glennbo123 said:


> Yay!  So glad to hear that!  I just looked at your pictures -- very nice!  That building 31 is the one I was hoping for, before I found out that the 1-bedrooms are all in the Live Oak Lodge building.
> 
> Did you do any activities, like kayaking, crabbing, etc?  Rent bikes?


Rode our bikes daily to the beachhouse(thanks for your You Tube tutorial on biking to the beach house) and also to Kroger when we ran out of a few things. Also, rode down at the beach toward Coligny Beach..easy ride down, but tougher returning with the wind.
We enjoy walking so did early morning walks to the harbor to take in those beautiful views of those HUGE yachts and boats(YIKES!)
Zip lining was a blast for DH and TWO DS, but I was "too chicken, "just the picture taker"!  They said it was AWESOME! We all rented double wave runners right by the Lighthouse and that was really fun! One of our sons and DH golfed at Ocean Reef Golf Course and the report was that it was a BEAUTIFUL course. We ate SO MUCH great seafood during our stay. IMO, HHI is one FRIENDLY, FAMILY ORIENTED island! WEATHER was great and ocean water temperature and quality was SUPER!


----------



## glennbo123

Simba's Mom said:


> Actually, this is close-most of the 1 BRs are in the Lodge, 16 of the 21 1 BRs.  The other 5 are in buildings 16, 18, 19, 28, and 30, 1 each building on the first floor.  Mostly because of the overhead noise factor, we choose the Lodge, top floor.



Ahhh, I didn't know that.  Thanks for correcting my misinformation Simba's Mom!  



jerseygal said:


> Rode our bikes daily to the beachhouse(thanks for your You Tube tutorial on biking to the beach house) and also to Kroger when we ran out of a few things. Also, rode down at the beach toward Coligny Beach..easy ride down, but tougher returning with the wind.
> We enjoy walking so did early morning walks to the harbor to take in those beautiful views of those HUGE yachts and boats(YIKES!)
> Zip lining was a blast for DH and TWO DS, but I was "too chicken, "just the picture taker"!  They said it was AWESOME! We all rented double wave runners right by the Lighthouse and that was really fun! One of our sons and DH golfed at Ocean Reef Golf Course and the report was that it was a BEAUTIFUL course. We ate SO MUCH great seafood during our stay. IMO, HHI is one FRIENDLY, FAMILY ORIENTED island! WEATHER was great and ocean water temperature and quality was SUPER!



That right there is one of the best, most concise, trip reports I've ever read, jerseygal!  Wow, you folks were busy!  And I just saw yet another post on the Resorts page where somebody asked "what is there to do at Hilton Head?".  I'm glad the weather cooperated.


----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123

*We do the Charleston*


Our dreaded check-out day arrived on Saturday, June 28th.  Our plan for the day was to drive to Charleston and do a little sight-seeing, and then continue on to Wilmington, NC for the night.  We lived in Wilmington from 1996 to 1999 (Marlene was born there), and we wanted to drive through the area, go to Sunday services at our old church, and maybe catch up with a friend or two.


We were up at 6:30, finished packing and had some breakfast.








As we packed up, I realized that there were still a couple of things that I hadn’t properly documented yet.  Like this faux-crate, which serves as a coffee table.








And the TV.








I couldn’t remember if I’d taken good pictures of the kitchen, and it’s always important to have those, so that you can look back and remember what you had to work with.














I stopped by the Front Desk to make sure that the room charges were all settled and somewhere in the midst of the conversation I mentioned that we were going to visit Charleston on our way north today, after checking out.  The cast member graciously gave me a Charleston tour book.  I don’t think we used it for any discounts, but it was a really nice gesture and something to remember if you’re planning any day trips to Charleston or Savannah or other nearby attractions -- you may be able to get some discount books or other planning information from the Front Desk.


After that, Judy and I took the bikes back to the Rec window and cast member Roby (who looks like he walked in straight out of “Dukes of Hazzard”) asked how we were.  I said, “Terrible!  We have to leave.”  He said, “Well do ya still have money, ‘cause there’s always a campground!”


We made our last use of our refillable mugs with some coffee and tea for the road, I took one last picture of the pier, and we drove out at 9:20.








Somewhere between Hilton Head and Charleston we saw this redneck-system for raft transportation.  The only thing that was missing was the guy’s arm out the window “holding” it (as if that was possible) onto the roof.  Judy took a picture with her phone.








When we got to Charleston, we decided to start our sight-seeing in the Battery area the town.  We were looking for parking, which was scarce, and heard a couple of cannon blasts.  “What was that?!”  Judy exclaimed.  Neither of us had any idea.  We finally found a spot to park and walked to a park near the water.  A bunch of people were gathered, and a band was playing.  Now _that’s_ the kind of welcome I expect at every city!  Nice job, Charleston!


Here’s a short Instagram clip.














We later learned that it was “Carolina Days” and the band was the Charleston Community Band.  The cannon blasts that we’d heard were the start of the celebration.


They played a couple of Sousa marches, which were great.  I wished that I could have grabbed a baritone and joined in.








This monument was in the park, nearby.








We walked over to get a view of the water.  If I remember correctly, a wedding party was getting set to take some pictures there also, but I don’t take paparazzi-style photos of wedding parties, so this is as much as you get.








We liked this little whimsical statue in Battery Park.  I did a google search afterward and found that it is called “Girl”.  Can’t argue with that.








On our walk back to the car I took a few photos of some really beautiful houses that I’ll never be able to afford.
































_continued in next post_
_Link to next post_


----------



## glennbo123

_continued from previous post_


From there, we drove into the city, found a parking garage, and walked to the City Market.  We had to walk a couple of blocks to the intersection where the guide book (that the Front Desk castmember at Hilton Head had given me) said that it should be.  We stood there, scratching our heads, and looking for it.  In the meantime, I took a picture of this interesting historic building across the street.








Which it turns out, _was_ the City Market!  The lower section anyway.  We walked a few steps down the street to the right of it, realized that that was the market, and went in through a side entrance.


Inside, it’s probably what you would imagine -- a multitude of vendors selling crafts, artwork, food, clothing, etc., mostly with a southern-theme.








I see that I caught a little stinkeye from that one guy there, when I held up my camera to take a picture of the crowd.


Charleston is kind of known for their sweetgrass baskets, and while beautiful, they are crazy expensive (in my opinion).  They ranged in price from $55 for a small one to $300-$600 for the bigger ones, which was a little too steep for us.  There were several different vendors throughout the market and they all seemed to be priced similarly, so my cynical-self wonders if there was a little bit of price-fixing going on.  Also, one of the first basket vendors we came to saw me getting ready to take a picture and yelled “no pictures!”  So, this picture is from a different vendor further in, who may or may not have noticed me taking a picture.








We ended up buying a bag of grits to make at home (wow, apparently Judy really liked the shrimp and grits at Vic’s in Savannah) and we also bought a bird feeder for my mom, who loves watching the birds in her backyard.  We ended up giving it to her for her birthday this past year and she loved it.  She sent me this picture when she used it as a centerpiece before putting it out for the birds to mess up.








We walked back to the car and ate a lunch from leftovers we’d packed in the cooler -- some chicken breast, pineapple spears, grapes, and cookies.  Well, I had the cookies anyway…Judy won’t touch ‘em.  Then we left the car still parked in the garage and started strolling in the other direction, where we hadn’t walked yet, just to see what there was to see.


We passed a cobblestone street.








This steeple/tower kind of reminded me of Savannah’s City Hall.








We happened upon this really exciting-sounding museum, and I took this picture for @Captain_Oblivious for when he gets his fill of the history of golf clubs.  We would’ve gone in, but you know, we still had some miles to put behind us that day.  What a shame that we didn’t have more time.  








We passed another basket vendor on the street.  I looked at the price tags to see if they were any more reasonable than at the City Market.  They weren’t.








We thought this garden was really nice.








And this sign on door has that southern charm, while still getting the point across.








All they needed to add was, “Bless your heart”.


This is the building that had the Postal Museum in it, seen from across the street.








We passed this little park, which I believe is Washington Park...








...because it has a Washington statue in it.  I think Washington visited Charleston at some point in time.  You know, it took a while to put up all of those “Washington slept here” signs.








Anyway, we walked back to the parking garage and headed on our way.  We both thought that Charleston was a really quaint, beautiful city.  And actually, really more of what we thought that Savannah would be like.  We could’ve spent more time than a couple of hours there, but the day was wearing on and we needed to make some progress north.


As we drove and gauged our timing, we decided to have dinner in Myrtle Beach, so Judy texted one of my sisters who vacations there every year and asked for some restaurant recommendations.  She gave us several ideas and we settled on Mr. Fish.  My brother-in-law texted us that there was a Mrs. Fish also -- the owners had divorced and started separate restaurants.  I may not have the whole story right, but it sure sounded interesting.


The hushpuppies were really good.








Here’s a picture of my dinner.  I got the blackened flounder and my trip notes say that it was “acceptable” and the fries were “pretty good”.  Judy got the blackened tuna and really liked it.








Mr. Fish was okay, but with all of the choices in Myrtle Beach, I think I’d try someplace else next time.  I may also have been a little jaded due to the still-fresh memories of the great meals we’d had earlier on the trip -- Bullies BBQ, Vine,  Vic’s on the Waterfront, Low Country Backyard, and of course...Publix fried chicken.


We made it up to Wilmington, NC, checked into a hotel and then went to our former church the next morning.  We hadn’t been there in probably over ten years, but a few people recognized us.  It was probably difficult without a toddler and baby and diaper bag and all of those other things that were so much a part of us back at that time.  The church had really changed as well.  It’s kind of weird -- you expect things to always stay the same as you remember them, but of course that’s impossible.


We had lunch plans with some old friends, so had a little time to kill before lunch since we’d gone to the early church service.  Despite the lesson of “you can’t go back” that we’d just learned at our old church, we decided to drive by our old house.  Here it is, although I apologize that you can’t see it very well -- I was parked in front of my next-door neighbor’s house.  I didn’t want to freak-out the new owners by standing directly in front.








Marlene came home from the hospital to that house!  (James was born in PA, two months after we moved from here.)  I think the house has changed hands a couple of times since we lived there, and unfortunately, it doesn’t look like the new owners have kept the lawn watered and tended as well as when we were there, which is a shame.  But the palm tree I planted (and mentioned in the Savannah chapter of this trip report) is doing well!


We talked to our former next door neighbor, who was still living there, for a little while, and then caught up with another friend elsewhere in the development.  Our neighbor was almost unrecognizable to me due to some apparent health issues, and our other friend had been divorced and remarried since we last saw him.  Again, despite the appearance of our neighborhood looking nearly the same as we remembered, things were very different.  I am resolving to hold on tightly to the very happy memories I have from our time there in the late ‘90’s.  Obviously, that’s all I can do.


We still had a little more time to kill, so we drove down to Carolina Beach, which was our favorite beach spot when we lived there.  We just kind of rolled through, never getting out of the car, but just wanted to see the beach.  A storm had come through and it was a really nasty beach day.  Apparently we’d gotten out of Dodge (or Hilton Head, as the case may be) just in the nick of time.








We met our friends for lunch and ate and talked until about 2pm, when we really _had_ to get going.  We pretty much drove straight through, except for pit stops, and got home around 10:30.  The dog went crazy to be reunited with Judy, and the kids seemed to be mildly happy that we’d returned as well.  We showed them a few pictures and our purchases and then hit the hay around midnight.


Well, I think you’ve been able to tell over the course of this trip report that we really loved Hilton Head, the Disney resort there, and the relaxing, laid-back vacation that we experienced.  The area has a lot to offer:  nature, shopping, great restaurants, an amazing beach, and friendly cast members at the resort.  I think it’s in a perfect spot to serve as an oasis on a sad drive home from Disney World, or as a destination of its own.  If I weren’t in the midst of paying several years’ worth of college tuition and weddings and who-knows-what-else, I’d scoop up some points there.  But for now, I’ll just have to hope for availability at the 7-month mark.  Anyway, I guess the biggest testimony to how much we liked it lies in the fact that we booked 3 nights there this summer, as part of our next adventure.  And speaking of which, I’ll tell you more about that in the last chapter of this report.



Up next:  Our next adventure
_Link to next doo-dad_


----------



## KatMark

I hate last days, but yours sounded pretty darn good.

I saw your breakfast before you left and it made me hungry.

I've always heard wonderful things about Charleston. Perhaps after we make our move to Florida next year and don't have to take 8 day vacations to Disney, we can venture out a bit.

I love straw baskets...but those prices are crazy.

I'm glad a few people recognized you at Church. Too bad about your "former" grass, but love the palm tree which seems to be doing quite well.

I can't wait to hear about the future plans which I believe are happening soon???


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> As we packed up, I realized that there were still a couple of things that I hadn’t properly documented yet. Like this faux-crate, which serves as a coffee table.



I like it!  That's the kind of furniture we prefer.



glennbo123 said:


> I said, “Terrible! We have to leave.” He said, “Well do ya still have money, ‘cause there’s always a campground!”



 Everyone's a comedian.



glennbo123 said:


> The only thing that was missing was the guy’s arm out the window “holding” it (as if that was possible) onto the roof.



I hope duct tape was involved somehow.



glennbo123 said:


> A bunch of people were gathered, and a band was playing. Now _that’s_ the kind of welcome I expect at every city! Nice job, Charleston!





glennbo123 said:


> The cannon blasts that we’d heard were the start of the celebration.



Man, this Southern hospitality thing is no joke!  Although I was hoping the 1812 Overture was in there somewhere.



glennbo123 said:


> On our walk back to the car I took a few photos of some really beautiful houses that I’ll never be able to afford.



I got a photo of the same house when we visited!



glennbo123 said:


> In the meantime, I took a picture of this interesting historic building across the street.





glennbo123 said:


> Which it turns out, _was_ the City Market!



Which you really, really should have known in advance. 



glennbo123 said:


> Charleston is kind of known for their sweetgrass baskets, and while beautiful, they are crazy expensive (in my opinion).



Agreed.  Much better to just get a photo, no matter who yells at you.



glennbo123 said:


> Well, I had the cookies anyway…Judy won’t touch ‘em.



Talk about a perfect marriage! 



glennbo123 said:


> We happened upon this really exciting-sounding museum, and I took this picture for @Captain_Oblivious for when he gets his fill of the history of golf clubs.



Careful.  You don't want to make me disgruntled.  (Too soon?)



glennbo123 said:


> All they needed to add was, “Bless your heart”.







glennbo123 said:


> We both thought that Charleston was a really quaint, beautiful city. And actually, really more of what we thought that Savannah would be like.



Yes!  I found that I much preferred Charleston.  I felt like there was a lot more to see/do there.



glennbo123 said:


> Mr. Fish was okay, but with all of the choices in Myrtle Beach, I think I’d try someplace else next time.



Try TBonz Gill & Grill next time.



glennbo123 said:


> Despite the lesson of “you can’t go back” that we’d just learned at our old church, we decided to drive by our old house.



I did that once.  My parents' old house in Dover, DE.  There is no grass, the trees are dead, the rose garden has been torn out, and it had aluminum foil over the windows.



glennbo123 said:


> But the palm tree I planted (and mentioned in the Savannah chapter of this trip report) is doing well!



So you have that going for you, which is nice.



glennbo123 said:


> I am resolving to hold on tightly to the very happy memories I have from our time there in the late ‘90’s. Obviously, that’s all I can do.







glennbo123 said:


> The dog went crazy to be reunited with Judy, and the kids seemed to be mildly happy that we’d returned as well.



Sounds about right.  The dog gets just about everything in the will, right?



glennbo123 said:


> Well, I think you’ve been able to tell over the course of this trip report that we really loved Hilton Head, the Disney resort there, and the relaxing, laid-back vacation that we experienced. The area has a lot to offer: nature, shopping, great restaurants, an amazing beach, and friendly cast members at the resort. I think it’s in a perfect spot to serve as an oasis on a sad drive home from Disney World, or as a destination of its own. If I weren’t in the midst of paying several years’ worth of college tuition and weddings and who-knows-what-else, I’d scoop up some points there.



It really looks great!  I've been thinking it would be a great place to try for a long weekend sometime.  They sometimes have great rates in November.  Of course, I'm sure nothing's open and the weather is crappy, but I guess you get what you pay for.



glennbo123 said:


> Up next: Our next adventure


----------



## JanaJohn

glennbo123 said:


> Charleston is kind of known for their sweetgrass baskets, and while beautiful, they are crazy expensive (in my opinion).  They ranged in price from $55 for a small one to $300-$600 for the bigger ones, which was a little too steep for us.



We were there several years ago and I feel lucky my DW decided to only get one of the "less expensive" baskets.  It was small but she still loves it and has it on display in our breakfast room much of the year.


----------



## udflyer00

Glenn,

Thanks for the awesome trip report.  Our family has only been to HHI once since we've been DVC members.  Although I was very hesitant to go, once we did I really had a blast and have been trying to figure out how to work it back into our vacation plans.  We hope that next summer is that window.  However, as the resort doesn't have a lot of rooms, and we don't own there I'll be calling as soon as my 7 month window opens up with the hopes we can once again vacation there.  Seeing your pictures was really cool, it brought back those fun memories.  We have 4 kids and had a room in the 1st building to the right lookout at the pool from the pier, and it was an awesome spot.  Up in the morning, down the stairs, around the corner and bam the kids were swimming.  Hopefully we'll be able to get a room again next summer!

Mark


----------



## ddstratton

I'm finally caught up again, just in time to catch the tail-end of your report.  Sounds like a lovely last day, though.  A very relaxing vacation, over all.


----------



## glennbo123

*Guess My ADRs!*


Sorry, I’ll have to come back for replies, but I had this idea and wanted to kick it off...


Before I post info. about our next trip, let’s make this interesting -- guess my ADR’s!  Glennbo stalkers will have an advantage, but that’s a true statement for just about anything.    Anyway, here are some clues:


We have 8 ADRs over 5 days (not counting arrival and departure days).

None are on arrival or departure day.

5 are in parks; 3 are at resorts.

6 are new for us; 2 are places we’ve eaten before.

Both “return” places are only our second time eating there.

1 of the “return” places I thought it’d be a while before we’d be back.

In 1 theme park we have no ADRs.

2 parks have 1 ADR.

1 park has 3 ADRs.

A couple restaurants are known for some spice.

1 is included for my high-school graduating daughter who has a favorite country.

1 is more known for its desserts than its entrée’s.

1 is just beastly.

1 is stately.

1 never gets to the feature presentation.

1 could deliver, but doesn’t.


Those are enough clues to get you started, probably too much actually.  Let’s hear your guesses!


_Link to next chapter_


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> I hate last days, but yours sounded pretty darn good.



As far as last days go, it wasn't too bad.  Got a little sightseeing in.



KatMark said:


> I saw your breakfast before you left and it made me hungry.



It's after 9pm and I could go for that breakfast right now.



KatMark said:


> I've always heard wonderful things about Charleston. Perhaps after we make our move to Florida next year and don't have to take 8 day vacations to Disney, we can venture out a bit.



It's probably a little far for a day trip up and back, but throw in an overnight (or two) and it'd be a nice little trip.



KatMark said:


> I love straw baskets...but those prices are crazy.



I agree, they looked really nice but I just couldn't justify the amounts they were asking.



KatMark said:


> I'm glad a few people recognized you at Church. Too bad about your "former" grass, but love the palm tree which seems to be doing quite well.



I'd been by the house another time since we moved away and the grass looked about the same so I kind of expected that.  I'm not sure why they didn't keep it up, since we had a sprinkler system.  That palm tree was heavy way back then, probably 18 years ago.  I can't imagine what it weighs now.  Well, it doesn't need to be replanted so no need to wonder, I suppose.



KatMark said:


> I can't wait to hear about the future plans which I believe are happening soon???



Yes.  Phase 1 starts Tuesday!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like it!  That's the kind of furniture we prefer.



I like the kind that's been beat up with a set of keys and a screwdriver.  Hard to tell if any new dings have been added.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Everyone's a comedian.



Yes.  Although I think he would've taken his own advice.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hope duct tape was involved somehow.



I didn't get a close enough look, but a roll of duct tape was probably run around the raft, through the window, out the other side, and around again a couple of times.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, this Southern hospitality thing is no joke!  Although I was hoping the 1812 Overture was in there somewhere.



I hear ya!  We probably missed "Dixie".



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I got a photo of the same house when we visited!



That's funny!  Some of those houses must get photographed half a dozen times a day.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Which you really, really should have known in advance.



You expect me to plan this like it's a Disney trip or something?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Agreed.  Much better to just get a photo, no matter who yells at you.



Shoot (digital photos) first, ask questions later.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Talk about a perfect marriage!



As long as she buys 'em, which she does, then yes.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Careful.  You don't want to make me disgruntled.  (Too soon?)



Dr. Banner?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes!  I found that I much preferred Charleston.  I felt like there was a lot more to see/do there.



It seemed like more of the city had that "quaint" feeling.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Try TBonz Gill & Grill next time.



Will do.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I did that once.  My parents' old house in Dover, DE.  There is no grass, the trees are dead, the rose garden has been torn out, and it had aluminum foil over the windows.



Ah, wow.  I'm guessing that was because of the radiation?  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So you have that going for you, which is nice.



That palm tree will receive total consciousness on its deathbed.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds about right.  The dog gets just about everything in the will, right?



Yeah, _now_ he does!  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It really looks great!  I've been thinking it would be a great place to try for a long weekend sometime.  They sometimes have great rates in November.  Of course, I'm sure nothing's open and the weather is crappy, but I guess you get what you pay for.



I don't know, I get a sense that a lot of the restaurants stay open year-round, not like the Jersey and Delaware beach towns.  Although I'm not 100% sure about that.

November could potentially still be nice beach weather.  I remember when we lived in NC, October could still have great beach days with perfect water temps.


----------



## MEK

glennbo123 said:


> _c_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We passed another basket vendor on the street.  I looked at the price tags to see if they were any more reasonable than at the City Market.  They weren’t.



I remember how outrageously priced those baskets were.  I know they must take forever to make, but I have to wonder how many they sell.  After I learned all about these baskets I was exploring in my mother's basement and guess what I found?  See the second row of baskets on  the fence and the second one from our right?  Yup - found that cool basket in my mom's basement and now its mine.  Price - FREE!  

I also thought it was SO obnoxious how people in the south got SOOOOOOOO uptight about pictures.  Ugh.  It drove me crazy.  Other than that, Charleston has to be the prettiest city in the US.  I was drooling over all those amazing houses.  



glennbo123 said:


> _c_



WHAAAAAAAAAT??????  You had a house with a PALM TREE?????  And you had to move to Pennsylvania?  I'm sorry.  Bummer man!  

Loved your TR.  HHI and the south are SO awesome.  Thanks for allowing me to relive some of my memories from my last HHI trip.  I am thinking about when to take my next one.


----------



## glennbo123

JanaJohn said:


> We were there several years ago and I feel lucky my DW decided to only get one of the "less expensive" baskets.  It was small but she still loves it and has it on display in our breakfast room much of the year.



Hey John, I didn't realize you were following along...I think you posted on my last report.  

Yes, if she's like my wife, I'm sure she reminds you about how much money she saved you!  But seriously, that's great that it gets used/displayed so often.  



udflyer00 said:


> Glenn,



udflyer00/Mark   Thanks for posting!



udflyer00 said:


> Thanks for the awesome trip report.



I'm glad you think so...thanks for the compliment!



udflyer00 said:


> Our family has only been to HHI once since we've been DVC members.  Although I was very hesitant to go, once we did I really had a blast and have been trying to figure out how to work it back into our vacation plans.  We hope that next summer is that window.



I know what you mean.  The week-long trip in this report was really nice and relaxing, but if we ever want to use our points for Disney...well, there's only so many to go around, right?  We're dealing with that this year by driving to WDW and stopping at HHI for a few nights on the way back.



udflyer00 said:


> However, as the resort doesn't have a lot of rooms, and we don't own there I'll be calling as soon as my 7 month window opens up with the hopes we can once again vacation there.



Believe me, I had that 7-month date on my calendar.  Somebody was walking a reservation ahead of me, as I would watch the availability and see none, and then it would open up day by day.  I think they were shooting for 4th of July weekend, which was after what I wanted, and we were able to get all of the days we were after.  But it was a little stressful for a while, and I was disappointed when I thought we'd only have 2 nights there.  Then our waitlist came through and I got the 3rd night.



udflyer00 said:


> Seeing your pictures was really cool, it brought back those fun memories.  We have 4 kids and had a room in the 1st building to the right lookout at the pool from the pier, and it was an awesome spot.  Up in the morning, down the stairs, around the corner and bam the kids were swimming.  Hopefully we'll be able to get a room again next summer!



That sounds awesome.  I'll bet they had a blast!



ddstratton said:


> I'm finally caught up again, just in time to catch the tail-end of your report.  Sounds like a lovely last day, though.  A very relaxing vacation, over all.



Hi Darla!  I'm glad you were able to get caught up.  It was probably the most relaxing vacation I've ever had.


----------



## glennbo123

MEK said:


> I remember how outrageously priced those baskets were.  I know they must take forever to make, but I have to wonder how many they sell.  After I learned all about these baskets I was exploring in my mother's basement and guess what I found?  See the second row of baskets on  the fence and the second one from our right?  Yup - found that cool basket in my mom's basement and now its mine.  Price - FREE!



I didn't see one basket being sold, but I'm sure they do sell enough.

Well, how awesome is that?!  That's a price I can handle.  If I were to explore my mothers' basement, I would find canned pickles, canned corn, canned beans...



MEK said:


> I also thought it was SO obnoxious how people in the south got SOOOOOOOO uptight about pictures.  Ugh.  It drove me crazy.  Other than that, Charleston has to be the prettiest city in the US.  I was drooling over all those amazing houses.



I didn't have any issues with taking pictures other than in that market.  Whatever.

Oh yeah, the houses were so nice.  I don't even want to imagine their price tags.



MEK said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAT??????  You had a house with a PALM TREE?????  And you had to move to Pennsylvania?  I'm sorry.  Bummer man!



Yeah, can you imagine?  It was intended as a 3-year assignment from the outset.  It wasn't in our plans at first and so we were a little reluctant to go...and then we didn't want to leave!!



MEK said:


> Loved your TR.  HHI and the south are SO awesome.  Thanks for allowing me to relive some of my memories from my last HHI trip.  I am thinking about when to take my next one.



Thanks Mary Ellen!  Thank you for all of the good recommendations and the info. I got from your report to help me prepare!

Don't forget to play "Guess My ADRs", see post above.


----------



## stitch'sgirl

glennbo123 said:


> *Guess My ADRs!*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I’ll have to come back for replies, but I had this idea and wanted to kick it off...
> 
> 
> Before I post info. about our next trip, let’s make this interesting -- guess my ADR’s!  Glennbo stalkers will have an advantage, but that’s a true statement for just about anything.    Anyway, here are some clues:
> 
> 
> We have 8 ADRs over 5 days (not counting arrival and departure days).
> 
> None are on arrival or departure day.
> 
> 5 are in parks; 3 are at resorts.
> 
> 6 are new for us; 2 are places we’ve eaten before.
> 
> Both “return” places are only our second time eating there.
> 
> 1 of the “return” places I thought it’d be a while before we’d be back.
> 
> In 1 theme park we have no ADRs.
> 
> 2 parks have 1 ADR.
> 
> 1 park has 3 ADRs.
> 
> A couple restaurants are known for some spice.
> 
> 1 is included for my high-school graduating daughter who has a favorite country.
> 
> 1 is more known for its desserts than its entrée’s.
> 
> 1 is just beastly.
> 
> 1 is stately.
> 
> 1 never gets to the feature presentation.
> 
> 1 could deliver, but doesn’t.
> 
> 
> Those are enough clues to get you started, probably too much actually.  Let’s hear your guesses!


This reminds me of those logic puzzles that come in a book.  (I always pass on crossword and suduko books and go for the logic ones.)  I am in as soon as I get in the car for a drive to Mackinac Island this weekend.  This obviously needs some uninterrupted thought...I better bring my earbuds along!


----------



## afwdwfan

glennbo123 said:


> We lived in Wilmington from 1996 to 1999 (Marlene was born there), and we wanted to drive through the area, go to Sunday services at our old church, and maybe catch up with a friend or two.


Cool!  Looks like a good plan!



glennbo123 said:


> We were up at 6:30, finished packing and had some breakfast.


Not a bad breakfast for the last morning in Hilton Head. 



glennbo123 said:


> I stopped by the Front Desk to make sure that the room charges were all settled and somewhere in the midst of the conversation I mentioned that we were going to visit Charleston on our way north today, after checking out. The cast member graciously gave me a Charleston tour book. I don’t think we used it for any discounts, but it was a really nice gesture and something to remember if you’re planning any day trips to Charleston or Savannah or other nearby attractions -- you may be able to get some discount books or other planning information from the Front Desk.


Good information. 



glennbo123 said:


> Somewhere between Hilton Head and Charleston we saw this redneck-system for raft transportation. The only thing that was missing was the guy’s arm out the window “holding” it (as if that was possible) onto the roof. Judy took a picture with her phone.


  Always interesting to see some of the innovative ways people strap things to a car. 

It took me a little bit to realize this was taken out the back window.  I was about to ask which one of you was in the wrong lane! 



glennbo123 said:


> We were looking for parking, which was scarce, and heard a couple of cannon blasts. “What was that?!” Judy exclaimed. Neither of us had any idea. We finally found a spot to park and walked to a park near the water. A bunch of people were gathered, and a band was playing. Now _that’s_ the kind of welcome I expect at every city! Nice job, Charleston!






glennbo123 said:


> We walked over to get a view of the water. If I remember correctly, a wedding party was getting set to take some pictures there also, but I don’t take paparazzi-style photos of wedding parties, so this is as much as you get.


Where's @MEK when you need her?



glennbo123 said:


> On our walk back to the car I took a few photos of some really beautiful houses that I’ll never be able to afford.


Just keep playing the lottery... 



glennbo123 said:


> Also, one of the first basket vendors we came to saw me getting ready to take a picture and yelled “no pictures!” So, this picture is from a different vendor further in, who may or may not have noticed me taking a picture.


Because your picture will de-value her over priced baskets?   



glennbo123 said:


> Well, I had the cookies anyway…Judy won’t touch ‘em


You 2 have the perfect marriage...  



glennbo123 said:


> We thought this garden was really nice.






glennbo123 said:


> I think Washington visited Charleston at some point in time. You know, it took a while to put up all of those “Washington slept here” signs.


It always amazes me to think about how many places were visited by some of our forefathers.  I mean, just think about how big of a deal it was to just go a few miles down the road back in those days. 



glennbo123 said:


> She gave us several ideas and we settled on Mr. Fish. My brother-in-law texted us that there was a Mrs. Fish also -- the owners had divorced and started separate restaurants. I may not have the whole story right, but it sure sounded interesting.


Even more interesting if they're located right across the road from each other.  



glennbo123 said:


> I got the blackened flounder and my trip notes say that it was “acceptable”


There's a ringing endorsement. 



glennbo123 said:


> We made it up to Wilmington, NC, checked into a hotel and then went to our former church the next morning. We hadn’t been there in probably over ten years, but a few people recognized us. It was probably difficult without a toddler and baby and diaper bag and all of those other things that were so much a part of us back at that time. The church had really changed as well. It’s kind of weird -- you expect things to always stay the same as you remember them, but of course that’s impossible.


Seems like a nice morning all around.  Getting to visit the old church and see the neighborhood and some old friends.  Things definitely change, but it's great that you have those memories. 



glennbo123 said:


> Well, I think you’ve been able to tell over the course of this trip report that we really loved Hilton Head, the Disney resort there, and the relaxing, laid-back vacation that we experienced. The area has a lot to offer: nature, shopping, great restaurants, an amazing beach, and friendly cast members at the resort. I think it’s in a perfect spot to serve as an oasis on a sad drive home from Disney World, or as a destination of its own.


Thanks for the TR and all the information about Hilton Head.  It looks like a great place.  And we actually did consider looking into going there this summer for our family vacation, based partly on your TR.  -  We ended up choosing to go elsewhere to save some money though.  One of these days we might just give it a shot. 



glennbo123 said:


> Before I post info. about our next trip, let’s make this interesting -- guess my ADR’s! Glennbo stalkers will have an advantage, but that’s a true statement for just about anything.  Anyway, here are some clues:


Ok, I took about 2 minutes to think about it.  I'm sure I could do better, but here's what I'm going with.  I feel very confident in at least 1 of them.  
Via Napoli
Be Our Guest
Spice Road Table
Yak & Yeti
Teppan Edo
California Grill
Boma
Narcoosees


----------



## glennbo123

stitch'sgirl said:


> This reminds me of those logic puzzles that come in a book.



Yes, I was kind of going for that.  I mean, it helps to have read my previous trip reports to know where we've eaten before, what country Marlene likes, etc. but for some others that would just be a flat-out guess, I tried to put him some other clues.



stitch'sgirl said:


> (I always pass on crossword and suduko books and go for the logic ones.)



I made a sudoku solver with an Excel spreadsheet and macro.  Judy said, "what's the fun in that?!"  I said, "_making_ the Excel spreadsheet/macro sudoku solver."



stitch'sgirl said:


> I am in as soon as I get in the car for a drive to Mackinac Island this weekend.  This obviously needs some uninterrupted thought...I better bring my earbuds along!



I'm glad you're into it!  Mackinac should be great, have a fun weekend.




afwdwfan said:


> Cool!  Looks like a good plan!



I wonder if @Captain_Oblivious knows of any movie quotes regarding plans..."The Hunt For Red October" comes to mind.



afwdwfan said:


> Not a bad breakfast for the last morning in Hilton Head.



Can't let all that bacon go to waist.  Oops, Freudian slip, I meant "waste".



afwdwfan said:


> Always interesting to see some of the innovative ways people strap things to a car.



I'm not sure how it was attached exactly, I just figured that they would have deflated it first.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






afwdwfan said:


> It took me a little bit to realize this was taken out the back window.  I was about to ask which one of you was in the wrong lane!



Sorry, I probably should've mentioned that.

"He says we're going the wrong way..."  "Oh, he's drunk. How would he know where we're going?"




afwdwfan said:


> Where's @MEK when you need her?



Seriously!



afwdwfan said:


> Just keep playing the lottery...



Fingers crossed.



afwdwfan said:


> Because your picture will de-value her over priced baskets?



My guess is that she was worried that I'd see some design she had and copy it with my own handiwork.  She needn't have worried.  



afwdwfan said:


> You 2 have the perfect marriage...



Can't argue with that!



afwdwfan said:


> It always amazes me to think about how many places were visited by some of our forefathers.  I mean, just think about how big of a deal it was to just go a few miles down the road back in those days.



I know!  I can't believe they went anywhere.  I'm just to sit here until somebody invents a car, dangit.



afwdwfan said:


> Even more interesting if they're located right across the road from each other.



Yeah, I'm not sure where the other one was though.  I didn't go looking for it.



afwdwfan said:


> There's a ringing endorsement.



I didn't remember it being bad necessarily, but I wasn't really wow'd.  So I just went with what I wrote down at the time!



afwdwfan said:


> Seems like a nice morning all around.  Getting to visit the old church and see the neighborhood and some old friends.  Things definitely change, but it's great that you have those memories.



They were good times!  Back when we only had two little tykes and were enjoying the southern climate.



afwdwfan said:


> Thanks for the TR and all the information about Hilton Head.  It looks like a great place.  And we actually did consider looking into going there this summer for our family vacation, based partly on your TR.  -  We ended up choosing to go elsewhere to save some money though.  One of these days we might just give it a shot.



That's understandable.  Money is a limited resource!  If we didn't have the points to use, I'm not sure that we ever would've gotten there.  I hope you do get there some day, I think your kids would enjoy it.  It might be even better as they get a wee bit older and can appreciate some of the nature activities more.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I took about 2 minutes to think about it.  I'm sure I could do better, but here's what I'm going with.  I feel very confident in at least 1 of them.
> Via Napoli
> Be Our Guest
> Spice Road Table
> Yak & Yeti
> Teppan Edo
> California Grill
> Boma
> Narcoosees



Gotcha!


----------



## KatMark

I'm going to guess these:

Biergarten
Via Napoli
San Angel Inn
Be Our Guest
Plaza
Narcooses
Sci Fi
Whispering Canyon Cafe
Beaches & Cream


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> I'm going to guess these:
> 
> Biergarten
> Via Napoli
> San Angel Inn
> Be Our Guest
> Plaza
> Narcooses
> Sci Fi
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> Beaches & Cream



Um, isn't that 9?


----------



## KatMark

glennbo123 said:


> Um, isn't that 9?


 
Who said I could add? Take off The Plaza (I changed that to Beaches & Cream)


----------



## melk

Thank you for your great HH TR!  My 7 month window will open up in September so hopefully we will be going in April. Thanks go to you for reviving my interest in visiting there! I will need to go back through your report and take note of the restaurants you liked there. Although I think the kids will be bringing friends, so not sure just how much eating out we'll be doing.

Have fun on your upcoming Disney trip. Looking forward to reading about it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

glennbo123 said:


> I wonder if @Captain_Oblivious knows of any movie quotes regarding plans..."The Hunt For Red October" comes to mind.



Average Russkie, son, don't take a dump without a plan.

ADR Guesses (not that I have any idea what I'm doing):

Spice Road Table
Sanaa
Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater
Be Our Guest
Via Napoli
Chefs De France
California Grill
Beaches & Cream


----------



## Steppesister

Chefs de France
San Angel
Be Our Guest
Sci Fi Dine-In
Via Napoli
California Grill
Beaches and Cream
Sanaa


----------



## glennbo123

KatMark said:


> Who said I could add? Take off The Plaza (I changed that to Beaches & Cream)







melk said:


> Thank you for your great HH TR!  My 7 month window will open up in September so hopefully we will be going in April. Thanks go to you for reviving my interest in visiting there! I will need to go back through your report and take note of the restaurants you liked there. Although I think the kids will be bringing friends, so not sure just how much eating out we'll be doing.
> 
> Have fun on your upcoming Disney trip. Looking forward to reading about it!



Thank you melk!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can get some days at HHI, but I'm pretty sure that you will.  Thanks for following along! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Average Russkie, son, don't take a dump without a plan.



That's the one!  *+1* 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> ADR Guesses (not that I have any idea what I'm doing):
> 
> Spice Road Table
> Sanaa
> Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater
> Be Our Guest
> Via Napoli
> Chefs De France
> California Grill
> Beaches & Cream



Duly noted.



Steppesister said:


> Chefs de France
> San Angel
> Be Our Guest
> Sci Fi Dine-In
> Via Napoli
> California Grill
> Beaches and Cream
> Sanaa



And also duly noted!


*"Guess My ADRs" results will be posted later this evening!!*


----------



## glennbo123

*Our next adventure*


If you’ve read this far, you must be at least slightly curious about our next adventure.  Our last trip to the “World” was a great big 3-part production called “City, Sand, and Savanna” and was covered in great minutiae here.  This trip will be nearly as big, also have 3 parts, and who knows, may even have a 3-word titled trip report using alliteration but let’s not get ahead of ourselves.


Like last time, we have a high school graduate to celebrate (Marlene, this time) and will again be doing a New York City 3-night visit.  I was able to trade-out some DVC points through RCI and got the exact dates I wanted on the first try.  Easy peasy.  We’ll be seeing “Phantom of the Opera”, touring Rockefeller Center, and visiting some museums, and that’s about all we have planned really.  She wasn’t interested in seeing the Statue of Liberty or taking a boat tour like Lauren enjoyed, but hey, every kid’s different.  Judy and I both will be accompanying her this time around.  (Just Judy went with Lauren, if you recall.)  I was going to be the only parent going this time originally, but I’ll need to do a full-day of work on one of the days, so I’ll do that from the hotel room while the girls hit the town.  And our kids back home are big enough now to take care of themselves, so both parents are going this time around.


We’ll get back from that, have a day or two to unpack and repack, and start driving to Walt Disney World.  Also happening during the turnaround days is I’ll work a full-day on a Saturday -- I can’t believe a guy can’t take nearly 3 weeks off without all of this work interruption!  But even more fun, the kids and I will catch Paul McCartney in concert in Philly the night before we start driving.  Maybe he’ll do “Drive My Car” so that we can have that echoing in our heads as we go.  I told Judy that she can take the first shift of driving and I’ll relieve her later in the day...somewhere around South Carolina.  I have a hotel reservation in Georgia and then we’ll roll into the Disney bubble on the second day of the drive.


We’ll be staying at the Boardwalk Villas for 6 nights.  When we toured the Boardwalk model suite last time (I think?) Marlene said that that’s where she’d like to stay for her graduation trip, and that was fine with the rest of us also.  We love our home resort of Animal Kingdom Villas, but we’d also like to see what some of the other resorts have to offer.  I was able to switch from our home resort to Boardwalk Villas at the 7-month mark with no issues.  We are sooo looking forward to being able to walk to both Hollywood Studios and Epcot from the resort, especially that “back entrance” into Epcot!


Oh yeah, I should mention that all 3 kids are going on the trip to Disney World.  For the last trip, I wasn’t sure if that might be our last trip as just our nuclear family (yes, we glow), with college and summer jobs and everything that encroaches on kids’ time as they get older.  Lauren and Marlene both have summer jobs, but were able to get their work schedules cleared for the trip.


I have ADRs at a lot of new-to-us restaurants this time around, namely:

Be Our Guest (lunch)

Sanaa  Judy’s still holding a grudge from the long time it took us to get seated last time, but the kids convinced her to give it another try.

Sci-Fi Dine-In

Spice Road Table

Beaches & Cream

California Grill

Chefs de France

Via Napoli


Which means that @Captain_Oblivious is a full-fledged Glennbo-stalker, since he got them all right in my Guess My ADRs challenge!  Good work Mark!  @Steppesister just missed one (which naturally, is 88% -- you can just write it down before she even takes the test), and @afwdwfan and @KatMark each had a good showing with 4 right.


The kids had a good amount of input into the restaurant selections.  We decided on them when we were driving across Pennsylvania over Thanksgiving.  Judy drove while I read menus out loud to everyone.  They wanted some more exotic/spicy options, which is how Sanaa and Spice Road Table made the cut.  I know it’s kind of funny that we don’t have any Boardwalk restaurants on the list.  The kids weren’t wow’d by the menu of the new place, Trattoria al Forno, and it sounded like it had a lot of pasta options, which means heavy on the gluten, so Judy wasn’t pulling for it either.  Beaches & Cream was a late entry -- I was watching one of those Behind-the-Magic Disney subliminal infomercials a few weeks ago and a shot of a Kitchen Sink flashed on the screen for a second or two.  Judy exclaimed, “what was that?!!”  When I told her she said, “why aren’t we eating there?”, so I added it for lunchtime on our non-park day.


And lastly, the third part of our trip is none other than the lovely Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort.  To break up our drive home, and so that we’re not so sad when we leave Orlando, we’re going to stay there for 3 nights at the end of the trip.  I finally got smart and put the relaxing beach portion of the trip at the end, rather than at the beginning like I did with Vero Beach a couple of years ago.  I know that my kids decided that maybe they’re not “beach people” when we visited Vero, but I’m excited for them to experience Hilton Head.  I think they’ll love it.  I was originally only able to book two nights, but our third came through on a waitlist.  I was so happy about that, since it will give us a couple of full days to unwind and ease back into the real world.


I think it’s amazing that over the next few weeks we’ll be spending 13 nights in hotels, and 12 of them are “paid for” through DVC.  The only one I’ll have to lay out a credit card for is the one in Georgia as we’re driving down.  Of course, I had to do a little banking and borrowing from last year and next year’s points, but still, this would have been a mighty expensive vacation otherwise.  Undoable really.  Gotta love my DVC.


In other news, my good camera, the Canon EOS Rebel XSi, went kaput the other day.  Believe it or not, it occurred while Marlene was walking across the stage to receive her diploma.  I put it on “burst” mode so that it would take a bunch of shots while she walked, and “burst” is exactly what it did.  It’s kind of hard to describe, but it’s a mechanical issue -- a part is stuck behind the mirror, blocking the sensor, so every picture has a big blotch in front of it.  I took it to a camera shop and as I suspected, considering its age, and the better features/performance of today’s cameras, it’s not worth it to get it fixed.  So, in light of this big vacation coming up, I bought a new camera body -- a Canon EOS Rebel SL1.  It has more features, more resolution, and is actually more compact and lighter than the old one.  The old lenses work with it, so I could get away with only having to buy the camera body.


Well, that’s the extent of the pre-trip report.  Phase 1 starts...let’s see, I had my itinerary around here somewhere...oh yeah..............tomorrow!


Follow our progress on Instagram -- *glennbo123*


----------



## jedijill

Congrats on Marlene's graduation!

Sounds like a great trip you have lined up.  Love the list of ADR's.

Jill in CO


----------



## glennbo123

jedijill said:


> Congrats on Marlene's graduation!
> 
> Sounds like a great trip you have lined up.  Love the list of ADR's.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks Jill!


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow.   Epic trip(s) coming up! 

Congratulations to Marlene,  enjoy the new camera and have a great time!!


----------



## glennbo123

afwdwfan said:


> Wow.   Epic trip(s) coming up!
> 
> Congratulations to Marlene,  enjoy the new camera and have a great time!!



I think we're packing a couple of years' worth of vacations into 2+ weeks, but it should be good!  Thanks Andy.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

First, loved finishing up your TR!  Your last day was so nice and relaxing.  Sorry the connections weren't what you'd hoped.

Second, NEW TR!!!! So excited for 


My guesses, in no particular order:

WCC
Flying Fish
Kona Café
Chefs De france
Yak & Yehti
Mama Melrose
Sci Fi
Prime Time

Looking Forward to more!
ETA: ARRGH!  Now that I hit "post" I see you had the answers-didn't peek, I promise! 
ETA 2:  Never mind I only got one right anyway


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> which naturally, is 88%



Naturally.  



glennbo123 said:


> put the relaxing beach portion of the trip at the end



My thinking with the Keys at the end of ours. Well, that and my DH doesn't luuuuv the whole Disney gig. 

You have one humdinger of a good time planned out. I know you'll enjoy every moment. Well, don't enjoy them ALL or we won't have a TR worth reading, now. Will we?


----------



## KatMark

Sounds like an awesome trip, Glenn. Congratulations to your daughter on her graduation.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Just stopped by to get a little caught up!  Congrats to Marlene on graduation! Just went through that with Drew also........

BoG for lunch..........the best choice for sure!
Spice Road..........yum!  Had a quickie lunch there when we weren't real hungry, but it was fantastic!  Can't wait to go back.
Les Chefs de France..............well okay, as long as you don't mention food allergies to them when you order............ 
Via Napoli and B&C.........always great choices!!!  Can't believe you need an ADR at B&C now..........

Waiting to hear the dates. Passing through SC and staying at HHIR has some possibilities...........


----------



## elphie101

Yessss! I was wondering when the next Glennbo adventure would be! (Good to see you over on instagram!) Are you planning June-time again? Beaches & Cream is our new favorite lunch destination and we can't wait to go back to Via Napoli on our August trip.

Looking forward to more!


----------



## franandaj

You play the Baritone?

well since you ready spilled the beans I'm late to the party, but I was going to agree with the Captain.

Thanks for sharing your trip and now I'll go back and read all the plans and not just the reveal.


----------



## natebenma

Hi Glenn!  I still need to catchup and finish this report, but I came across your info about the new trip.  Sounds fabulous and can't wait to read all about it.


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> *Guess My ADRs!*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I’ll have to come back for replies, but I had this idea and wanted to kick it off...
> 
> 
> Before I post info. about our next trip, let’s make this interesting -- guess my ADR’s!  Glennbo stalkers will have an advantage, but that’s a true statement for just about anything.    Anyway, here are some clues:
> 
> 
> We have 8 ADRs over 5 days (not counting arrival and departure days).
> 
> None are on arrival or departure day.
> 
> 5 are in parks; 3 are at resorts.
> 
> 6 are new for us; 2 are places we’ve eaten before.
> 
> Both “return” places are only our second time eating there.
> 
> 1 of the “return” places I thought it’d be a while before we’d be back.
> 
> In 1 theme park we have no ADRs.
> 
> 2 parks have 1 ADR.
> 
> 1 park has 3 ADRs.
> 
> A couple restaurants are known for some spice.
> 
> 1 is included for my high-school graduating daughter who has a favorite country.
> 
> 1 is more known for its desserts than its entrée’s.
> 
> 1 is just beastly.
> 
> 1 is stately.
> 
> 1 never gets to the feature presentation.
> 
> 1 could deliver, but doesn’t.
> 
> 
> Those are enough clues to get you started, probably too much actually.  Let’s hear your guesses!
> 
> 
> _Link to next chapter_




Too late for this one but I see you have some great choices.  At Spice Road we actually got a bit of extra food when I mentioned my allergies- not expected but a great gesture and we will be back.  



glennbo123 said:


> covered in great minutiae add link.



I am guessing you meant to add the link later.   Congrats to Marlene and I hope you are having a great trip.  


Caught up on the departure day in Charleston- You got some great pictures of the city.   I totally know the " you can't go home again" issue.   My dad sent me google maps of the house I grew up and well they made so many changes - probably tore it down and started over that it is unrecognizable.


----------



## glennbo123

MAGICFOR2 said:


> First, loved finishing up your TR!  Your last day was so nice and relaxing.  Sorry the connections weren't what you'd hoped.




Thanks Tammie.  It always helps with the relaxation factor to take an extra day in traveling!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Second, NEW TR!!!! So excited for



Good -- one subscriber ready.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> My guesses, in no particular order:
> 
> WCC
> Flying Fish
> Kona Café
> Chefs De france
> Yak & Yehti
> Mama Melrose
> Sci Fi
> Prime Time
> 
> Looking Forward to more!
> ETA: ARRGH!  Now that I hit "post" I see you had the answers-didn't peek, I promise!
> ETA 2:  Never mind I only got one right anyway



Actually, you got two!  Chefs de France and Sci-Fi.  And I didn't suspect that you peeked...if you'd done that, you probably would've gotten more right!    Sorry I posted the answers so soon, but I needed to get that posted before we left for NYC.



Steppesister said:


> Naturally.



I couldn't believe it.  I was thinking, "hmmm, 7/8's is right around 88%, isn't it?"  I told Judy about that (with the backstory) and she thought it was pretty funny.



Steppesister said:


> My thinking with the Keys at the end of ours. Well, that and my DH doesn't luuuuv the whole Disney gig.



Dumb me had to learn through past trip experience.



Steppesister said:


> You have one humdinger of a good time planned out. I know you'll enjoy every moment. Well, don't enjoy them ALL or we won't have a TR worth reading, now. Will we?



Phase 1 went great!



KatMark said:


> Sounds like an awesome trip, Glenn. Congratulations to your daughter on her graduation.



Thanks Kathy!  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Just stopped by to get a little caught up!  Congrats to Marlene on graduation! Just went through that with Drew also........



Good to see you GoofyFan, as always.  Thanks and congrats to you on Drew's accomplishments also.  Future plans?



GoofyFan1515 said:


> BoG for lunch..........the best choice for sure!



I haven't seen that place yet, except for in trip reports, so it was a must do for sure.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Spice Road..........yum!  Had a quickie lunch there when we weren't real hungry, but it was fantastic!  Can't wait to go back.



That selection was all the kids'.  I might've gone for Le Cellier, but they liked the exotic-sounding menu.  Glad that you and Pat both sound like you liked it.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Les Chefs de France..............well okay, as long as you don't mention food allergies to them when you order............



Wait, what?  Did they mess up Pat's order?  I don't remember that one.  This selection is obviously Marlene's choice.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Via Napoli and B&C.........always great choices!!!  Can't believe you need an ADR at B&C now..........



I've wanted to try Via Napoli since that place went in.  I know what you mean on B&C, and the ADRs weren't that easy to get either...probably because they were added later on, but still.  I had to get 2 ADRs; I'm not sure that they even take them for larger parties because of the small table sizes.  I have one for 2 people and one for 3, about 10 minutes apart but I'll ask what they can do to accommodate us all.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Waiting to hear the dates. Passing through SC and staying at HHIR has some possibilities...........



We start driving Monday, hitting the parks starting Wednesday.  Move on to Hilton Head the following Monday for 3 nights.



elphie101 said:


> Yessss! I was wondering when the next Glennbo adventure would be! (Good to see you over on instagram!)



Yay, thanks for your exuberance Jenn!!  Always good to see what you and Kevin are up to on Instagram as well!  I didn't get to see your favorite musical on Broadway, Elphie, as Marlene's choice was Phantom of the Opera so I still haven't seen Wicked...but Phantom was really great.



elphie101 said:


> Are you planning June-time again?



Yes, just posted some day-detail to GoofyFan in the reply before yours.  We're kind of tied to the school vacation schedule, so it is what it is.  I saw a few days ago that the weather forecast for Orlando was 99 when we'd be there, but it's now dropped down a few degrees, thank goodness!



elphie101 said:


> Beaches & Cream is our new favorite lunch destination and we can't wait to go back to Via Napoli on our August trip.



Good to hear.



elphie101 said:


> Looking forward to more!



Thanks.



franandaj said:


> You play the Baritone?



Yeah, I played in high school and now I play in church a few times a year when they pull in some other instruments...Easter, Christmastime, that kind of thing.



franandaj said:


> well since you ready spilled the beans I'm late to the party, but I was going to agree with the Captain.



Always good to stick with the Captain.  He's not so oblivious when it comes to games like this.



franandaj said:


> Thanks for sharing your trip and now I'll go back and read all the plans and not just the reveal.



Thanks Alison.



natebenma said:


> Hi Glenn!  I still need to catchup and finish this report, but I came across your info about the new trip.  Sounds fabulous and can't wait to read all about it.



Thanks Dee.  I know all about playing catchup...I have to do it even before the trip, so I can't imagine how far behind I'll be when I get back.



Poolrat said:


> Too late for this one but I see you have some great choices.  At Spice Road we actually got a bit of extra food when I mentioned my allergies- not expected but a great gesture and we will be back.



Oooo, that could be good!  Glad you liked it.  I think we'll enjoy that one too.



Poolrat said:


> I am guessing you meant to add the link later.



 I said to myself when I put that there, that I'd forget!  And I did.  Thanks for catching it, I've edited now.



Poolrat said:


> Congrats to Marlene and I hope you are having a great trip.



The NYC portion is already done and we had a great time!



Poolrat said:


> Caught up on the departure day in Charleston- You got some great pictures of the city.   I totally know the " you can't go home again" issue.   My dad sent me google maps of the house I grew up and well they made so many changes - probably tore it down and started over that it is unrecognizable.



Aw, that's a shame.  You definitely want your childhood home to at least kind of look the same.  Oh well, life goes on!


----------



## Steppesister

Welcome home from Phase 1!! Now get re-packing!


----------



## glennbo123

Steppesister said:


> Welcome home from Phase 1!! Now get re-packing!



You know it!


----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123




----------



## glennbo123

For those of you not in Instagram (and why aren’t you?), here are some things I posted during our New York City trip.  Follow me, glennbo123.


By the way, the Manhattan Club (trade-out through RCI) sure is a great location!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

glennbo123 said:


> Good to see you GoofyFan, as always. Thanks and congrats to you on Drew's accomplishments also. Future plans?


 He signed a scholarship to run Cross Country at a smaller but well respected college in SC.  He would have preferred one for soccer, but he is still happy with what he accomplished. 



glennbo123 said:


> I haven't seen that place yet, except for in trip reports, so it was a must do for sure.


I actually meant lunch as opposed to dinner.  Lunch is a little more versatile, and you can pick the dining room where you want to sit........but also easily go to some of the other rooms for pictures.



glennbo123 said:


> Wait, what? Did they mess up Pat's order? I don't remember that one. This selection is obviously Marlene's choice.


I think it was during the Meet in the Dump Shop Rosie trip. Pat has a few different allergies, but most are just a case of knowing what is used in preparation for certain foods. As long as she doesn't have too much of too many of those items in a short period of time, she is usually fine or at least needs to take a Pepcid or something.  Well, she has a nice allergy card made and laminated, which usually works well. They saw garlic and mentioned it was on the crust of the chicken she ordered. She told them that would not be an issue, and also that she could have the bread. But when everything came, they would not let her have the bread (gluten maybe...........which she doesn't even have an issue with) and they had taken all the skin off her chicken, even though she said not necessary. So she ended up with skinless (tasteless/spiceless) chicken and some rather bland broccoli, and a different rather bland bread. It was like buying your basic rotisserie chicken, peeling off the skin, and broccoli you could take out of the freezer and cook in the microwave. 



glennbo123 said:


>


Sorry, not on instagram..........twitter..........or anything like that!  Don't want to be, not interested in it. So I appreciate you posting the pictures.  Looks like a great time and some wonderful experiences and food, but I really like this picture of you three with the skyline and the ESB in the background!


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> Wait, what? Did they mess up Pat's order? I don't remember that one. This selection is obviously Marlene's choice.






GoofyFan1515 said:


> I think it was during the Meet in the Dump Shop Rosie trip. Pat has a few different allergies, but most are just a case of knowing what is used in preparation for certain foods. As long as she doesn't have too much of too many of those items in a short period of time, she is usually fine or at least needs to take a Pepcid or something. Well, she has a nice allergy card made and laminated, which usually works well. They saw garlic and mentioned it was on the crust of the chicken she ordered. She told them that would not be an issue, and also that she could have the bread. But when everything came, they would not let her have the bread (gluten maybe...........which she doesn't even have an issue with) and they had taken all the skin off her chicken, even though she said not necessary. So she ended up with skinless (tasteless/spiceless) chicken and some rather bland broccoli, and a different rather bland bread. It was like buying your basic rotisserie chicken, peeling off the skin, and broccoli you could take out of the freezer and cook in the microwave.



Basically what he said ^.   Not quite sure what the deal was that day, but yes even though I "traffic light" the allergies - red for the can't have, yellow- for those in small amounts and green- for those I test positive to but have little or no reaction to and eat on a regular basis.  All that is on the card too but I am learning some chefs don't have a lot of experience with allergies or just don't read.  I think the chef may not have wanted to give me French Fries.....  so plain broccoli - nothing at all on it and very plain skinless chicken.  Not what I was expecting for my French meal.  



glennbo123 said:


> Aw, that's a shame. You definitely want your childhood home to at least kind of look the same. Oh well, life goes on!



You kind of do, but I totally understand.  We had a pretty big lot and a 3 bed/ 1 bath ranch on there.  It is now a 2 story house.  I really need to drive by since the street view is making it look so small.  Then again it could be my childhood imagination.  
Sometimes the past is best left in my imagination.


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Thanks for sharing the NY pics and congrats to Marlene. Looking forward to reading about all your exploits.


----------



## Steppesister

Nice work at the bottom of pg. 29.


----------



## jedijill

Glad you guys had fun in NYC!  Can't wait to hear all about the trip(s).

Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

LOVE the pictures of your trip to New York with Marlene and Judy. Looks like a great time.


----------



## Steppesister

Finally got a chance to sit and read... I LOVE your first portion of TRIP, 2015! Haven't been to NY since I was a small child, but it still looks fabulous. Your Indian meal looks delicious! WOWZA! Super yummy. Hope you're having a wonderful time as your trip marches on.


----------



## glennbo123

I'll come back to do proper replies at some future time, but at least wanted to get on here to wish you *Greetings from the Boardwalk!*  We're here and having a great time, although some storms rolled through tonight.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

glennbo123 said:


> I'll come back to do proper replies at some future time, but at least wanted to get on here to wish you *Greetings from the Boardwalk!*  We're here and having a great time, although some storms rolled through tonight.


Welcome Home Glennbo family!


----------



## KatMark

Enjoy your trip; can't wait to be back at the Boardwalk in October.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hope you are having a great time!  Congrats to Marlene  I need to look you up on Instagram  not on there much


----------



## franandaj

glennbo123 said:


> For those of you not in Instagram (and why aren’t you?), here are some things I posted during our New York City trip. Follow me, glennbo123.



Because I'm on Facebook and if you just link your Instagram to your Facebook account, then none of need to join Instragram.


----------



## glennbo123

We're back!  We got in last night; it was a great trip, as expected.  We're all tired.  I tried to do some work this morning and it took me way longer than usual, partly due to the vacation-fog still clouding my brain (and partly due to connectivity issues).  I have to increase the RAM on our home computer before I download all of my pictures, but after that I can start to work on the new trip report.


----------



## glennbo123

GoofyFan1515 said:


> He signed a scholarship to run Cross Country at a smaller but well respected college in SC.  He would have preferred one for soccer, but he is still happy with what he accomplished.



That's great Marv.  I'm sure you're very proud, and you should be!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I actually meant lunch as opposed to dinner.  Lunch is a little more versatile, and you can pick the dining room where you want to sit........but also easily go to some of the other rooms for pictures.



Ah, yes.  That's what I'd gathered from reading others' comments and trip reports.  Plus, it's less expensive.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I think it was during the Meet in the Dump Shop Rosie trip. Pat has a few different allergies, but most are just a case of knowing what is used in preparation for certain foods. As long as she doesn't have too much of too many of those items in a short period of time, she is usually fine or at least needs to take a Pepcid or something.  Well, she has a nice allergy card made and laminated, which usually works well. They saw garlic and mentioned it was on the crust of the chicken she ordered. She told them that would not be an issue, and also that she could have the bread. But when everything came, they would not let her have the bread (gluten maybe...........which she doesn't even have an issue with) and they had taken all the skin off her chicken, even though she said not necessary. So she ended up with skinless (tasteless/spiceless) chicken and some rather bland broccoli, and a different rather bland bread. It was like buying your basic rotisserie chicken, peeling off the skin, and broccoli you could take out of the freezer and cook in the microwave.



Oh, wow.  That wouldn't be too much fun...not at these prices.  We didn't have an issue.  By that point in the trip, Lauren was tired of explaining her pea allergy and just preferred to look out for them on her own.  Judy still spoke with the waiters/chefs about her gluten issues, and they usually just pointed out which items on the menu she needed to avoid.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sorry, not on instagram..........twitter..........or anything like that!  Don't want to be, not interested in it. So I appreciate you posting the pictures.  Looks like a great time and some wonderful experiences and food, but I really like this picture of you three with the skyline and the ESB in the background!



I get it...not being on Facebook.  But I like Instagram.

Thanks!



Poolrat said:


> Basically what he said ^.   Not quite sure what the deal was that day, but yes even though I "traffic light" the allergies - red for the can't have, yellow- for those in small amounts and green- for those I test positive to but have little or no reaction to and eat on a regular basis.  All that is on the card too but I am learning some chefs don't have a lot of experience with allergies or just don't read.  I think the chef may not have wanted to give me French Fries.....  so plain broccoli - nothing at all on it and very plain skinless chicken.  Not what I was expecting for my French meal.



Ambience is nice, but you still want some good food, for sure!

Yeah, we had some meals where they were almost too concerned about allergy issues.



Poolrat said:


> You kind of do, but I totally understand.  We had a pretty big lot and a 3 bed/ 1 bath ranch on there.  It is now a 2 story house.  I really need to drive by since the street view is making it look so small.  Then again it could be my childhood imagination.
> Sometimes the past is best left in my imagination.



Yes, it's funny how you can remember houses from your childhood as being huge but it turns out you were just a little person in a big world at the time.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Thanks for sharing the NY pics and congrats to Marlene. Looking forward to reading about all your exploits.



You're welcome Disneybuckeye.  Thanks, hope to get started one of these days.  I need to get Marlene writing...she has a music camp in a couple of weeks and then before we know it she'll be off to college.



Steppesister said:


> Nice work at the bottom of pg. 29.







jedijill said:


> Glad you guys had fun in NYC!  Can't wait to hear all about the trip(s).
> 
> Jill in CO



It was a great time!  Thanks.



KatMark said:


> LOVE the pictures of your trip to New York with Marlene and Judy. Looks like a great time.



It was.  We felt like we were right near everything, staying at the Manhattan Club.



Steppesister said:


> Finally got a chance to sit and read... I LOVE your first portion of TRIP, 2015! Haven't been to NY since I was a small child, but it still looks fabulous. Your Indian meal looks delicious! WOWZA! Super yummy. Hope you're having a wonderful time as your trip marches on.



We had a great time.  We actually ate pretty inexpensively.  That was the best Indian food I've had in I don't know how long.  Our Indian options are pretty mediocre where we live.  And that was probably our most expensive meal and it was maybe around $70, including tip!  It helps to travel with healthy eaters who are happy eating at veggie places.


GoofyFan1515 said:


> Welcome Home Glennbo family!



It was great to hear that!



KatMark said:


> Enjoy your trip; can't wait to be back at the Boardwalk in October.



We did!  Left it intact for you as well.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hope you are having a great time!  Congrats to Marlene  I need to look you up on Instagram  not on there much



We did, thanks Tammie!



franandaj said:


> Because I'm on Facebook and if you just link your Instagram to your Facebook account, then none of need to join Instragram.



I would...but I'm not on Facebook!    I'm one of the last holdouts, just have never gotten around to doing it.


----------



## Flossbolna

Welcome back Glen! sounds like a wonderful trip!

And btw, I am not on Facebook either! So, you are in good company!


----------



## englishrose47

_Loved the Glenn in Time Square  If New York City cabs are anything like London Taxis _


----------



## Poolrat

glennbo123 said:


> By that point in the trip, Lauren was tired of explaining her pea allergy and just preferred to look out for them on her own



Yup been there.     That;s when I got my surprise peas on the chicken alfredo at WPE.   It was not listed.... 

Then again I have those "hidden" ingredients where I just need the list of ingredients- why is that so hard.  

WAVE- good   WCC - not so much    France - not good    Kona- good   Coral Reef- so -so



glennbo123 said:


> Judy still spoke with the waiters/chefs about her gluten issues, and they usually just pointed out which items on the menu she needed to avoid.



I guess they always brought her out special bread?   They brought it to me even though I do not have gluten issues....   



glennbo123 said:


> Yeah, we had some meals where they were almost too concerned about allergy issues.



Rule #1 - Let the  allergic person decide....    we know how we react and if we can have it.   Don't save me from myself.   

Some places I don't tell them the obvious.     Soy at the Japanese place -Tomatoes at Via.    I know it will be in everything, so I just take something, be more careful on everything else for a bit and adjust accordingly.  

Flower and Garden and Food and Wine I still struggle a bit.   I wish they would use my idea of the QR code on the kiosk for the ingredient lists.  They say the ingredients can change- well then change the list.  I can pare down the list of things I might want to try with the list.  F & G last year required a person in the kiosk to call the chef, better but luckily there was not a line, it took a good 15-20 minutes.... there has to be a better way.  

Looking forward to hearing which of your choices were better than others.


----------



## KatMark

Welcome back, Glenn. I'm glad you had a great trip (and left the Boardwalk intact for me). Please be sure to send me a bat signal when you start the TR. Since I removed my reports, I don't come on the DIS very much anymore, but will try to follow along.


----------



## jedijill

Welcome back!  Can't wait to hear all about your adventures!

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Welcome home Glenn!  Sounds like we were on vacation at about the same time, so I hope you had as much fun as we did!



glennbo123 said:


> Which means that @Captain_Oblivious is a full-fledged Glennbo-stalker, since he got them all right in my Guess My ADRs challenge! Good work Mark!



Um...yay?  I'm trying to figure out if being a full-fledged Glennbo-stalker is a good thing.



glennbo123 said:


> Always good to stick with the Captain. He's not so oblivious when it comes to games like this.



Actually, this runs closer to a blind squirrel occasionally finding a nut.


----------



## englishrose47

Thought I'd bump this up for Glenn !!


----------



## glennbo123

Flossbolna said:


> Welcome back Glen! sounds like a wonderful trip!



We sure accomplished a lot!



Flossbolna said:


> And btw, I am not on Facebook either! So, you are in good company!



That's good to know.  But we're definitely in the minority.  I don't have anything against it, I just can't bring myself to dive in.



englishrose47 said:


> _Loved the Glenn in Time Square  If New York City cabs are anything like London Taxis _



Kind of a crazy place, Times Square.  I've never been to London so can't compare, but we didn't have any cab rides that were too bad in NYC.



Poolrat said:


> Yup been there.     That;s when I got my surprise peas on the chicken alfredo at WPE.   It was not listed....
> 
> Then again I have those "hidden" ingredients where I just need the list of ingredients- why is that so hard.
> 
> WAVE- good   WCC - not so much    France - not good    Kona- good   Coral Reef- so -so



Lauren's are pretty limited, so she can do a decent job on her own of filtering out what dishes she can't have.  The things Judy needs to avoid are numerous, so it's a little harder.



Poolrat said:


> I guess they always brought her out special bread?   They brought it to me even though I do not have gluten issues....



Yes.  Especially at Le Chefs de France.  Special pre-meal bread, special bread in the onion soup, special bread on the croque monsieur or whatever it was....bread, bread, bread.



Poolrat said:


> Rule #1 - Let the  allergic person decide....    we know how we react and if we can have it.   Don't save me from myself.
> 
> Some places I don't tell them the obvious.     Soy at the Japanese place -Tomatoes at Via.    I know it will be in everything, so I just take something, be more careful on everything else for a bit and adjust accordingly.
> 
> Flower and Garden and Food and Wine I still struggle a bit.   I wish they would use my idea of the QR code on the kiosk for the ingredient lists.  They say the ingredients can change- well then change the list.  I can pare down the list of things I might want to try with the list.  F & G last year required a person in the kiosk to call the chef, better but luckily there was not a line, it took a good 15-20 minutes.... there has to be a better way.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing which of your choices were better than others.



Sorry it's such a pain.  But at least Disney takes it seriously, which is more than a lot of places.



KatMark said:


> Welcome back, Glenn. I'm glad you had a great trip (and left the Boardwalk intact for me). Please be sure to send me a bat signal when you start the TR. Since I removed my reports, I don't come on the DIS very much anymore, but will try to follow along.



Thanks Kathy.  Well I recently got my pc memory issues worked out, so I finally downloaded pictures from my camera.  Now I'm working on photopass, and trying to get Marlene to write her portion.



jedijill said:


> Welcome back!  Can't wait to hear all about your adventures!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you Jill!!


----------



## glennbo123

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Welcome home Glenn!  Sounds like we were on vacation at about the same time, so I hope you had as much fun as we did!



Yes, but you've gotten a quicker jump on your report.  As I said in my reply to Kathy, I had some pc issues to work out, photopass to deal with (they haven't made that website any better in the 3 years since our last WDW visit), and I need Marlene to write-up the NYC stuff.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...yay?  I'm trying to figure out if being a full-fledged Glennbo-stalker is a good thing.



Judy says yes, my kids say no.  (Not that I asked them.)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Actually, this runs closer to a blind squirrel occasionally finding a nut.



It was eerie, I tell ya.



englishrose47 said:


> Thought I'd bump this up for Glenn !!



Thanks Rosie!


----------



## Disneybuckeye

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on BWV. Glad you had a nice trip  and looking forward to reading about it.  I need to keep occupied for seven more weeks till I am back again.

 We planned late this year so we are at SSR, but we will be back at BWV next year.  Now that they are messing with my beloved VWL I am pondering moving all my points over to BWV.  We haven't stayed there for a few years so I hope it is still as great as I remember.


----------



## KatMark

Welcome home. I truthfully can't remember if I did that already or not.  I'm so confused since I'm back from my trip and packing up my house. Please be sure to give me a shout out when you start your TR.


----------



## MEK

Awwww - your trip to NYC looks so fun!  Now bring on the Disney TR!!!!  Send me a bat signal please!


----------



## englishrose47

_Glenn London Cabs are only beat by the Cabs in Mexico !!!!!In Mexico after the first 2 minutes I closed my eyes , in London it would take 5 minutes !!_


----------



## Steppesister

Hi Glenn, finally have time to check in and catch up on what I missed. I'll go back and read what I can, but mostly here to say howdy until I can feel a bit more caught up.


----------



## englishrose47

*Bumping this up for Glenn again!!!!!!*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

So this is where he will be when he returns???  I don't see a new TR link.


----------



## Steppesister

MEK said:


> Send me a bat signal please!



Me too, please!


----------



## glennbo123

Sorry for the delay in replies everyone.  Yes, I know my next trip report is long overdue.  At this point, I'm trying to spur Marlene to finish writing up the New York portion of the trip.  She's now at college, so I'm not sure how much more I'll get out of her.  She'll be home this weekend though, so maybe I can get something we'll see.  Otherwise, I'll have to just move ahead.  Other than that, work has been pretty busy lately, so time is just generally scarce.



Disneybuckeye said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on BWV. Glad you had a nice trip  and looking forward to reading about it.  I need to keep occupied for seven more weeks till I am back again.



Don't think I've been much help there (keeping you occupied on the DIS), sorry about that!  I hope your trip is (was?) great!



Disneybuckeye said:


> We planned late this year so we are at SSR, but we will be back at BWV next year.  Now that they are messing with my beloved VWL I am pondering moving all my points over to BWV.  We haven't stayed there for a few years so I hope it is still as great as I remember.



We liked it, but I don't have any past experience to compare it to.  But yeah, VWL is seeing some big changes.


KatMark said:


> Welcome home. I truthfully can't remember if I did that already or not.  I'm so confused since I'm back from my trip and packing up my house. Please be sure to give me a shout out when you start your TR.



I think you did, but your memory is faltering just because it's taking me so long to get going.  I'll send you a signal, don't worry.



MEK said:


> Awwww - your trip to NYC looks so fun!  Now bring on the Disney TR!!!!  Send me a bat signal please!



We had a great time!  I will.



englishrose47 said:


> _Glenn London Cabs are only beat by the Cabs in Mexico !!!!!In Mexico after the first 2 minutes I closed my eyes , in London it would take 5 minutes !!_



I felt fine in the NYC cabs.  Probably just a naive tourist though!



Steppesister said:


> Hi Glenn, finally have time to check in and catch up on what I missed. I'll go back and read what I can, but mostly here to say howdy until I can feel a bit more caught up.



Howdy!



englishrose47 said:


> *Bumping this up for Glenn again!!!!!!*



Thanks, I found it.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> So this is where he will be when he returns???  I don't see a new TR link.



I'll put one up whenever the time arrives.  Hopefully soon.



Steppesister said:


> Me too, please!



Don't you worry, couldn't skip you.


----------



## englishrose47

Glad my Bump helped !!!! You know you could return the favor , or just pop in now and again!!!


----------



## Steppesister

glennbo123 said:


> Don't you worry, couldn't skip you.




Well, I mean you could. But I'd be really sad. LOL! And of course, I'd stalk you anyways and find it. Hope all is well in your corner of life, Glenn. You have a busy season right now (I know, I'm in it too!) Hang in there!


----------



## MAGICFOR2




----------



## glennbo123

The new TR is finally up...you can find it on the regular TR boards, or just follow this link to -->  Big Apple, Boardwalk, and Beach


----------



## glennbo123

englishrose47 said:


> Glad my Bump helped !!!! You know you could return the favor , or just pop in now and again!!!



I will, so you'd better behave yourself!



Steppesister said:


> Well, I mean you could. But I'd be really sad. LOL! And of course, I'd stalk you anyways and find it. Hope all is well in your corner of life, Glenn. You have a busy season right now (I know, I'm in it too!) Hang in there!



You know it.  Thanks for the encouragement!



MAGICFOR2 said:


>



Okay, okay.  The prodding worked.


----------



## englishrose47

KatMark said:


> Welcome home. I truthfully can't remember if I did that already or not.  I'm so confused since I'm back from my trip and packing up my house. Please be sure to give me a shout out when you start your TR.


 Kathy I have not seen you on the Dis lately but Oh wait a minute I am not on that much either .I really need to update my own TR  but have to upload more pix first !!! Sorry Glen kidnapping your thread to check in with Kathy!!!


----------



## englishrose47

glennbo123 said:


> I will, so you'd better behave yourself!


 
Now Marv knows that will never happen !!!


----------

